# RaceRoom Racing Experience



## ak1504 (23. März 2013)

Wer zockt es auch und was haltet ihr davon..?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qTYRMD7QkuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2013)

Ich hab es angezockt. Es macht spaß, ist nicht zu schwer sieht nett aus und hat einen schönen Sound. Ich finde es allerdings nur schade das man ohne Geld zu zahlen nur eine Map hat. 2-3 Free Maps fänd ich ganz nett


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2013)

Ja da hast du Recht und ich hoffe auch das Simbin bis zum Release etwas mehr gratis Inhalt anbietet...


----------



## Robonator (23. März 2013)

Es ist doch schon released oder nicht? Die Beta ist zumindest vorbei oder ist das jetzt die Open Beta?


----------



## ak1504 (23. März 2013)

Von Simbin aus ist es immer noch Open Beta.

Letztes Update vom 5.3. sagt: open beta 0.1.1.971


----------



## Modmaster (24. März 2013)

Ich spiele es auch  Ich finde das Fahrgefühl gut gelungen, aber am FFB muss noch ein bisschen gearbeitet werden. An meinem Fanatec GT3 RS V2 kommt es irgendwie zu weich rüber.

PS : Vieleicht kann man ja ein paar Video von meinem Kanal in den Startpost einbinden.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8OsSmArbu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xBpHEkqbBMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bq190pK7OPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DMVyEx__MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1u9KUs6FNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier mal der Link zu meinen RaceRoom Playlist : RaceRoom Racing Experience Playlist


----------



## steffen0278 (24. März 2013)

Ich spiele es auch und bin gespannt was draus wird.


----------



## Modmaster (24. März 2013)

R3E -> Spring is here

Am Mittwoch kommt ja wieder ein Update des Contents. Ich freu mich schon auf den Capri Sound


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2013)

Ja stimt da gibts ja dann den Capri, M3 und den neuen Hillclimb http://insider.simbin.com/r3e-raceroom-hillclimb/


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Hotlap @ Bathurst with Canhard R51 V8 in Get Real Mode 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vs9HhvRSGMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2013)

*R3E -> SimBin Spring Competition*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"You  asked for a Get Real competition, and here's the first! There are three  limited edition prints up for grabs, they come straight from our studio  and would look great hanging above a new RaceRoom simulator. It all  begins Friday!"

R3E -> SimBin Spring Competition | Simbin Insider


----------



## ak1504 (27. März 2013)

Es wurde wieder neuer content hinzugefügt mit dem Update von heute wie  schon bei dem vom 5.März mit den 2 Aston, Dodge und Nissan usw...

U.a.:

Cars: Carlsson C25 GT, Ford Mustang FR500 GT3, Gumpert Apollo Sport, Koenigsegg CCGT, volvo_240_turbo

Tracks: Zolder, Monza,


Btw: RaceRoomRacing Zakspeed Capri @ RaceRoom Hillclimb





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXe2de9HSbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (27. März 2013)

Die STrecke und der Capri sind klasse. Da kommt echt Freude auf.


----------



## acti0n (27. März 2013)

Alles schön und gut, aber wieviel bezahlt man denn für den vollen Content?


----------



## ak1504 (27. März 2013)

Hab für 16 Wagen und 8 Strecken knapp 45 gezahlt...

Und ja wenn man später alles haben möchte was es gibt wird man sicher das mehrfache eine Vollpreistitels zahlen müssen...

Aber im Gegensatz zum Porsche sammeln ein vergleichsweise günstiges Hobby... 

Wenns fertig is wirds warscheinlich auch bundles geben...

Aber von der Fertigstellung sind wir schenbar noch ein paar Monate entfernt...


----------



## 1awd1 (28. März 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Hab für 16 Wagen und 8 Strecken knapp 45 gezahlt...
> 
> Und ja wenn man später alles haben möchte was es gibt wird man sicher das mehrfache eine Vollpreistitels zahlen müssen...
> 
> ...



Das ist doch im Vergleich zu iracing nen Schnäppchen.


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2013)

Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Modmaster (30. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kjI8Nr7S0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## christian150488 (31. März 2013)

habs mir gestern geladen und es macht echt schon Bock auf mehr.
Es ist aber nix weiter über den Release bekannt oder?


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2013)

Nein aber sie wollen bald etwas gesprächiger werden bei Simbin 

"Some of you have asked us to share additional information about where  SimBin Studios and RaceRoom Racing Experience are headed. In the coming  months we will begin to answer these requests. Expect a deeper look into  the studio as we move towards our goals. Along the way we’ll clue you  in on R3E’s progress and other news as our small team experiences it."


----------



## christian150488 (31. März 2013)

wie spielt ihr eigentlich? ich muss momentan auf Tastatur zurück greifen weil mein PS3 Controller nicht so das wahre ist weil die Trigger nicht Stufenlos sind wie an der Playsi...er kennt quasi nur Gas oder nicht und das ist doch etwas ungenau fürs Spiel.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2013)

Xbox Pad zur Zeit aber Lenkrad steht auf der Liste.

Das schwierige ist die nervöse Lenkung da es kein richtiges für Gamepads angepasstes Setup oder Optionen gibt es zu konfigurieren da man bei Rennsimulationen am PC dem nicht so eine Beachtung schenkt wie auf der Konsole z.b.


----------



## christian150488 (31. März 2013)

das Xbox Pad werd ich mir denke auch holen oder ich gucke mal nach dem Logitech Driving Force GT weil das kostet nur 80€.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2013)

Nimm gleich ein Lenkrad und gut ist.

Die Pedale vom DF GT sollen nich besonders sein aber wenn mal paar Taler über hast hol dir die vom G25 oder welche von Fanatec.


----------



## 1awd1 (31. März 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Nimm gleich ein Lenkrad und gut ist.
> 
> Die Pedale vom DF GT sollen nich besonders sein aber wenn mal paar Taler über hast hol dir die vom G25 oder welche von Fanatec.



Die G25 Pedale sind auch nicht besser. Wenn dann gleich irgendwas mit Loadcell wie z.B. Die Elite oder Clubsport von fanatec.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (31. März 2013)

Spielt das jemand mit nem G27 und kann mir gute Settings verraten? Komme iwie garnicht darauf klar ._.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2013)

Schau hier mal > R3E controller .rcs files | RaceDepartment Forums


Oder hier: "_habe ich aus einem anderen Forum entnommen und die scheinen dort alle sehr zufrieden damit zu sein._

Habe ich schon woanders gepostet, der untere teil wird für dich nicht interessant sien.

FFB Vibrationen aus Motoren erzeugen kein vibrieren am lenkrad. mag ich nicht. nervt

FFB an ist klar
FFB Effekte Minimum. maximum und mittel und co erzeuge künstliche effekte, ich benötige nur die realen lenkkräfte.

Invertiertes FFB. Bei Logitech und Fanatec zu aktivieren da die effekte sonst verkehrt herum dargestellt werden

ffb stärke:80% gesamtstärke aller effekte

ffb lenkkräft 1,15: allgemeine kraft die zum lenken nötig ist.

ffb bodenhaftung 0.3-0.4. je höher der wert umso leichtgängier wird die  lenkung bei gripverlust der vorderräder und man spürt sehr gut ob man zu  shcnell ist oder zu scharf einlenkt.( bei gtr2 und race ist das dem  eintrag steer force grip weight in der plr entsprechend. auch in den  spielen haben sich werte von 0.2-0.4 bewährt. Der power& glory mod  nimmt genau an der stelle das ffb tweaken vor)


Lenkkraftstärke: 1.0 Der Wert entspricht in der plt von GTr2 und co dem  Steer force grip factor, was beschreibt um wieivel % die Vorder und  Hinterachsen in die Lenkkraft einbezogen werden. Hier habe ich 1.0  gewählt eben wie in der gtr2 plr.
Bei den standartmäßigen 0.6 wird die hinterachse zu 40% in die Lenkkraft  eingerechnet. sprich die hinteräder drehen durch und die lenkung wird  leichter. Das ist mir zu unrealistisch und deshalb habe ich die  vorderachse zu 100% auf der Vorderachse mit dem WErt 1.0.

Curb Effekte und Kontakt habe ich so gelassen,

Ansonsten habe ich unter den erweiterten steuerungseinstellungen den lenkradeinschlag auf 23 gestellt.
d.h man kann die räder vorn nach links oder rechts zu je 23 grad  einlenken, was sehr realen werten von diesen fahrzeugen entspricht.
im rennsport fährt man meist lenkübersetzungen von 12:1 d.h man muß 12  Grad das lenkrad 12 Grad drehen damit die vorderräder um 1 Grad  einlenken.

so kann man dann noch den nötigen lenkwinkel im wheeltreiber errechen.
23Grad lenkwinkel multipliziert mit 12 ergibt 276 Grad, Da das aber nur  für eine lenkrichtung gilt muß man das mit 2 multiplizieren und man  erhält 552Grad Drehwinkel für den Treiber

ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen ich fahre das csw und habe im wheel  springt sowie damping auf 0 stehen, ebenso drift. force und ffb stehen  auf 100. ich lasse also alles vom spiel steuern.
ich mag das ffb so und denke das ist ziemlich realistisch. man spürt  eine korrekte lenkkraft und merkt fließend wie der grip bei zu forscher  fahrweise verloren geht und nicht so schlagartig wie beim gripverhalten  auf 1,0

Analogsektoren stehen bei mir auch auf 10, auf null konnte ich iwie garnicht lenken."


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (31. März 2013)

Danke, ich probiers demnächst mal aus


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2013)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Die G25 Pedale sind auch nicht besser. Wenn dann gleich irgendwas mit Loadcell wie z.B. Die Elite oder Clubsport von fanatec.


 
Die G27 Pedale sind um einiges besser als die vom Dfgt


----------



## 1awd1 (2. April 2013)

Wasn daran besser? Die Bremse ist auch nur mit nem Poti und Feder. Gut, da ist nen bissl weniger Plastik dran aber davon bremst es sich auch nicht besser. Beim Gaspedal merkt man auch keinen Unterschied. Die Logitechpedale sind halt allgemein nicht grad der Bringer. Schneller gemacht haben mich die Clubsportpedals von Fanatec. Die lassen sich deutlich besser als die Logitech Pedale (hatte selber DFP, DFGT, G25 &27) dosieren und haben auch sonst nicht mehr viel gemeinsam mit denen. Da kann man alles so einstellen, wie man es selber haben möchte (Abstand, Winkel, Weg, Härte usw...). Die DFGT und G25/27 unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich nur in dem nicht vorhandenen Kupplungspedal beim DFGT und den Metallaufsätzen bei den G25/27. Die Technik ist im Grunde die selbe.


----------



## ak1504 (2. April 2013)

MINI Competition hat begonnen..!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2013)

Demnächst bei R3E...

http://insider.simbin.com/r3e-licensing-bmw-m3-gt2/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## christian150488 (15. April 2013)

heute hab ich nen fast 500mb Patch bekommen bei Steam..weis einer genaueres?


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2013)

Nein gibt keine Infos bis jetzt was damit gemacht wurde/was das beeinhaltet... Wahrscheinlich wieder nur Vorbereitung für zukünftige Inhalte oder so...

Wer es noch nicht kennt > Hier > http://raceroomstats.com/Leaderboard/Get%20Real/ gibts ne gute Klassenübergreifende Übersicht von den Leaderboards...


----------



## kero81 (17. April 2013)

Hey Jungs,
postet doch eure selbst erstellten Videos auch mal im Spiele Video Thread. Ich sehe immer so viele selbst gemachte Videos hier im Forum, aber keins wird im Spiele Video Thread gepostet.  Vielleicht wird der Thread dann auch mal angepinnt... Würde mich freuen.


----------



## ak1504 (18. April 2013)

Spiele Video Thread ?


----------



## ak1504 (18. April 2013)

GT Predators Week

insider.simbin.com/gt-predators-week/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den angegebenen Tagen kann man die Wagen gratis Probefahren. Jeden auf einem anderen Kurs, welche ganau findet man auf der verlinkten Seite...

Also Downloaden und testen..!


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2013)

Ford GT is arrived..!

R3E -> Ford GT GT1 Released | Simbin Insider

Und sogar mit Matech Designs als extra..!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A2E3NTm8qyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (22. April 2013)

Bin schon ein paar kostenlose Testrunden mit dem Ford GT gefahren.
Ich muss sagen, der Sound ist einfach Hammer!


----------



## norse (22. April 2013)

mh sieht ansich schon richtig geil aus, das feeling kommt auch gut rüber, man spührt hier das harte fahrwerk viel besser  aber irgendwie... man man mna ist das schwer mit den Sim's derzeit! jede hat seine vor und Nachteile


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2013)

Simbin RaceRoom Racing Experience Interview

Bob Simmerman gets under the hood of Simbins Raceroom Racing Experience with Diego Satori.

Simbin RaceRoom Racing Experience Interview | Race and Vehicle Simulations


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Beta - Ford GT GT1 @ Portimao GP in Get Real Mode 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Fzzpi6yZy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (24. April 2013)

Heute kostenloser Test des P4/5 in Portimao! 
Macht durchaus Laune!


Ich finde allgemein allerdings die Rückspiegel grauenhaft. Ruckelt das bei euch auch so im Rückspiegel?
Einstellungen dafür hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2013)

Ne kann man nix einstellen aber ich hoffe das ist nur ein provisorium mit der niedrigen Auflösung+Bildfrequenz...

Btw:

RaceRoom Racing Beta - P4/5 Competizione @ Zandvoort GP in Get Real Mode 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rQpsQSbrN9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2013)

R3E -> BMW M3 GT2 Released

R3E -> BMW M3 GT2 Released | Simbin Insider





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgEQ-1vsR_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Beta - BMW M3 GT2 @ Suzuka GP in Get Real Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAzaXupJLAU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Beta - BMW M3 GT2 @ Lakeview Hillclimb in Get Real Mode 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLYHtiwgtGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RaceRoom Racing Beta - McLaren Mercedes SLR 722 GT @ Lakeview Hillclimb 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l17FW961WNc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## norse (28. April 2013)

danke für die Videos...ein Sim spiel mit Bergrennen, ich bin immer mehr begeistert *-*


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2013)

Der Lakeview Hillclimb ist ein Fee2play Inhalt  

Der Judd 134 ist auch gratis und wäre sicher das bessere Auto dafür aber ich wollte den M3 fahren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. April 2013)

norse schrieb:


> ...ein Sim spiel mit Bergrennen, ich bin immer mehr begeistert *-*


  Déjà-vu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (28. April 2013)

Gab es doch für Race auch schon. Wobei ich mich dafür nicht wirklich begeistern kann. Dann lieber Rundkurs und gegen Leute fahren, die man auch sieht und nicht nur gegen die Uhr. Aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.


----------



## ak1504 (29. April 2013)

Es gibt mal wieder was zu raten... 

Was ein Sound...

R3E –> Guess the car? | Simbin Insider


----------



## gh0st76 (30. April 2013)

Da gibts nicht viel zu raten. So Formel 1 mäßig kreischt eigentlich nur der Zonda R.


----------



## ak1504 (30. April 2013)

Monza Ankündigung

R3E -> A Taste of Italy | Simbin Insider


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2013)

R3E -> Radical SR9

R3E -> Radical SR9 | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Mai 2013)

*R3E -> What’s next?*



R3E -> What’s next? | Simbin Insider





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolli (3. Mai 2013)

Cool, danke für die Infos!
Da werd ich mal wieder ein paar Testrunden drehen.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jlRJPDw-jo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2013)

Kann es sein das vom Pagani das Cockpit falsch ist? Soweit ich weiß hat der Zonda R Schaltwippen.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2013)

Weiß nicht aber warum sollten sie sowas tun..?


----------



## gh0st76 (8. Mai 2013)

Pagani Zonda R - Nurburgring lap - YouTube

Wundert mich weil der Zonda R nur für einen Grund gebaut wurde. Eine Bestzeit auf der Nordschleife zu fahren. Sieht man ja im Video ganz gut. Schaltwippen und ein anderes Lenkrad.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja kenn ich auch mit Wippen aus anderen Games... Wer weiß...



RaceRoom Racing Experience Beta - Radical SR9 Judd @ Monza GP in Get Real Mode 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NhSZCC5-45w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RaceRoom Racing Experience Beta - Audi R8 LMS Ultra @ Monza GP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0DilE8V4D8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RaceRoom Racing Experience Beta - Pagani Zonda R @ Monza GP in Get Real Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQ7W2gNKTzU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





RaceRoom Racing Experience Beta - Bmw Z4 GT3 @ Monza GP in Get Real Mode





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6LSqNGxhZgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Mai 2013)

Gibt ja nicht viele Versionen vom Zonda R. Nur 15 Stück. Die passen in keine Schublade. Für den Straßenverkehr und für die Rennstrecke sind die nicht zugelassen. Also nur was für Sammler. Da haben die Jungs von SimBim also das Cockpit komplett falsch gestaltet.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2013)

Schreib doch mal ein Ticket und erkundige dich was es damit auf sich hat > New Ticket

Würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Andregee (9. Mai 2013)

es gibt ja selbst für race 07 das gt power pack mit dem zonda. eigentlich hätten sie da Garnichts neu machen müssen, da die engine ja auch nur etwas aufgehübscht wurde.


----------



## rolli (9. Mai 2013)

@Andregee
Glaubst du nicht, dass z.B. der Sound neu aufgenommen wurde oder evtl. die Fahrphysik neu programmiert.
Die Texturauflösung ist sicher auch höher.
Das würde sofort auffallen, wenn das alte Modell billig rüberkonvertiert würde.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Mai 2013)

Hab denen mal ein Ticket geschickt. Mal abwarten. Ich denke mal da kommt dann was mit künstlerischer Freiheit.  Der Zonda R wird in keiner Rennklasse eigesetzt weil es für den keine gibt. 

@rolli

So gut ist die Grafik auch nicht. Wenn ich mir 07 ansehe dann sind die Unterschiede nicht so groß. Bei einer Sim kommts eh nicht auf die Optik an. Siehe pCars. Sieht besser aus als es sich fährt.


----------



## Andregee (11. Mai 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> @Andregee
> Glaubst du nicht, dass z.B. der Sound neu aufgenommen wurde oder evtl. die Fahrphysik neu programmiert.
> Die Texturauflösung ist sicher auch höher.
> Das würde sofort auffallen, wenn das alte Modell billig rüberkonvertiert würde.


 
Das 3d Modell muß aber nicht wirklihc neu erstellt werden, was die meiste arbeit verursacht. Von daher ist es einfach verwunderlich das diesmal die Paddelschaltung nicht vorhanden ist. Mit dem Sound hat das ja nicht wirklich etwas zu tun, ebenso wenig mit den Texturen. Ich habe das nur erwähnt, weil Simbin eben schonmal das Fahrzeug erschaffen hat und dort war die Schaltung korrekt.
und wie schon erwähnt Die Grafik sieht im Endeffekt aus, wie Race07 mit etwas Enb mod.


----------



## CS1x (12. Mai 2013)

die bei Simbin haben sich bestimmt gedacht "Naja GTR3 dürfen wir es nicht nennen, da wir ja eine Grafik versprochen habe die besser sein soll als bei gran turismo 5 
also nennen wir es RaceRoom Racing Experience 

Die sollen das bekommen was die verdient habe nämlich nix, ständig neuen Verpackungen, mit dem alten Produkt 

Nur Physik reicht heute zutage nicht aus, die Leute möchten alles.


----------



## acti0n (12. Mai 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Siehe pCars. Sieht besser aus als es sich fährt.



Der Troll hat mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Mai 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> die bei Simbin haben sich bestimmt gedacht "Naja GTR3 dürfen wir es nicht nennen, da wir ja eine Grafik versprochen habe die besser sein soll als bei gran turismo 5
> also nennen wir es RaceRoom Racing Experience
> 
> Die sollen das bekommen was die verdient habe nämlich nix, ständig neuen Verpackungen, mit dem alten Produkt
> ...


 
Aber was bringt eine tolle Optik wenn die Physik nicht stimmt? Ich hab da lieber eine ordentliche Grafik mit richtig guter Physik. iRacing hat für mich mitunter die detailreichsten Fahrzeugmodelle. Von den Strecken mal ganz abgesehen. Bei denen ist jede Unebenheit da wo sie auf der echten Strecke auch ist. Ein Kumpel aus der Shift Fraktion meinte mal zu mir das die Strecken ja total langweilig aussehen und in Shift sind die doch so toll. Hab den dann mal gefragt ob er überhaupt schon mal eine echte Rennstrecke gesehen hat. Da ist nicht alles bunt und leuchtet. Dafür kam er mit der Physik nicht klar. Kann aber auch daran liegen weil er halt alles mit Pad fährt und ich vielleicht mein Wheel etwas zu hoch gedreht habe. 

GTR3 kommt bestimmt irgendwann mal. Nur wann ist die Frage.


----------



## CS1x (12. Mai 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Aber was bringt eine tolle Optik wenn die Physik nicht stimmt?



hehe Deswegen sage ich doch, alles muss stimmen, ist es nicht der Fall, ist es nicht perfekt.

Keine Super Grafik, aber zeitgemäss.

iRacing grafik finde ich sehr gut, für mit das besste was es bei Sims gibt. pcars könnte auch gute grafik haben
aber leider konzentrieren sich die Jungs bei pCars, nicht auf Natürliche Schönheit sondern auf Tonnenweise Schminke lol


----------



## acti0n (12. Mai 2013)

Ist immer noch das Raceroom-Thema oder?


----------



## gh0st76 (12. Mai 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> hehe Deswegen sage ich doch, alles muss stimmen, ist es nicht der Fall, ist es nicht perfekt.
> 
> Keine Super Grafik, aber zeitgemäss.
> 
> ...


 
Ja. Da wirkt alles immer so Plastiklike. Wer Shift 1 und 2 gemocht hat, der steht da bestimmt absolut drauf. Aber ich hab es lieber realistisch von der Optik. Aber iRacing ist halt auch so ne Sache für sich. Da wird ja alles Lasergescannt. Vermutlich jede einzelne Schraube am Motorblock. Deswegen dauert es wohl auch so lange bis der Ruf endlich mal da ist. Aber der Kia Optima macht auch Laune und sieht dabei ganz schick aus.


----------



## CS1x (13. Mai 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Ist immer noch das Raceroom-Thema oder?




Wie es aussieht nicht, keine möchte mit Raceromy Spielen, der ist jetzt sowas wie ein Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Mai 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Der Troll hat mal wieder zugeschlagen


Ah, Du führst einmal wieder Selbstgespräche. 



acti0n schrieb:


> Ist immer noch das Raceroom-Thema oder?


 Yup.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

CS1x schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht nicht, keine möchte mit Raceromy Spielen, der ist jetzt sowas wie ein Schwarzes Schaf


 

SimBin braucht bestimmt Geld und macht dazu das typische Free to play Geschäftsmodell. Ist ja so gesehen eine Partnerschaft mit RaceRoom Entertainment. Bauen ja Simrigs und gehören zu KW Automotive. Da hat sich bei SimBin wohl einer gedacht wenn sowas bei iRacing klappt dann bei uns auch. Nur das der Content bei iRacing halt qualitativ hochwertiger ist. 

@brennmeister

Meint da der F(l)achmann jemand interessiert sich für seine Meinung? Dachte eigentlich den hätten die im pCars Keller eingesperrt wo er mit übertriebenen HDR gefoltert wird.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Mai 2013)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Meint da der F(l)achmann jemand interessiert sich für seine Meinung? Dachte eigentlich den hätten die im pCars Keller eingesperrt wo er mit übertriebenen HDR gefoltert wird.


 Ah, im Pr_*e*_Cars Folterkeller gibt's noch ganz andere Folterwerkzeuge, zum Bleisitft FXAA / SMAA Injector Tools. Diese führen dann zu einer _*Verblendung*_. Oder auch schönen Bildern für die Galerie. 
Jedenfalls tangieren den ernsthaft interessierten und ambitionierten SimRacer Herrn Aceton's Nullaussagen peripher.
Und ja: Bei RaceRoom Racing Experience fehlt nur noch die Dauereinblendung: "Wird durch Produktplazierungen und (unterschwellige) Werbemaßnahmen Co-Finanziert". Ist ja ganz nett, aber nicht so _der _(Fahrspaß-)Bringer.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

Ja. Da steckt nicht nur SimBin dahinter. Da wird ja auch ordentlich Werbung für Autoteile von KW gemacht.
Sieht man ja sogar auf der KW Seite. Die machen da Werbung für RaceRoom. 
http://www.kwsuspensions.com/?ut=1368434659

Hab auch eine Antwort von SimBin wegen dem Zonda Cockpit.

Hello Stefan,

Asked our art team about this and they gave me the following answer.
The original Zonda R is more of a road legal cockpit, so we've modified it to  fit GT Racing.

Best regards,

Hannes Wallstedt
SimBin QA

Halt wie ich vermutet habe. Künstlerische Freiheit. Nur blöd das man dieses Fahrzeug nie in GT Rennen sehen wird.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Mai 2013)

Find ich ok was sie gemacht haben und warum


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich nicht. Wenn, dann richtig. Nicht weil die denken das der original Zonda R zu sehr nach Straßenwagen aussieht. Wenn man mal das innere sieht, dann merkt man schnell wofür das Teil gebaut wurde. Eine Schale und dann ganz viele Kabel. Das ist einfach nur ein Wagen der für eine Rekordrunde auf der Nordschleife gebaut wurde. Auf der Straße sieht man den nicht weil der nie eine Zulassung bekommen würde und auf der Rennstrecke sowieso nicht weil es für die Leistung keine Klasse gibt. 

Für mich kommt das so rüber als ob SimBin den Wagen nicht wirklich in der Simulation rüberbringen kann aber die den trotzdem irgendwie da drin haben wollen. Da wäre mir ein Zonda F der realistisch rüberkommt lieber als der R.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Mai 2013)

Oculus Rift Dev Kit für Simbin 

Look what arrived today | Simbin Insider



Wer es nich kennt >> http://www.pcgames.de/Oculus-Rift-H...zur-Virtual-Reality-Brille-von-Rossi-1067261/


----------



## ak1504 (20. Mai 2013)

*R3E -> Big update coming*

R3E -> Big update coming | Simbin Insider

Changelog:

Game & Code & Performance:

Full controller support. The cursor can be controlled in menus with analog stick on gamepads and steering wheels.
Improved & updated controller support. (Reverse replicate for steering, new hot key options).
Added additional controller options for steering sensitivity and min/max range.
Added additional controller option for gamepads; return multiplier (front wheel return/snap back to center).
Improved Analog Sector values for more accurate gamepad control.
Instant Replays in-game. Press R to instantly see a replay of the cool move you’ve done.
HUD elements can now be toggled on/off in replays.
Implemented and improved free camera logic & cam collision.
Data displays are now showing properly in replays.
Tweaked Zoom in/out functions in replays for certain cameras, disabled them for cameras where it’s not meant to be used.
Camera names will no longer show when replay controls are hidden.
Optimized Localization. Game now supports letters with accents.
Improved & updated font support.
Fixed an issue where Russian keyboard inputs were not showing the right characters despite setting the Language for Unicode programs.
Fixed various typos in menus, portal, car/track information and descriptions.
Optimized Media Hub.
Player can now have infinite amount of replay files in Media Hub.
Optimized Menu transitions.
Optimized GPU performance.
Optimized Memory usage.
Optimized CPU usage.
Improved patching system to shrink the patch file size in future updates.
Removed the launcher functionality in game as it’s no longer relevant; the game now executes faster.
Fixed pathing issues that could occur on Win 7 and 8 when the Windows or the game was not installed in the default location.
Fixed various issues that occurred when adjusting car setup and going back to the game.
Fixed issues that could occur when rewinding/navigating a replay via its progress bar.
Fixed an issue where skidding sound could trigger while wheels are rotating.
Fixed inconsistencies with car marker positions on track layouts.
Fixed an issue where wind screen of player car could start flickering after overtaking an AI car.
Fixed issues where data display and dashboard displays were inconsistent on some of the cars.
Fixed an issue where ghost files would appear corrupt.
Apex hunt progress now shows properly in the menus.
Re-enabled Legacy Mode (Game runs in Windows XP, though not fully supported).
Fixed issues that would occur if the player had multiple controllers connected.
Prepared the game for future content.
Groundwork for future features.
Fixed various individual issues that could potentially cause crashes.

Portal & Leaderboards & Competitions:

Implemented Class based Leaderboards.
Leaderboards have been changed and improved. The look and feel of the leaderboards have changed. Filters are now presented in a more user-friendly way.
Updated & Improved the in-game browser.
Players can now subscribe to specific leaderboards, which gets added as a widget to the dashboard for quick access.
Search functionality has been improved. It is now faster.
Added summary to the sidebars to provide better and more user-friendly information about the selected leaderboard.
Added galleries for store items. Players can now see different screenshots for cars/tracks.
Fixed an issue where player avatars sometimes would appear blank in the leaderboards.
Various improvements in the backend/frontend.

Art & Art Code:

Optimized motion blur and fixed various motion blur related issues on cars.
Implemented a new lighting system for better illumination.
Implemented a new car paint shader for better visuals on cars.
Implemented a new gravel/dirt shader.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Suzuka tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Lakeview Hillclimb tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Raceroom Hillclimb tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Bathurst.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Raceroom Raceway tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Hockenheimring tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Monza tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Zandvoort tracks.
Various art fixes & tweaks in Portimao tracks.

AI:

Various AI fixes & tweaks.


----------



## rolli (21. Mai 2013)

Danke für das Update!

Ist eigentlich der Raceroom Hillclimb (als DLC verfügbar) der gleiche Kurs wie in Race07?
Da war eine gleichnamige Strecke in der Retro Expansion enthalten.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Mai 2013)

Ne der neue RaceRoom Hillclimb is komplett anders...

Einfach mal auf Youtube schauen


----------



## rolli (22. Mai 2013)

Ja, sieht nach ner neuen Strecke aus.
Mal sehen, demnächst werd ich mich mal im Shop ein wenig umschauen.

Nachdem ich die Videos studiert habe.


----------



## Andregee (23. Mai 2013)

Hillclimb am beste mit dem Capri. Das rockt


----------



## Andregee (23. Mai 2013)

R3E -> BMW 320 Gr 5 Released | Simbin Insider


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Ich lad mir das Game grad mal wieder. Hat sich da eigentlich was getan oder darf man immernoch nur ~ 2 Autos auf einer Strecke fahren?


----------



## Chemenu (24. Mai 2013)

Dank eurer Hinweise hier hab ich mir gestern gleich mal den neuen Hillclimb Track und die beiden GR5 Fahrzeuge besorgt. 
Der Track ist echt super geworden, aber schwierig zu lernen finde ich. Das wird noch einige Stunden dauern bis ich da wirklich mal vernünftige Zeiten fahren kann.
Vor allem der BMW 320 Turbo ist auf der Strecke eine Herausforderung wie ich finde. Hab da immer mit viel Untersteuern zu kämpfen. Ausserdem ist der zweite Gang so extrem kurz übersetzt dass man den eigentlich beim Schalten überspringen kann. Ist das normal oder ein Bug?  Der Capri liegt mir da irgendwie besser.


----------



## Andregee (25. Mai 2013)

setup ändern. fertig. feder dämpfer stabi vorn weicher oder hinten härter.


----------



## rolli (25. Mai 2013)

@Robonator
Ein bisschen mehr als beim "Teaser" ist es schon geworden.
Es gibt einen Hillclimb-Track, alle Layouts der (sehr interessanten) Fantasie-Strecke Raceroom Raceway und folgende Wagen:
Aquila-Prototyp
DMD P20-Prototyp
Saleen S7R
134 Judd V8 (dieser umgebaute 1er-BMW)
Canhard R52 (Silhouetten-Rennwagen)

EDIT: Und die Wettbewerbe scheinen auch kostenlos zu sein. Also die Teilnahme ist möglich, ohne die entsprechenden Fahrzeuge und Strecken zu kaufen.
Das finde ich wirklich sehr fair.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YHDa5sMJ_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Iro540 (27. Mai 2013)

Moin, hab mir gestern raceroom runter geladen und ich bin begeistert.
Faehrt sich meines erachtens wesentlich besser als pcars. In raceroom kann ich zielgenau um die kurven zirkeln und habe ein wirkliches gefuehl fuer das fahrzeug und wie es reagiert bzw reagieren koennte in gewissen situationen. 
Ist eigentlich schon ein ende der beta in sicht? 
Als eingefleischter bmw fan hab ich mir gleich mal den m3 e90 geholt. Den ueber zandfoort zu jagen mach hoellisch spass .


----------



## ak1504 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube mit dem Satz lockst bald wieder die pCars Fanboys an und dann gehts rund hier lol... 

Ich finde es auch gut gelungen aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden was ihm vom fahren her wo besser gefällt


----------



## Iro540 (28. Mai 2013)

Ja klar muss das jeder selber entscheiden. Das ist meine meinung.
Und soll ja nicht heissen, dass pcars absoluter schrott ist. Auf keinem fall. Pcars ist schon nen ganz cooles spiel. Ist halt so wenn du nen 3er mit nem m3 gt4 vergleichen wuerdest. Beides coole autos, aber unterschiedlich.

Zumindest hat es raceroom geschafft, dass ich das erste mal in meinem "spieleleben" mir einen kostenpflichtigen inhalt heruntergeladen habe. Und das soll schon was heissen. Battlefield hat das nicht geschafft .


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2013)

Schön zu hören 

Bei mir übrigens auch


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Mai 2013)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Und soll ja nicht heissen, dass pcars absoluter schrott ist. Auf keinem fall. Pcars ist schon nen ganz cooles spiel. Ist halt so wenn du nen 3er mit nem m3 gt4 vergleichen wuerdest. Beides coole autos, aber unterschiedlich.


 Und was ist was?


----------



## Iro540 (28. Mai 2013)

Das kann sich jeder selber raussuchen.

Und ist situationsabhaengig (bei mir). Mal hab ich lust ein paar runden ueber eine grafisch ansprechende rennstrecke mit wunderschoen gestallteten autos zu fahren, dann hab ich lust, physikalisch optimaler umgesetze rennwagen zu bewegen.

Mit nem 3er kann man auch spass haben und ein m3 gt4 kann einen ziemlich schnell frustrieren. Kommt also immer auf das geplante vergnuegen an.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Mai 2013)

Sehr salomonisch.


----------



## Iro540 (28. Mai 2013)

Hab halt keine lust auf ewiges hin und her und was besser ist oder schlechter...

Was mich aber echt ein wenig aergert, ist die sparsame anzahl an strecken und autos.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juni 2013)

Neue Designs gibts...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juni 2013)

Hier mal alle ingame Optionen ausführlich erklärt >> RaceRoom Racing Experience Options :: RaceRoom Racing Experience Open Beta Discussion

Grafik, Steuerung usw....


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juni 2013)

Circuit Zolder is now available!

Circuit Zolder Released | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Experience Beta - Loeb Racing McLaren MP4-12C GT3 @ Circuit Zolder [HD+] 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQcVESf9zng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2013)

New Update am 27.6 für R3E

R3E -> update coming | Simbin Insider

Tomorrow afternoon CEST (Thursday June 27′th) we will release a new  update for RaceRoom Racing Experience. The update includes support of  TrackIR and a new difficulty level for beginners. Detailed information  is listed in the changelog below.
Prior to the update, the game will be in maintenance for a few hours.  During this time you will be unable to play R3E.

All of us at SimBin would like to extend a special thank you to R3E’s beta testers. We couldn’t do this without you.

Follow us on Facebook for additional maintenance updates.


Changelog:

Game & Code:

Novice Mode. A new mode with numerous auto-assists for beginners.
TrackIR support. (Please update the game list in your TrackIR software to get R3E profile exposed on the list)
Memory Optimizations.
Fixed an issue where car image was overlapping the scrollbar in Apex Hunt info screens.
Fixed an issue where the player Get Real car setup would not save in Zandvoort GP.
Removed scrollbar from apex hunt info screen
Fixed option descriptions where they wouldn’t fit the given space.
Fixed an issue where AI would take over if player paused during the initial run up of a Leaderboard Challenge session.
Fixed some DirectX related leaks that could cause performance issues.
Improved the Swingman Camera.
Fixed an issue where the Game Settings pane was showing Amateur, despite selecting Get Real as difficulty.
Fixed an issue where game would not start when challenging someone or  launching an event via the website from an external browser.
Fixed an issue where the player still could control camera and change TC in pause/garage menus in Hillclimb tracks.
Optimized replays.
Hud improvements in Replays.
Fixed an issue where Launcher was running every time player started the game.
Fixed a crash that could occur when changing video resolution.
Pause menu now shows which track layout player is on, rather than just the track.
Fixed an issue where free flight camera was not removing HUD elements.
Fixed an issue where the game video settings would reset the refresh  rate to 60hz, despite changing it to something higher and restarting to  apply the change.
Smoke/dust particles from a session now reset when restarting the race.
Fixed an issue where the game would stop working when trying to share several screenshots at once.
Added extra logging functionalities to help us investigate why some of  our players are having communication issues with our server (error code  2).



Art & Art Code:

Updated Reflections on all cars.
Tweaked and improved the shader/graphics on rims.
Removed unused rendering functionality that was active when dynamic reflection is enabled.
Fixed an issue where parts of the car weren’t rendering in chase cam view.
Various art fixes in Lakeview Hillclimb both layouts.
Various art fixes in RaceRoom Raceway.
Fixed an issue where Portimao National was casting the wrong shadows.
Fixed an issue with granstand shadow disappearing and reappearing depending on player car position.
Fixed a collision issue in Zolder where car could clip through a crew member.
Fixed a minor inconsistency on Zakspeed Capri’s hud shift indicator.
Fixed minor flickering issues on Alpina B6 GT3 lights.
Fixed minor flickering issues on Mistral 530 lights.
Fixed a minor animation issue on driver in BMW M3 GT2.
Fixed minor driver and interior issues in McLaren-Mercedes SLR 722 GT.



AI & Audio:

Fixed & improved BMW Z4 audio.
Fixed AI shaking the DMD P20 at leaderboard challenge starts.
Tweaked cut track rules in Monza. Player can no longer use the dirt on exit of final chicane.
Fixed issue where BMW 320 was hitting the rev limit for long periods in some  tracks.
Tweaked gear ratio for Canhard R52 and fixed issue where it was hitting the rev limit in some tracks.
Tweaked gear ratio for P 4/5 Competizione



Portal & Web Backend:

Improvements in the web backend for better performance.
Fixed an issue where the first name of a player was appearing several times on some of the right column of Competition pages.
Fixed an issue where Leaderboard global position was sometimes incorrect when applying certain filters.
Player will be directed to the competition lederboard after exiting the competition.
Added Autofiltering for when clicking leaderboards from in-game.
Fixed an issue where double boxes would appear in Leaderboards, when selecting Driver drop down menu.
Fixed and issue where friends could appear in pending and in friends lists at the same time.
Fixed an issue where Leaderboard entries did not reflect the player’s current Profile setting.
Fixed issues with leaderboard updater where changing your firstname and lastname wouldn’t affect leaderboards.
Challenge participate buttons are now removed when a competition is over.
Fixed missing information in the popup window player gets, when challenging a ghost of a car they do not own.
Car/Class filter is now in alphabetical order.
Implemented Class based competition support.
Fixed issue with custom widget where after adding an URL, it would take user out of the portal.
Fixed issue where in the in-game browser sometimes 2 tabs were showing as marked at the same time.
Fixed challenge button in the leaderboard widgets.
Added summary info in the competition sidebar.
Improved 404 error page.


----------



## rolli (30. Juni 2013)

Heute wollte ich mal wieder ein paar Runden drehen.
Allerdings werden meine Einstellungen vom Spiel hartnäckig ignoriert.
Es wird beim Start einfach ein neues Verzeichnis unter Dokumente\My Games\Simbin erstellt ("RRRE Install 2"), somit müsste ich alles neu einstellen.
Kann man das blöde Spiel nicht dazu überreden, einfach das vorhandene Savegame zu nutzen???

EDIT:
Einfach, aber genial: Man muss die GameInstallDir.ini löschen. Wer denkt sich sowas aus?
Und der doofe Launcher startet auch noch jedesmal bei mir, obwohl das doch behoben sein sollte...


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juli 2013)

Na dann Ticket zum Support


----------



## rolli (2. Juli 2013)

Hast ja recht...
Da nehm ich mir mal Zeit dafür, irgendwann die Tage.

BTW der Apollo ist da!


----------



## ak1504 (3. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oDGfLLnvLB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yep, schönes Gerät... Bis auf die Farben


----------



## rolli (4. Juli 2013)

Schweinchenrosa ist doch mal was neues. 
Wobei, Porsche hat sowas beim 917 auch schon mal gemacht. Aber das kann man wohl kaum vergleichen. 

Wahrscheinlich will Simbin die Chancen erhöhen, dass die Leute Alternativ-Lackierungen kaufen...


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juli 2013)

SLS GT3 announced !!

SimBin welcomes Mercedes-Benz | Simbin Insider


Und nen kleiner Ausblick auf andere Inhalte





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ig2548BRd_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (27. Juli 2013)

@ak1504:

Du bist doch da bei RRRRe ziemlich gut informiert und kannst mir doch bestimmt sagen, ob oder wann ein Triple Screen Support geplant ist?


----------



## Andregee (27. Juli 2013)

Nee du der hat absolut keine Ahnung, hab ihn nach den 6 richtigen gefragt und er konnte mir auch nichts sagen. 
Aber im ernst, Simbin rückt mit keinen Informationen raus, hin und wieder rutscht mal einem der TEster etwas durch, so weiß ich da die Nos schon fertig ist, es scheitert nur an der Lizenz und das der Multiplayer nach der Sommerpause erscheinen soll. Aber direkte Infos von Simbin bekommt man nicht. Ist auch sinnvoll, wenn ich an AC denke, kommt man sich irgendwann auch verarscht vor, wenn man das um mehr als ein Jahr verschoben wird.


----------



## rolli (27. Juli 2013)

Ich freu mich auf die neuen Inhalte!

@1awd1
Funktioniert doch schon ganz ordentlich mit drei Bildschirmen.
Man muss die eigene Auflösung in der supported_resulutions.txt (unter GameData) einfügen.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juli 2013)

Was genau muss den das Game bieten um vernünftigen Support für mehrere Bildschirme zu ermöglichen..?


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juli 2013)

Zur Zeit wird Triple Screen gar nicht unterstützt, man kann lediglich eine Auflösung anwählen. Guter Support wird z.B. bei iracing und in der Tech Preview von AC geboten. Da kann man die Winkel der Monitore zueinander, die Rahmenkorrekturwerte und Abstände angeben und bekommt ein perfektes FOV. Bei RRRe ist es nur ein verzerrtes Bild in 5760er Auflösung, da halt noch keine Unterstützung für Triple Screen.
Ich persönlich mag so nicht fahren, da es einfach nur kacke aussieht. Hatte halt vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen, dass das noch kommen soll aber als ich dann die Tage mal wieder geguckt habe, war immer noch nichts im Spiel integriert. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## acti0n (28. Juli 2013)

Gibts mittlerweile Multiplayer oder KI? Keine Lust auf Zeitfahren und dafür noch Geld auszugeben.


----------



## rolli (28. Juli 2013)

@acti0n
Bislang noch nicht.

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.


----------



## rzrcop (29. Juli 2013)

Ich blick irgendwie nicht durch. Das Spiel ist gerade in der Open-Beta und noch nicht released, oder?
Weiß man schon was über den Termin?

lg


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2013)

Es gibt eine open und eine closed beta atm und ein releasetermin steht noch nicht fest...


----------



## ak1504 (5. August 2013)

R3E -> Q&A Response Part 1

http://insider.simbin.com/r3e-qa-response-part-1/




R3E -> under maintenance today | Simbin Insider

R3E is under maintenance today as we are performing game updates. Below you can read what is included in the update:

Game & Code

    Added Wrecker prevention. This is mainly for upcoming features but also works in Track Test. Player car will be ghosted when it resets, when it drives the wrong way and similar scenarios.
    Fixed an issue with downloading own ghosts if local ghost file had been deleted.
    Fixed ghost trying to download and fail when starting a competition you already have an entry in.
    Fixed Expert Apex hunt completion screen skipping.
    Improved the logging functionality to provide us more information on certain errors (e.g. error code 2).
    Fixed smoke render making the car edges look pixelated on some systems.
    Fixed a DirectX particle related issue that could cause a crash on some systems.
    Fixed an issue where maintenance mode messaging wasn’t handled graciously if the player was in the game when the maintenance mode was activated.
    Fixed a crash that could occur when entering a track after leaving another track.
    Fixed fast motion blur appearing corrupt on some occasion.
    Fixed complex motion blur not working in cockpit mode.
    Updated default controller profile for Thrustmaster F430 FFB. FFB Rumble and speed sensitive steering set to 0.
    Fixed a distance issue with tire mark generation.
    Alpina is now called BMW Alpina.
    Updated copyright info on executable details.
    Renamed our executables to RRRE to help with issues some 3rd party programs were having. Unfortunately, your 3rd party program might also need an update to support the change.
    Fixed an issue with sound manager in code that could cause a rare crash.
    Fixed some hud strings appearing unlocalized in replay.
    Fixed an issue when using an assigned clutch button, the values for clutch sensitivity and steering sensitivity would become synchronous.
    Fixed a crash that could occur when changing video settings on some systems.
    Improved overall environment shadows.
    Shadow split is now ON by default in medium preset in video settings.
    Fixed confirm button string in Spanish on buy popups.
    Optimized loading times.
    Fixed an issue with first replay file not getting a number and ending up showing in wrong order.
    Fixed a memory leak after game initialization.
    Prepared the build for future content releases.



Portal

    Implemented discount functionality.
    Fixed an issue where users were getting “Server connection timeout” issues for a long time.
    Fixed an issue where position bar wasn’t getting filled with other entries, when doing a class based LBC in novice mode.
    Fixed an issue where top banners in store page were sometimes not appearing correctly.
    Fixed an issue where player LB entry was not centered in the table.
    Fixed jump to my position not functioning correctly.
    Fixed an inconsistency between the LB position number in in-game position bar and LB entry in the LB table.
    Fixed gPos showing the same position as the filtered position when filtering a LB.
    Fixed an issue where you could get multiple entries of a car in a LB.
    Fixed an issue where friends LB entries weren’t showing in the bar above the LB table.
    Added a friendlier internal server error page.
    Added a user friendly page for users getting currency mismatch error.
    Added a user friendly error message for transaction failures.
    Fixed an issue where some users were having currency mismatch issues when trying to purchase VRP’s.
    Added Discounted items page to the store. (Won’t be visible until there are discounts)
    Added purchased items store page
    Added recent content store page and set it as main page in the store
    Added most popular content store page
    Added ability to see individual liveries in large screenshots when magnifying.
    Fixed functions like search and login not working on websites set as widget in dashboard.
    Added option to change the currency for purchasing VRP.

Art

    Tweaked Raceroom Hillclimb shadows
    Fixed minor issues on lamp posts, fixed structures and some trees not casting shadows in Monza.
    Adjusted/tweaked the particles for all cars for better ambient lighting.
    Improved collision shape for all cars.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chemenu (7. August 2013)

Sieht echt lecker aus. Ich liebe dieses Auto. Hab schon eine M1 Mod für Race 07. Für R3E werd ich wohl auch die paar EUR investieren müssen.


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6p0fGdEYH2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (16. August 2013)

Sehr schön, noch ein GT3!
Und was für einer, der muss dann auch in meine Sammlung.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXm5Og_88Ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5xGRK9LzYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2013)

*R3E -> Race to Win – A vRP Competition*



R3E -> Race to Win – A vRP Competition | Simbin Insider





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (5. September 2013)

R3E -> Monza Challenge week | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (5. September 2013)

Diego Sartori is back in part 2 of the Community Q&A, watch it now on the SimBin Insider.

R3E -> Q&A Response Part 2 | Simbin Insider

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDc73EY6Z5M#t=341


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2013)

Get Real Weekend – Friday | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50% Discount this weekend | Simbin Insider


----------



## rolli (27. September 2013)

Danke, da muss man glatt mal wieder reinschauen.

Übrigens, zu dem seltsamen Problem mit dem Savegame hab ich keine zufriedenstellende Antwort vom Support bekommen.
Mit Admin-Rechten kann man das Ganze umgehen, was für mich aber sehr umständlich ist, da (fast) alle meine Spiele ohne Admin-Rechte laufen.
Die Antwort war sinngemäß, dass das Problem bekannt sei, aber man noch keine Lösung in Aussicht hat.
Schade, hoffentlich wird das noch was.
Aber ist ja noch Beta...


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2013)

Savegameproblem ?


----------



## Kerkilabro (28. September 2013)

Gibt es mittlerweile SPA als Rennstrecke?


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2013)

No...


----------



## rolli (28. September 2013)

@ak1504
Erstaunlich, dass das an dir vorüberging.
Es besteht seit dem großen Juli-Update bei vielen das Problem, dass die Savegame-Daten vom Spiel ignoriert werden und einfach ein neuer Save-Ordner erstellt wird.
Seltsamerweise passiert das nicht immer.

Als Workaround kann man Steam und damit auch R3E als Admin ausführen.
Ganz tolle Lösung. 
Ich habe über 50 alte und neue Spiele in meiner Sammlung, die klaglos ohne Admin-Rechte laufen. Kann doch also nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2013)

Du meinst deine Einstellungen die du ingame machst mit Savegame..?

Und den Ordner unter Dokumente/Meine Spiele/Simbin usw..?

Der wird jedes mal neu erstellt..?


----------



## rolli (29. September 2013)

Genau so passiert es.
Der neue Ordner heißt dann z.B. "RRRE Install 2" und beim nächsten Mal "Install 3" und so weiter.
Ich nenne das Ganze gerne Savegame, weils bei anderen Spielen ja auch so heißt. 

Warum wird das Ganze eigtl. nicht online gespeichert, wenn man eh schon "always on" sein muss?

Vor dem großen Update klappte es reibungslos.
Muss ich halt jetzt erstmal mit dem Workaround leben.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2013)

Hmm also ich hab auch noch nen Ordner Install 2 aber da is die Closed Beta Version drin...

Komische Sache...


Kein Plan woran das liegen kann aber schonmal versucht dein Virenprog zu deaktivieren..?

Vielleicht verhindert was den Zugrif darauf...


Sind schon komische Sachen durch Virenprogs passiert > [Sammelthread] RaceRoom Racing Experience - Seite 59 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## rolli (29. September 2013)

Nein, der Fehler ist ja wie gesagt bekannt bei den Entwicklern, aber man hat noch keine Lösung dafür.
Alle anderen Spiele können ja auch problemlos auf den Benutzer-Ordner zugreifen.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2013)

Der Kollege den ich verlinkt hab hatte auch nur bei R3E Probleme 

Naja wird sich schon noch aufklären...


----------



## Sascha150 (30. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei einem Freund vor ein paar Tagen „RaceRoom Racing Experience“ gesehen und bin begeistert von der Grafik und der Fahrphysik. Er hatte allerdings eine Details usw. runterschraubt, da es sonst anfing zu ruckeln. War auch nur Zeitfahren. Denke wenn da noch KI hinzukommen, muss er sich wohl einen neuen PC holen. Keine Ahnung was er hatte.
Leider habe ich bis dato nur F12010-F12013 auf der PS3 gezockt. Grafisch und fahrdynamisch natürlich kein Vergleich.

Jetzt habe ich vor mir einem Gamer PC zu kaufen. Klar, nach oben kein Limit. Die minimale und die empfohlene Hardware vom Spielehersteller habe ich bereits gelesen. Ich bin aber leider bei PC Hardware nicht mehr up to date.

Kann mir jemand von Euch die Komponenten empfehlen, welche ich benötige um das Game flüssig spielen zu können? Budget ca. 400-500 EUR. Also am Wichtigsten denke ich wäre ja welchen Prozessor, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher & Mainboard.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen & vielen Dank im Voraus. SASCHA150


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2013)

Da wird noch einiges optimiert bis es dann irgendwann mal zum Release kommt.

Die Grafik geht voll i.o. is aber kein Highlight...

Was denn nu..? Erst kein Limit und dann bis 500 Taler..?

Für 500 Taler nen komplettes System is ziemlich schwierig würd ich sagen...


Das waren Preise von vor 4 Wochen, soll heißen es kann günstiger sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha150 (30. September 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Was denn nu..? Erst kein Limit und dann bis 500 Taler..?
> 
> Für 500 Taler nen komplettes System is ziemlich schwierig würd ich sagen...
> 
> ...



Ich meinte, dass man bei einem Gamer PC locker mehrere Tausend Euro ausgeben KANN, aber ich möchte max. ca. 500 ausgeben. Sorry für das Missverständnis.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Oktober 2013)

Filesharing ftw 

Ich teile das mal mit euch was mein Freund Peter an anderer Stelle gepostet hat..!




"Hallo jungs

Ich habe hier neue controlsets von Simbin zum testen. 

G25 http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/Logitech%20G25.rcs
G27 http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/Logitech G27.rcs
Momo http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/Momo%20Racing%20Wheel.rcs
Logitech Settings http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/g27.txt

T500 F1 http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/t500%20F1%20Wheel.rcs
T500rs http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/t500GT.rcs
Thrustmaster Settings http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/T500%20config.jpg

Fanatec http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/Fanatec%20%20BMW%20yet%20again.rcs
Fanatec Settings http://77.175.117.93/shares/USB_Storage/bmw%20fana%20csw.txt

Wenn ihr andere Lenkräder habt, einfach hochladen und ihr bekommt es geändert wieder zurück. 

Wurde mich sehr über ein bisschen Feedback freuen. 

Peter.                    "


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. Oktober 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Da wird noch einiges optimiert bis es dann irgendwann mal zum Release kommt.
> 
> Die Grafik geht voll i.o. is aber kein Highlight...
> 
> ...


 
Als Netzteil würde ich ein Bequiet E9/CM nehmen.
Als Grafikkarte (bei höherem Budget) eine HD7950/HD7970, ansonsten würde ich nach einer HD7870/HD7850 ausschau halten.
Außerdem ist ein Brocken bei einer CPU ohne offenen Multiplikator schwachsinnig.
Und wo ist das Gehäuse ak?
@ Sascha: Welchen Monitor hast du?
500€ Budget sind wirklich etwas wenig, aber ich mache jetzt mal ne Konfig für knapp über 500€:

AMD FX-6300, 6x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD6300WMHKBOX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock 970 Pro3 R2.0 (90-MXGNV0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (GD38GB1600C11SC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Macht 579€ ohne Betriebssystem, dafür mit Gehäuse, Festplatte und Laufwerk (ich hoffe, dass dir schon Laufwerk, Festplatte und Betriebssystem zur Verfügung stehen, sonst wird es mit 500€ mehr als knapp).
Da das Gehäuse einem auch gefallen sollte, würde ich an dieser Stelle meinen Sammelthread empfehlen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ellformular-faqs-und-orientierungshilfen.html
Falls dir die Leistung des Prozessors mal nicht mehr ausreichen würde, könntest du den FX6300 übertakten, dann solltest du aber zu einem leistungsfähigen Kühler in Form eines Brocken2 bzw. Macho HR-02 greifen.

Für RR Racing Experience flüssig @ Ultra und FullHD wird die Konfig reichen (das packt sogar mein Phenom II X4 und meine GTX560), bei Project Cars hingegen solltest du aber von einer High End Karte (HD7970 aufwärts) und einem I5 4670K ausgehen, deshalb würde ich auch zumindest die HD7950 nehmen, wenns rein um RR Racing Experience geht, wäre eine HD7850/HD7870 auch denkbar.
Ein I3 3220 würde zwar die Möglichkeit offen halten, einmal auf einen Ivy I5/Xeon/I7 aufzurüsten, allerdings könntest du den I3 erstmal nicht übertakten und hättest im Ernstfall nur 4 anstatt von 6 Threads (FX6300).


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2013)

DTM | Offizielle Webseite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X_3KDx1G0Y


----------



## Jor-El (18. Oktober 2013)

Privates Video. Was gab es denn da zu sehen?


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2013)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Privates Video. Was gab es denn da zu sehen?


 
Das >> DTM Experience - Your driving game





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WJNUltwriQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (18. Oktober 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Gestern kam ein großes Update (ca. 1,6 GB).
Weiß jemand, was da geändert wurde?

Das DTM-Spiel könnte interessant werden. Ich erinnere mich noch gerne an DTM Race Driver zurück. 
Könnte man eigentlich auch als AddOn zu R3E bringen, fände ich praktischer.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2013)

Tja rolli wer weiß, aber vielleicht liegst du da nich soo falsch 


Update News stehen immer auf Steam in den Aktuellen News die man immer sieht wenn man das Game auswählt...

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: RaceRoom Racing Experience



Hi,  

We've updated the Beta with a small patch. It's small in terms of changes but not necessarily the size 1.6GB (future content) 

Game & Game Code:  
- Prepared the build for upcoming releases. 
- Fixed an issue in data displays so the default values no longer appear random. 
- Fixed an issue with special characters and accents not appearing in description windows.  


AI & Physics & Audio: 
- Tweaked performance of Chevrolet Camaro GT3. 
- Fixed AI going off-track in few areas at Indianapolis. 
- Tweaked AI for all cars for better performance vs Player.  
- Fixed a minor issue with McLaren SLR audio.  
- Tweaked the wheeltemplate to perform better when speed sensitivity steering disabled. 
- Added more throttle and brake vibe to Thrustmaster T500RS and T500 Ferrari F1 Wheel default profiles.  


Art & Art Code:  
- Improved shaders and added new shaders.


----------



## rolli (18. Oktober 2013)

@ak1504
Danke, da hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.
Der Entwickler vom Train Simulator, den ich zurzeit hauptsächlich zocke, schreibt dort seit Jahren nichts mehr rein.
Daher lag es mir fern, dort zu schauen. Simbin ist da offenbar sehr vorbildlich. 

Bleiben wir gespannt, vielleicht kommt es "Standalone-AddOn" und man kann selbst wählen, wie man es haben möchte.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. Oktober 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> @ak1504
> Danke, da hätt ich auch drauf kommen können.
> Der Entwickler vom Train Simulator, den ich zurzeit hauptsächlich zocke, schreibt dort seit Jahren nichts mehr rein.
> Daher lag es mir fern, dort zu schauen. Simbin ist da offenbar sehr vorbildlich.
> ...


 

Solange der "echte" Multiplayermodus nicht eingeführt wird, werde ich auch kein Geld mehr an RR/DTM Experience zahlen, würde sich das ändern, dann hätte ich auch nichts gegen eine Vollversion für 40-50€. ^^
Allerdings fange ich zz langsam an LoL zu suchten und ich hoffe mal, dass dann noch genug Zeit für Rennsimulationen aufkommt, nur seitdem ich nur noch Probleme mit dem Konvertieren von Race07 habe, ist mir irgendwie etwas die Lust an Rennsimulationen vergangen, selbst eine Neuinstallation hat das Problem nicht behoben...ich kann einfach nicht auf die Server (speziell WBB) zugreifen.
Und da ich zz schulisch ziemlich im Stress bin, habe ich auch keine Lust, einen Thread zu erstellen und dann evtl. alle Mods neu installieren zu müssen, dann bleibt halt Race07 in der Ecke liegen.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Oktober 2013)

rolli schrieb:


> Bleiben wir gespannt, vielleicht kommt es "Standalone-AddOn" und man kann selbst wählen, wie man es haben möchte.



Mal ab diesen Kommentar hier lesen > Preview: DTM Experience by Simbin | Page 2 | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## rolli (18. Oktober 2013)

Ah danke, das liest sich interessant.


----------



## debalz (22. Oktober 2013)

Die Registrierprozedur für das Spiel halte ich für sehr übertrieben - so ein Formular füllt man sonst nur bei Antrag auf eine Kreditkarte aus, habe das Spiel gestern über Steam gezogen, angemeldet und bekam bis jetzt nicht die Mail zur Bestätigung, konnte daher auch noch nicht zocken - dauert das ein paar Tage?


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Oktober 2013)

was für ne Registrierung? Runterladen, installieren und losfahren.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Oktober 2013)

Das Problem ist bekannt.

Hier steht der Werdegang >

Registered users NOT getting their activation e-mail. Please Read :: RaceRoom Racing Experience Open Beta Discussion


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrWZoL9iEuM


----------



## debalz (25. Oktober 2013)

Danke ak1504 für den link - habe aber bis heute keine Antwort bekommen. Ich werde mal alles runterschmeissen und neu laden, neu anmelden..


----------



## ak1504 (31. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eyBJGa2hBw



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue7fpOH9fCM


----------



## ak1504 (5. November 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg_5GASrTYY


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppvQdSQzK3k


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2013)

R3E -> Good Old Times Weekend Sale | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mikee (24. November 2013)

Gibt es mittlerweile Ki in Raceroom?
Hat es immernoch Online Zwang?


----------



## acti0n (24. November 2013)

Wer braucht KI die sollen endlich mal Multiplayer einbauen. Die brauchen ja echt Jahre dafür wtf


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. November 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Wer braucht KI die sollen endlich mal Multiplayer einbauen.


 Nun ja, falls die (K)I im Multiplayer mal -wieder- unterirdisch sein sollte, könnte man noch auf die K(I) -offline- ausweichen...


----------



## rolli (6. Dezember 2013)

DTM Experience scheint nun auch (wie bereits irgendwo angekündigt) als AddOn zu R3E verfügbar zu sein:
DTM Experience - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2013)

RaceRoom Racing Experience content is 50%-70% off now through Sunday!

R3E -> Christmas Sale up to 70% off tracks, cars and liveries | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2013)

*Älteres Interview Nov. 2012*


*Interview with Diego Sartori in BGamer | Simbin Insider
*

*Diego Sartori:* RaceRoom Racing Experience is using  the RendR™ graphics engine; it is an in-house development that finally  allows us to do a SimBin racing game with proper visual appeal.
 When looking at possible alternatives to creating our own graphics  engine, it became clear if we wanted to maintain the feel and game play  that makes a SimBin racing game special then we had to develop the  graphics engine ourselves.
 RendR™ provides us with motion blur, physics based particle system,  dynamic light system, light shafts, and Driving Moods, just to mention a  few of the highlights of the new graphics engine.
 In addition to improved visual standard RendR™ also provides the game  with much better scalability for mid and low end computers.
*
Diego Sartori:*  The graphics engine we have created does support dynamic lighting and  it does support changing weather, but we have chosen to start RaceRoom  Racing Experience without either of these two systems active.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2013)

Gibt bei RaceRoom Racing wieder die Möglichkeit Inhalte kostenlos zu testen.

Ab sofort gehts los mit dem Capri auf Bathurst.

R3E-> Community Choice Challenge | Simbin Insider





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepernickus (21. Dezember 2013)

Habe es jetzt auch mal ausprobiert.

+ das Grundgerüst (Fahrgefühl, Sound, Optik) wirkt sehr gut

- Das Menü finde ich katastrophal
- Das Ding ist *aktuell* eher ein "Free 2 Install"- als ein "Free 2 Play"-Spiel
- Die Preise finde ich sehr hoch

Mein erstes Fazit lautet also:
Potenzial ist gewiss da. Allerdings sollte es doch etwas mehr Grundinhalt geben und die aktuell regulären Preise für Fahrzeuge und Strecken sind deutlich zu hoch. Für 45 Euro sollte man sich schon eine Strecken- und Auto-Auswahl bekommen können, die regulären Vollpreis-Spielen entspricht.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2013)

45 Euro..? Verwöhnter PC`ler

69 Taler kostet ein Game normalerweise...

Und 2,50 für ein Auto in das viel Manpower geflossen ist sind ein Schnäppchen...


Aber kein Wunder das kleine Entwickler die Nischen bedienen zu Grunde gehen bei solchen Geizhälsen..!


----------



## Andregee (21. Dezember 2013)

Bei Iracing kostet ein Auto um die 10 Euro. Ist also ok mit 2,5 zumal es immer wieder Angebote gibt. ich benötige auch nicht jedes Auto, selbst in den Vollpreistiteln fährt man meist nur eine Handvoll seiner Lieblinge.Das Menü ist anfangs ungewöhnlich, hat man sich einmal an den Umgang gewöhnt, erkennt man die Genialität. Man kann jederzeit im Menü ohne sich durch Untermenüs zu hangeln, jederzeit wiederDinge wie Track oder Fahrzeug auswählen.
Das besondere an Raceroom ist das man wenigstens mehrere Fahrzeuge von einer Klasse bekommt so gibt es immerhin eine Handvoll GT3, in anderen Sims gibts mal hiervon einen, dann etwas aus der anderen Klasse, das mag ich nicht so.
Wenn dann noch der SLS kommt, ist das Starterfeld in der GT3 schon als traumhaft gut bestückt zu betiteln


----------



## kaepernickus (22. Dezember 2013)

ak1504 schrieb:


> 45 Euro..? Verwöhnter PC`ler
> 
> 69 Taler kostet ein Game normalerweise...
> 
> ...



69 Taler kosten *vielleicht* die allerneuesten Konsolen-Spiele für PS4/Xbone und davon sind 10-15 Taler reine "Lizenz-Gebühren", die der Publisher an Sony/Microsoft abdrücken muss.
So etwas gibt es auf dem PC schon einmal nicht und PC-Spiele waren auch ohne diese Gebühren immer schon etwas günstiger. Damit ist man mit 45-50 Euro durchaus beim normalen Vollpreis, nichts mit "verwöhnt".

Mit Verlaub:
Das mit den kleinen Entwicklern, die wegen "Geizhälsen" (der ich nicht bin und was ich mir von dir auch nicht einfach so unterstellen lasse) zu Grunde gehen ist purer BS. Kunos bekommt bei weitem keine 2€ für jedes Auto von jedem Spieler und geht auch nicht zu Grunde.
Es ist nunmal so, dass F2P-/Mikrotransaktions-Games bei gleichem Umfang in 90% der Fälle deutlich teurer sind als beim "alten" Full Retail-Modell.
Ich investiere gerne (auch mehr) in ein Spiel, wenn es mir gefällt. Preis/Leistung sollte dann aber im Konkurrenzvergleich schon auch stimmen und das tut es hier schlichtweg nicht.
Vorallem weil das System auch Modding praktisch gänzlich ausschließt.

Natürlich klingen 1.6-3.3 bzw. 3-5.5 Euro im ersten Moment nicht viel, aber wenn ich mir auch nur ein paar Autos und Strecken hole wird das schnell ein teurer Spaß.
Das ist ja die Idee bzw. der Trick hinter diesem Modell:
Die Leute denken "2€ für ein Auto ist ja gar nichts", während sie bei (von mir aus auch) 50-60 Euro pro Spiel eher denken "Ui das ist schon viel Geld, da überlege ich lieber noch mal ob ich zugreife" ...

Das war auch kein haten oder so von mir, weil ich es ja (wie gesagt) grundsätzlich gut finde. Aber die regulären Preise sind mir im Vergleich und ganz ohne Geiz einfach zu hoch.
Wenn du sie gut findest, auch gut deine Meinung, aber lass es bleiben andere als etwas abzustempeln.
Ich werde es scher auf meiner Platte lassen und bei einem Sale o.ä. mal um ein paar GT3-Autos und Strecken erweitern.



Andregee schrieb:


> Bei Iracing kostet ein Auto um die 10 Euro. Ist also ok mit 2,5 zumal es immer wieder Angebote gibt. ich benötige auch nicht jedes Auto, selbst in den Vollpreistiteln fährt man meist nur eine Handvoll seiner Lieblinge.Das Menü ist anfangs ungewöhnlich, hat man sich einmal an den Umgang gewöhnt, erkennt man die Genialität. Man kann jederzeit im Menü ohne sich durch Untermenüs zu hangeln, jederzeit wiederDinge wie Track oder Fahrzeug auswählen.



Ja gut iRacing ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das erste Spiel mit dem ich Spiel bezüglich P/L vergleichen würde. Da sind die Preise (ich gehe immer von regulären Preisen aus) jenseits von gut und böse.
Mag sein, dass man sich an das Menü gewöhnt. War ja wie gesagt nur mein erster Eindruck.



Andregee schrieb:


> Das besondere an Raceroom ist das man wenigstens mehrere Fahrzeuge von einer Klasse bekommt so gibt es immerhin eine Handvoll GT3, in anderen Sims gibts mal hiervon einen, dann etwas aus der anderen Klasse, das mag ich nicht so.
> Wenn dann noch der SLS kommt, ist das Starterfeld in der GT3 schon als traumhaft gut bestückt zu betiteln


 
Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen, könnte ich auch noch als "+" in meinen ersten Eindruck aufnehmen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2013)

Jedem das seine sag ich wie ich immer sage.

Diese Diskussion über Preise bringt überhaupt nix.

Entweder du zockst es oder eben nicht.

Ich hab für Hardware nen Menge Taler ausgegebn, na und..? Deswegen heul ich nich rum, ich hab Spaß am Hobby. 

Da macht es mir nix aus wenn ich über 1-2 Jahre 100-200 Euro in ein Game investiere wo die Quali der Inhalte stimmt.

Ich finde die Preise jedenfalls angemessen.

Und wenn nich dann gibts genügend Alternativen


----------



## Andregee (23. Dezember 2013)

Problem an der Sache. Simbin s Gtr2 wurde durch einen Fonds finanziert, der es ermöglichte die komplette Fia Gt Meisterschaft zu lizenzieren, die Verkäufe jedoch waren zu gering das das Investment wieder reinzufahren. Nach Race kam doch jahrelang so gut wie nichts mehr in dem Sektor. Simracing war tot. Der Markt zu klein für Publisher. Einzig Iracing fand seine Nische im Hochpreissegment, wobei ich die Preise gerechtfertigt finde da alles lasergescannt ist. Simbin brauchte einen neuen Investor und dem war klar das man mit einem Vollpreistitel wieder an die Wand fährt. Es macht einfach sonst keinen Sinn eine Sim zu entwickeln wenn die Modder Alles für lau nachliefern während die Studios nur die Serverkosten  haben während das Spiel für einen 5er bei Steam weggeht. Wenn es nach dem Schema weitergelaufen wäre würden wir in 20 noch die alten Sims fahren. Man darf nicht vergessen, kunos wie Isi  bedienen auch die professionelle Schiene mit Fahrsimulatoren, Isi vergibt seine Enginelizenzen. Die betreiben die Spieleentwickling eher nebenbei als bezahltes Versuchsfeld für ihre  professionellen Simulatoren. Simbin lebt nur von seinen Verkäufen aus dem Spielebereich. Von daher sehe ich das mit den Preisen gelassen. Reich wird man damit nicht. Dafür braucht man schon Kassenschlager wie Battlefield. Darum bin ich froh das es noch Studios gibt die überhaupt neue Sims entwickeln


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich war auch lange gegen solche Bezahlmodelle. Aber mittlerweile hab ich auch reichlich Geld für iracing ausgegeben, weil es das einfach Wert ist. Für mich ist das auch nicht zu vergleichen mit z.B. Battlefield. Das spiele ich zwischendurch mal aber würde niemals den selben Ehrgeiz entwickeln wie bei den Rennsimulationen. Außerdem liegen andere Spiele schnell mal ungenutzt in der Ecke rum, meine Rennsims nutze ich über mehrere Jahre. 
 Wenn man aber nur zwischendurch mal ne Runde drehen möchte, dann verstehe ich, dass einem das zu teuer ist.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Dezember 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjBTrGX88tI


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2013)

Für mich hört sich das nach RaceRoom an... Was meint ihr ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q1q9QloQmc


----------



## rolli (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja, es scheint eine Ähnlichkeit da zu sein.
Wobei der SLS ja noch nicht in R3E verfügbar ist.

Sollte das Ganze geklaut sein, bin ich damit nicht einverstanden. Wir zahlen schließlich nen Haufen Geld dafür...
Hoffen wir mal, dass es nur ein Verdacht bleibt.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hoffe die Jungs haben eine Erlaubnis wenn es nich selbstgemacht oder aus anderen Mods mit Erlaubnis deren Ersteller benutzt sein sollte...

Hab den SLS im Video neben einer Aufnahme vom SLR 722 GT aus R3E laufen lassen > Sehr identisch. Zu sehr wenn ihr mich fragt.

Aber auch bei den anderen hört man das gleich wenn man fast das ganze Jahr R3E gezockt hat^^

Das jemand den Sound dermaßen identisch zu dem vo Anthony Monteil für R3E erstellten macht kann ich mir irgendwie schlecht vorstellen.

Naja mal abwarten, hab da mit jemanden geschrieben der sich erkundigen will woher sie die Sounds haben.


----------



## 1awd1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Sorry aber ich komm grad nicht mit. Wird die Mod denn irgendwo zum Kauf oder so angeboten? Verstehe die Aufregung nicht so ganz? Mods mit Inhalten aus anderen Spielen gibt es doch ohne Ende für rfactor, GTR und Race.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2013)

Wer is denn hier aufgeregt ? Ich meine nur was festgestellt zu haben.

Wenn das stimmt is die Frage: Darf man das.


----------



## 1awd1 (31. Dezember 2013)

Und ich wollte wissen, weshalb du dich da überhaupt mit beschäftigst? Gibt's nix wichtigeres als sich um solch nen Blödsinn zu kümmern? Lass die doch einfach machen und gut ist.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2013)

Egal, lassen wir das.


----------



## Andregee (31. Dezember 2013)

Löschen Bitte


----------



## ak1504 (7. Januar 2014)

*Falken - RaceRoom Racing Experience Competition*


www.falken-europe.com/thegame

Ab dem 13. Januar können sich Spieler kostenlos der Falken Track Test Competition stellen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VhXprlPjDTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2014)

R3E -> US Sale – 30% off select content this weekend

R3E -> US Sale – 30% off select content this weekend | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolli (5. Februar 2014)

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten:

SimBin Dev-Blog | Simbin Insider

R3E Has been updated. | Simbin Insider

Schön, dass man Pläne für 2014 hat.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Februar 2014)

Dieses WE is das Bathurst 12h Rennen und bei R3E gibts ne Challenge dazu...

2014 Bathurst Weekend Challenge | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Developer Spotlight – Wojciech Kedzierski

Developer Spotlight – Wojciech Kedzierski | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Februar 2014)

Bye bye corner markers

http://insider.simbin.com/simbin-dev-blog-3/






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t70y_gXzx2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. Februar 2014)

Ein wichtiger Schritt! Wenn jetzt noch MP und anständiger Triple Screen Support kommen, könnte ich mir vorstellen auch den ein oder anderen Euro auszugeben.


----------



## Macs344 (22. Februar 2014)

wie mach ich diese verdammten tafeln weg ? geht das nur in der englischen version ? ich finde die option aus dem video nicht


----------



## rolli (22. Februar 2014)

Lesen bildet. 
Im Text steht, dass die Tafeln im Laufe der Zeit aus allen Strecken entfernt werden. Immer in Gruppen, damit man nicht so viel auf einmal downloaden muss.
Anschließend wird die Option im Spiel eingebaut, vorher ergibts ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Macs344 (22. Februar 2014)

Achso ok entschuldigung...


----------



## Ritz186 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo...

hat man eigentlich die möglichkeit diese vrp irgendwo billiger zu bekommen?????mir gefällt das spiel immer mehr nur finde ich die preise etwas dolle....sind diese angebot öfters???

mfg


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2014)

Nein nur über das Portal...

Aktionen sind öfter, einfach mal die Augen auf FB oder im Simbin Insider offen halten...


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2014)

Neue Free 2 Play Challenges bei RaceRoom Racing Experience ab heute > 9 Tage lang

Get Real
134 Judd V8 auf RaceRoom Hillclimb
Chevrolet Corvette C6R GT2 auf Hungaroring

Amateur
BMW M3 GT2 auf Monza
McLaren MP4-12C GT3 auf Portimao Circuit

Novice
RUF CTR3 auf Mid-Ohio
Volvo 240 Turbo auf Circuit Zolder


----------



## Ritz186 (26. Februar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Nein nur über das Portal...
> 
> Aktionen sind öfter, einfach mal die Augen auf FB oder im Simbin Insider offen halten...


 

schade naja konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe mir gleich mal 2000vRP geholt und gleich investiert.

-Ruf RT12R
-Bathurst Circuit

überlege noch ob ich mir den ruf ctr3,audi,apollo und einen von den Radical hole...wenn ihr tips hab immer her damit welcher davon spaß macht.ich habe auch öfters diese abstürze weiss einer was da los ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
ich habe den 334.67 und dann den 334.89 aber keine besserung..


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2014)

Ich mag alles mit 4 Rädern glaub ich^^

Schau doch einfach auf Youtube da gibts denke ich genug Clips zu den Wagen...


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2014)

Alle Treiber nach 332.21 verursachen Probleme !

Wie bei VR beschrieben


----------



## Macs344 (27. Februar 2014)

Die wagenauswahl in R3E ist wirklich klasse ! Nur stört mich das bezahlmodell und die physik. Die alten simbin spiele waren allesamt gut aber r3e hat sich was bei der nfs shift-reihe abgeguckt. Im vergleich zu pCars oder AC rutschen die autos viel zu sehr, man fühlt kaum die straße unterm auto. Owohl das ffb sehr gut erscheint, schwimm das auto irgendwie in jeder kurve weg.. Es fühlt sich nicht real an, owohl es der Modus "get real" vermuten lässt. Schade !


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne Shift und das is eine zumutung. Da schaut sich ganz sicher niemand was ab. 

Bei mir schwimmt auch nix weg. Aber ja das FFB is noch Work in Progress.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djpD4dW7Vq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qq31T18-ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macs344 (27. Februar 2014)

Ja klar schaut sich da keiner was ab ! Shift ist extrem nur ich meine nur im vergleich zu AC und pCars fahren sich die autos schwammig!


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Februar 2014)

Seit wann gibt es denn den Civic in rrrre und gibt es Infos, ob noch mehr wtcc Fahrzeuge folgen?


----------



## ak1504 (28. Februar 2014)

Schau doch auf der Seite der WTCC nach was es 2013 alles gab...

Sie haben die Lizenz also kommt alles...


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Februar 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Schau doch auf der Seite der WTCC nach was es 2013 alles gab...
> 
> Sie haben die Lizenz also kommt alles...



Welche Autos mitgefahren sind weiß ich ja. Wusste halt nicht, dass simbin die komplette Serie bringt. Hoffentlich feilen die noch ein wenig an der Fahrphysik und bringen endlich Triple Screen Unterstützung, die WTCC ist auf jeden Fall super.


----------



## rolli (4. März 2014)

Ein neues Update ist ab morgen verfügbar! 

SimBin Dev-Blog | Simbin Insider


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. März 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Ein neues Update ist ab morgen verfügbar!
> 
> SimBin Dev-Blog | Simbin Insider




Ist im Season Pass der DTM Experience bereits der Multiplayer integriert?


----------



## Ritz186 (5. März 2014)

hat sich erledigt.....................


----------



## rolli (5. März 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ist im Season Pass der DTM Experience bereits der Multiplayer integriert?


 
Multiplayer soll mit der Saison 2014 kommen, soweit mir bekannt.


----------



## Ritz186 (7. März 2014)

kurze info:
ab heute ist dtm 2013 für 25 € zu haben und man kann die fahrzeuge probe fahren in der challenge(Nürburgring)...
die 2013 und 2014 Saison kostet immer noch 40€...

mfg


----------



## ak1504 (10. März 2014)

Infos FFB usw. in dem und Folgepost:

What is needed? | RaceDepartment Forums


----------



## ak1504 (11. März 2014)

*Developer Spotlight – Mark Reynolds

http://insider.simbin.com/developer-spotlight-mark-reynolds/



*Und nen kleinen Patch gabs auch:


Changelog


R3E Open Beta has been updated.
11. März - [SimBin] Sonat Ozturk    

- Fixed an issue where the falken livery award was remaining hidden for users who had joined the competition.

- Fixed an issue where the loading screens were not rotating and showing the same screen each load.

- DTM Experience - Fixed an issue where the Championship standings from the first race was getting overwritten when entering second race (Brands Hatch), causing mix-up in driver names.

On a side-note the new NVIDIA drivers released yesterday no longer crashes while running the game so it should be ok to update to latest NVIDIA drivers 335.23.http://insider.simbin.com/developer-spotlight-mark-reynolds/


----------



## Ritz186 (12. März 2014)

danke für die info...ich hatte trotz deines tips immer wieder abstürze zwar nicht mehr so dolle aber sie waren noch da...probiere das gleich mal aus..


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2014)

Ich bleib noch beim 332.21er Treiber und warte ab...

Der 334.89 hat mir gereicht letztens...

Kein Bock jedesmal hin und her im abgesicherten Modus mit Driver Uninstaller...

Graka Treiber sind häßlich...  ​


----------



## Ritz186 (12. März 2014)

ja das stimmt...manschmal habe ich das gefühl es liegt einfach and der palit...ich hatte schon immer treiber probleme am schlimmsten war es bei bf3 und cod mw3 bei den einen lief es gut und bei wiederum total blöd und jetzt geht das wieder los mit race room ....


----------



## 1awd1 (12. März 2014)

Der 334 hat bei mir auch Ärger gemacht. Bin auch wieder auf den 332er zurück und warte erstmal noch ab.


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2014)

Two new competitions are online now. Visit the Insider to learn more or jump straight into the action on the competition page.

Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience

Tuning World Bodensee 2014 | Simbin Insider





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Paid to Win – A competition for cash! | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2014)

SimBin Dev-Blog | Simbin Insider

* Corner Markers/Multiplayer ALPHA*


----------



## rolli (20. März 2014)

Es bleibt also spannend.

Nur hab ich mich jetzt an die Menü-Optik endlich voll gewöhnt und jetzt wollen sie scheinbar alles umschmeißen.
Naja, lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=51oXJFb-4oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (25. März 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Nach CARS auch R3E ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2014)

Bei R3E war der schon ne ganze Ecke länger in der Pipeline


----------



## IJOJOI (25. März 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bei R3E war der schon ne ganze Ecke länger in der Pipeline


 
Da hab ich garnichts mitbekommen 
Freue mich schon darauf


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2014)

Ich auch. Sound is dank dem guten Anthony wieder einmal super 

Obwohl manchmal zuviel Realismus auch nich gut is ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8_usOvpbz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (25. März 2014)

Saucooles Auto! 

Nur warum kann der im Trailer nicht normal durch die Kurven fahren? 
Nicht dass Simbin noch auf dumme Gedanken kommt und eine Drift Challenge einbaut. Das brauch ich echt nicht.
Weder in AC noch in R3E...


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich auch. Sound is dank dem guten Anthony wieder einmal super
> 
> Obwohl manchmal zuviel Realismus auch nich gut is ^^
> 
> ...



mir bluten die Ohren.....


----------



## rolli (25. März 2014)

Das tut echt weh, der Kerl muss echt was aushalten.


----------



## gh0st76 (29. März 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> mir bluten die Ohren.....


 
Ist doch schön wie die Gearbox heult  Aber der wird davon wohl nicht so viel mitbekommen. Helm sei dank.


----------



## Dedde (6. April 2014)

hi leute, habe echt probleme mit den einstellungen fürs G27. das lenkrad bewegt sich im spiel kaum. habe mit lenkradeinschlag rumgespielt, bleibt aber gleich. zudem habe ich keine ahnung was die zahlen bewirken bei analogbereich, lenkradeinschlag etc. im treiber ist es auf 900° eingestellt. fühlt sich einfach komisch an. gibts die nordschleife hier nicht?


----------



## Andregee (6. April 2014)

Wenn du die Armanimationen eingestellt ist, bewegt sich das Ingamelenkrad nur maximal mit 90Grad. Deaktviere die Fahreranimationen, dann kannst du das Ingamelenkrad mit deinem synchronisieren und zwar hier

RRRE 2014-04-06 16-02-20-70.jpg - directupload.net

Ansonten fährt man GT Fahrzeuge mit 570-612GRad im Treiber bei einer 22-25 LEnkrsperre. Formelfahrzeuge oder die Prototypen werden eher mit 450Grad bei einer einer 18 Lenksperre gefahren.
Die Lenksperre stellt man hier unter Lenkradeinschlag ein.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3584/q2ajsaja_jpg.htm



Die Analogbereiche müssen auf 10 stehen, Tempoabhängiges Lenken wie im Screenshot zu sehen auf aus. Lenkempfindlichkeit auf 50%, ebenso die Pedaleinstellungen.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3584/8lb4mfnr_jpg.htm

Einzig die alten Fahrzeuge wie den 635er BWMe würde ich mit 900Grad Lenkwinkel bei einer 30er Lenksperre fahren.


Das grundsätzliche FFB würde ich so einstellen

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3584/425fisi8_jpg.htm

Einzig die FFB Stärke würde ich noch anpassen je nach Geschmack, Alles weitere ist auf Realismus ausgelegt, sprich nur die Vorderachse sorgt fürs FFB, Kitcheffekte der Hinterachse bleiben aus, man spürt deutlich genug ein nachlassen vom Grip an der Vorderachse, regelbar über die Force FEedback Bodenhaftung und künstliche Rütteleffekte bleiben aus.
Die FFB Bodenhaftung regelt, das Nachlassen der Lenkkraft beim untersteuern. Werte je nach Wheel zwischen 0,2 -0.4 empfehlenswert.

Die Nordschleife existiert aktuell noch nicht in R3E, sie soll aber noch erscheinen.


----------



## Dedde (6. April 2014)

super, danke für die mühe, werde es testen


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2014)

Developer Spotlight: Alex Koda

"Alex Koda has joined the SimBin team. Get to know Alex and his work in the latest developer spotlight."

Developer Spotlight: Alex Koda | Simbin Insider


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2014)

*R3E Open Beta* has been updated

Game:
SimBin intro can now be skipped.
Removed the exit screen.
Increased timeout for the initial server request to avoid “Error code 0”.
Fixed an issue in the AI waypoint system that could cause a crash after race start in DTM races with AI.

Art:
Updated Bathurst Circuit Mount Panorama for the corner marker toggle.
Updated Circuit Park Zandvoort and all its layouts for the corner marker toggle.
Updated Hockenheimring and all its layouts for the corner marker toggle.
Updated Mid Ohio and all its layouts for the corner marker toggle.
Updated Portimao Circuit and all its layouts for the corner marker toggle.
Updated Suzuka Circuit and all its layouts for the corner marker toggle.
Updated Mazda Laguna Seca for the corner marker toggle.

Portal & Online Protocol:
Added VIP profiles for real life racing drivers.
Added Class based competition.
Added Competition History tab for players to see their entries in old events competitions.
DTM Competitions can now bee accessed via R3E portal.
Added translation support for Brands.
Fixed an issue where the redeem code would give an error if one of the content unlocked with the code was already owned by the player.
Fixed an issue where the photo feed widget scrollbar was broken when added to the Dashboard.
Fixed an issue where the info pane was broken if player launched the game through DTM competition and then returned to the R3E menus.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2014)

*Cars, tracks, and liveries are 50% off for the next 7 days. Visit the store to view the discounted pricing.*

http://insider.simbin.com/store/

_"We’re closing up the studio and heading home for a long  weekend with family during the Easter holiday. While we’re away we  invite you to try the new class based challenges and enjoy big savings  on R3E content. __There are four new events running on the competition page  and they feature 16 cars in total for you to drive around 4 different  courses. Try them all and when you find a car or track you just have to  have, we invite you to drop by the store  and pick them up at half price. All RaceRoom Racing Experience content  is 50% off* until April 22nd, 2014 at 0900 CET. Tell your friends."_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolli (15. April 2014)

Da kann man wieder Geld ausgeben...

Ich hab mir unter Anderem mal die beiden Radical SR9 gegönnt. Die Dinger machen echt Laune. 

Schätze mal, der Audi Quattro kommt erst irgendwann nach dem Sale. Aber was solls, es gibt wieder kostenlose Challenges ohne Ende. Da soll mal noch einer über Free2Play schimpfen.


----------



## ak1504 (17. April 2014)

SimBin Dev-Blog

SimBin Dev-Blog | Simbin Insider



_"Multiplayer Alpha Recap

We are working hard on finishing up the Multiplayer Alpha and aim to share it with the DTM Experience 2014 Season Pass holders sometime in May. After a few weeks (if all goes well) we will share it with all DTM Experience 2013 owners and once we have the temporary R3E menus finalized it will be shared with everyone.

I had already mentioned these in my last article but the aim dates are pretty much 100% now. We aim to finalize the temporary menus around June so that one is not that far either."_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. April 2014)

Jetzt werden sie Server schon wieder gewartet...langsam fängt es an zu nerven.
Fast jeden zweiten Tag sind die Server zwischenzeitlich offline...
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass Aktualisierungen vorgenommen werden müssen, aber diese dauern (in Anbetracht der Häufigkeit) definitiv zu lange.


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2014)

Ernsthaft..?


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2014)

*Dev Blog: Circuit Paul Ricard*

Dev Blog: Circuit Paul Ricard | Simbin Insider




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_We always continue to develop new shader and techniques to make our  game look more realistically and soon you will start to see what we have  worked on so far. __- Wojtek “feels3″_


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2014)

24. April R3E Open Beta has been updated    


Game:
- Optimized rendering for better performance when mirrors are toggled off.

Art:
- Updated Zolder for the corner marker toggle.
- Updated Hungaroring for the corner marker toggle.
- Updated Indianapolis for the corner marker toggle.
- Updated Monza for the corner marker toggle.
- Improved performance issues in Portimao.


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2014)

_"The 2014 DTM season starts next week in Hockenheim.
But the battle of the fastest has already started in DTM Experience

GET REAL and fight for the top spots on the DTM leaderboards with DTM drivers Daniel Juncadella, Marco Wittmann - Official and Gary Paffett."_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> _"The 2014 DTM season starts next week in Hockenheim.
> But the battle of the fastest has already started in DTM Experience
> _


_

Jetzt weiß ich, was ich heute Abend tun werde. 
Ich hab schon 4 Tuningworld Bodensee Tickets, da kümmer ich mich jetzt lieber um die anderen Wettbewerbe. _


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2014)

Update 8.5.14

*08-05-2014* 

- Added content that will be available in store soon.  
- Added content for a special event this weekend. Check insider.simbin.com for more information soon.  

*Sound* 
- Improved multichannel read/front balance volume for all cars. 
- Added locked brake sounds for all cars. 
- Updated P4/5 Competizione cockpit sounds.  

*Portal:* 
- Fixed an issue where some players were getting Error 404 after exiting a competition.  
- Fixed an issue where only the first 500 subscribers were getting updates on newsfeed from fan pages. 
- Various optimizations and fixes to the portal backend and frontend.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience: Audi 90 quattro Dev Drive *

_"Drive this Audi 90 quattro for free at Hungaroring between May 9, 2014 and May 14, 2014: Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience...

Tell us what you think about it on the SimBin Insider: Driving Development: Audi 90 quattro | Simbin Insider...

The Audi 90 quattro brings all-wheel-drive physics to R3E and SimBin developer, Marko Hartikainen has set the bar high with this motorsports icon. Drive the Audi 90 quattro before it is released and share your thoughts on the experience with SimBin's physics team.

We're making strides to elevate your RaceRoom Racing Experience to the highest levels of authentic race gaming. Previously in the R3E beta, we established our amateur and novice game modes and now we are working to strengthen Get Real. With this in mind, we're proud to introduce you to SimBin's take on the Audi 90 Quattro.

Learn about the Audi 90 quattro from Mark Reynolds then fire up R3E and experience the car for yourself. When you're finished driving visit the Insider and tell us what you think of R3E's newest addition."_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hvZ03UDzMY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Mai 2014)

gbt es jetzt eigentlich schon Ki oder MP?


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

Wie im Dev Blog im SimBin Insider zu lesen > Simbin Insider | Get real startet die MP Alpha diesen Monat.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

Circuit Park Zandvoort - Grand Prix - ADAC GT Masters 2013 - Leaderboard - RaceRoom Racing Experience




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmhjsLO0kak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnV1KRE9QC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (11. Mai 2014)

Ich habs mir schon gedacht, nachdem die Roller-Corvette im GT Masters (und andere glaub ich auch) schon das ganze letzte Jahr mit Raceroom-Werbung gefahren ist.
Da musste doch mal was in R3E kommen. 

Nur fürchte ich, dass wir auch in Zukunft auf Lambo und vor allem Porsche verzichten müssen. 

Der neue Audi quattro fährt sich für mich noch etwas ungewohnt, aber das krieg ich schon noch...


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2014)

Work in Progress, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxezwOa3nBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Mai 2014)

*Closed BETA testers, join us for a last test before the Multiplayer Alpha release kicks off!*

http://insider.simbin.com/simbin-dev-blog-9/

Last Tests Before Multiplayer Alpha Release

Multiplayer Alpha is around the corner. Apart from patching some things for the ADAC GT Masters competition, our full focus is Multiplayer so in this blog, I’ll take the opportunity to call for help before we go live with MP Alpha. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkzgaIsiaF8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2014)

The MP ALPHA is now ready to download for the old *Closed Beta Testers* who have the R3E WIP Application in their Steam Library.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 As I mentioned yesterday, this is for the Closed Beta Testers who  helped us test things over one and a half years ago before we launched  R3E.
 There may be stability issues, things might go down and there may be  numerous bugs which is why this is not exactly for everyone but for you  that really want to join back and help us prepare MP Alpha for public.  After these tests, MP Alpha will be made available in public for DTM  Experience Season Pass Holders, then all DTM Experience owners and  finally everyone who plays R3E.
 Some Notes and list of Known Issues:
*Notes: *

 - We will continuously monitor the activity, server load and traffic  and we will patch the game with fixes accordingly. So things might go on  maintenance every now and then without any announcement.
 - Servers will have variety of parameters enabled or disabled for  testing purposes. Some may or may not have mechanical damage, some may  or may not have cut track rules for instance.
 - In the WIP, we have removed pretty much everything except MP Alpha  to encourage everyone to test MP only. Don’t be alarmed when you see  everything else missing.
 - DTM Experience is unlocked for free in WIP.
 - While this is for testing, please remember and try to have clean  race sessions. There is no need for griefing. We have wrecker prevention  ON but it can’t stop every occasion.
 - Server will appear red if it’s in race session or if it’s transitioning between sessions.
 - You can only join a server during practice and qualifying.

* Known Issues: ( You don’t need to let us know about these).*

 - Race Results might be inaccurate as server currently does not take overlaps into account.
 - There is a chat button in garage menu which is not functional.  In-game chat works though. Check options for the chat keybind (default  is “c”).
 - Laptimes might be slightly inaccurate and might affect the end  result if the difference between 2 opponents are within few  milliseconds.
 - Collision is still in the works and continuous collision might result in unexpected behaviour.
 - Game might crash while watching a MP replay. Well it might crash  during gameplay as well but those you should definitely let us know  about 
 - You might see the same player name multiple times on your position bar and timing screen at times.
 - Joining and loading in while the server is transitioning from  practice to qualify, or from qualify to race, might kick you out without  a message and you might get stuck on car selection screen. If this  happens just back out and re-enter DTM Experience.
 - Players secure a slot on a server as soon as they click “GO RACE”   and select a car. However in the server browser, currently the server  player count shows players that are physically inside the track. Player  count doesn’t update until a player finished loading and present on the  track. So server might be full even if shows slot available.
 - Lag spikes may occur when a new player joins.
 - Spikes may occur when side overlays pop in during gamepplay.
 - Position bar may glitch when someone leaves the race.
 - Novice mode currently does not run with automatic gear.
 - Players with unstable connection or latency might warp around a bit.


 We hope to see some of the old Closed Beta Testers join us for this  phase and help us finish up Alpha for the masses. Thank you in advance  for your help.


----------



## acti0n (16. Mai 2014)

Der Login will irgendwie nicht klappen obwohl ich früher in der closed beta war und noch die WIP-App habe. Auch egal Assetto gefällt mir (bis auf den Sound) besser...


----------



## ak1504 (16. Mai 2014)

"Please note that WIP runs on a different infrastructure. In case you  can't remember your old Closed Beta account, to participate in the MP  ALPHA you will need to re-register once you have R3E WIP installed and  running."


----------



## ak1504 (16. Mai 2014)

The wait is over. The Audi 90 quattro has been release and is now available in R3E! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4AVkngzqQ5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (16. Mai 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> The wait is over. The Audi 90 quattro has been release and is now available in R3E!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Das Teil wird gekauft. 
Edit: Die haben 9,2 Gb geaddet. 
Entweder die haben etwas am kompletten Spiel angepasst, oder sie haben das ADAC GT Masters/Multiplayer Alpha schon einmal in das Spiel integriert.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Mai 2014)

9.2gb is die Größe des Downloads der WIP Version der damaligen tester für den MP Alpha Test die Tage...


----------



## ak1504 (16. Mai 2014)

In der Zwischenzeit wurde die WIP abgespeckt auf rund 5GB das die User nich soviel downloaden müssen...


----------



## ak1504 (17. Mai 2014)

*        DTM Experience Multiplayer Alpha [HD++] ★ BMW M3 DTM @ Brands Hatch Indy      *







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CaZmYn6hZOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Mai 2014)

Wer noch keine Fahrkarte für die DTM MP Alpha hat > PN an mich...

Man brauch kein DTM dafür gekauft zu haben...

Ich hab Steam Keys zu vergeben


----------



## ak1504 (21. Mai 2014)

DTM Experience [HD++] ★ BMW M3 DTM @ Nürburgring Sprint





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vj_Et6uuYRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2014)

R3E - Audi 90 Quattro IMSA GTO - First Contact by Lengyel





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ir1PrHhHn1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2014)

Übersicht aktueller Wettbewerbe:

Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8D0KchkC-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVA62vEsiaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2014)

Gibts mittlerweile schon die nordschleife?


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2014)

No...


----------



## ak1504 (26. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h0gbJMo95u4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i2_1YhLB-iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Mai 2014)

Eine Startampel wurde eben auch noch eingefügt das man auch von hinten was sieht


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2014)

*SimBin Dev-Blog*

SimBin Dev-Blog | Simbin Insider

It’s time for another dev blog. We will have a big patch in 2-3 weeks that also includes the Multiplayer Alpha for Season Pass Holders. Let me talk a bit more about what’s coming with this patch.

*
Multiplayer ALPHA*

For testing purposes we opened our Test environment to a lot of players. First I would like to thank everyone who joined and helped us test MP Alpha. Based on our test results, observations and your feedback, we are adding a few more things to MP Alpha before going live. Some of these will be included with the launch while some will be patched in later. But here’s a small list of things we’re adding.

    We’re adding start lights in HUD as players could not see the actual lights on the tracks from distance.
    The MP Browser is now sorting by player count in a server. A lot more filtering/sorting options will come later.
    We’re adding an information box to the MP Browser which shows the settings (flag rules, fuel usage, tyre wear, mechanical damage etc.) and if you have any friends playing on that particular server.
    We’re implementing new cut track rules that will have 3 different levels.
    We’re going to add an information screen (e.g hold TAB to see who is on the server, their ping times etc.)
    Various improvements to our Wrecker Prevention system.
    We are making some small HUD changes to better inform the player about which session they are in.
    And a lot of fixes.

On that note, the MP Alpha testing phase on WIP application will end sometime next week, as we need to set things back to normal for our closed betatesters to focus on other work in progress features. Again, a big thank you for all who participated. Your feedback and bug reports really helped us get MP Alpha to where it needs to be.

*What’s in the Big Patch?*

The MP Alpha patch includes a lot of improvements and fixes, along with some very nifty functionalities behind the scenes. I’ll just list some of them here. The full patchnotes will of course be released with the patch.

*Improved road shaders*

    We’ve made a lot of improvements to our water and road shaders.
    We’re adding the ability to adjust the amount of head movement in cockpit. We know a lot of you asked for this as it was disorienting for some.
    We’ve made various improvements and fixes to steering. Fixed jittery/jerky steering when taking corners.
    We’re adding the ability to scroll the car/class/livery selection wheels in the main menu. We ran out of space so we had to add a scroll  This of course will be replaced with WEB based menus in the future.
    We refactored the code further and improved the performance issues that occurred when certain overlays appeared.
    We refactored the AI code to improve their performance and to avoid having to have “workarounds” to get them to behave properly on certain occasions.
    Various fixes to the sound engine.
    Various art fixes to cars and tracks.
    Various improvements bug fixes in the code.

Of course there will be some new content included as well. The full patchnotes will be pretty big but hopefully the summary above is sufficient for now.

*What’s Next*

With MP Alpha patch getting wrapped up, some of the team started focusing on the next big planned improvements.

We are still working on the temporary R3E UI that will include MP Alpha to all R3E players. Apart from MP, it will also include Single Races.

We are preparing the code base and the structure for the big switch to WEB technology based menu and interface system. This will also replace the temp UI mentioned above.

We started looking deeply into the code for force feedback and road feeling improvements. There are some major changes which will need extensive tests but we hope to be able to share them with you before the summer ends. Along with the ffb changes, we will also update the default controller profiles.

The holidays are coming soon and the studio will take a few weeks off in July. The break will slow things down a bit but we hope to share these changes with you as soon as possible.


----------



## ak1504 (30. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2014)

*RaceRoom Racing Experience [HD++] ★ Audi 90 quattro GTO @ Indianapolis GP*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SidO3fR35cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juni 2014)

Per Gamepad oder Keyboard gefahren? Die Lenkung sieht jedenfalls sehr _digital_ aus. 

Die Karre ist echt der Hammer! Wäre schön, wenn die auch in AC kommt (wohl eher nur als Mod).


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juni 2014)

No, die Lenkanimation ist nur noch nicht fertiggestellt.


----------



## Macs344 (12. Juni 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> RaceRoom Racing Experience [HD++] ★ Audi 90 quattro GTO @ Indianapolis GP  YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SidO3fR35cc



Wie ist das denn dass die kamera nicht so wackelt wie normal ? Kann man das original irgendwie abstellen ? Von dem geruckel wird mir nach ner Weile immer ganz schlecht..


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2014)

Wo wackelt die denn im Audi ? 

Option dafür wird wohl im nächsten Update kommen...


----------



## Chemenu (12. Juni 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> No, die Lenkanimation ist nur noch nicht fertiggestellt.


 Ist dieses Problem neu? Das funktionierte doch bisher problemlos?
Ich bin mir sicher das wäre mir aufgefallen wenn die Lenkradanimationen so abgehakt wären. 
Hab mit dem Audi auch einige km abgespult während der Challenge auf dem Hungaroring.

Der Audi ist übrigens echt geil zu fahren. Am Scheitelpunkt voll aufs Gas und über alle 4 Räder an den Kurvenausgang tragen bzw. driften lassen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2014)

Das is nich neu und auch nur im Replay vorhanden. Als es am 30.1.2013 in die Open Beta ging hats sich das Lenkrad im Replay vielleicht nur 25 Grad in beide Richtungen gedreht und das Motec ging auch nicht.


----------



## ShrinkField (12. Juni 2014)

10Bar Ladedruck? echt der Hammer  naja wurde mit pad oder keyboard gefahren, mit Wheel sollte es ja dann dynamischer daher kommen, nice.

dann sorry ak..kann ja keiner wissen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2014)

Es wurde mit Wheel gefahren... Kann oder will hier niemand verstehen das das an der Animation liegt ?

Einfach mal selbst ne Replay mit der Kiste ansehen...


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2014)

*NEXT WEEK..!*

http://insider.simbin.com/simbin-dev-blog-11/

*The Big Patch Changelog*

*Game:*



Added Multiplayer Alpha for DTM Experience 2014 Season Pass Holders.  MP Alpha will be available to all DTM Experience 2013 owners with next  patch in few weeks, and to all R3E users at a later date.
Added new content for upcoming competitions.
Added new content that will be available soon.
Added keybinding options to increase/decrease head movement in cockpit.
Fixed a memory leak in car setup screen.
Various updates and fixes to localization.
Fixed some issues that was occurring with the lap counter in Instant replay.
Fixed an issue with the resource clean up when exiting to menus.
Fixed an issue where the options menu would become broken in DTM, after playing a championship.
Fixed an issue where the replay metadata could get the wrong game mode tag. (Menu instead of Race etc.)
Fixed an issue where the raceline was under tarmac in RaceRoom Hillclimb reverse layout in Apex Hunt.
Fixed the lap distance for RaceRoom Hillclimb.
Fixed wrong layout/livery in R3E Menus after leaving DTM Experience.
Fixed an issue where player could drive while in garage menu in HillClimb track test.
Fixed a threading issue in screenshot sharing.
Fixed an issue where competitions that had required content wasn’t  communicating properly with online protocol to get users content list.
Fixed a crash that could occur when clicking “yes” in “found device without profile” dialogue window.
Fixed an issue where the steering would look choppy in replays on high rotation usage.
Fixed a memory leak on startup of Leaderboard challenges. (Stats)
Fixed steering linearity/ratio issues.
Updated all the controller profiles for steering fix to take affect. (Analog sectors are now 0.0 by default on steering wheels).
Fixed an issue where Championship replays were saved as Track Test.
Fixed an issue with DTM Experience Q4 parameters.
Fixed sector times appearing when disabling all HUD via options.
Improved replay fidelity by improving wheel deflection calculation.
Fixed an issue where HUD overlays could show during post race results.
Fixed exhaust flames appearing while the car is stationary.
Fixed so the reverse lights go off with ignition and when engine is starting.
Fixed an issue where the AI names would appear for a frame at the  lowest position on the position bar, whenever they completed a lap.
Fixed a bug in media hub with screenshots and vault files.
Added start lights to HUD.
Fixed a crash that was occurring when completing a hillclimb session.
Optimized HUD overlays for better performance.
Various memory optimizations.
Optimized Object physics (non-car objects).
Fixed a crash that could occur when repeatedly racing in a HillClimb Leaderboard Challenge.
Fixed a crash that was occurring when ending a race session through the pause menu in DTM Experience.
Fixed an issue in DTM Experience where the player could get wrong starting position after qualification.
Updated Shared Memory with more data. Documentation coming soon.
 *Rendering:*



Adjusted the mipmap filters to reduce artifacts in mipmaps. (distorted textures with thin lines such as text, numbers etc.)
Fixed an issue with the sun bloom blowing up at the edges of the screen.
Fixed slow-mo motion blur for num-pad controls.
Fixed an issue with shadow rendering.
Added 4K resolution support.
Fixed color issues on car windows.
Fixed an issue with the preset shader quality on medium settings.
Fixed LOD issues with rim types and trunk on cars.
Improved particle culling of systems.
 *Art:*



Fixed Hud rev not matching with the gear indicator on various cars.
Fixed a texture intensity issue on BMW M1 Procar.
Updated all DTM tracks for corner marker update.
Various minor art fixes to all DTM tracks.
Updated liveries on various cars.
Various art fixes to BMW Alpina B6
 *Audio:*



Fixed an issue where engine sound was louder from front on some cars.
 *AI & Physics & FFB*



Tweaked gravel surface to be more sticky to encourage players not to drive off the track.
Tweaked grass surface to be more bouncy with lesser grip to encourage players not to drive off the track.
Tweaked secondary road surface to have less grip to encourage players not to drive off the track.
Refactored AI code.
Fixed an issue where loss of force feedback could occur when starting a new session.
 *Portal & Online Protocol*



Added various improvements to the Leaderboard system in backend.
Added ability to display Leaderboard entries for ANY difficulty level.
Added “ALL” filter to Car/Class Selection in the global leaderboards.
Made minor changes to the transaction history.
Added Multiplayer Browser.
Added sorting by player numbers by default.
Added show friends on the server, in the MP browser.
Added additional information about the server, in the MP browser.
 This patch will be a bit hefty as it includes a lot of updated and  new content. With this patch we are also finalizing  the corner marker  updates as we are updating all the DTM tracks.
 If everything works out well with the initial MP Alpha, we will then  patch the game again to enable it to all DTM Experience players. That  patch will also include some new content for upcoming competitions and  some more.
*What’s in the Works*

 We have done and continue to do vast improvements and additions to  the overall force feedback. There are some fundamental changes which  require some extensive tests but soon we will be able to share them with  you.
 The temporary R3E menu is shaping up nicely and we are working on the R3E Single Race components now.
 Art is busy as usual with a lot of new content. Here are some WIP shots of some cars we have in the works. Enjoy Le Mans 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juni 2014)

Servers down, Big Patch incl. MP (Seasonpass holders) on its way...


4K Support..!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0nYXTXhVhzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Juni 2014)

Gibt es mittlerweile Triple Screen Support?


----------



## rolli (18. Juni 2014)

Nicht mehr als zuvor, soweit ich weiß.
Das Bild wird halt auf drei Monitoren angezeigt, ohne spezielle Anpassungsmöglichkeiten.

4K interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, ich hab dreimal FullHD hier nebeneinander stehen.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Juni 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Nicht mehr als zuvor, soweit ich weiß.
> Das Bild wird halt auf drei Monitoren angezeigt, ohne spezielle Anpassungsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> 4K interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, ich hab dreimal FullHD hier nebeneinander stehen.



Danke für die Info. Erspart mir den download des Spiels.


----------



## TSchaK (20. Juni 2014)

Ich whabeollte das Spiel gerade mal wieder ausprobiert, allerdings stimmt der Leinkeinschlag überhaupt nicht.

Lenke ich mit dem G27 voll ein wird das Lenkrad im Fahrzeug nur 90° gedreht.
Hab schon alles mögliche durchprobiert, auch das original Profil geladen.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2014)

Hände eingeblendet ?


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. Juni 2014)

Habe heute 800 Gummipunkte geschenkt bekommen, der Wert angeblich umgerechnet 8€ ^.^.  Hab mir direkt ein Auto gekauft und eine Strecke.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Habe ich auch bekommen, nur komischerweise kann ich das Spiel nicht über Steam starten.
(Der versucht was zu installieren und dann kommt direkt ein Fehler das irgendwelche Daten fehlen)


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2014)

Mal reparieren lassen in Steam.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

Schon gemacht... Leider ohne Ergebniss
Ich bin den ganzen Hilfekatalog für das Spiel durchgegangen (Den vom Steam Support).


----------



## Robonator (20. Juni 2014)

Hab gestern 1100 Punkte geschenkt bekommen   
Audi R8 + BMW + ne Strecke gekauft, kurz mit Tastatur angezockt und für unspielbar erklärt  
Mindestens nen Controller muss ich mir mal anschaffen. Der PS3 will ja nich mehr.


----------



## TSchaK (20. Juni 2014)

Ja
Aber nichts gefunden wo das ausgeht falls du das meinst ...

Ich hab nur 300 bekommen


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2014)

Optionen > Fahrzeugeinstellungen

@BlackSheep: schreib mal nen Ticket  New Ticket


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juni 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Optionen > Fahrzeugeinstellungen
> 
> @BlackSheep: schreib mal nen Ticket  New Ticket


 
Soll ich noch mal eines direkt da hin schicken? 
Ich habe schon eines bei Steam aufgemacht.

Ich spielte Race Room bisher immer mit nem alten Logitech Lenkrad,
das geht bei solchen Games um einiges besser, als Tastatur oder Controller.

In Bottrop gab es mal einen Laden, wo mehrere Rennsimulatoren aufgestellt waren,
auf denen lief eine Race Room Version. Leider hat der Laden Pleite gemacht.
Die Simulatoren waren der Hammer und die Events, welche die so veranstaltet haben auch.
(Komplette F1 Season in mehreren Teilen mit Preisgeldern und und und)


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, dass so ziemlich jeder Punkte bekommen hat.
Bei mir waren es 300 und dann habe ich noch die 800 von einem Kumpel bekommen. 
Dadurch habe ich mir gleich mal den reduzierten Königsegg gekauft und werde auf den R18 E-Tron Quattro sowie den Nissan Hybriden warten. 
Den Rest hebe ich dann vermutlich bis zum nächsten Sale auf (außer es kommen nochmal solche Kisten wie der R18 oder der Audi GTO).


----------



## Ritz186 (20. Juni 2014)

Nicht jeder hat bekommen...ich spiele regelmäßig und investiere geld und ich habe nichts bekommen....

die denken sich bestimmt der blöde gibt so oder so geld aus


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCSQNY60f_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6JVk6__Crg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nk1FUb651kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSnqCDVlBi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2014)

Der MP is jetzt für alle DTME Besitzer verfügbar.

DTM Experience 2013 Online Multiplayer Launched | Simbin Insider


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juli 2014)

*R3E has been updated*

1. Juli                    

*Game* 
• Added content that will be used in upcoming competitions. Check insider.simbin.com for more information soon. 
• Added new content that will be available in store soon. 
• Multiplayer: Fixed cars spawning in the same grid/pit spot 
• Multiplayer: Fix: dedicated server not always notifying clients when join request was refused. 
• Multiplayer: Fixed "p2p" flickering in some cases. 
• Multiplayer: Fixed a memory leak in network code. 
• Multiplayer: Fixed resetting fastest sector time holders when  players  leave (fastest lap time bug) and a bunch of similar bugs in  timing  screens/HUD overlays. 
• Multiplayer: Players count does not update until player has actually joined the track. 
• Single Player:  Player avatar does not appear in starting grid and podium screens. 

*Portal * 

• Advanced stats tab in DTM Experience now displays DTM content only as originally intended.  
• Changed filtering so that when selecting 'all cars" of a class in a   leaderboard, it shows the best entry of the user, if he/she have   different entries with different cars. 
• Rebuilt the leaderboard index for performance. 
• Added qualify and race length in the MP server browser info box. 

*Known issues* 

• Lap by Lap split time overlay always show both as position 12.


----------



## Filben (4. Juli 2014)

Sind Diskussionen zu DTM Experience hier eingeordnet?

Habe mich beim Steam sale zum Kauf hinreißen lassen, obwohl für eine WIRKLICH DTM "Erfahrung" einiges fehlt. Und ich muss sagen, dass Spiel ist eindeutig zu leicht. Bin auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Get Real" eben auf dem Norisring gefahren und im Q mindestens 1,5sec schneller als der Zweitplatzierte gefahren. Im Rennen habe ich pro Runde 2sec rausgefahren. Und das auf einer so kurzen Strecke, und das obwohl ich die Strecke zum ersten Mal gefahren bin und da mit Sicherheit noch ca. 1 bis 2 Sekunden mehr drin sind.

Habe ich nur was übersehen, gibt es noch einen anderen Schwierigkeitsgrad für die KI? Wenn ich einsam meine Runden drehen will, brauche ich kein DTM-Spiel :/


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe zu Release der Experience damals auch ein wenig den SP gespielt und mir war die KI auch viel zu schwach.
Die soll sich angeblich der eigenen Stärke anpassen, aber falls das wirklich so ist, dauert das ein paar Rennen.
Jedenfalls habe ich danach den SP nicht mehr angerührt.
Ich kaufe Rennsimulationen sowieso nur wegen dem Multiplayermodus, aber selbst da ist mir das Niveau meistens zu niedrig.
Mir fehlt vor allem noch eine echte Boxengassenstrategie und ein wechselndes Wetter...ob das jedoch noch nachgereicht wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Außerdem verbringe ich eher Zeit in AC und in den Wettbewerben von R3E...
Da siehst du dann auch, welche Zeiten wirklich gefahren werden können, normalerweise sind die Wettbewerbszeiten locker 1 Sekunde schneller als die der normalen Leaderboards.

Edit: R3E Sale.
50% auf Alles.
Da ich über 1.600 vRP hatte, habe ich mir endlich mal den Pagani, den BMW 302 Turbo (eine richtig giftige Bestie ), Zolder und Mid Ohio gegönnt.
Vermutlich folgen im Sale noch der MP4-12C GT3, der Ford GT, der SLR722 und die beiden RUFs...
Oder ich warte auf die beiden kommenden Fahrzeuge. Den R18 E-Tron Quattro und den Nissan.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Save 50% on all RaceRoom Racing Experience (R3E) content during our Summer Sale. Offer begins on July 4, 2014 at 1500 CEST and ends July 22, 2014 at 1000 CEST.


----------



## rolli (5. Juli 2014)

Ja, die DTM-KI soll adaptiv sein.
Hab es noch nicht ausführlich getestet.

BTW, wir haben einen Thread zu DTM Experience:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...le/299249-simbin-bringt-dtm-experience-7.html


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juli 2014)

Das macht nix rolli. Von mir aus kann alles zu R3E und seinen Erweiterungen hier rein.

Es sei denn jemand mit der "Macht" könnte diesen auch anpinnen oder zu einer Unterkategorie von R3E machen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Juli 2014)

Gab es nicht schoneinmal einen Sale mit mehr als 49% Rabatt? Weil dann hebe ich evtl. meine restlichen 679 vRP auf...

Ich brauche euren Rat, was sich zum kaufen noch lohnen könnte.
Das habe ich bislang gekauft: André Schuebel - User profile - RaceRoom Racing Experience

Meine Favoriten wären jetzt noch der MP4 12C GT3 und der SLR722...
Gibt es noch weitere Fahrzeuge die ihr unbedingt empfehlen würdet?
Die Silhouette Series Fahrzeuge sind beispielsweise noch sehr günstig, aber ich frage mich, ob man bei den anderen Kisten wirklich einen Unterschied zum kostenlosen Canhard spürt...
Die Touring Classics Fahrzeuge könnte ich im Laufe des kostenlosen Wettbewerbes ja noch testen. 
Rentiert sich als Abwechslung ein Radical oder Prototype Series Fahrzeug? Bislang bin ich eigentlich überwiegend DTM, GT oder starke Retros (BMW M1 Procar, Audi 90 GTO) gefahren...

Falls bei mir kein Pflichtkauf fehlen sollte, würde ich das Geld auch evtl. in den Audi R18 E-Tron investieren.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Juli 2014)

Der gratis Canhard is der giftigste würd ich sagen. Der Bruder von ihm erspart dir das Turboloch da V8 Sauger. Und dann noch die 2 anderen die sich auch unterscheiden finde ich.


----------



## Ritz186 (5. Juli 2014)

also ich habe alle prototypen und muss sagen der Mistral M530 ist der HAMMER...die radical sind auch super autos da muss man selber wissen turbo oder hochdrehzahl sauger,ich finde persönlich den v8 besser als den boxerturbo...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Statements, 

dann werde ich mein Guthaben komplett investieren.
Ich habe mir ja schon den Audi 90 GTO direkt zu Release geholt und nicht allzu oft mit diesem gespielt (obwohl das Teil richtig Fun macht  ), dann kann ich auf den R 18 E-Tron Quattro bis zum nächsten Sale warten. 

Mich reizen die Turbovarianten durchaus. Man muss mit diesen Kisten (und vor allem den Retros) immer wieder im Kurvenausgang gegensteuern, sodass das Drehmoment die Kiste nicht zum brutalen Übersteuern bringt. 
Und normalerweise haben die aufgeladenen Fahrzeuge ja lediglich ein Turboloch wenn man am Kurvenausgang eine zu niedrige Drehzahl hat...


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2014)

GTR Evo gratis:

We're giving away a million Steam keys for GTR Evolution, with Bundle Stars | PC Gamer


----------



## rolli (23. Juli 2014)

Interessant, aber scheint nicht "umsonst" zu sein. Ein Fratzenbuch-Account wird benötigt. 
Naja, GTR Evo kostet eh nur noch ein paar Euro mittlerweile.


----------



## Ritz186 (24. Juli 2014)

ach mist und ich habe kein facebook...aber danke AK für die info


----------



## T'PAU (24. Juli 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> Naja, GTR Evo kostet eh nur noch ein paar Euro mittlerweile.


Wobei das ein ziemliches "Baukasten"-System ist. GTR Evo ist ja ein Addon zum Hauptspiel _Race 07_. Dann gibt's noch etliche andere R07 Addons, z.B. Race On, WTCC 2010, STCC The Game 1+2, Retro Expansion Pack, GT Power Pack
Ohne die kann man teilweise nicht online zocken (Weißbierbude usw.). 

Bei GTR Evolution ist man momentan für ca. 9€ dabei bei Steam.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Bei dem gratis Key is Race 07 inklu. da es als Vollversion und nich Addon verschenkt wird was das Hauptspiel benötigt.


----------



## Ritz186 (24. Juli 2014)

da es ja noch ein paar addons mit gt fahrzeuge gibt und ich nicht alles doppelt haben will...

welches addon ist noch zusätzlich zu evo zu empfehlen???

gibt es schöne mods für das spiel bzw einzelne fahrzeuge die gut sind????


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juli 2014)

Weissbierbude...


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juli 2014)

*In Game Options Explained*

In Game Options Explained | RaceDepartment - Sim Racing, Formula One, Motorsport, Community


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juli 2014)

simbin am Ende??? 

https://www.facebook.com/annesofie.w.madsen/posts/10152222786412314

 weiß einer genaueres? Hoffe ja auf nen dummen Scherz!


----------



## IJOJOI (28. Juli 2014)

WAS?!
Ich hoffe nicht, dass das stimmt. Wäre ein herber Verlust für das ganze Genre... 
Komische Geschichte...

*STATEMENT VON SIMBIN*


> Ill keep it short and sweet for now.
> 
> New Studio, new (tbd) name, new location, (almost) the same team. And most importantly we will continue the development of the project(s).
> 
> More (good) news will follow soon (tm)



YES! Schonmal gute Nachrichten...


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2014)

Immer locker bleiben


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. Juli 2014)

Mein erstes Video. 
Bitte gebt mir ein Feedback (ob YT oder Forum ist mir egal).
Leider ist das Video nicht ganz so flüssig wie ich es erhofft hätte.
Allerdings habe ich es mit Sony Movie Studio Platinum 13 nicht besser hinbekommen. 
Ich vermute, dass meine Aufnahme ingame vom Afterburner zu rucklig war...
Was meint ihr?

Edit: Ich war so blöd und habe YT mein Video "stabilisieren" lassen.
Nun sind die Ruckler vor allem in langsamen Kurven und in der Streckenkamera noch schlechter.
Ich habe das Video nun wieder in den Originalzustand setzen lassen. Im Laufe des Vormittags sollte dann alles wieder einigermaßen passen. 

Edit 2: Das Video ist wieder im ursprünglichen Zustand.
Außerdem habe ich mein Performanceproblem definitiv gefunden.
Bislang habe ich auf eine langsame USB 3.0 externe HDD aufgenommen, die lediglich ca. 40-50 mB/s schreiben kann.
Allerdings habe ich bei FHD und 30 Fps bereits ca. 85 mB/s an Datenmenge.

Vermutlich werde ich mir gleich eine SSD holen und dann mit meiner bisherigen Caviar Black aufnehmen. 
Vorerst habe ich das Video gelöscht...
Wenn dann mach ich etwas möglichst perfekt, oder gar nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2014)

Oha extern geht nich nee.

Die Youtube "Verbesserungen" sind echt dolle Angebote sag ich dir 

Wahnsinns Runde hast da hingelegt. Und jetzt her mit den Tips die Position verpflichtet 

Und jetzt sag nich du fährst mit Tastatur ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Oha extern geht nich nee.



.. ich habe nochmal geschaut, beim Aufnehmen wird ja gelesen...da würde meine externe HDD ca. 80 mb/s maximal schaffen.
Trotz dessen werde ich im Laufe der Ferien hoffentlich eine Curcial MX100 256 gb bestellen können. 
Dann sollte alles funktionieren. 



ak1504 schrieb:


> Die Youtube "Verbesserungen" sind echt dolle Angebote sag ich dir



Das habe ich dann auch gemerkt, zum Glück kann man diese nachträglich deaktivieren lassen. 



ak1504 schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Runde hast da hingelegt. Und jetzt her mit den Tips die Position verpflichtet
> 
> Und jetzt sag nich du fährst mit Tastatur ^^



Naja... Leaderboard Challenge ist nicht sooo schwer. Aber trotz dessen freut es mich, wenn ich einen Fahrer aus einem Pro Clan schlagen kann. 
Ich fahre im Moment mit einem Driving Force GT.
Da ich noch Schüler bin und nächstes Jahr mein Abi schreibe (danach werde ich studieren) bin ich eben nicht allzu flüssig.
Mein Monitor kann nur 60 Hz, mein Stuhl ist auch alles andere als ideal... 

Das beste was ich bislang geschafft habe, waren 4 Tickets für die Tuning World Bodensee ( 2x Top 10 Platzierung in DTM Wettbewerben) und Top 10 Platzierungen im ersten DTM Wettbewerb.
Dadurch habe ich 2 DTM Tickets für die Aktuelle Saison, sowie die DTM Experience (+Season Pass) ergattert.

Ich habe eben Schwierigkeiten mich mit den Pro Gamern messen zu können, da ich fast immer mit Standardsetup (bis auf Flügel und Übersetzung) fahre.
In der Regel fehlen mir ca. 1-1,5 Sekunden auf die Bestzeit.
Außerdem habe ich mich bei manchen Wettbewerben auch die Zähne ausgebissen und konnte trotz dessen nur unter die Top 100 fahren...

Die Tips:
Es reicht nicht die Ideallinie zu treffen, man muss das Auto regelrecht am Limit um die Kurve jagen. Außerdem sollte man so spät wie möglich anbremsen, ohne in der Kurve die Ideallinie zu verfehlen, oder Schwung zu verlieren.
Trotz dessen sollte man versuchen eben die Traktion zu bewahren.
Manche Pro Gamer fahren auch mit extrem wenig Flügel (habe ich auch schon gemacht), dann muss man hingegen häufig dass Auto beim Übersteuern abfangen.

Meine Runde war fast perfekt, lediglich in Turn 3 habe ich minimal den Scheitel verfehlt, dadurch habe ich ca. 1 Zehntelsekunde verloren.
Ansonsten habe ich den Canhard wirklich ans Limit getrieben. Außerdem passt der sehr gut zu meinem Fahrstil.

Zum Canhard:
Mir hat es geholfen den Canhard am Kurveneingang zu nahe an den Scheitelpunkt anzusetzen und dann vor dem Scheitelpunkt heraus zu beschleunigen.
Dadurch, dass dieser enorm viel Downforce hat, verlor dieser nicht die Traktion und wurde sauber am Scheitelpunkt entlang nach außen getrieben 

Letzten Endes entscheidet immer das Können des Fahrers und die Übung, teilweise auch Talent, das Equipment ist nicht so wichtig. Eher noch die Setup-Kenntnisse.
Das Equipment hilft eher konstantere Rundenzeiten zu fahren...
Wobei man nicht alles braucht. Ich habe z.B. bislang nicht sooo viel Übung.
Ich habe in 3 Jahren erst 330 Stunden Rennsimulationen gezockt.
Zuvor habe ich Jahrelang an der PS2 Gran Turismo 4 und DTM Race Driver 3 mit Controller gespielt.

Das wichtigste ist natürlich der Spaß und dann kommt der Rest von allein.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. August 2014)

Hi,

zurzeit bin ich vom Pech verfolgt...
In letzter Zeit hatte ich häufiger das Gefühl, dass R3E (vor allem DTM Experience) nicht mehr so flüssig lief...
Jetzt habe ich mir gestern die Frameverläufe angesehen und bemerkt, dass ich nur 45-50 Fps habe.
Das seltsame: Die GPU Auslastung liegt im Spiel bei 70-80% (teilweise 60%).
Die durchschnittliche CPU Auslastung ingame bei 50%. Dabei wurde nur ein Kern maximal belastet, die anderen maximal 79%, 75% und 67%.

Hat jemand eine Idee worin mein Problem bestehen könnte? Falls nicht, werde ich es warsch. mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen.
Komischerweise habe ich die Letzte aber erst vor 5 Monaten gemacht und mein System ist eig. sauber, auch Assetto Corsa läuft sehr gut.

Mein komplettes System:
Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,8 GHz
Thermalright Macho HR-02
2 x 4096 mB Corsair XMS3 1600 CL9
Sapphire HD 7870 GHz

An den Temperaturen der CPU und GPU kann es auch nicht liegen.
Maximale CPU Temperatur: 48,4 °C
Maximale GPU Temperatur: 60 °C

Edit: Die GPU taktet maximal mit 1000 MHz Kerntakt und bekommt laut GPU-Z die vollen 16 Lanes.
Außerdem kann ich die GPU mit GPU-Z Rendertest bis 99% auslasten.

Edit2: Ein Kern ist ja voll ausgelastet, warsch. liegt tatsächlich ein CPU Limit vor.


----------



## Andregee (4. August 2014)

Ein Kern wird maximal belastet die anderen mit 70-80 aber die Gesamtlast soll nur bei 50% liegen. Klingt irgendwie erstmal komsich. Aber das zeigt schon dein Problem. Die CPU ist zu langsam.
Auch wenn 3 Kerne nicht bei 100% Last liegen, es reicht wenn der Hauptthread des Spiels einen Kern auf 100% zwingt, dann müssen die anderen Threads warten und die CPU ist am Ende.
Warum aber nun das Game eine so hohe CPU Last bei dir erzeugt weiß ich nicht. Mein 2600k ist so um die lang nicht so weit ausgelatet. Könnte bei dir an hohen Schatten oder Reflexionseinstellungen liegne, die belasten zumindest in anderen Titeln auch gern mal die CPU.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. August 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ein Kern wird maximal belastet die anderen mit 70-80 aber die Gesamtlast soll nur bei 50% liegen. Klingt irgendwie erstmal komsich. Aber das zeigt schon dein Problem. Die CPU ist zu langsam.
> Auch wenn 3 Kerne nicht bei 100% Last liegen, es reicht wenn der Hauptthread des Spiels einen Kern auf 100% zwingt, dann müssen die anderen Threads warten und die CPU ist am Ende.
> Warum aber nun das Game eine so hohe CPU Last bei dir erzeugt weiß ich nicht. Mein 2600k ist so um die lang nicht so weit ausgelatet. Könnte bei dir an hohen Schatten oder Reflexionseinstellungen liegne, die belasten zumindest in anderen Titeln auch gern mal die CPU.


 
Reflexionen habe ich schon ausgestellt, Schadensoptionen und weitere Effekte könnte ich noch ausprobieren.
Ich habe die CPU Probleme aber überwiegend nur in der DTM Experience, in R3E selbst bekomme ich ca. 60 Fps zusammen.
Dein I7 2600K ist übrigens auch ca. 50% schneller als mein Phenom.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. August 2014)

Was ist denn mit R3E los?
Die Zeiten der aktuellen Nürburgring Competitions werden nicht gespeichert und gute Leaderboardzeiten von mir wurden gestrichen.
Darunter auch meine Alltime Best Zeiten des BMW M1 Procar und Canhard R52 auf dem Circuit Zolder. 

Funktioniert bei euch R3E wie gewohnt? Könnt ihr Zeiten in den aktuellen Wettbewerben auf dem Nürburgring sehen?

Edit: Auf der Rennstrecke werden mir die Zeiten korrekt angezeigt, in den Tabellen jedoch nicht. :/


----------



## ak1504 (6. August 2014)

Solang es ingame zu sehen ist is alle Ok.

Alles andere is bekannt und brauch nich beachtet werden atm.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

RaceRoom veranstaltet virtuellen Racing Contest auf dem Nürburgring

SimRacingExpo 2014 darf RaceRoom als weiteren Partner begrüßen

München, 07. August 2014 – Die SimRacingExpo 2014, die am 20. und 21. September am Nürburgring stattfindet und virtuellen Rennsport mit einem realen Racing-Erlebnis verbindet, gibt heute einen weiteren Aussteller bekannt: RaceRoom wird sein umfangreiches Repertoire für alle Motorsportfans auf der Messe präsentieren.

In diesem Rahmen veranstaltet RaceRoom einen virtuellen Rennwettbewerb, der – wie auch das parallel stattfindende reale Rennen der Blancpain Endurance Series – mit GT3 Fahrzeugen auf dem Nürburgring stattfinden wird. Dafür werden 24 Simulatoren im Ring°Boulevard platziert, in denen der Contest mit der RaceRoom Racing Experience Software durchgeführt wird.

„Wir freuen uns sehr, dass wir durch die RaceRoom Racing Experience den Besuchern zeigen können, wie nahe der virtuelle Rennsport inzwischen am echten Rennerlebnis ist. RaceRoom verkörpert die Mischung aus Realität und Virtualität, die auch die SimRacingExpo 2014 zu etwas Besonderem macht.“ So Marc Hennerici, Leiter Sport und Event des Veranstalters ADAC Mittelrhein e.V..

Drei verschiedene Gruppen werden für das Rennen zugelassen: Gruppe eins beinhaltet Personen, die sich vorab auf RaceRoom Racing Experience online qualifiziert haben. Im Zeitraum zwischen dem 7. August und dem 7. September 2014 werden so 36 Personen ermittelt, die zum Finale am Nürburgring eingeladen werden.

Die zweite Gruppe setzt sich aus Fahrern der Deutschen Sim Racing Communitys zusammen. Diese werden innerhalb der diversen Communities auf verschiedene Arten ermittelt. Mit dabei ist auch das eSports Team der EURONICS Deutschland eG, die gleichzeitig offizieller Partner der Qualifizierung und des Wettbewerbs sind.

Weitere Plätze werden über eine vor Ort Qualifikation direkt auf der SimRacingExpo 2014 vergeben. Insgesamt werden so 96 Personen ermittelt, die mittels Zeitrennen gegeneinander antreten. Ab dem Viertelfinale spielen die Fahrer im Multiplayermodus, ab dem Halbfinale werden die Rennen von professionellen Motorsportkommentatoren begleitet und gestreamt. Zum Finale am Abend werden echte Rennsportprofis gegen die Final-Qualifikanten antreten.

Über SimRacingExpo 2014:
Zahlreiche Aussteller zeigen auf dem Ring Boulevard am Nürburgring bei der ersten SimRacingEXPO 2014 am 20. Und 21. September ihre neuen virtuellen Racing-Trends. Auf den Ständen der Aussteller können die Virtual-Racer auf erfahrene Profi-Piloten treffen, die auch auf der echten Rennstrecke unterwegs sind. Rennfahrer und Ingenieure können sich über branchenspezifische Neuheiten informieren, während Besucher interessante Produkte entdecken und die neuesten Racing-Games testen können. Bei der Blancpain-Endurance-Series, die zeitglich bereits zum dritten Mal am Nürburgring stattfindet, geben sich jede Menge Sportwagenlegenden die Ehre. So entsteht eine einzigartige Mischung aus realer Racing-Action und virtuellem Motorsport am selben Ort.
Weitere Informationen zur SimRacingExpo 2014 finden Sie unter: NR1000 - virtual meets real racing - Nürburgring1000

Über RaceRoom Entertainment AG:
Die Firma mit Sitz in Rotkreuz, Schweiz, ist eine Unterhaltungsfirma mit Betriebsstätten für virtuelle Motorsport Hardware- und Softwareentwicklungen in Deutschland und Schweden, die in stationären, mobilen und Online-Geschäftsmodellen eingesetzt werden. Als Geschäftsbereich der KW automotive GmbH, dem Marktführer und Innovationsmotor individueller Fahrwerkslösungen für die Straße und im Rennsport und in der Zusammenarbeit mit dem "Race"-Softwareentwickler SimBin Studios werden RaceRoom Konzepte entwickelt, um die Faszination des Motorsports einer breiten Öffentlichkeit virtuell zugänglich zu machen. RaceRoom bietet daher Point of Sales- und Eventlösungen an und wendet sich mit der im Firmenverbund betriebenen Marke „RaceRoom Racing Experience“ an die ständig wachsende Online Community des virtuellen Motorsports. Außerdem werden flexibel konfigurierbare „Game Seat- Systeme“ für den Home Entertainment Markt entwickelt und vermarktet.
Mehr zu RaceRoom finden Sie unter RaceRoom Entertainment AG - No speed limit.


Hier gehts zur Competition >  Nürburgring - Grand Prix - GTR 3 - Get Real - Leaderboard - RaceRoom Racing Experience





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. August 2014)

Im Moment gehört mir ein Top30 Platz...allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich den mit der Zeit halten kann. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Fahrtips?
In den DTM Autos fühle ich mich extrem wohl, da treffe ich mit Leichtigkeit die Ideallinie, aber in den GT3 Fahrzeuge komme ich irgendwie nie wirklich klar.
Das einzige was ich einstelle sind Flügel und Übersetzung, ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass die Fahrzeuge zu sehr untersteuern...
Meine Flügeleinstellungen sind 1/5.
Eventuell liegt das aber auch an meinem Fahrstil...


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2014)

Vielleicht kann dir da Andre nochmal helfen. Ich darf an Competitions nich teilnehmen.


----------



## Andregee (8. August 2014)

Federn und Stabi hinten härter stellen, splitter vorn auf 2 lassen. wenns nicht reicht, federn und stabi vorn zusätzlich etwas weicher stellen.
Ich liege aber auch 4 Sekunden unter der Bestzeit, dieses Brutalo um den Kurz schlingern unter Umgehung jeglicher physikalischer Gesetzmäßigkeiten, die einen realen Rennfahrer plagen liegt mir absolut nicht. Diejenigen die die zeiten da vorgeben würden real so keine halbe Runde überstehen, von daher ist ein Messen mit denen nicht iwrklich sinnvoll, wenn man sich keinen surrealen Fahrstil zulegen möchte.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann dir da Andre nochmal helfen. Ich darf an Competitions nich teilnehmen.


 
Schade, bist du einer der Entwickler?




Andregee schrieb:


> Federn und Stabi hinten härter stellen, splitter vorn auf 2 lassen. wenns nicht reicht, federn und stabi vorn zusätzlich etwas weicher stellen.
> Ich liege aber auch 4 Sekunden unter der Bestzeit, dieses Brutalo um den Kurz schlingern unter Umgehung jeglicher physikalischer Gesetzmäßigkeiten, die einen realen Rennfahrer plagen liegt mir absolut nicht. Diejenigen die die zeiten da vorgeben würden real so keine halbe Runde überstehen, von daher ist ein Messen mit denen nicht iwrklich sinnvoll, wenn man sich keinen surrealen Fahrstil zulegen möchte.



Danke für deine Tips.
Mir fehlen im Moment 2,8 Sekunden, ich schreibe dir dann, ob die Tips etwas geholfen haben. 
Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist sogar, dass man sich in der Regel bis zu einer Sekunde der Bestzeit nähern kann, ohne übermäßig das Auto zu überfahren...
Trotz dessen merke ich, dass sich mein Fahrstil vor allem bei den DTM Fahrzeugen verändert hat.
Früher habe ich einfach versucht die Ideallinie zu treffen, nun prügel ich das Auto zusätzlich regelrecht am Limit um die Kurve rum...
Das würde im echten Auto sicherlich auch nicht funktionieren. 
Am liebsten würde ich einmal in ein echtes GT/DTM Fahrzeug einsteigen (oder zumindest etwas vom Downforce vergleichbares), aber für eine Rennfahrerkarriere ist es jetzt mit 17 Jahren sowieso zu spät. 

Edit: Wenn ich bislang mit den GTs ähnlich wie mit den DTMs fahren wollte, ist es mir eben auch häufig passiert, dass das komplette Auto einige Meter gerutscht ist, so etwas gibt es in der Realität eigentlich im Trockenen nicht...
Und das ist vermutlich auch der Grund, weshalb ich mit den GTs leichte Probleme habe, da diese diesen Effekt wesentlich stärker ausgeprägt haben als die DTM Wagen.
Ich versuche zwar schon mit den GTs früher einzulenken, allerdings passiert es dann des Öfteren noch, dass ich zu lange in der Kurve bin.


----------



## Andregee (8. August 2014)

Das A und O um  in den Competitions schnell zu sein, ist die Gänge vor den Kurven einfach so runterreißen unabhängig von der Drehzahl, so das man am Heck einen kontrollierbaren Schlupf bekommt, dabei leicht einlenken und das Auto dreht sich quasi ohne jegliches Untersteuern in die Kurve rein und man kommt fast ohne zeitraubendes Lenken herum, das Auto steht sehr schnell gerade richtung Kurvenausgang. Ich sage ganz ehrlich ich kanns nicht, aber ich finde es auch nicht gut das man nur auf diese Weise wirklich schnell ist. A sind die Schäden nicht aktiviert, normalerweise würde das Getriebe oder der Motor dabei zerbröseln und B ist mir der Grenzbereich mittlerweile auch wirklich viel zu gutmütig, real könnte man solche Fahrsituationen garnicht kontrollieren, das ist pures austricksen der Physik, da habe ich keine Freude dran, fährt man sauber wird man extrem bestraft, was die ZEit betrifft. In Iracing ists genau umgekehrt, da fahre ich mit gleicher Strecken/Autokombination mal eben 5 Sekunden schneller pro Runde  und das aber nur wenn ich wirklich sauber fahre so wie es sich gehört, in Raceroom muss man einfach den Verstand ausschalten um schnell zu sein.


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

Die Diskussion hatten wir erst heute wieder. Schäden werden auf jeden Fall kommen und auch das System zum verhindern der Schaltvorgänge in 1ms. 

Anbei das Setup vom Robert für den SLS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (8. August 2014)

Reifentemps sollten vielleicht auch noch miteinfließen. Die sind in den Comps ja immer bei perfekten 90Grad egal wie sehr man das Setup verwurstelt. Bei -4.0 wären die Reifen schnell unbrauchbar.
Bleibt es eigentlich bei dem Zeitplan bezüglich Multi Ak? Sollte ja Q3 kommen für R3E.


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2014)

Gute Frage. Aber is ja noch bis Ende Sept.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2014)

Es gibt 3 Dinge die mich am Setup wundern.
1. Es ist mehr Flügel als ich erwartet hätte
2. Der bereits angesprochene Radsturz
3. Die Werte beim Differential, die meine Probleme beheben könnten.

Zur Fahrweise:
Man muss aber auch zwischen langsamen Kurven und schnellen unterscheiden.
In Sektor 1 fahre ich mit den DTMs mit relativ Drehzahl durch die Kurven und versuche möglichst schnell zu beschleunigen.
In Sektor 2 hilft es vor allem das Auto zu prügeln und mit viel Drehzahl in die Kurve rein zu fahren.

Beim runterschalten bin ich relativ flexibel, wobei ich da das Auto eher schone...
Selbst bei schonender passender Fahrweise kann ich in den Leaderboardchallenges meist etwas später bremsen als die Bestzeit.
Selbstverständlich sind dort die Zeiten aber nicht auf dem selbigen Niveau wie in den Wettbewerben.

Jedenfalls will ich auf jeden Fall noch eine Tiefe 1.58,000 Zeit fahren (-1,5 Sekunden) und wo ich dann in einem Monat stehe bleibt abzuwarten.
Außerdem habe ich in den letzten 2 Wochen generell nicht viel Zeit zum spielen gehabt, das wird sich aber noch ändern. 

Edit: Das mit dem runterreißen der Gänge funktioniert bei den GTs sowieso nicht so gut, da mir die Fahrzeuge dann meist komplett umsetzen (also abdriften von Front und Heck).
Spätestens am Sonntag werde ich eine Offensive starten.
Wenn jemand weitere Testsetups hat, wäre es nett, wenn er diese posten würde.


----------



## Andregee (8. August 2014)

Das funktioniert schon sehr gut, nur scheinst du es nicht zu beherrschen. 

Wirklich, schau dir mal bei Youtube ein paar Vids dazu an, du wirst staunen wie skuriel die Könner das Auto um die Kurve bewegen können.

Hier siehst du sehr schön mit wie wenig Einsatz man die Autos um die Kurve bekommt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjvzgwxykfA

Achte auf die Ganganzeige. 4.Gang im Begrenzer udn innerhalb von 0,2 Sekunden gehts runter in den 2. das Auto dreht sich fast von allein in die Kurve. Ein sauberes einfahren  ist so nicht nötig

Wenn man dann noch das Differenzial öffnet kann man mit niedrigem Flügel auch schön quer aus den Kurven herausbeschleunigen ohne wirklich lenken zu müssen. die standartmäßigen 75% sind dafür aber weitaus zuviel.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. August 2014)

Das mit dem niedrigem Differential werde ich am Sonntag probieren. 
Und ich weiß auch, dass das bei den Pros sehr gut funktioniert.
Hier sieht man die Fahrweise auch noch sehr gut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In8YK_GFaxQ&list=UUoDGoUiimPcOXepO0cq3uFQ
Das ist einer der drei Pro Gamer aus deinem Video, mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen. 
Letzten Endes werde ich einfach weiter üben...ich habe mich schon öfters durchgebissen. Vor allem bei der ersten DTM Experience Competition. 
Ich kann sogar in etwa grob fahren wie die im Video, nur bislang bin ich dann meist eher etwas langsamer, da die Reifen dann bei mir nie genügend Grip hatten um schnell zu beschleunigen.

Mein Fahrstil wird aber vermutlich immer in etwa so bleiben wie jetzt.
Möglichst spät bremsen, maximal einlegen, möglichst früh mit maximalem Grip herausbeschleunigen....


----------



## Andregee (8. August 2014)

Jo er fährt mit 225Grad Lenkeinschlag. Ich bewundere dich für deinen Eifer, ich verspüre keinerlei Muße mich da noch groß zu steigern.


----------



## ak1504 (9. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wqa3WIas50s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

R3E WIP - Testing new Road Surface 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6EqinxiSk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2014)

Force feedback and hopefully some ideas | Page 3 | RaceDepartment - F1, Motorsport, Sim Racing

Question _"I'll be honest, I would like to see the FFB about like GTR 2"

Answer "IMHO we have exceeded what has been achieved in GTR2 

The new FFB code is giving you information about everything the car is doing.
Starting by taking into account the vertical & lateral load on tyres & steering rack, the grip for front and rear tyres, but also giving you feedback about what the engine, gearbox and brakes are doing.

Add a new Road Surface technology to the mix, that consists of a high dense mesh with physical bumps, and i guarantee you, GTR2 will look(& feel) old in comparison.
#RoadFeel"_


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2014)

Jetzt kann ich endlich mein fertiges Canhard Video veröffentlichen. 
Weitere Videos werde ich noch dieses Wochenende hochladen (Assetto Corsa und R3E). 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtnNV4516cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leider ist das Video online nicht ganz so flüssig und vor allem nicht so scharf wie das Original.
Beim nächsten Video werde ich die Datei ohne Zwischenbilder konvertieren lassen, hoffentlich ist dann die Videoqualität wieder besser. 

mfg Andy


----------



## ak1504 (28. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9_seDGqauwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. August 2014)

Nicht schlecht. 
Auf einen GT Masters Multiplayer würde ich mich aber noch mehr freuen. 
Wie bekommt man eigentlich WIP Zugang?


----------



## Ritz186 (28. August 2014)

ich würde gern mal wissen was sie eigentlich wegen porsche und dem lambo unternehmen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. August 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> ich würde gern mal wissen was sie eigentlich wegen porsche und dem lambo unternehmen


 
Ich denke, dass beide nicht kommen werden.
Der Inhalt ist ja aus den Wettbewerben schon mehr oder weniger bekannt...


----------



## Ritz186 (28. August 2014)

ja klar aber man hätte wenigstens ein ruf gt3 ins rennen schicken können oder halt andere wie der alpina b6 oder der mclaren...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. August 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> ja klar aber man hätte wenigstens ein ruf gt3 ins rennen schicken können oder halt andere wie der alpina b6 oder der mclaren...


 
Der Alpina ist ja schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr im GT Masters vertreten...den McLaren würde ich aber auch gerne darin sehen.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2014)

Next update will include:

ADAC GT Masters 2013 Pack
Multiplayer (Alpha)
New Steering Wheel Force Feedback
Updated track surfaces for better Feedback
and more


----------



## Ritz186 (29. August 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Der Alpina ist ja schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr im GT Masters vertreten...den McLaren würde ich aber auch gerne darin sehen.


 
ja weiß leider aber das auto müssten sie nicht extra programmieren und der mclaren ist auch da...eine ruf für gt2 haben sie ja auch aber warum nicht auch ein für gt3...


----------



## Andregee (29. August 2014)

Weil das extra Lizenzen erfordert


----------



## Ritz186 (30. August 2014)

das es extra lizenzen erfordert ist mir auch klar...scheinbar hat man gar nicht versucht eine lösung zu finden oder alternative...............


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2014)

Liest du das aus deiner Glaskugel ?


----------



## Ritz186 (30. August 2014)

vielleicht .....ich gehe davon nur aus weil man darüber nichts liest und einfach das thema nicht anspricht oder hast du darüber was gehört???
du gehst doch einfach davon aus das ea daran schuld ist oder???

nicht das ihr denk ich habe was gegen RRE...ich finde es toll und mit den neuen ffb denke ich das es noch richtig gut wird aber gt master 2013 pack verkaufen ist so als wenn formel 1 game einfach ein paar teams weg lässt...


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2014)

Das Porsche bei EA fest hängt is einfach ein Fakt.

Es sei denn man heißt Turn10 und hat die Kreditkarte von Microsoft bei...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. September 2014)

So nun habe ich meine beiden letzten Circuit Zolder Alltime Bests hochgeladen, bevor diese noch anstauben. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBA0OKG7ZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3UzuG4xiqWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Als nächstes werden weitere Assetto Corsa Videos kommen, vermutlich werde ich morgen mein Nordschleifenvideo hochladen.


----------



## ak1504 (2. September 2014)

The last few months we have put a lot of effort into redoing our Force Feedback. The major part of the programming work is done!

 Improving the FFB is a lot more than some calculations and some line in  the code, or having the right control set for the wheel. Additionally  our track artists have developed a new technology to improve the  presentation and feedback from our track´s road surface.

 By using  a wide range of data, including CAD and telemetry, they have created a  highly dense road surface that features small bumps and surface  imperfections that increase  the quality of the Force Feedback  immensely.

 The tracks that will be ready for this technology in our next R3E update are:

 Nürburgring
 Hockenheim
 Oschersleben
 Lausitzring
 Zandvoort
 Red Bull Ring

 more to be added soon...

 In order to get the best Force Feedback we will update our car physics. 

 New car releases will have the new physics,
 older content will be updated over coming R3E releases.
 Stay tuned!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. September 2014)

Das war und wird sicherlich ein Haufen Arbeit sein, einen großen Teil von Grund auf neu zu justieren. 
Sicherlich ist das auch ein Konter auf das FFB in Assetto Corsa (welches jedoch nicht alle besser finden).
Ich werde auf jeden Fall gespannt sein.


----------



## ak1504 (2. September 2014)

Die Altlasten vom ursprünglichen Projekt R3E werden Stück für Stück entsorgt und die Wünsche der User umgesetzt aber auf Grund von Konkurrenz sicher nicht.


----------



## rolli (2. September 2014)

@ak1504
Wo hast du denn die ganzen Infos her?
Auf dem bekannten Simbin-Insider-Blog gibt es seit Ewigkeiten kein Update mehr...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. September 2014)

rolli schrieb:


> @ak1504
> Wo hast du denn die ganzen Infos her?
> Auf dem bekannten Simbin-Insider-Blog gibt es seit Ewigkeiten kein Update mehr...



Ak1504 ist Entwickler.


----------



## rolli (2. September 2014)

Na dann ist's recht! 

Ich will die Glaubwürdigkeit auch nicht in Frage stellen.
Umso mehr freu ich mich, dass die Entwicklung weitergeht!


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ak1504 ist Entwickler.


 

Nanu aber... Ich bin nur Tester 

Die News gibts zur Zeit leider nur auf der R3E Facebook Seite und bei Twitter > Georg Ortner

Das wird wieder auf der normalen Seite weitergehen wenn die Namesnänderung usw. vollzogen ist.

Hier noch das Interview mit Jay:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=edJB6LpfGGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Nanu aber... Ich bin nur Tester
> 
> Die News gibts zur Zeit leider nur auf der R3E Facebook Seite und bei Twitter > Georg Ortner



Ok, in R3E wirst du als Entwickler angezeigt. 
Tester ist aber bestimmt auch cool. ^^

Stimmt, die News habe ich gestern auch auf Facebook gesehen. 
Das Video aber (noch) nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ok, in R3E wirst du als Entwickler angezeigt.
> Tester ist aber bestimmt auch cool. ^^


 
Ja das is es 



Das Video gabs gestern erst bei The Simpit und die News kam eben erst von R3E


----------



## Jor-El (3. September 2014)

Klasse Interview. Freut mich, dass so offen seitens "Nicht-mehr-Simbin" auf die Fragen der Community eingegangen wurde.
Freue mich darauf die Jungs am 09.09. wieder unterstützen zu können. 

Bin ja mal auf den neuen Firmennamen gespannt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. September 2014)

Einfach nur Hammer.
Heute Mittag wurde per Facebook folgendes gepostet:
*"Work in progress implementation of the Oculus DK2 and testing our new studio livestream setup at the same time!"*

Zu Deutsch:
Die Arbeiten laufen an der Implementierung der Oculus DK2 und gleichzeitig testen wir unser neues Studio Setup.

Ich freue mich so allmählich wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten.
R3E, GTR3 oder wie auch immer das neue Spiel heißen wird, wird glaube ich jetzt noch eine ganze Stufe besser. 
Dann habe ich bald die Qual der Wahl zwischen dem stark überarbeiteten R3E/GTR3 und AC.


----------



## ak1504 (5. September 2014)

Hier noch die Links zu den Aufzeichnungen des Streams gestern

RaceRoomRacingExperience - Multiplayer test race - Twitch

RaceRoomRacingExperience - Multiplayer test race - Twitch


----------



## ak1504 (6. September 2014)

Quelle: RaceRoom Racing Experience - Seite 320

_
Ich hab mal den gestrigen Twitch-Stream aufgearbeitet und hab hier mal die Highlights des Q&A (unsortiert) zusammengefasst:

Lambo, Porsche und Ferrari werden nicht im ADAC GT Masters 2013 Pack dabei sein, aber man versucht alles Mögliche, um diese Lizenzen für das 2014er Pack zu bekommen, welches irgendwann im nächsten Jahr veröffentlich werden soll. Natürlich ohne Gewähr, dass das mit den Lizenzen auch klappt.

Es wird zukünftig sogenannte "linked Discounts" (also Preisnachläße bei verknüpften Content) geben. Wenn also jemand beispielsweise den Audi R8 und BMW Z4 bereits für R3E gekauft hat und dann das ADAC-GT Masters-Pack kauft (wo ja beide Fahrzeuge ebenfalls drin sind) kriegt man einen Preisnachlass.

Nach dem Update am 9.September werden die Multiplayer-Server weiterhin von (ex)Simbin gehostet, aber später kommen auch Dedicated Server. Das momentane DedicatedServer-Tool ist z.Z. noch ein reines Kommandozeilen-Tool und hat noch keine UI.

Auf die Frage, was die Nordschleife für R3E angeht, wurde etwas geheimnisvoll gesagt "Let's see what's happens next". Also "Mal schauen, was so demnächst passiert".

Mit dem kommenden Update wird es auch neue Fahrzeuge und Strecken geben, u.a. auch Strecken, die es vorher nur im DTM-Experience-Package gab. Für Besitzer von DTM-E wird es vernünftige Preisnachlässe geben.

Fahrphysiken bestehender Fahrzeuge werden momentan von Mark Reynolds überarbeitet. Das dauert seine Zeit und kommt wohl erst später in Q4 diesen Jahres.

Das neue "RoadFeel" Feature fügt den Strecken eine neue (unsichtbare) Ebene hinzu, die Bumps und Streckenunebenheiten fühlbar macht (ähnlich wie es bei lasergescannten Strecken umgesetzt ist). Nur Simbin nutzt dafür als Referenzdaten keine Laserscans, sondern alles was anderweitig verfügbar ist (CAD-Daten, Videos, Fotos, Feedback von Rennfahrern, etc.).

WTCC-Pack ist in Arbeit und Ankündigungen kommen bald/später.

An wechselnden Tageszeiten (Morgens, Mittags, Abends) für Rennen wird momentan gearbeitet und wird wohl in nicht allzuferner Zukunft zu sehen sein. Zum Anfang wird es aber nur fest vorgebenene Tageszeiten zur Auswahl geben.

Spa-Francorchamps kommt auch, aber ist noch ganz am Anfang. Wird noch dauern.

Pitstopps sind definitiv in Arbeit und sollen in Q4 diesen Jahres kommen (Wahrscheinlich als Bestandteil einer neuen Experience).

Auf der SimRacingExpo sind sie mit 3 Simulatoren inkl. DK2-Unterstützung.

DK2-Unterstützung wird eventuell im nächsten Update dabei sein, aber alles noch in einer sehr sehr frühen Phase.

An der Shared Memory Dokumentation wurde bereits gearbeitet und die soll irgendwann veröffentlicht werden, damit die Community an z.B. Overlays und Apps für Telemetry etc. basteln kann.

Wetter und auch Fahrerwechsel sind auf der Wunschliste, aber Umsetzung ist nicht in näherer Zukunft zu erwarten.

Echte Triplescreen-Unterstützung (also das jeder Monitor separat gerendert wird und nicht nur ein gestrecktes Bild) wird auch erst später kommen.

V8 Supercars werden auch kommen. Sie haben bereits ein Fahrzeug schon seit langem fertig (Ford Falcon), aber wollen es nicht einzeln veröffentlichen. Sie sind der Meinung, dass eine V8 Supercars Serie mehr als ein Fahrzeug braucht, und deshalb haben sie den Volvo S60 V8 Supercar lizensiert, aber müssen den Wagen noch fertigstellen, was alles in allem noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird.


Bitte berichtigt mich, falls ich irgendwas falsch verstanden haben sollte. _


----------



## Ritz186 (6. September 2014)

super danke 

jetzt bin ich endlich zu frieden das sie mal die fehlenden autos von gt masters angesprochen haben...

ich freue mich super doll auf dieses update und von mir aus können die sich zeit lassen bis weihnachten für das nächste große update...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (6. September 2014)

Ich freue mich auch rießig auf das Update. 
Und fast noch mehr auf das, was noch kommen mag. 

Endlich wird auf die Wünsche der Community eingegangen (Boxenstop, Uhrzeitenwechsel, Wetterwechsel, Verknüpfung der Experience Inhalte mit denen aus dem normalen). 
Dazu noch die Dedicated Server und DK2 Unterstützung. 
Und zuletzt eben noch der neue, sehr interssante Content.


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2014)

SimBin war gestern > Sector3


----------



## Jor-El (10. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> SimBin war gestern > Sector3


 
Na dann, auf gutes Gelingen. 
Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass gestern nichts released wurde, obwohl es im Interview mit Shaun angekündigt wurde.


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2014)

Das hat damit 0,0 zu tun. Es wurde auf FB bekanntgegeben das es sich kurz verzögert.


----------



## Jor-El (10. September 2014)

Asche auf mein Haupt aber ich bin kein FB-User.
Hab halt vermutet, dass sie erst das nächste Addon für RRR mit dem neuen Firmennamen bringen wollen.
Aber wenn es 0,0 damit zu tun hat, hat es vermutlich andere Gründe.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. September 2014)

Ich mag auch kein Facebook aber Twitter finde ich ganz nett

btw:


> R3E will be placed in maintenance mode while we roll out some updates. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Jor-El (10. September 2014)

Supi. Sauge aktuell auch schon das 3Gig-Update über Steam.


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zng_VYthdE0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. September 2014)

Was wird das kosten?


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du schon vom Content besitzt den sich die GT Masters teilt mit dem von R3E  Sieht jeder ingame oder im Dashboard im Browser...



 			[Sector3] Sonat Ozturk 		 [Entwickler]		Vor 1 Stunde 	
 	 		R3E Has Been Updated	
*What’s New (Summary):* 
•	New RRE menus and overlays. 
•	Single Race in R3E. 
•	Multiplayer Alpha for R3E.
•	Pack system in store. 
•	Dynamic discount system.
•	New Force Feedback 
•	New Road bumps in listed tracks below.
•	AI difficulty can now be selected (R3E only for the moment)
•	New skyboxes.


*New Content:*
New Class in R3E - ADAC GT Masters 2013 Car Class
•	Ford GT GT3
•	Chevrolet Corvette Z06.R GT3
•	Audi R8 LMS Ultra
•	BMW Z4 GT3
•	Chevrolet Camaro GT3
•	Nissan GT-R GT3
•	Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3

New Car in GTR3 Car Class
•	Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3

New Tracks in R3E
•	Nürburgring
•	Motorsport Arena Oschersleben
•	EuroSpeedway Lausitz
•	Red Bull Ring Spielberg

New Liveries
•	18 new Free liveries for Aquila CR-1 Sports GT
•	20 new liveries for BMW M1 Procar
•	10 new liveries for Chevrolet Daytona Prototype

 
*Game:*
•	Added a new force feedback settings tab in options with modified and added ffb settings. 
•	Optimized loading performance
•	Changed car reflection option to have Low and High settings.
•	We now automatically center the window on screen in windowed mode. 
•	Changed default value for cockpit head movement from 0.5 to 0.1
•	Added option to change AI difficulty in R3E.
•	Added Single Race in R3E.
•	Added Multiplayer Alpha in R3E.
•	Optimized reflections and rendering. 


*Multiplayer:*
• 	Fixed an issue where the player count wasn’t updating until player had  actually joined the track which was resulting in wrong player numbers in  the browser. 
•	Fixed an issue when a player comes from a session  without damage and starts a new session in another game mode with  damage, damage was off. 
•	Fixed incorrect wheels RPM for remote cars. 
•	Improved precision for wheels RPM for remote cars. 
•	Fixed off-by-one error when rendering remote cars.
•	Added smoothing to velocity and rotation of remote cars for better collisions.
•	Fixed an issue where the player would get a replay without thumbnail after exiting a MP game during practice. 

*Art: *
•	Updated skyboxes. 
•	Updated Oschersleben with new road shader,  optimizations for performance and ffb.
•	Updated Zandvoort with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb.
•	Updated Lausitzring with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 
•	Updated Hockenheim with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 
•	Updated Red Bull Ring with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 
•	Updated Lausitzring with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 
•	Updated Portimao with new road shader, optimizations for performance.
•	Fixed a flashing building issue in Mid Ohio.
•	Updated RaceRoom Raceway with optimizations for ffb.



*Camera & Physics & Force Feedback:*
• 	Updated default profiles to the new FFB improvements. Note: Your old  custom profiles will be renamed and backed up when you launch the game  after the update. These profiles should not be used due to the new FFB  changes.
•	Added Thrustmaster T300RS Racing Wheel default profile.
•	Added Thrustmaster TX Racing Wheel default profile.
•	Modified grip on grass. 
•	Decreased opponent car volume for all GT3 cars.
•	Fixed Brands Hatch Turn 2 camera.

*Audio*
•	BMW 635 CSi - Adjusted external sounds.
•	Fixed naming issues with DTM pitstop samples. 
•	Improved BMW GT3 Z4 external sounds.
•	Updated GT3 car backfire sounds.


*Portal:*
•	Added pack support. Store can now have content packs.
•	Added dynamic discount functionality that gives additional discount on overlapping or owned content.


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xwAghmtu85M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (11. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
hast mal bitte davon die quelle damit man das übersetzen kann???

edit: es hat sich erledigt ich habe es gefunden


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. September 2014)

Ich habe heute die ersten Minuten im Multiplayer verbracht. 
Was soll ich sagen? Ich bin begeistert. 

Das FFB ist bei mir zwar immer noch etwas hart (obwohl ich dieses und die Lenkkraft schon stark runtergeschraubt habe), aber trotz dessen wirklich sehr gut.
Assetto Corsa ist durch die lasergescannten Strecken und beim Realismus für mich immer noch einen minimalen Schritt voraus, trotz dessen hat R3E enorme Qualitäten.
Zum einen ist dort der sehr gut funktionierende Ping, zum Anderen natürlich der Klang und außerdem spürt man in R3E noch mehr die Masse des Fahrzeugs als in allen anderen bisherigen Simulationen.
Nun spürt man wirklich, dass die GTs zwar leicht, aber keine Federgewichte sind.

Morgen wird das GT Masters Paket, der SLS und die Corvette GT3, das Daytona Paket und evtl. das Radicals Paket gekauft. 

Falls ihr lust auf jede Menge faire Zweikämpfe habt, könnt ihr mal auf der Weissbierbude vorbeischauen.
Der Chatchannel für R3E ist derzeitig (meist) noch Assetto Corsa, wobei sicherlich bald ein neuer Channel geöffnet wird.


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. September 2014)

*SimBin ist insolvent und Sector 3 Studios gegründet*

                                                            Das auf Rennspiele spezialisierte Studio SimBin  (u.a. DTM Experience, STCC The Game 2, GTR Evolution) aus Schweden ist  insolvent, erklärte Christopher Speed (COO des Unternehmens) gegenüber Develop.  Er sagte, dass das Unternehmen einer Umstrukturierung unterzogen werde  und der einfachste Weg in diesem Zusammenhang eine Insolvenz sei. Alle  18 Mitarbeiter seien betroffen. 

Direkt nach der Pleite gründete  Christopher Speed die Sector 3 Studios und versucht so viele Mitarbeiter  wie möglich von SimBin weiter zu beschäftigen. Zugleich soll weiter an  RaceRoom Racing Experience gearbeitet werden, schließlich würde Speed an  das Geschäftsmodell und das Potenzial des Free-to-play-Titels glauben.


                                  Quelle: Develop/ 4players.de


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2014)

Das war letzen Monat... Guten Morgen...


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qk2kJ5R7sGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Das war letzen Monat... Guten Morgen...


 
Manche rechnen evtl. nicht mit einem so schnellen Comeback. ^^
@ak1504: Wenn du Lust hast, fahre ich mal bei euch mit. 
Oder wir verabreden uns mal auf der Bude.


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2014)

Gerne. Die Session haben wir mit meinem Kollegen Sw0rdi aufgenomen wo dann auch ein paar mehr Rennen mit Quali zu sehen werden sein.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBJy_qXg4N9a9aMPzdDORfg

Ich muss mich erstmal nach nen besseren Headset umsehen da ich mich ja grauenhaft anhöre bei den 3 Worten die ich sage . Wer da Vorschläge um die 50 Taler hat immer her damit.


----------



## Andregee (12. September 2014)

Andy die eigene Stimme hört sich aufgenommen angehört immer furchtbar an, ich denke auch immer Gott wer spricht denn da bloß. Erwarte also keine große Besserung.


----------



## Delight (12. September 2014)

wenn Du im Voodoo Audio Thread nach nem Headset fragst wirst Du sofort geteert, gefedert, dreigeteilt und dann in die Klapse eingewiesen. Also frag, wie getan, lieber hier in den entsprechenden Gaming Threads. Ich hab nen Beyer 990pro und suche auch noch ein Ansteckmikro oder man nimmt das ggf von der Webcam. Umgebungsgeraeusche wohl inkl.

Das wäre ein relativ oft empfohlenes HS:
http://www.amazon.de/HyperX-Cloud-G...id=undefined&sr=1-1&keywords=kingston+headset

oder das Steelseries V2
http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-Si...&qid=undefined&sr=1-1&keywords=steelseries+v2

Das Hyperx ist ein "Nachbau" des Qpad 90
http://www.amazon.de/Qpad-Gaming-He...F8&qid=undefined&sr=1-1&keywords=qpad+headset

gibts auch offen
http://www.amazon.de/QH-85-Premium-...8&qid=1410511865&sr=1-2&keywords=qpad+headset

Die Qpads/Kingston eignen sich im Gegensatz zum Steelseries auch zum Musikhören.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. September 2014)

@ ak1504: Du kannst ja mal im WBB TS vorbei schauen, wenn ich auch online bin.
Mein Name auf der WBB ist Andy S.
Zunächst gebe ich meinen Vorrednern recht, die eigene Stimme hört sich immer anders an, als man diese selbst wahr nimmt.

Am besten fährt man immer mit Kopfhörern + Mikrophon.
Bereits die wirklich guten Superlux HD681 Evo (für ca. 28€) sind klanglich deutlich besser als das Siberia v2.

Das günstigste Einsteigermikrophon ist das Zalman Mic1, welches ich im Moment verwende.
Mit einer selbstgebauten Halterung ist dieses mMn ausreichend: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okOrTcf3BHo

Für YT Videos würde ich allerdings schon zu etwas besserem greifen.
Einmal gäbe es hier das Antlion Modmic aus den USA, welches bereits über eine extrem gute, patentierte Halterung verfügt: AntLion Audio — ModMic
Allerdings muss man bei diesem mit einer relativ langen Lieferzeit (ca. 2-3 Monate) rechnen, wenn das Paket beim Zoll hängen bleibt.

Ansonsten wären diese Mikrophone sehr empfehlenswert, sofern du keines direkt an den Kopfhörern haben möchtest:
http://www.amazon.de/Samson-Meteor-Studio-Podcast-Mikrofon/dp/B004MF39YS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1410518641&sr=8-7&keywords=mikrophon
the t.bone SC 440 USB

Das Samson und das T.Bone sind klanglich auch deutlich besser als alle anderen Headsetmikros (eingeschlossen dem Antlion Modmic).


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2014)

Danke Leute, schau ich mir mal an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJrRXVOe1CM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. September 2014)

Gerade im Moment findet schon wieder ein R3E Update statt...
Die Server sind deshalb mal wieder down.
Ich hoffe nur, dass später die 4 Packs noch reduziert sind.
Sonst wäre ich schon schwer enttäuscht...immerhin habe ich mir vorhin das Guthaben für das GT Masters 2013, das Daytona und Radical Paket gekauft.
So wie ich das verstanden habe, orientiert sich Sector3 nun deutlich stärker in Richtung Hardcore Simulation.
Ich hoffe nur, dass die Entwickler freie Hand bekommen und wirklich den maximalen Realismus raus holen.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. September 2014)

So wie das verstehe sind die Packs nicht reduziert. Der Rabatt bezieht sich nur auf die Ersparnis zum Einzelkauf. Es ist natürlich gut möglich das einige Packs wieder raus genommen und durch andere ersetzt werden. Bei den ADAC GT Masters Pack wird dies aber sicherlich nicht so schnell passieren.


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2014)

_"Things  look OK now. Maintenance is over but we will keep monitoring things  behind the scenes. The problem was a hardware failure on the server host  which was out of our control. Very bad timing indeed. __ Apologies for the inconvenience."_


----------



## ak1504 (13. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIwi-Uch660

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (14. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MWz8A3qkFNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2014)

7.10. kommt das WTCC 2013 Pack




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2014)

Paar Infos und Ausblick auf das WTCC 2013 Pack was neben anderen Features im nächsten Update im Oktober kommt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8XJzehyRhcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2014)

Mal wieder mit Pad getestet...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5OvHTAxzNRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. September 2014)

@ak1504: Wieso schaltest du immer so früh hoch?


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2014)

So hat jeder seinen Fahrstil...

Wie fährst du denn Lausitz ? Aus den engen Ecken im Drift im Begrenzer jodelnd raus ? 

z.b.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N5usDibD7GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. September 2014)

Ja, ich schalte bei jeder Strecke erst kurz vor dem Drehzahlbegrenzer hoch. 
Am Lausitzring braucht man halt dann eine saubere Linie, wenn man nicht abfliegen will und muss mit leichtem Übersteuern rechnen. 
Trotz dessen könntest du auf der Geraden problemlos höher drehen lassen.
Dann wärst du sicherlich auch noch ein wenig schneller.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2014)

Bestimmt aber mir gehts bei den Videos weniger um Bestzeiten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. September 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Bestimmt aber mir gehts bei den Videos weniger um Bestzeiten.


 
Das ist nun einmal Geschmackssache.
Trotz dessen gilt bei mir das Motto: Je schneller, desto besser. 
Und für mich ist es kein Problem immer kurz vor dem Drehzahlbegrenzer zu schalten.
Selbst bei einem Fahrzeug, dass ich noch nie gefahren bin, schaffe ich es nach ein paar Kurven immer perfekt zu schalten.
Und ich muss dafür nicht einmal allzu sehr konzentrieren, da das alles über das Gehör geht.


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2014)

Ach unglaublich... Ich denke das kann jeder normale Autofahrer... lol

Edit; nich falsch verstehen aber wie gesagt ich fahre aus Spaß an der Freude und mir gehts vorrangig drum den Content zu zeigen.


----------



## Ritz186 (28. September 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das ist nun einmal Geschmackssache.
> Trotz dessen gilt bei mir das Motto: Je schneller, desto besser.
> Und für mich ist es kein Problem immer kurz vor dem Drehzahlbegrenzer zu schalten.
> Selbst bei einem Fahrzeug, dass ich noch nie gefahren bin, schaffe ich es nach ein paar Kurven immer perfekt zu schalten.
> Und ich muss dafür nicht einmal allzu sehr konzentrieren, da das alles über das Gehör geht.




mir gefallen ak1504 seine videos da man schön den content von innen und außen sieht und er eine schöne saubere linie fährt ALSO bitte weiter so AK1504...

da du nach gehör so gut schalten kannst gehe ich mal davon aus das du bestimmt noch kein führerschein hast oder noch kein älteres auto gefahren hast wo kein drehzahlmesser verbaut ist...selbst meine 31 jährige schwester kann das mit ihren feuer roten mazda 323 (beispiel bild Google-Ergebnis für http://images.fotocommunity.de/bilder/oldtimer-youngtimer/youngtimer/ein-mazda-323-baujahr-1990-671ea2a0-1638-4341-9f68-63b84f3d96dc.jpg ) da der kein drehzahlmesser hat...´

eine kleine frage an ak kommt eigentlich noch videos vom egt mod aus ac????

mfg


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. September 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> mir gefallen ak1504 seine videos da man schön den content von innen und außen sieht und er eine schöne saubere linie fährt ALSO bitte weiter so AK1504...
> 
> da du nach gehör so gut schalten kannst gehe ich mal davon aus das du bestimmt noch kein führerschein hast oder noch kein älteres auto gefahren hast wo kein drehzahlmesser verbaut ist...selbst meine 31 jährige schwester kann das mit ihren feuer roten mazda 323 (beispiel bild Google-Ergebnis für http://images.fotocommunity.de/bilder/oldtimer-youngtimer/youngtimer/ein-mazda-323-baujahr-1990-671ea2a0-1638-4341-9f68-63b84f3d96dc.jpg ) da der kein drehzahlmesser hat...´


 

Immer diese Unterstellungen. Ich habe 1. meinen Autoführerschein seit Anfang des Jahres und 2. bin ich schon als Kind auf eigenem Grund viele Jahre lang Traktoren gefahren.
Mich wundert es eben, warum viele Gamer trotz dessen nicht im Drehzahllimit hochschalten (natürlich ohne den Begrenzer zu erreichen).
Und eine saubere Linie hilft nichts, wenn man viel Zeit auf der Geraden verliert (aber da spricht vermutlich der Hotlapper in mir  ).
Am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man beides verbindet.


----------



## Ritz186 (28. September 2014)

ja aber trotzdem geht es nur ak den content zu zeigen der kann bestimmt auch schnell fahren und spät schalten...naja am besten du gehst zum wald und wiesen händler holst dir ein altes auto ohne Drehzahlmesser und versuchst damit noch besser zu schalten als mit ein traktor der bestimmt bloß max 3500 umdrehungen hat ...


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2014)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> mir gefallen ak1504 seine videos da man schön den  content von innen und außen sieht und er eine schöne saubere linie  fährt ALSO bitte weiter so AK1504...
> 
> eine kleine frage an ak kommt eigentlich noch videos vom egt mod aus ac????


 

Danke, und wenn du AC meinst dann ja, in der nächsten Woche


----------



## ak1504 (28. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y57CviaU9P8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Oktober 2014)

*DTM Online Race vs. Dani Juncadella @ Hockenheim *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EsnH6F_rtPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (5. Oktober 2014)

leider habe ich das gestern abend(so halb zwölf) zu spät gelesen,dann hätte ich da auch mitgemacht...ich hatte zwar nochmal geguckt leider war er nicht mehr on...


----------



## msdd63 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mir das Spiel vor kurzem zugelegt. Wo kann ich diese vRP kaufen? Ich will mir ein Packet kaufen und habe zu wenig vRP. Ich finde aber nichts im Shop wo ich die kaufen kann.


----------



## Andregee (7. Oktober 2014)

einfach oben auf die vrp klicken und die summe aussuchen.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ok, DANKE! Muss man erst mal drauf kommen.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Oktober 2014)

Heute sollte das WTCC Pack erscheinen? Und im ADAC GT Pack fehlen Spa, der Sachsenring und der Slovakiaring. Spa ist ja in Arbeit wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Oktober 2014)

Es wurde auf heute verschoben. Server sind gerade wegen Wartungsarbeiten down.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihLqIeNZF00


----------



## msdd63 (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja, wurde gerade auf FB gepostet.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Oktober 2014)

So.
Der Download ist 1,7 Gb groß.
Die Webseite wird bereits wieder angezeigt, das Spiel selbst startet jedoch (noch) nicht.
Kosten des WTCC 2013 Packs im Moment: 1.199 vRP (-69%)
Inhalt: 5 WTCC Fahrzeuge, Skins, Monza, Suzuka und Hungaroring.
Wenn man also die Strecken schon alle hat, wird man zusätzlichen Rabatt erhalten.


----------



## msdd63 (8. Oktober 2014)

Das Update ist ja gut, aber ich habe immer noch ein dickes Problem: wenn ich bestimmte Autos fahren will starre ich Minuten lang auf den Ladebildschirm und es passiert nichts. Ich kann das Spiel dann nur per Taskmanager beenden da nichts mehr vorwärts und nichts zurück geht. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## ak1504 (8. Oktober 2014)

Es wird an nem Problem gearbeitet. Vielleicht kommt heute noch ein Hotfix.*










R3E has been updated*



What’s New (Summary) 

*New Features:* 
-    Test Drive. Test any car for free.  
-    Time of Day. Choose different time of day settings from sunrise to sunset to change the mood of your session. 
-    Wheel Range in Car Setup. The game now automatically detects and  sets the ideal wheel range for a car based on your wheel and its  settings in the driver. This can also be manually changed in car setup. 

*New Content: * 
-    WTCC Seat Leon 
-    WTCC Chevrolet Cruze 
-    WTCC Lada Granta 
-    WTCC BMW E90 320  
-    WTCC Honda Civic 


*Game* 
-    Fixed an issue where the grid positions were not based on  qualifying performance of the drivers when doing Single Race without  Qualifying.  
-    Fixed an issue where the player would get stuck with an “Already  in a competition” message when entering a competition, backing out of it  from car/livery selection menu and then trying to enter another  competition. 
-    Fixed an issue where user could not change the value in brake vibration under FFB settings. 
-    Fixed an issue where during rolling start on Zandvoort, AI would finish their first lap when crossing the start line.  
-    Added code to automatically set wheel range and steering lock if the steering wheel supports it. 
-    Added steering setup screen under Car setup. 
-    Added so the user can override default wheel range and steering lock on a per car basis. 
-    Enabled Car setup for everyone (goes directly to steering setup if in novice or amateur) 
-    Removed steering lock from Control Set (Since it's now stored per car if the user override the default value). 
-    Decreased font size on car setup steeppers if the text doesn't fit 
-    Fixed issue with timing screen scroll position 
-    Fixed issue with steering wheel spinning by itself in race monitor. 
-    Updated localisation. 
-    Fixed so that the default control sets now show up in the menus if 1 of the devices that it's using have been connected. 
  

*Multiplayer* 
-    Added livery id checks when clients join MP servers as opposed to just checking whether the user owns the content or not.  

*AI & Audio & Physics & Controllers & Camera* 
-    Increased AI type grip on all cars. 
-    Tweaked AI speed in Hungaroring.  
-    Tweaked Suzuka Get Real AI speed.  
-    Corrected front right spring strength and spring rates of Audi R8 Lms Ultra GTM. 

*Art* 
-    Updated Monza with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 
-    Updated Hungaroring with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 
-    Updated Suzuka with new road shader, optimizations for performance and ffb. 


*Portal* 
-    Removed Dashboard.  
-    Newsfeed is now under My Profile. 
-    Changed the look and feel of the portal store page and portal menus.  
-    Added News & deals section. 
-    Implemented Test Drive. 
-    Implemented Time of day support. 
-    Various optimizations in the backend.  
-    Fixed so that the big livery image is properly centered. 
-    Made the default livery clickable again for a larger image. 
-    Fixed a scaling issue on images that appeared in favourite cars. 
-    Fixed alignment issues on popups about required content to join an event.  
-    Added Resend Activation Email Functionality when user  tries to login with an account that is not yet activated.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Oktober 2014)

Da kaufe ich mir den Radical SR9 JUDD und kann ihn nicht fahren. Auch den Saleen S7R und den DMD P20 kann ich nicht fahren. Wenn ich mit den Autos fahren will sehe ich den Ladebildschirm und das wars. Minuten lang lädt das Spiel und es passiert nichts. Zurück ins Menü kamme ich auch nicht. Also muss ich das Spiel über den Taskmanager beenden. Der Fehler wurde auch nicht mit dem gestrigen Update behoben. Das ist großer Mist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Oktober 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Da kaufe ich mir den Radical SR9 JUDD und kann ihn nicht fahren. Auch den Saleen S7R und den DMD P20 kann ich nicht fahren. Wenn ich mit den Autos fahren will sehe ich den Ladebildschirm und das wars. Minuten lang lädt das Spiel und es passiert nichts. Zurück ins Menü kamme ich auch nicht. Also muss ich das Spiel über den Taskmanager beenden. Der Fehler wurde auch nicht mit dem gestrigen Update behoben. Das ist großer Mist.


 
Hast du schon einmal die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüft?


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau Steam Files checken lassen.

Ansonsten hier mal Ticket schreiben mit komplettem System und Fehlerbeschreibung: 
New Ticket


Hab auch mal alle 5 Wagen in den verschiedenen Tageszeiten gefahren, angefangen bei Sonnenaufgang.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dv54LxdXbQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LYsApzBd2ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnmDPSAvS9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrPEUHpk_Ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1qBPR0_Fv9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (10. Oktober 2014)

Die überprüfung der Spieldateien hat nichts ergeben. Habe ein Ticket geschickt und warte auf Antwort. Mich wundert nur das niemand sonst das Problem hat.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MRoClGs0q_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SRJ0CUwKUFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2014)

RaceRoom Racing Experience [4K] [60fps] ★ Carlsson SLK 340 JUDD @ Red Bull Ring Spielberg





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iWMtUTCAwlY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (1. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qghocxmROeQ


----------



## ak1504 (10. November 2014)

Mit dem nächsten Update für R3E wird die DTM 2013 überall fahren können 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8kEdk_EeV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (10. November 2014)

dtm und bathurst


----------



## msdd63 (10. November 2014)

Ich abe mir vor ein paar Tagen gerade erst Barthurst gekauft.


----------



## ak1504 (10. November 2014)

? Das macht doch nix... Es wird halt nach dem Update möglich sein da zu fahren mit der DTM 13 die bis jetzt an ihre eigenen Strecken gebunden ist.


----------



## msdd63 (11. November 2014)

Ach so. Ok. Aber DTM 2013 ist mir noch zu teuer.


----------



## rolli (11. November 2014)

Die Preise werden sowieso fair kalkuliert, wenn man Pakete kauft.
Je nachdem, wieviel man davon bereits besitzt, bekommt man Rabatt auf den Paketpreis.

Es wird also sicher niemand benachteiligt.


----------



## ak1504 (11. November 2014)

_"Store Update - Shopping Cart_

_  With the next release the store will be updated with the long requested  shopping cart functionality which will allow stacking up the items you  like and check all items out at once. When you checkout your cart, you  will only need to purchase the vRP's you need for that purchase, buying  vRP packs is no longer a requirement._
_ Buying vRP packs is still an option and will give discounts up to 18%!_
_  The shopping cart will be limited to contain only one content package  at a time, this to allow your discount to be calculated correct. This  limitation will hopefully be removed in future updates."_


_https://www.facebook.com/RaceRoomRacingExperience/posts/803959642993885?notif_t=notify_me
_


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2014)

Neue Website > Sector3 - We are racing

Und Server down fürs große Update


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJeqNDpUcKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Changelog: R3E Patchnotes Thread :: RaceRoom Racing Experience Open Beta Support & Feedback


----------



## Ich 15 (18. November 2014)

We changed the way we handle Experiences. E.g. DTM 2013 owners get all  DTM 2013 content unlocked in RRE. (Some licence restriction may apply  e.g. DTM 2014 cars will not be available in RRE right away)

gilt also auch für Strecken?


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2014)

In der DTM 14 sind keine Strecken die nich schon in R3E vorhanden sind...


----------



## Ich 15 (18. November 2014)

Achso, habe es nicht richtig gelesen. Ich dachte man bekommt die für DTM 2013 gekauften Strecken wie die 2013 Autos für R3E kostenlos freigeschaltet... Die 2013 Autos bekommt man doch für R3E als DTM Besitzer kostenlos?(oder muss man die auch 2 mal kaufen?). Da ich die DTM Experience nicht besitze, wäre das für mich ein Kaufgrund gewesen.


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2014)

2013 ja 2014 (noch) nicht... Aber wie erwähnt würden es von der 2014er eh nur die Wagen sein...

Ob z.b. der Norisring kostenlos is kann ich so nich sagen...


----------



## Ich 15 (18. November 2014)

Die vRP sind jetzt leider eine ganze Ecke teurer geworden
2000 vRP kosten nun 18.76€ anstatt 17€. Nett ist aber das ich, weil ich  schon Strecken besitze(dank WTC,ADAC GT Masters) mir die DTM Experience  für 1752 vRP kaufen könnte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijW370fUsOY


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ex9Gkf462go

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. November 2014)

DTM Experience 2013 gibt es für 5,99€ auf Steam!. Man bekommt nicht nur die eigenständige Erweiterung an sich, die neun Strecken und die DTM Autos werden auch im Hauptspiel freigeschaltet. Ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## BartholomO (26. November 2014)

Ist es eigentlich normal oder kann man das einstellen? Die Lenkbewegungen sind nicht 1zu1 zwischen Spiel und echt, Habe ein Logitech Driving Force GT und in jedem Spiel ist es wirklich 1 zu 1 umgesetzt, aber hier habe ich schon etliche Sachen probiert, wenn ich ca. 90° eingeschlagen habe ist er im Spiel bei vllt ca 65-70°.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. November 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal oder kann man das einstellen? Die Lenkbewegungen sind nicht 1zu1 zwischen Spiel und echt, Habe ein Logitech Driving Force GT und in jedem Spiel ist es wirklich 1 zu 1 umgesetzt, aber hier habe ich schon etliche Sachen probiert, wenn ich ca. 90° eingeschlagen habe ist er im Spiel bei vllt ca 65-70°.



Der Lenkwinkel wird im Moment eigentlich fast nur in Assetto Corsa real simuliert.
In älteren Simulationen wie beispielsweise GTR2 oder Race07 war dies nie der Fall.
Falls es dich stark irritiert, dass das Lenkrad ingame nicht identisch dreht, wäre es eventuell eine Option dieses am Monitor zu deaktivieren.


----------



## BartholomO (26. November 2014)

Ok werde mal schauen wegen der Option wie ich dann klar komme wenn ich das Lenkrad deaktiviere, also bisher war es in assetto corsa 1 zu 1, dirt 3 eigentlich auch und f1 2013 auch.


----------



## msdd63 (26. November 2014)

Ich habe gleich zugeschlagen. Und DTM Experience 2014 wird auch gleich gekauft.





Ich 15 schrieb:


> DTM Experience 2013 gibt es für 5,99€ auf Steam!. Man bekommt nicht nur die eigenständige Erweiterung an sich, die neun Strecken und die DTM Autos werden auch im Hauptspiel freigeschaltet. Ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## msdd63 (26. November 2014)

Kannst Du bitte mal das Setup für Dein Lenkrad in F1 2013 posten! Ich bekomme da für mein G27 kein brauchbars Setup hin.





BartholomO schrieb:


> Ok werde mal schauen wegen der Option wie ich dann klar komme wenn ich das Lenkrad deaktiviere, also bisher war es in assetto corsa 1 zu 1, dirt 3 eigentlich auch und f1 2013 auch.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal oder kann man das einstellen? Die Lenkbewegungen sind nicht 1zu1 zwischen Spiel und echt, Habe ein Logitech Driving Force GT und in jedem Spiel ist es wirklich 1 zu 1 umgesetzt, aber hier habe ich schon etliche Sachen probiert, wenn ich ca. 90° eingeschlagen habe ist er im Spiel bei vllt ca 65-70°.




Reine Einstellungssache da R3E seit geraumer Zeit den Drehwinkel automatisch einstellt wie eben AC, rF2 oder auch iRacing.... Dein Wheel musst auf 900 Grad stellen und genau das gleiche für das virtuelle unter Optionen > Fahrzeugeinstellungen.

Damit is es egal was fährst immer synchron vorrausgesetzt du fährst mit den von R3E vorgegebenen Lenkeinstellungen je nach Klasse, was der empfohlene Weg ist


----------



## BartholomO (27. November 2014)

@msdd ich kann dir am Nachmittag mal die ingame settings Posten, die globalen Lenkrad Einstellungen kann ich dir nicht mehr sagen da ich die bei jedem Spiel ändern muss und des schon ne Weile her ist. 

@ak1504 ok werde mal heute nachmittag noch etwas rum probieren


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2014)

DTM Experience 2013 bei Steam im Angebot für 5,99..!

http://store.steampowered.com/app/272770/


----------



## KaterTom (27. November 2014)

In ermangelung des like-Buttons: Like!
Die DTM 2014 gibtˋs dann für weniger vrp wenn man DTM 2013 hat, oder wie ist das?


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2014)

Aller Content den schon hast müsste mit dem neuen Discount System angerechnet werden...


----------



## KaterTom (27. November 2014)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2014)

Saleen S7R GT1 @ Moscow Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPEChWy3hbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BartholomO (28. November 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Reine Einstellungssache da R3E seit geraumer Zeit den Drehwinkel automatisch einstellt wie eben AC, rF2 oder auch iRacing.... Dein Wheel musst auf 900 Grad stellen und genau das gleiche für das virtuelle unter Optionen > Fahrzeugeinstellungen.
> 
> Damit is es egal was fährst immer synchron vorrausgesetzt du fährst mit den von R3E vorgegebenen Lenkeinstellungen je nach Klasse, was der empfohlene Weg ist



Danke dafür, habe meinen Lenkwinkel im Treiber nun auf 900° eingestellt. Im Spiel jetzt auch bei den Fahrzeugeinstellungen beim virtuellen Lenkwinkel. Allerdings habe ich nun den Canhard R52 bspw. jetzt genommen und mit dem wollte ich fahren nun ist die Bewegung immer noch nicht synchron, jetzt steuert er wenn ich vielleicht 30° nach rechts lenke gleich mal vielleicht 90° nach rechts, kann man da sonst noch was einstellen?


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Settings im Setup unangetastet sind müsste das so passen wie bei mir und immer synchron sein.


Btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jay Ekkel of Sector3 Studios:

Hi all,
Thursday the 4th of December at 17.00 CET we will have our next dev stream, which as the last time will be a show and tell of things to come and what we have been working on since last time.
This will also give us the opportunity to answer some of your questions. So if you have any questions please post them in this thread and we will answer them. Well at least as many of them as time allows!
the Dev stream will take place o twitch:


http://www.twitch.tv/raceroomracingexperience


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2014)

RaceRoom Racing Experience [HD+] ★ Multiplayer @ Portimao Circiut GP ★ Cougar C14/1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHECoM1SDQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2014)

Die Aufzeichnung des Livestreams: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRmfgqnVuGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Was gibt's Neues?*

*ADAC GT Masters 2014 Experience*
- neue Strecken: Slovakiaring, Sachsenring
- Autos: wie ADAC GT Masters 2013 Pack + McLaren MP4-12C GT3, ohne Ford GT, Nissan GT-R
- Boxenstopps (Fahrerwechsel)
- Meisterschafts-Modus (wie DTM Experience)
- geplant für Mitte Dez. 2014


*DTM 1992 Pack*
- Autos der 1992er DTM Saison: BMW M3 Sport Evolution, Mercedes 190E 2.5-16 Evo2, Audi V8 quattro Evolution, Opel Omega 3000 24V Evo500, Ford Mustang GT
- geplant: zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr


*Update Dezember*
- Boxenstopps im Multiplayer (ganz R3E), geplant
- KI Verbesserungen und Tweaks


*WTCC Experience 2014*
- Autos der 2014er Saison
- neue Strecken: Spa-Francorchamps, Macau, Salzburgring, Shanghai, Paul Ricard
- geplant für Anfang 2015


*Dedicated Servers*
- Verbindung zum Portal (zur Statistikauswertung)
- einfache Bedienbarkeit
- Listung in Lobby
- soll zu einem gewissen Grad personalisierbar sein
- geplant für 2015


*Multiplayer*
- Ligensystem (für Dedicated Server, Schnittstelle zu Portal)
- Verbesserungen für Multiplayer
- Multiplayer Beta
- Ranking System (+ Match-Making)
- Chat-Funktion


*Sonstiges (für 2015)*
- Silverstone und Nordschleife in Arbeit
- neue Liveries für Touring Classics, Gr. 5, M1 Procar, GTR2 (vielleicht schon für das Dez. Update)
- Sonoma soll für das 2013er WTCC Pack kommen
- Fabcar Anfang 2015
- Überarbeitung der Physik der bisher in R3E enthaltenen Fahrzeuge
- Nissan 300 (GTO, 4WD) für 2015
- Setups laden / speichern (über Steam Cloud)


_Quelle: sw0rdi // YT ? Thema anzeigen - Nächster Dev-Livestream 04.12.14_


----------



## 1awd1 (6. Dezember 2014)

Die alten DTM Autos sind toll, hoffentlich schrauben sie noch am FFB und der Fahrphysik. Im jetzigen Zustand ist das für mich nicht gut fahrbar.


----------



## rolli (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke @ak1504, das sind großartige Neuigkeiten.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Dezember 2014)

RaceRoom Racing Experience [HD+] ★ Multiplayer ★ GTR2 @ Nürburgring






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wy55uJNVEnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pit Stops - How to





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UwVEZYfeUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.facebook.com/RaceRoomRacingExperience/posts/822090384514144?notif_t=notify_me

Da fehlen noch paar Info Pics aber die wollte das Forum irgendwie net mehr...

Gibts dann also entweder beim Facebook Link oder hier:  Galerie: GT Masters 2014 - abload.de

Das hat m.M.n. weder was mit fehlendem Können noch dringende Notwendigkeit für eine Simulation zu tun...

Nur weil es jetzt mal 2 kommende Sims haben müssen es nicht gleich alle haben... 



Sieht aufm Pic gut aus keine Frage aber das war es auch schon mit der Geschichte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*RaceRoom has been updated*


*What’s New*

*Experience*
-    ADAC GT MASTERS 2014 Experience

*Cars*
-    ADAC 2014 - BMW Z4 GT3 2014
-    ADAC 2014 - Audi R8 LMS Ultra 2014
-    ADAC 2014 - McLaren MP4-12C GT3 2014
-    ADAC 2014 - Chevrolet Camaro GT3 2014
-    ADAC 2014 - Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG GT3 2014
-    ADAC 2014 - Chevrolet Corvette Z06.R GT3 2014

And various new liveries.

*New Tracks:*
-    Sachsenring
-    Slovakiaring


*Game:*
-    Fixed an issue where assigning a button wouldn’t override the other functionality that was using the same button.
-    Fixed: DTM 2014 – If player has no pit preset, tyre compound selection reverts to “prime” after pit menu overlay is closed
-    Fixed: Drive Through Penalty served is displayed after serving a Stop and go penalty.
-    Enabled Pit Stops in Multiplayer.
-    Enabled Pit Stops in RRE.   
-    Added car status toggle in options.
-    Fixed certain downloaded ghosts causing a crash when spawned.
-    Improved pit waypoint system.
-    Fixed an issue where the user landed on the main green orb menu with experience themed text, after changing the language.
-    Fixed an issue where split time between drivers would sometimes show bad data for opponent.
-    Fixed track texture quality being linked to the car texture quality in graphic settings.
-    Fixed an issue where the bangers were still deformed after repairing aero in pit stop.
-    Added a check in code that makes sure the physics are definitely loaded for the player car.

-    Made the following changes to the wrecker prevention system:
Ghosted if:
- Going in the wrong direction for more than 3 seconds.
- Standing still for more than 5 seconds
- When resetting the car

Unghosted when:
- Driving in the correct direction
- Going faster than 20m/s (72km/h)
- No car within 5 meters

Offline (Car reset only):
- Only ghosted when resetting the car
- Unghosted when going faster than 2m/s (7.2km/h) and no car within 5 meters.

-    Reduced damage when not using clutch to help with manual clutch shifting.
-    Fixed Race session ignoring preferred grid position set in game menu if Practice is ON but Qualify is OFF.
-    Fixed an exploit in Qualifying where the player could get an extra qualifying lap if they enter the pits instead of crossing the finish line at session end.
-    Corner Markers are now OFF by default in settings.
-    Fixed Lap counter in pause menu not always matching the real lap counter.
-    Fixed an issue where tyre flex was visible and stretching across the screen when car is on two wheels.
-    Improved code flow for initializing controllers and handling ffb restarts.


*Multiplayer:*
-    Limited the amount of server ping requests that can be active at the same time to 5.
-    We now freeze session times if there are no players connected in practice and Qualifying.
-    Increased MP server response timeout.


*Physics & AI & Camera & Audio:*
-    McLaren MP4 - Improved external sounds.
-    McLaren MP4 – Lowered rear-view camera for better view.
-    Honda Civic WTCC 2013 – Fixed Stereo Panning Channel, adjusted cockpit sound.
-    Carlsson Judd – Fixed Stereo Panning Channel.
-    BMW 635 CSi: Improved overall sounds.
-    Made AI on main path not avoid cars in pit exit unless very slow.
-    Made AI in pit entry/exit not overtake other cars unless very slow.
-    Improved pit stop turn-in speed for low AI skill level.
-    Fixed an issue that could cause AI to pit too late.
-    Changed AI control timer when exiting pit from 3 to 0.
-    Improved general AI behavior on all tracks.



*Art:*
-    Chevrolet Camaro GT3 – Fixed issues with rear view and side mirrors.
-    BMW M3 E30 – Various art fixes.
-    McLaren MP4-12C: Fixed some reflection issues.
-    Portimao - Updatedwith new road shader, road bumps and various tweaks and bug fixes.
-    Zolder – Various art fixes such as flickering white lines
-    RedBull Ring – Various art fixes for shadows.
-    Hockenheim – Various art fixes.
-    Indianapolis – Various art fixes.
-    Nurburgring: Fixed flickering issues on some time of day settings.
-    Lakeview Hillclimb: Various art fixes.
-    Global: Tweaked shadows. Increased draw distance and limited noise.
-    Global: Minor tweaks to car materials. Boost of reflections. Adjusted chrome, increased specular intensity on car and in cockpit.

*Portal*
-    Added a discount functionality that pre-calculates the discounts before finalizing the order.
-    Added Newsfeed notification settings in profile.
-    Newsfeed now shows all FB updates from subscribed fan pages.
-    Various optimizations to the store page for better performance.
-    Fixed an issue where players could interact with menus outside of their visual representation.
-    Fixed not being able to test drive DTM 2014 cars in R3E portal.
-    Fixed Leaderboards related stats not updating in profile.
-    Fixed Packs not counting the liveries that comes with the cars under liveries.
-    Fixed Single Player practice menu showing Leaderboards header on top in all experiences.
-    Fixed “Add all to cart” option appearing under user’s profile page.
-    Fixed number of opponents not hiding properly in practice mode when selecting a hillclimb track.
-    Removed headline/close on all championship splashes.
-    Added class icons and link to Car renders in portal to better distinguish cars with same or similar names.
-    We now grey out Confirm purchase button until the transaction is actually done to avoid double transactions being sent to Steam.


----------



## msdd63 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich frage mich warum die Entwickler keinen animierten Boxenstop hinbekommen, also mit einer animierten Boxenkrew. Es soll ja eine Simulation sein. Da ghört für mich sowas dazu denn es ist ziemlich arm wie es jetzt mit den Boxenstops ist.

Ich habe nichts von fehlendem Können geschrieben und auch nichts von einer Notwendigkeit. Ich meine so etwas gehört dazu. Codemasters hat es mit der F1 Serie bewiesen. Und ja, die F1 Serie ist kiene Simulation. Und das Forum ist dafür da das man seine Wünsche und Meinungen äußert. Also bitte nicht immer so gereizt reagieren.





ak1504 schrieb:


> Das hat m.M.n. weder was mit fehlendem Können noch dringende Notwendigkeit für eine Simulation zu tun...
> 
> Nur weil es jetzt mal 2 kommende Sims haben müssen es nicht gleich alle haben...
> 
> ...



Und Danke für die ausführliche Info zum Update!!!


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2014)

GT Masters 2014 - Camaro GT3 @ Sachsenring [60fps]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vcvY2UsWG6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPjQtbc1_FY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmVK3tXSTHk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts von fehlendem Können geschrieben und auch nichts von einer Notwendigkeit. Ich meine so etwas gehört dazu. Codemasters hat es mit der F1 Serie bewiesen. Und ja, die F1 Serie ist kiene Simulation. Und das Forum ist dafür da das man seine Wünsche und Meinungen äußert. Also bitte nicht immer so gereizt reagieren.



Ich doch nicht... Sonst wäre der  dahinter gewesen...

RaceRoom Racing Experience [60fps] ★ Multiplayer ★ RUF RT12 R @ Mid Ohio





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfHuLRrY9Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Dezember 2014)

DTM 92 released... 5 wagen, 25 Lackierungen






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-VdtdOGFek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (26. Dezember 2014)

Hat sich von euch schon jemand an der fanatec challenge versucht?
Ich fahre nach ein wenig Übung konstante 1:43:4 Zeiten.

Unter 1:43 ist sicher drin, aber woher dann die Zeit kommt ist mir ein Rätsel.. 

Ich fahre mit Standard Setup, vielleicht sollte ich da mal basteln..


----------



## ak1504 (27. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vALOhPm_yFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (27. Dezember 2014)

echt der hammer dtm 92...ich habe ca 2 monate keine r3e angeguckt(in der zeit iracing aber nein danke für das geld kaufe ich mir lieber mehr sims +dlc) aber mit den autos ist es wieder der hammer...die dmt 92 und wtcc autos fühlen sich bei sector 3 am besten an (ffb,physik,bremsverhalten)...
mit den gt masters komme ich einfach nicht zurecht da ist ac welten besser...
dtm 2014 überlege ich mir auch zu zulegen bei der probefahrt waren sich garnicht so schlecht....


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p09t0ybQMI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5sEH4LcnKv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (28. Dezember 2014)

wer hat denn alles jetzt die aktuelle physik 
wtcc
dtm92
dtm 2014
gt masters 2013/2014
audi 90 quttro(der igendwie immer noch nicht so fährt wie ich es von so ein auto erwarten würde)

haben noch irgendwelche fahrzeuge update bekommen???einzelne autos???


----------



## ak1504 (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie bist schon den Renn Quattro gefahren in echt so ?

Das is wie mit den FWD in der WTCC. Das hat 0.0 mit den normalen PKW zu tun. Extreme Einsatzbedingungen erfordern extreme Setups auf die man sich erstmal einschiessen muss.

Wobei der DTM Quattro nich so krass is mit default Setup. Kurvenausgang muss man nur sachte am Gas sein.


----------



## Ritz186 (28. Dezember 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Wie bist schon den Renn Quattro gefahren in echt so ?
> 
> Das is wie mit den FWD in der WTCC. Das hat 0.0 mit den normalen PKW zu tun. Extreme Einsatzbedingungen erfordern extreme Setups auf die man sich erstmal einschiessen muss.
> 
> Wobei der DTM Quattro nich so krass is mit default Setup. Kurvenausgang muss man nur sachte am Gas sein.



leider hatte ich in mein leben nicht soviel glück so ein fahrzeug zu fahren aber wenn man sich mit den auto beschäftigt und videos anschaut(besonders von herr stuck und herr röhrl)  da stellt man sich ein etwas andere auto vor...ich hatte mal eine duko gesehen bei youtube(sedung wurde von ard oder so gesendet) die war echt super leider finde ich das videos gerade nicht..außerdem wie sollen denn die sim macher es gemacht haben die haben auch nur daten,bilder und videos...

ist ja auch egal das ist meine meinung die du sicherlich nicht mit mir teilen musst....

ich bin gerade dabei mit den 92 mustang mal ein vernümftiges setup zu finden weil der so schwimmt(weich abgestimmt) gegensatz zum mercedes und bmw,man merkt es stark in suzuka...

sind jetzt auch andere autos mit der physik update???


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Man muss ja auch nicht zwingend Autos im richtigen Leben gefahren haben um zu merke, dass in der Sim damit irgendwas nicht stimmt. Rrrre hat halt nunmal ne Fahrzeugphysik, die nicht jedem liegt und schon gar nicht jedem gefällt. Ich mag sie auch nicht, dieses merkwürdige Aufschaukeln der Autos nervt am meisten. Die WTCC find ich auch mal richtig schlecht. Da brauchst das Gaspedal nur angucken und schon schiebts die Kiste nach außen, als würde sie auf Holzrädern fahren. Ebenso das verziehen der Lenkung auf Kerbs. Da peilt man ne Linie an, trifft sauber den Kerb und schon fährst auf einmal in eine völlig andere Richtung.


----------



## Ritz186 (28. Dezember 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch nicht zwingend Autos im richtigen Leben gefahren haben um zu merke, dass in der Sim damit irgendwas nicht stimmt. Rrrre hat halt nunmal ne Fahrzeugphysik, die nicht jedem liegt und schon gar nicht jedem gefällt. Ich mag sie auch nicht, dieses merkwürdige Aufschaukeln der Autos nervt am meisten. Die WTCC find ich auch mal richtig schlecht. Da brauchst das Gaspedal nur angucken und schon schiebts die Kiste nach außen, als würde sie auf Holzrädern fahren. Ebenso das verziehen der Lenkung auf Kerbs. Da peilt man ne Linie an, trifft sauber den Kerb und schon fährst auf einmal in eine völlig andere Richtung.



das schöne ist es sind pcars ac r3e rfactor2 in der mache und man kann fahren was man will bzw die autos die man will(die ein realistisch vorkommen oder nicht) .....das muss jetzt nicht wieder in einer diskusion  ausbrechen was realistisch ist was nicht und das fährt so und das so...

ich weiß zwar nicht genau was du mit den curbs meinst aber ich kann dir sagen die dinger kann man auch schnell überschätzen....im frühjahr war ich mit ein kia pro ceed(1,6 135ps von ein autohaus) in oschersleben nicht wirklich schnell unterwegs da hätte es mich in der shell s(letzte vor kurve 8) fast erwischt da kam auf einmal das heck obwohl ich fast gerade war...ich und mein kumpel waren sehr erschrocken und auch das videos war super lustig danach ....ich konnte mich auch gleich beschwerden da ja ein mitarbeiter nehmen mir saß ...


----------



## ak1504 (29. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=omXUA1wmPKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6DhwaU0tys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. Dezember 2014)

Kommt da noch eine DTM-Version wo OPEL mit dem Calibra unterwegs war? . . . müsste zwischen 93 und 96 gewesen sein  wäre dann auch mit dem Alfa Romeo 155


----------



## ak1504 (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt kommt Sector3 auch mit einer lasergescannten Nos.  
Dann wollen wir mal sehen wer schneller fertig ist und ob es Unterschiede in den Strecken gibt...
Immerhin verändert sich die Nos ja ständig, vor allem über den Winter und wenn Streckenabschnitte neu asphaltiert werden.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. Dezember 2014)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt Sector3 auch mit einer lasergescannten Nos.
> Dann wollen wir mal sehen wer schneller fertig ist und ob es Unterschiede in den Strecken gibt...
> Immerhin verändert sich die Nos ja ständig, vor allem über den Winter und wenn Streckenabschnitte neu asphaltiert werden.




Könnte es nicht so sein das die Daten unter den Entwickler-Studios ausgetauscht werden? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jedes Studio den Aufwand bezahlen kann / möchte. Also lieber 3000€ an wen anders für die "Lizenz / Daten" bezahlen als wenn jeder für sich 10000€ aufwenden muss.
SimBin Pleite neues Studio und dann dieser Aufwand mit hohen Kosten verbunden?

PS: Die Summen sind nur Beispiele


----------



## iKimi22 (30. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht so sein das die Daten unter den Entwickler-Studios ausgetauscht werden? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jedes Studio den Aufwand bezahlen kann / möchte. Also lieber 3000€ an wen anders für die "Lizenz / Daten" bezahlen als wenn jeder für sich 10000€ aufwenden muss.
> SimBin Pleite neues Studio und dann dieser Aufwand mit hohen Kosten verbunden?
> 
> PS: Die Summen sind nur Beispiele



hat man bei Kunos auch schon gehört, das die Daten auch eingekauft haben und dann eben das erstellen. Wäre eigentlich auch sinnvoller und günstiger


----------



## Modmaster (30. Dezember 2014)

OC.Conny schrieb:


> Könnte es nicht so sein das die Daten unter den Entwickler-Studios ausgetauscht werden? Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jedes Studio den Aufwand bezahlen kann / möchte. Also lieber 3000€ an wen anders für die "Lizenz / Daten" bezahlen als wenn jeder für sich 10000€ aufwenden muss.
> SimBin Pleite neues Studio und dann dieser Aufwand mit hohen Kosten verbunden?
> 
> PS: Die Summen sind nur Beispiele



Viele Streckeneigentümer haben die Laserscan-Daten auch direkt parat liegen. Da zahlt man den veranschlagten Preis für Lizenz und Laserscan-Daten und schon bekommt man alles per Post und USB Stick.

Vorteil : man muss nicht selber an Ort und Stelle scannen
Nachteil : die Daten können manchmal ein paar Jahre älter sein


----------



## rolli (30. Dezember 2014)

Mal explizit eine Frage an die älteren (oder allwissenden ) Kollegen hier:

Welche Fahrzeuge fuhren denn in der DTM 1992 schon mit sequentieller Schaltung?
Anhand der Optik der Schaltknüppel kann ich es nur ungefähr abschätzen. Die Handbewegung des Fahrers ist leider bei allen Autos gleich, da kann ich nix erkennen.
Ich war damals erst vier Jahre alt, das kann ich echt nicht wissen.


----------



## OC.Conny (30. Dezember 2014)

@ rolli

*Mercedes 190 DTM-Versionen*

 Ein großer Erfolg gelang mit dem Mercedes-Benz _190 E 2.5-16_ in der Rennsaison 1992: Er gewann 16 von 24 Rennen der Deutschen Tourenwagen-Meisterschaft  (DTM) und belegte in der Endabrechnung die Plätze eins bis drei. Kein  anderes Auto sammelte bis dato in einer DTM-Saison mehr Siege, mehr  Punkte, mehr Trainingsbestzeiten, mehr schnellste Runden und mehr  Führungskilometer als die von Mercedes-Benz-Haus-Tuner AMG vorbereiteten _190 E 2.5-16_ in ihrer zweiten _Evolutionsstufe_ (Kurzbezeichnung _EVO II_).
 Der 2,5-Liter-Vierzylinder des Siegerwagens von Werkspilot Klaus Ludwig leistet dank Vierventiltechnik und Motronic rund 272 kW (370 PS) bei 9.500/min. Durch konsequente Gewichtseinsparung wiegt der _EVO II_  fahrfertig lediglich 980 Kilogramm. Er beschleunigt in 4,5 Sekunden vom  Stand auf 100 km/h. Seine Kraft liefert er über ein geradeverzahntes  Sechsgang-Getriebe an die Hinterachse mit mechanischer Sperre.  Geschaltet wird, ohne zu kuppeln, bei Vollgas. Der Zylinderkopf des Motors stammte von der britischen Firma Cosworth.

zu den anderen habe ich auf die schnelle nichts finden können wird aber denke ich genauso gewesen sein


----------



## rolli (30. Dezember 2014)

@OC.Conny

Danke schonmal für diese Infos!

Drauf wetten würd ich nicht, dass die alle gleich ausgestattet waren.
Immerhin trafen da höchst unterschiedliche Konzepte aufeinander: Es gab 4-, 6- und 8-Zylinder-Motoren und sogar bei Audi einen Allradantrieb!
Also würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn auch die Getriebe unterschiedlich waren.

Wer mehr weiß, immer her damit!


----------



## OC.Conny (31. Dezember 2014)

Hier was zum Audi gefunden:

Antrieb Der Motor des V8 quattro DTM basiert auf dem 8-Zylinder-V-Motor mit  3,6 Liter Hubraum aus der Serie. Er leistete zu Beginn der Saison 1990  rund 309 kW (420 PS) und wurde im Laufe der Zeit stetig  weiterentwickelt. Unter anderem durch einen Ölhobel für den Nasssumpf, welcher verhindert, dass bei hoher Querbeschleunigung die Kurbelwelle  in das Öl eintaucht und dieses schaumig schlägt, konnte Audi das  Ansprechverhalten des Motors verbessern sowie Drehmoment und Leistung  steigern. So standen beim letzten Rennen im Jahr 1992 340 kW (462 PS)  zur Verfügung. Die Kraftübertragung findet über ein  6-Gang-Schaltgetriebe und, ganz wie in der Serie, über den permanenten  Allradantrieb quattro statt.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=38NonLVT2sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (31. Dezember 2014)

Wo kann ich die farbigen Näherungspfeile vor den Kurven deaktivieren? Die nerven mich!


----------



## Ich 15 (31. Dezember 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich die farbigen Näherungspfeile vor den Kurven deaktivieren? Die nerven mich!


In den Videoeinstellungen ganz unten.


----------



## msdd63 (1. Januar 2015)

DANKE!


----------



## OC.Conny (5. Januar 2015)

Da gab`s doch mal die V8-Star Rennserie welche von 2001 bis 2003 aktiv war  . . . wäre doch auch was für R3E  


Hier mal ein Link: V8-Star â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Ritz186 (5. Januar 2015)

es ist zwar nicht die v8 star serie von 2001 - 2003 aber ein ähnliches auto ist schon fertig aber nicht release...
in einen andren forum ist ein entwickler unterwegs und der meinte das der volvo s60 v8 supercar fertig ist aber die wollen den erst releasen wenn mehre autos bzw strecken fertig sind und wann steht noch in den sternen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hAFRS5r2g8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## OC.Conny (5. Januar 2015)

Es wird sehr interessant werden was R3E noch alles bringen wird und welchen Umfang es in 2-3 Jahren haben wird  . . . da Sie ja immer neue Inhalte bereit stellen müssen um Geld zu verdienen da hat hat es iRacing einfacher mit dem monatl. Beitrag.

Ich wünsche Sector3 viel Glück  auf diesem Weg  und uns viel Spass dabei diesen Weg mitzugehen


----------



## Ritz186 (6. Januar 2015)

das beste ist sie verbessern jeden dlc...zum beispiel gt masters 2013 zu 2014 da gibt es nicht nur neue strecken und skins da wurde auch die physik im ganzen verbessert also denke ich auch das sector 3 jeden neuen dlc immer besser macht...

ich freue mich schon riesig auf wtcc 2014(physik verbesserung und die neuen autos) und natürlich auf die nordschleife....


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/RaceRoomRacingExperience/posts/840346116021904




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OC.Conny (11. Januar 2015)

Habe gestern R3E runtergeladen und DTM`92 gekauft und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das es noch immer in der Beta ist (stand da im Ladebildschirm) was mir so gar nicht mehr aufgefallen ist


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Januar 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/RaceRoomRacingExperience/posts/840346116021904
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Strecke. Sehr anspruchsvoll aber mit reichlich Überholmöglichkeiten.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2015)

Jo dieses Jahr kommen endlich zig neue Kurse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U1FwvTb4G50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (12. Januar 2015)

Es wäre schön wenn es zu DTM 1992 ein paar Kurse aus dem Jahr gäbe. Zum Beispiel den alten Hockenheimring.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ritz186 (13. Januar 2015)

haben die jetzt für den porsche eine Liezens bekommen oder einfach ein anderen name????also mich würde das nicht stören...

was ist der weiße für einer nissan???ich hoffe sie bringen noch solche fahrzeuge und bitte den toyota celica turbo  ( klick ) und den lancia beta ( klick )...


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2015)

Fabcar heißt das Zauberwort... Weniger Porsche...

Kennt denn niemand nen Skyline GTR-R32 Oo


----------



## Ritz186 (13. Januar 2015)

achso....

naja klar kennt man das auto(sieht man ja öfters) aber auf dem bild sieht er echt blöd aus...sehe gerade das auf der motorhaube ja nissan drauf steht  naja war ich ja schon dicht dran...


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2015)

Es wurde Ladeprobleme auf manchen Strecken behoben.


Aufgrund der Steam Shop Probleme:

Zum installieren derzeit entweder den Download Button hier: RaceRoom Racing Experience

Oder direkt hier: http://static1.beta.game.raceroom.com/static/img/R3E_Full_Setup.exe


----------



## ak1504 (26. Januar 2015)

RaceRoom Racing Experience [60fps] ★ Multiplayer ★ 2014 GT Masters @ Sachsenring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bNaf3JT1jls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Januar 2015)

Sector3 Forum

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2015)

RaceRoom Racing Experience - FAQ and Game Features [W.I.P.]

https://forum.sector3studios.com/in...ng-experience-faq-and-game-features-w-i-p.72/


R3E FFB Guide

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/ffb-guide.55/


----------



## KaterTom (30. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig, daß man im FFB Guide die letzten vier Optionen unter dem letzten Bild als canned Effects einstufen kann? Oder brauche ich "Brake Vibrations" um blockierende Räder zu spüren?


----------



## ak1504 (30. Januar 2015)

Das sind zusätzliche Effekte die man nach belieben nutzen oder lassen kann... Viele benutzen die Shift Vibrations und auch die Brake Vibrations um damit noch besseres Gefühl zu bekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRzH8Ka_X7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. Februar 2015)

Da hier noch niemand die Ergebnisse des Streams präsentiert hat, fasse ich die wichtigsten Punkte schnell zusammen.
Die wohl wichtigste Neuerung für uns Online Racer: Es wird bald (endlich ) Dedicated Server geben (mit allen möglichen Einstellungen u.a. Zusatzgewichte).
Die maximale Renndauer soll außerdem auf 60 Minuten erhöht werden (ob das nur für die Sector3 Server oder auch für die Dedicated gilt, konnte ich nicht raushören).
Zusätzlich sollen "Custom Championships" für angepasste Meisterschaften folgen.

Zum Content:
Im Laufe der kommenden Woche soll das WTCC 2014 Pack erscheinen.
Das Spiel wird somit um *SPA*, Macau, Salzburgring, Sonoma, Paul Ricard und Shanghai erweitert.
Außerdem wird in geraumer Zeit die GT2 Klasse um die Rennversion des Cadillac CTS-V erweitert.
Zusätzlich sollen neue Skins für die restlichen GT2 Fahrzeuge erscheinen.
Des Weiteren wird es ein Soundupdate geben, welches sich nochmals eine ganze Stufe besser anhört.
Den Namen dieser neuen Technologie habe ich vergessen, aber beim BMW M3 GT2 hat sich vor allem der Lastwechsel von hohen in niedrige Drehzahlbereiche deutlich realistischer angehört.
Somit sollte R3E nochmals neue Maßstäbe in Sachen Sound setzen. 

Über die Nos wurde leider rein gar nichts (neues) erwähnt.

Übrigens ist R3E im Moment mal wieder nicht erreichbar.
Wirklich schade, dass war schon vor Monaten eines meiner Hauptkritikpunkte, dass die Server zu oft heruntergefahren/geupdatet werden.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rv5r6USoG0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (25. Februar 2015)

Der Sonoma Raceway ist heute erschien


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2015)

RaceRoom Racing Experience [60fps] ★ McLaren 12C GT3 @ Sonoma Raceway





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=if42UXbJdUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim DTM Spring Cup 2015 haben alle PC-Spieler von DTM Experience 2014 die Chance online gegen die Stars der DTM anzutreten. Bereits am 2. März 2015 startet das erste Online-Qualifikationsrennen bei dem sich auch die DTM-Fahrer in ihren RaceRoom Simulatoren um die Bestzeit im Leaderboard fahren werden. Beim großen Finale am 12. April 2015 treten die schnellsten Fahrer aus der Gesamtwertung dann live gegen die DTM-Profis in einem Online-Multiplayer-Rennen an. Bereits heute haben die DTM-Rennfahrer Timo Scheider, Bruno Spengler, Marco Wittmann, Martin Tomczyk, Timo Glock, Daniel Juncadella und Gary Paffett ihre Teilnahme zugesagt und werden auch auf dem virtuellen Asphalt wie in den echten Rennen keinen Zentimeter von der Ideallinie weichen. Unter DTM ExperienceDTM Experience - das offizielle PC-Spiel zur DTM ist die authentische DTM-Simulation „DTM Experience 2014“ als DLC für 24,95 Euro erhältlich. Wer das Spiel im Zeitraum vom 27.02.-06.03.2015 kauft, spart 25 % bei Eingabe des Rabattcodes DTM-SPRING-CUP-2015 im Warenkorb.

Mehr unter: DTM | DTM Spring Cup 2015


----------



## msdd63 (1. März 2015)

Ich bekomme kein perfektes Setup für mein G27 hin. Egal was ich versuche, das Lenkrad des G27 ist nie synchron mit dem Auto im Spiel. Dadurch ist es nicht präzise zu steuern. In Assetto Corsa funktioniert das perfekt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand mitteilt was ich einstellen muss damit das Lenkrad synchron mit dem Spiel ist.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. März 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme kein perfektes Setup für mein G27 hin. Egal was ich versuche, das Lenkrad des G27 ist nie synchron mit dem Auto im Spiel. Dadurch ist es nicht präzise zu steuern. In Assetto Corsa funktioniert das perfekt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand mitteilt was ich einstellen muss damit das Lenkrad synchron mit dem Spiel ist.



Du musst den Lenkwinkel auf 900° stellen und den Lenkeinschlag unverändert lassen.


----------



## msdd63 (2. März 2015)

Im Spiel Menü gibt es keine Eisntellung für den Lenkradwinkel. Also habe ich im Logitech Profiler ein Profil für für das Spiel erstellt und dort die 900° eingestellt. Im Spiel ist die Lenkung nach wie vor nicht synchron. Da Auto lenkt weniger als ich am Lenkrad.


----------



## msdd63 (2. März 2015)

Ich habe es jetzt über die Fahrzeugeinstellungen hinbekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. März 2015)

GT Masters 2014 Singleplayer Race





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U26nLzM2Vvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## vonstein22 (4. März 2015)

Ein freundliches Hallo an alle Racer 

Mir macht das Spiel richtig Spass, leider ist mein 7 Jahre alter Pc nicht so begeistert wie ich  Hat mal jemand einen Rat für mich, was ich mir jetzt für einen Pc anschaffen muss um RE3 In Full Hd mit max Einstellungen und 60Fps spielen zu können. Hab auch im Kaufberatungsforum ein Thread erstellt falls es hier unpassend ist


----------



## ak1504 (6. März 2015)

Schau in meine Sig. damit hast immer die 60fps sicher z.b.


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bHHHUO6GB2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeXZz7BFsoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2015)

Interview zum DTM Spring Cup mit Bruno Spengler





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyXaVRTbgQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jor-El (23. März 2015)

Ich hab da aktuell ein Problem mit R³ XP.
Hab es mir heute wieder installiert. Anfangs konnte ich noch alle gekauften DLC's auswählen. Dann musste ich einmal neustarten wegen meinem Lenkrad und nun sind DTM '92 und ADAC GT Masters weg, bzw. der ADAC GT Button ist ein Link zum Shop.
Im Profil von R³ XP stehen aber noch beide Titel als gekauft drin und auch in Steam.

Hab es mittlerweile mal neu installiert, über Steam überprüft und Sector 3 angeschrieben. Bisher aber keine Antwort, bzw. hat nichts funktioniert.

Weiß zufällig jemand von euch Rat?


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2015)

Poste oder PN mal dein R3E Profil/Link dahin dann kann ich Sonat fragen ob er mal nachsehen kann rasch.


----------



## Jor-El (24. März 2015)

Hab dir mal eine Freundschaftsanfrage ingame geschickt.
Vorab schon mal Danke!


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2015)

Der Herr mit der 76 im Bild ?

Adde mich mal bei Steam bitte dann können wir chatten: ak1504


----------



## ak1504 (25. März 2015)

DTM Spring Cup | Daniel Juncadella Interview - Part 1 

Am Ende des Videos gibts für interessierte einen Blick auf sein Setup 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59yH8Jhdsnw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (29. März 2015)

lol





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L6_r7v1Xlio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Finde es aber cool, dass der A.I. soetwas passieren kann...


----------



## Ich 15 (29. März 2015)

henniheine schrieb:


> Finde es aber cool, dass der A.I. soetwas passieren kann...



Das kann nur im MP gewesen sein Die KI macht zwar auch Fehler aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß.


----------



## ak1504 (30. März 2015)

DTM Spring Cup | Daniel Juncadella Interview - Part 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=epiiCNlOE7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (30. März 2015)

Projekt Nordschleife Lasergescannt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2015)

Changelog zum Update 31.3.15

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/31-03-2015-raceroom-has-been-updated.696/


----------



## ak1504 (1. April 2015)

*50% auf alles vom 2.4.15 18.00 CET - 5.4.15 18.00 CET *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. April 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *50% auf alles vom 2.4.15 18.00 CET - 5.4.15 18.00 CET *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit den Packs ist man aber immer noch günstiger dabei. Hatte gedacht man könnt hier wirklich günstig das ein oder andere kaufen aber die Einzelpreise sind dann immer noch teurer als die Packs, die ich mir ausgesucht hatte. Dann kann ich auch noch warten, bis rrre irgendwann mal die fehlenden Features nachliefert und dann kaufen.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. April 2015)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Mit den Packs ist man aber immer noch günstiger dabei. Hatte gedacht man könnt hier wirklich günstig das ein oder andere kaufen aber die Einzelpreise sind dann immer noch teurer als die Packs, die ich mir ausgesucht hatte. Dann kann ich auch noch warten, bis rrre irgendwann mal die fehlenden Features nachliefert und dann kaufen.


Es gibt aber nicht für alles Packs. Mir fehlten z.B. noch zwei Strecken die es in keinen Pack gibt und ich wollte mir noch das letzte Auto der Touring classics kaufen. Außerdem kann man sich z.B. ein Auto der DTM 1992 für wenig Geld kaufen und dann immer noch Online wie Offline gegen das restliche Feld fahren. Sollte man dann den Rest als Pack kaufen, muss man für den bereits gekauften Content nicht nochmal zahlen.


----------



## ak1504 (3. April 2015)

RaceRoom Racing [60fps] Multiplayer ★ GT Masters 2014 @ Slovakiaring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJx0c66_IPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2015)

*GTR2 Pack*

GTR2 Pack - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience

_The GTR2 Pack including the Cadillac CTS-V.R is now available!
It contains 4 car models and 35 liveries:

    BMW M3 GT2
    Chevrolet Corvette C6R GT2
    RUF RT12R
    Cadillac CTS-V.R_


*American Track Pack*

American Track Pack - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience

_4 Tracks incl. 10 Layouts

    Mazda Laguna Seca
    Mid Ohio Sportscar Course
    Indianapolis
    Sonoma Raceway_



Thread dazu im Forum:

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/gtr2-pack-american-track-pack.239/


----------



## ak1504 (9. April 2015)

Das im R3E Dashboard integrierte Pixlr Tool is schon ganz nett.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2015)

RaceRoom Racing Experience [60fps] ★ Cadillac CTS-V.R @ Mount Panorama Bathurst





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4pLVMoAzSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2015)

Shanghai Preview

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/shanghai-circuit.828/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2015)

Hier könnt ihr das DTM Spring Cup Finale Live sehen und kommentieren.

Der Live Stream startet ab Sonntag. 12.04.2015, ca. 18:30 Uhr.

ZEITPLAN:

    Training: 60 Minuten – START 18:30 Uhr
    Qualifikation: 20 Minuten – START 19:30 Uhr
    Rennen: 30 Minuten – START 19:50 Uhr


DTM ExperienceDTM Spring Cup Finale â€“ Live Stream - DTM Experience


----------



## ak1504 (14. April 2015)

Salzburgring

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/salzburgring.871/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2015)

*
Letze Wagen des kommenden Gr.5 Updates: Nissan Silvia Turbo*

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/group-5-class-updates.310/#post-2794




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MjIryweZ_Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/salzburgring.871/


----------



## ak1504 (16. April 2015)

Salzburgring is released..!


Salzburgring - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (21. April 2015)

Testing Gr.5 Cars





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2iyX9CZzvvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2015)

Pure Gr.5 Sound





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zZt6PG4SGPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. April 2015)

Das Group 5 Pack ist heute erschienen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PrNWYPfPKlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. April 2015)

Im Humblestore sind einige Rennsims reduziert.
https://www.humblebundle.com/store
Unter Anderem gibt es ein Simbin Bundle (Race07 + Addons, GTR, GTR2, GT Legends), einige R3E Inhalte und weitere Rennspiele.
Da es sich um Steamkeys handelt bleibt zu vermuten, dass GTR2 ohne Porsche und Lambo verkauft wird.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2015)

WIP Teaser:

_"The 6h Race of FIA WEC on the Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps this weekend is considered a highlight by many race fans around the world. We are working hard to bring that excitement into the RaceRoom Racing Experience. Check out this Work In Progress Preview of the Audi R18 LMP1 on Spa Francorchamps Race Circuit, Belgium"_

https://www.facebook.com/raceroom/p...0001808701050/990853904266560/?type=1&theater








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (5. Mai 2015)

In DTM Experience 2014 muss man den Boxenstopp mit der Taste "P" anfordern. Mit welcher Taste muss ich den Boxenstopp bestätigen?


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2015)

Da hatte ich kürzlich auch mal ein Problem bei der GT Masters Experience.
Ich musste in dem auftauchenden Fenster bei Boxeneinfahrt einen Wert ändern (in dem Fall Fahrerwechsel) und konnte dann mit den Pfeiltasten runter auf "Bestätigen". Dann Enter.

Ist es das, was dir zum Bestätigen fehlt?


----------



## ak1504 (5. Mai 2015)

Bestätigen is standard auf Enter...


----------



## rolli (5. Mai 2015)

@ak1504
Genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen.
Nur hat das eben erst geklappt, nachdem ich oben einen Wert geändert habe.
Ist natürlich logisch, dass man erst etwas wählen muss.


----------



## msdd63 (5. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich werde morgen mal ein kleines Test Race machen. Auswählen muss ich eigentlich nichts da ja die richtigen Reifen schon vorgeschlagen werden.
Bestätigen muss man mit EINGABE, nicht mit Enter. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. Mai 2015)

"Good News! Dedicated Server Support will be included in the next patch!"


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

DTM 2014 Demo: Demos - DTM Experience


ADAC GT Masters 2014 Demo: Demo - ADAC GT Masters Experience


Beide Offline ohne Steam..!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xB4gEahCz-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jor-El (29. Mai 2015)

Sind die Demos nur Steamless oder die Spiele ansich? Wäre ja klasse.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

Nur die Demos.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHFNb9aWbco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Juni 2015)

Das Update kann nun heruntergeladen werden.
Die Größe beträgt 9,4 Gb.
Die R3E-Website ist noch nicht erreichbar.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Bezahlsystem in R3E.
Soeben wollte ich ingame etwas mehr Guthaben kaufen, und habe keine Möglichkeit gesehen.
Die Option, direkt die Waren im Warenkorb zu bezahlen, möchte ich nicht unbedingt nutzen, da dies effektiv teurer kommt.
Lediglich im Store finde ich noch die vRP Packs: Virtual Race Points (vRP)
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit solch ein Pack mit Steamguthaben zu bezahlen?
Ich habe soeben das Geld für PCars zurückerstattet bekommen und würde mir dafür gerne R3E Guthaben holen.


----------



## rolli (7. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab den jetzt generalüberholten Store noch nicht ausprobiert, aber bislang wurde immer mit Steam-Guthaben bezahlt.
Sofern das Steam Wallet leer ist, wird halt dann mit PayPal etc. das Steam Wallet aufgeladen und dann direkt im R3E-Store bezahlt.

Falls sich daran nix geändert hat, sollte das also klappen.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juni 2015)

vRP gibts nur noch im dem von dir verlinkten Shop. Das aber schon seit glaube nem Jahr oder so.


----------



## rolli (7. Juni 2015)

@ak1504
Ok, jetzt seh ich grad, dass das gar nicht der "offizielle" Store war.
Ich dachte schon, sie hätten mit dem letzten Update alles umgebaut. 
Im "offiziellen" R3E-Store (Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience) gibt's in der Tat schon lang keine vRP-Packs mehr.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Juni 2015)

rolli schrieb:


> @ak1504
> Ok, jetzt seh ich grad, dass das gar nicht der "offizielle" Store war.
> Ich dachte schon, sie hätten mit dem letzten Update alles umgebaut.
> Im "offiziellen" R3E-Store (Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience) gibt's in der Tat schon lang keine vRP-Packs mehr.



Danke für eure Antwort.  
Schade, dann spare ich mir das Geld für iRacing.


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Juni 2015)

Auf die WTCC 2014 freue ich mich schon ziemlich. Endlich mal ein neuer Stadtkurs.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LDRhvlsycXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juni 2015)

RaceRoom ★ Chevrolet RML Cruze TC1 @ Shanghai Circuit Intermediate (WTCC)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKzqK_T-jcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juni 2015)

Macau im Store erhältlich..!



RaceRoom Racing ★ Citroen C Elysee WTCC @ Guia Circuit Macau






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NQdHztyOU3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2015)

Nächstes Wochenende allen Content + Spielmodi gratis testen !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2015)

RaceRoom Racing Experience - Seite 856


_"Ein verbessertes Schadensystem steht bei uns natürlich auch auf der Wunschliste, neben tausend anderen Dingen.


Konkret wird im Moment an anderen Dingen gearbeitet. 
Unter anderem Multiclass Support, grössere Grids & Broadcast system.


Auch in Sachen Physik hat sich, danke Unterstützung von Leuten wie Kelvin van der Linde, wieder einiges entwickelt.
Ihr dürft euch schonmal auf ne stark überarbeitete Version der GT3 Fahrzeuge freuen 


Was ich bis jetzt testen durfte, fühlte sich extrem gut an. Das von vielen bemängelte "schwammige" Gefühl sollte dann wohl der Vergangenheit angehören.


Ausserdem haben wir zuverlässige Daten für den Reifenabrieb bekommen, die hoffentlich auch bald umgesetzt werden können.


Aber es gibt wie immer viel zu tun, und nur eine handvoll Leute, die daran arbeiten.
Ich bitte also weiterhin um Geduld. Wir tun unser Möglichstes."_


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2015)

Spotter/Crew-Chief App:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHbXGMgCgGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Download und Thread im S3 Forum dazu:
https://forum.sector3studios.com/in...ar-radio-app-available-work-in-progress.2037/


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. Juni 2015)

Bin gestern zufällig über RaceRoom gestolpert. Ausgerechnet am FreeWeekend. 

Fand die Screenshots schon sehr beeindruckend, die InGame-Grafik dann zwar gut, aber nicht ganz so realistisch. Auch vermisste ich teilweise Rauch und Reifenspuren.

Aber egal, darauf kommt es ja nicht an. Scheint schon sehr realitätsnah zu sein und dass die Originalwagen und -fahrernamen vorhanden sind, finde ich auch klasse.
Da kommen Erinnerungen auf. Cecotto & Co. 

Was mir aber recht negativ aufgefallen ist:

Es soll eine Simulation sein und es gibt unzählige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, Strecken und Fahrzeuge sind sehr detailgetreu.
Sound ist klasse und viele Dinge umgesetzt, auf die in anderen Spielen wenig Wert gelegt wird.
Alles ok.
Mit dem passenden Equipment sicherlich absolut klasse.

Aber dass ein E30 M3 bei jeder kleinsten Lenkbewegung bei Landstraßentempo ausbricht, ich weiß ja nicht. Und dass der Wagen ziemlich schnell untersteuert kam mir auch komisch vor 

Da lässt sich ja ein echter E30 M3 mit Sommerreifen auf schneebedeckter Straße leichter kontrollieren, als in dem Spiel.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2015)

Aus deinen Sätzen kann man sofort ableiten das weder die Grafik auf Max war noch richtiges Equipment(Lenkrad) vorhanden ist oder du mit falschen Einstellungen fährst. Also nichts was an R3E liegt oder man nicht schnell auf dem Grund gehen könnte.

Es gibt zum Beispiel dermaßen viel Qualm bei Burnouts das der sogar ne Weile stehen bleibt lol ^^

Wenn Hilfe haben willst poste verwendete Hardware und deren Einstellungen im Treiber und ingame.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (28. Juni 2015)

Das stimmt, richtig mit den Einstellungen hatte ich mich nicht beschäftigt. Grafik hatte ich einfach auf "Hoch" gestellt, mehr nicht.

Muss mir das nächstes Wochenende mal ganz genau anschauen.

Ein Lenkrad habe ich, leider nix Besonderes. Logitech WingMan Formula GP.

Kann gut sein, daß das nicht richtig eingestellt war, denn direkt als Profil auswählen konnte ich es (obwohl erkannt als Gerät) nicht. Hatte dann die Tastatureinstellungen überschrieben (Key links = Lenkrad rechts usw)
Evtl. hat er dann die Lenkbewegungen eher digital angenommen. Wobei es bei langsamerem Tempo schon möglich war, auch nur leicht zu lenken. 

Danke für das Angebot, komme sicher darauf zurück


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juni 2015)

Also ohne ein Lenkrad mit 900 Grad Drehwinkel würde ich keine Sim fahren. Soweit ich weiß hat deines um die 180 Grad und da is es kein Wunder das du damit nicht vernünftig fahren kannst.


----------



## T'PAU (28. Juni 2015)

Jedem das seine. Ich komme mit meinem Simraceway/Steelseries SRW-S1 mit 180°-Einstellung wunderbar zurecht... in Assetto Corsa!
In Raceroom hab ich irgendwie bisher keine absolut passende Lenkungs-Einstellung gefunden. Da passt irgendwas mit den Empfindlichkeiten noch nicht. 

Jetzt am Free-WE erstmal alles mögliche durchprobiert, muss man ja ausnutzen die Zeit. 
Gruppe 5, M1 und WTCC gefielen mir von den Fahrzeugen (die ich noch nicht hab) am besten. Bei den Strecken war der Salzburgring meine meistgefahrene, während ich mit z.B. Bathurst oder Zolder überhaupt nicht zurecht komme.
War mal recht interessant (fast) alles anzutesten. Nur DTM2014 lies sich nicht auswählen. Das Bildchen in der Leiste oben war grau und es kommt irgendeine Server-Problem Meldung. Bei den Fahrzeugen waren nur die 13er zu finden.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2015)

*Ab heute Abend 20 Uhr für 24 Stunden Sale mit 50% auf alles im Store..!!.!!*


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Juli 2015)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Ich komme mit meinem Simraceway/Steelseries SRW-S1 mit 180°-Einstellung wunderbar zurecht... in Assetto Corsa!
> In Raceroom hab ich irgendwie bisher keine absolut passende Lenkungs-Einstellung gefunden. Da passt irgendwas mit den Empfindlichkeiten noch nicht.
> 
> Jetzt am Free-WE erstmal alles mögliche durchprobiert, muss man ja ausnutzen die Zeit.
> ...



Trotzdem ist das Feeling mit mehr Drehwinkel deutlich besser.
Außerdem überfährt man bei aktiviertem Reifenverschleiß die Gummis nicht so schnell.
Aber jedem das seine.

Bathurst ist eine extrem anspruchsvolle Strecke, deshalb fühlen sich dort auch nicht alle Fahrer wohl.
Vom Feeling her gleich es aufgrund der Betonwände einem Stadtkurs.
Außerdem muss man dort möglichst jeden Zentimeter ohne Anecken ausnutzen.
Zusätzlich muss man in vielen Kurven einbremsen (vor allem letzte Kurve Sektor 1 -> erste Kurve Sektor 2 und Bergab Passage) um schnell zu fahren.


----------



## T'PAU (2. Juli 2015)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das Feeling mit mehr Drehwinkel deutlich besser.
> Außerdem überfährt man bei aktiviertem Reifenverschleiß die Gummis nicht so schnell.
> Aber jedem das seine.


Klar ist mehr Drehwinkel besser, unbestritten. Nur ist das SRW-S1 nun mal ein Kompromiss.
Theoretisch kann man per Drehknopf bis 360° einstellen, praktisch ist mehr als 180° nicht drin mit dem Teil, da man dann die Paddles nicht mehr bedienen kann. [emoji57]


----------



## ak1504 (6. Juli 2015)

RaceRoom Racing ★ Multiplayer ★ WTCC 2014 @ Moscow Raceway 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5u9HDPd7oLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juli 2015)

Neuer Patch draussen:


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/raceroom-patchnotes-thread.261/#post-21789






MP Spectator Web Overlay


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/mp-spectator-web-overlay.2264/


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2015)

RaceRoom Racing | Nissan Skyline GTR R32 | Sachsenring






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdkzpZbMFbc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2015)

S3 CEO Chris Speed im Interview


RaceRoom Racing Experience Sector3 interview


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juli 2015)

Circuit Paul Ricard released..!


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/circuit-paul-ricard.2356/

Paul Ricard - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfugGjT55xA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2015)

*RaceRoom Summer Sale und Free Weekend..!*


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/raceroom-summer-sale.2420/


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2015)

"DTM 2015 - working on physics these days, with Bruno Spengler / Daniel Juncadella. Slow pace as they're both busy with real racing these days.
WTCC 2015 - some undisclosed tracks are already or will enter production soon.
ADAC 2015 - physics work is nearing its end, very nice feedback from Kelvin van der Linde made us do great progress there."


https://forum.sector3studios.com/in...coming-content-features.112/page-5#post-24320


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juli 2015)

*R3E Web Dashboards*


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/r3e-web-dashboard-released.2317/





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2015)

v.1.4.1.0 der Dashboard App verfügbar..!


Neue Dashboards:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2015)

RaceRoom Racing | Multiplayer | Hillclimb Icons @ Portimao GP 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ef51211_MZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (6. August 2015)

wieviel kostet es eig ca wenn man bei R3E alle autos und strecken kauft?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. August 2015)

Ich wurde nun kurzfristig zum 8. Lauf der DTM Virtual Championsship am Hockenheimring eingeladen.  
Starten werde ich für meine R3E Community, die EnRo Griffins.
Antreten werde ich mit dem Audi RS5 DTM.

Training: 19:00 (40 Minuten)
Quali: 19:40 (20 Minuten)
Rennen: 20:00 (30 Minuten)

Das Rennen wird unter Anderem direkt über RaceRoom gestreamt.
Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir die Daumen drücken würdet. 

P.S. Falls ihr noch eine R3E Community sucht, könnt ihr gerne mal bei den Griffins vorbeischauen. 
Wir sind zwar im R3E Bereich noch relativ neu, es ist jedoch viel in den letzten paar Wochen vorwärts gegangen.
Außerdem ist die Atmosphäre auf dem TS wirklich gut.





Dedde schrieb:


> wieviel kostet es eig ca wenn man bei R3E alle autos und strecken kauft?



Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen, da die Packs günstiger werden, wenn man bereits ein paar Inhalte hat.
Wenn jemand wirklich auf einmal fast alles kaufen will, kann er sich mit ein paar Tricks viel Geld sparen.
1. Die vRPs im Pack kaufen:  Virtual Race Points (vRP)
2. möglichst viele unterschiedliche Packs in den Einkaufswagen legen (Mengenrabatt).
3. Packs mit Inhalten, die man beim ersten mal schon gekauft hat, beim Zweiten mal mit zusätzlichem Rabatt abgreifen.


----------



## eye_of_fire (13. August 2015)

Ich hatte mir einen Teil des Rennens im Live-Stream angeschaut...sah gut aus was ihr da veranstaltet habt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. August 2015)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir einen Teil des Rennens im Live-Stream angeschaut...sah gut aus was ihr da veranstaltet habt



Bei mir lief so ziemlich alles schief.
Erst habe ich keinen Rythmus gefunden.
Dann in der ersten Runde ein unverschuldeter Dreher.
Direkt danach eine Slow Down Penalty.
Daraufhin hatte ich dann lange Zeit ein stark laggendes Fahrzeug vor mir.
Kurz vor Schluss bin ich dann im Eingang Motodrom komischerweise an der Mauer hängen geblieben, was mir eigentlich noch nie passiert ist.


----------



## eye_of_fire (17. August 2015)

ach Du warst das mit der Mauer


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2015)

Freitag 21 Uhr einschalten..! >> Twitch


_Physics Test race with Kelvin van der Linde!


ADAC GT Masters 2014 Champion Kelvin van der Linde has helped the development team tremendously in creating the new physics for the GTR3 cars in RaceRoom.


This coming Friday (Aug 21st) at 20.00 CEST, Kelvin and the Sector3 Studios developers will present and explain the results to the betatesters... and you are invited to the presentation! As an experiment the whole session will be broadcast on Twitch for you to follow in high quality, live and with no filters.


You can interact live with the team during the event in the Twich chat or by using #RaceRoomUpdate on Twitter, and we'll do our best to answer during the stream._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ritz186 (17. August 2015)

hört sich super an...

ich hoffe das wenigstens der Bentley es noch in das speil schafft...


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2015)

Die Frage kannst dann im Stream stellen


----------



## Ritz186 (18. August 2015)

ach andy ich kann doch kein englisch...ich habe zurzeit unerklärliche abstürze und schreibe mit den support was echt schlimm ist (hätte ja auch mal die lehrer damals sagen können das es wichtig ist)...


----------



## Modmaster (22. August 2015)

Schaut sehr gut aus 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=215&v=JcuqsNcY7b4


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2015)

Physics Test Race with Kelvin van der Linde






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kZ4oVhxZyQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (23. August 2015)

gibt es irgendwo eine deutsche zusammen fassung???

ich habe zwar geguckt und die kommentare übersetzen lassen aber was die erzählt haben leider nicht verstanden...


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2015)

Ja kann ich verstehen aber da gibts soviel Input gerade von Kevin VdL das das denke ich niemand machen würde.


----------



## ak1504 (24. August 2015)

Hier gibts schon mal ne Auflistung der Themen im Video mit dazugehöriger Zeitangabe: https://forum.sector3studios.com/in...s-test-stream-with-kelvin-van-der-linde.2726/


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2015)

Aktuelle Features der Dashboard App:


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/r3e-web-dashboard-released.2317/






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HULer5rIxww:209

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Der Mann hat nen Orden verdient. Wirklich awesome..!


----------



## eye_of_fire (27. August 2015)

habe ich das richtig gesehen, das man die App nur nutzen kann, wenn man RRE im Fenstermodus laufen hat?


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2015)

Fenstermodus is eigentlich falsch da rahmenlos aber ja muss man.


----------



## Modmaster (7. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=10&v=bdbSy3matrc


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (15. September 2015)

Spa kommt noch in dieser Woche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

spa sunset_2 by RaceRoom Racing Experience, auf Flickr


----------



## Modmaster (16. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YUw2o_vVqFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (16. September 2015)

Und? Wieviel Layouts hat die Strecke nun? Hab da mal was von *drei* Varianten gelesen. Kann man diese Infield-Cartbahn auch fahren?

--edit--
Hab's grad im Kunos AC-Forum (!) gelesen: 1. alte Boxenanlage (nach La Source), 2. neue Boxenanlage (vor La Source), 3. beide Boxenanlagen
Coole Sache für verschiedene Rennserien! Sollten die bei der AC-Version auch noch machen.


----------



## eye_of_fire (18. September 2015)

Die Infield-Cartbahn kann man nicht befahren und es gibt das aktuelle Streckenlayout mit 3 unterschiedlichen Boxenausfahrten bzw. Start-Ziellinien.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2015)

GP, Classic und Kombiniert. Wie in iRacing.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eye_of_fire (30. September 2015)

Ich finds klasse, das Sector3 es geschafft hat, den Bentley mit an Board zu bekommen


----------



## ak1504 (30. September 2015)

Bruno Spengler im Interview bei Testfahrten in der WIP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzcT8WLoHNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (9. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8os734ORJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessanter Dev-Stream mit Bruno Spengler.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Oktober 2015)

Update 20.10.2015


Changelog: https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/20-10-2015-raceroom-has-been-updated.3122/


*Wichtig: Bei allen Wagen mit Physik Updates im Setupscreen einmal auf "Auf Standard zurücksetzen" klicken..!*


----------



## ak1504 (23. Oktober 2015)

New Update | RaceRoom Racing | BMW Alpina B6 GT3 | Spa-Francorchamps






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHBMyamaapA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. November 2015)

Demnächst:


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/chang-international-circuit-aka-buriram.3241/






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eS3MshbBCt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. November 2015)

Audi Sport TT Cup - Physics Development with Mikaela Ahlin-Kottulinsky






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A5tXWWg5xQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (6. November 2015)

Äähm, worum ging's nochmal in dem Video?


----------



## Ritz186 (7. November 2015)

nicht vergessen die kleine ist mit max verstappen zusammen 
KLICK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu den autos:ich freue mich schon echt auf die kisten da die umsetzung der wtcc autos genial ist ,denke ich das die autos auch klasse werden aber der sound naja sector 3 kann ja nichts dafür das sich die kisten ******* anhören aber muss sich so ein 2 liter turbo anhören die vergangenheit hat ja auch gezeigt das sich klein motoren geil anhören können...real habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen aber ein paar freunde meinten auch das sie vom sound enttäucht wehren da hätten sie lieber den 5 zylinder nehmen sollen ,war halt ihre meinung...


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2015)

GTR3 Class Update


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/gtr3-class-update.3382/


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2015)

Aktuelles Tutorial zum erstellen eigener Dashboards.


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/r3e-web-dashboard-released.2317/






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ephMwFfxZO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (24. November 2015)

da ich absolut kein englisch kann ...kann man damit auch Smartphones ansteuern???tablets habe ich gesehen...


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2015)

Is doch das gleiche nur in kleiner ^^

Im Thread S.25 hat jemand was fürs iphone gebaut...


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2015)

Black Friday Angebote


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/black-friday-deals.3473/


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bd-Db_wAEo4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Dezember 2015)

*Update 09.12.15*

*Game: 
- Added new content that will be released very soon. 
Implemented Refuelling in pitstops. This is still work in progress and there will be additional fuel options in car setup later. For now all cars will start with full tank. 

- Increased session length up to 6 hours.(R3E only. Does not apply to other experiences.) Please note the replay file size will be rather big on longer session races. You can disable replay recording by adding “-disableReplay” to Launch Options for the game on Steam. 

- Added Push-to-Pass logic with a temporary HUD element for it. (HUD will be changed in the near future). Push-to-Pass info is available for spectator overlays and in shared memory. 
- Removed the hidden fuel and wear multipliers that were automatically applied depending on race length in R3E. 
- Added mandatory pitstop, tyre wear and fuel use options to R3E single player races. 
- Fixed a crash that was occurring when car status hud was getting disabled. 
- Fixed Mandatory pitstop not counting for player on certain experiences. 
- Fixed issue with window values getting wrong if window was minimized, which caused hud objects to appear incorrect. 
- Fixed a couple of memory leaks. 
- Fixed background video being stretched to right monitor on triple screen setups. 
- DTM 2013 - Fixed an issue with 4th round of qualifying ending after the outlap and ending the session with no qualifying time. 
- DTM 2014 - Fixed mandatory pitstop not counting for the player. 
- Fixed an AI related crash that could have occurred while updating certain events. 
- Fixed an issue where the menu would show two “End Session” buttons after returning to Garage from Pause menu after session time has run out. 
- Fixed car setup screen blinking red when using non English languages. 
- Tweaked AI to improve AI starts on grid. 
- Fixed an endless loading issue that could occur on slow connections that would timeout mid loading. 



Multiplayer: 
- Increased default connection timeout to 30 seconds. 
- Removed a double call to set a connection related option (TCP_NODELAY) for server-client tcp socket. 


Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI: 

- A.I. logic improvements. More racy, less hesitant to overtaking, handles crashes better; AI’s now try and avoid cars even when collisions are disabled. 
- Improved AI behaviour coming into sharp corners and pitstop area, and various other small fixes.
- Improved AI logic for the chosen gear when player regains control from AI. 
- Tweaked AI speed on 2nd hairpin of Norisring. 
- Tweaked AI speed on 2nd turn of Oschersleben. 
- Tweaked Bathurst AI behaviour. 
- Tweaked Monza AI behaviour and merged cut corridors for all difficulty levels. 
- Nurburgring: Fixed "empty pitboxes" problem where AI couldnt perform pitstops 
- Redbull Ring: Fixed "empty pitboxes" problem where AI couldnt perform pitstops. 
- Lausitzring: Fixed "empty" pitboxes and merged cut corridors for all difficulty levels. 
- Hockenheim: Fixed “empty” pitboxes and tweaked AI behavior in turn 1. 

- Updated single screen chasecam positions for all cars 
- Added missing action cameras for RUF RT12R (GTR3) 

- Increased FFB strength for Prototype and Radical cars 


Art: 
- Mid Ohio - Fixed some flickering banners. 
- Nurburgring - Fixed mixed advertisement banners. 
- Paul Ricard - Tweaked distant terrain texture 
- Zolder - Reduced bumpiness of the track, fixed some flickers in turn 10. 
- Monza - Updated curbstones to current design, lowered some rounded curbs, and various tweaks 
- Hockenheim - Curbs tweaked and adjusted to match drivers feedback. Gravel texture update. Oil bottle on top of pitbuilding now has new sponsor. 
- Bathurst - Small tweaks 
- Suzuka - Removed an abandoned truck in pitlane 

- Fixed Aquila car shadows. 
- Fixed flickering labels in Nissan GT-R GT3 cockpit 


Portal & Backend Systems: 
- Fixed certain content returning error 20103 when trying to use them. 
- Fixed leaderboard challenge launch function checking whether the player owns the livery instead of the car. 
- Fixed newsletter subscription option not saving in Account Settings. *


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2015)

RaceRoom Racing | Audi Sport TT Cup 2015 | Portimao Circuit National






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UwT8qEiYCBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2015)

Chang International Circuit


Chang International Circuit - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goJXBuyB6lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Die_Pest (16. Dezember 2015)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *Update 09.12.15*
> 
> BLA BLABLA.... [/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]



Solange das Ding nicht 3d vision kompatibel ist, warn das 50€ für die Tonne! Black friday hin oder her.
LFS, rfactor,rfactor2, A.C. und iRenting packen das ja auch.


----------



## rolli (17. Dezember 2015)

Das ist deine persönliche Meinung.
Es gibt auch Menschen, die ohne 3D Vision sehr gut leben können.

Konntest du das nicht vorher in Erfahrung bringen, bevor du die 50 Euro "in die Tonne" investiert hast? 

Naja, ich geh dann mal wieder oldschool in der "2. Dimension" zocken.


----------



## OC.Conny (18. Dezember 2015)

Die_Pest schrieb:


> Solange das Ding nicht 3d vision kompatibel ist, warn das 50€ für die Tonne! Black friday hin oder her.
> LFS, rfactor,rfactor2, A.C. und iRenting packen das ja auch.



erst informieren dann investieren


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kB0bmV4uHss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Die_Pest (21. Dezember 2015)

@rolli und  OC.Conny      hatte RaceRoom eigentlich gar nicht auf dem dem Radar, aber dann kam das blackfriday Angebot. Der gesamte Kontent für 50 flocken und da ich erst sehr spät davon erfuhr war das eher ne Augen zu und durch nummer.

@rolli   Ohne 3d ist das inzwischen leider so für mich, als wenn ich mich in mein Auto setze und erstmal die aufziehen müßte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2015)

Formula RaceRoom 2 - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2015)

50% Steam Sale


RaceRoom Racing Experience on Steam


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2015)

RaceRoom Racing | Formula RaceRoom 2 | Red Bull Ring






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuH0vRkF3sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VollgasPilot (30. Dezember 2015)

Also RaceRoom find ich die insgesamt derzeit beste Sim am Markt!

Vorallem die Strecken sehen super und einfach natürlich aus. 

Assetto Corsa und Project Cars sind mir zu viel Arcade und zu viel Bling-Bling


----------



## msdd63 (30. Dezember 2015)

Assetto Corsa ist null Arcade! Das ist eine reine Sim!


----------



## VollgasPilot (30. Dezember 2015)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Assetto Corsa ist null Arcade! Das ist eine reine Sim!



Nein, dafür ist es zuviel gerutsche und ziviel (kontrolliertes) driften aus den Kurven raus bei bissl zuviel Gas.

Ich bin der Meinung die brauchen noch bissl Zeit bis das Produkt fertig ist, auch bauen sie mit jedem Update gefühlt 5 neue Fehler ein.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giqyaXUh-3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




RaceRoom Racing Experience: Entwickler geben Überblick zu kommenden Features und Inhalten


RaceRoom Racing Experience: Entwickler geben Überblick zu kommenden Features und Inhalten - News - SPEEDMANIACS.COM


----------



## T'PAU (1. Januar 2016)

Gefällt mir optisch besser als die AC-Version, gerade was Bäume, Details usw. angeht. Nur Zuschauer fehlen irgendwie (noch). Hat den Charakter einer Privatveranstaltung. Gerade bei R3E mit den teilweise animierten Zuschauern (Fahnen schwenken usw.) muss das gut rüberkommen bei dieser Strecke.
Wo wird diese Streckenvariante gefahren? Mit Mercedes-Arena, GP-Kurzanbindung, "flüssige" NGK-Schikane. Die 24h-Variante ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2016)

VLN...


----------



## VollgasPilot (1. Januar 2016)

@ T'PAU

Jo, sieht richtig schön "natürlich" und realistisch aus, keine übertriebenen Augenkrebs-Effekte wie bei den anderen Games.

RacRoom gehört die Zukunft.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Januar 2016)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> @ T'PAU
> 
> Jo, sieht richtig schön "natürlich" und realistisch aus, keine übertriebenen Augenkrebs-Effekte wie bei den anderen Games.
> 
> RacRoom gehört die Zukunft.




Sei da mal nicht zu sehr vorlaut.
Bei R3E fehlen auch noch viele Elemente.
Ich werde mir nach langem AC und R3E spielen innerhalb der nächsten paar Monate rFactor2 anschauen.
Die haben zumindest schon einen "echten" dynamischen Grip, der die gefahrenen Linien registriert.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2016)

rF2 und iRacing machen es richtig... Iracing perfekt... In AC geht nur Grip der kompletten Strecke und über Cars brauchen wa nich reden ^^ Fake Ideallinie im Regen sagt alles...


----------



## VollgasPilot (2. Januar 2016)

@  mr.4EvEr

R3E ist ja offiziell auch noch alpha oder beta... das Gesamtpaket sieht dennoch top aus.

Bei iRacing stört mich halt dass man gleich abonniern muss, ich würde es wenigstens mal gerne unverbindlich (offline) testen, wieso machen die das nicht?
@ ak kannst du mir dazu vielleicht was sagen bzgl. iRacing testen...?

rFactor 2 ist was Fahrphysik angeht sicher top, wie schon der erste Teil, insgesamt wirkts aber leider bisschen angestaubt...
Geil ist halt dass der EnduRacers 997 Cup letzt dafür erschienen ist, EnduRacers war ja schon die Krönung für rF1.

Dass Project Cars ein Arcade-Titel wird war mir klar als ich las, dass es von den Nfs Shift Machern kommt. Die Strecken z.B. überzeugen mich auch nicht, einfach nicht realistisch, überall stehen so unnötige Fahnen rum usw.

R3E mit der Fahr- und Streckenphysik von rF2 wär bestimmt toll^^


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2016)

iRacing ist nicht aufs offline fahren ausgelegt die ganze Sim und der offizielle Service hängen zusammen und das is auch gut so.

Abo hin oder her. Der Qualitäts Standard is sehr hoch und auch das Racing sucht seines gleichen.

15 Dollar tun nich weh und der inklusiv Content is interessant und man kann ne Menge testen

Join iRacing | Memberships | iRacing.com | iRacing.com Motorsport Simulations


----------



## Ritz186 (2. Januar 2016)

ich wäre auch schon lange dabei aber der hohe preis vom conten(naja mal etwas deutsch im menu )...letztes jahr(glaube januar 2015) hatte ich auch mal getestet aber der content hätte 600 bis 700 € gekostet...die müßten mal ein paket schnüren bei iracing...

der monatliche preis ist ja okay...


----------



## VollgasPilot (2. Januar 2016)

Man zahlt die Grundgebühr aber muss den Content noch extra kaufen?

Sorry, das ist mir deutlich zuviel...


----------



## Ritz186 (2. Januar 2016)

ja klar ich glaube max 10$ für ein auto und 15$ pro strecke und 30$ für die nordschleife aber darüber kann andy mehr sagen...


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2016)

Ja klar. Extremer Aufwand bei Wagen und Strecken + den kompletten online Service und sie haben sogar nen Telefon Support. 

Wie gesagt: In Ruhe ausprobieren. Dann hat man ein anderes Bild von der Sache. Ich habe für mich entschieden das es das Geld wert ist.


Wenn dazu noch Fragen sind dann bitte hier im iRacing Thread weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-sportspiele/310798-sammelthread-iracing.html

*

What Comes With Membership?*



_Unlimited racing against real people from around the world in official series_
_Over 40 official Series, Over 400 private leagues_
_Full racing and website functionality including ghost racing, stats, teams, etc_
_12 cars and 14 tracks for free & access to over 100 laser scanned cars and tracks_
_Team Racing with driver swaps_
_Endurance Racing – Up to 24 Hours in length_
_Access to full racing licensing and rating system_
_Mixed class racing, open setup racing, team racing, league racing, private racing_
_Time trialing, open practice, special racing events_
_Hosted/Tournament racing_
_Full member forum access_
_World class customer support_
_24/7 live online racing, centralized service & community, always find a race_
_The most realistic driving experience ever created for PC or Mac_
_Simple installation & ease of use, no messing with files & messy downloads_
_Over 70 laser scanned officially licensed tracks available_
_Over 50 laser scanned officially licensed racing cars available_
_Officially sanctioned and licensed NASCAR, Indy Car, Aussie V8, IMSA, SRO_
_A racing community of over 60,000 racers_
_Constant content, improvements and features added with one click updates_
_Endorsed by professional drivers from every major racing series from around the world_


----------



## VollgasPilot (3. Januar 2016)

Mal ne Frage, habt ihr irgendwie ne Gruppe oder so wo ihr regelmäßig Events zusammen fahrt?

Suche eine schöne deutschsprachige Truppe, mit der man sowas machen kann...

So eine toernste Liga möchte ich auch nicht fahren...


----------



## ak1504 (3. Januar 2016)

Hier wird oft R3E gefahren und auch anderes: sw0rdi // YT ? Foren-Übersicht


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. Januar 2016)

@Vollgas-Pilot: Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass R3E nur indirekt eine Alpha ist.
Angefangen hat (für die meisten Member) alles im Frühjahr 2012.
Seitdem gibt es die "Alpha".
Selbstverständlich hat sich seitdem viel getan.
Zu Beginn gab es nur den Aquila und den (fiktiven) RaceRoom Raceway.
Inzwischen sind immer mehr Lizenzen und Klassen hinzugekommen und unzählige Physikupdates wurden nachgereicht.

Alles in Allem ist Sector3 auf einem guten Weg, Kunos mMn (auch wenn das einige anders sehen) auf einem etwas besseren.
Von Anfang an fand ich das FFB bei Assetto Corsa direkter, nachvollziehbarer und weniger gefiltert.
Selbstverständlich hat sich bei beiden Spielen extrem viel getan, aber Kunos ist für mich immer einen kleinen Schritt voraus.
Auch was die Features angeht.
Kunos hatte früher einen Mulitplayer und extrem früh die Nos.

Alles in Allem ist es eine Glaubensfrage, welche Sim die beste ist.
Das hängt einfach zu sehr vom eigenen Geschmack ab.
Außerdem spielen auch die Einstellungen eine große Rolle, in Assetto Corsa gibt es weniger FFB Einstellungen, wodurch auch weniger verpfuscht werden kann.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (4. Januar 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Außerdem spielen auch die Einstellungen eine große Rolle, in Assetto Corsa gibt es weniger FFB Einstellungen, wodurch auch weniger verpfuscht werden kann.


Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Bei rFactor2, Assetto Corsa oder auch iRacing muss man ehrlich gesagt nur die Buttons und Achsen belegen und das FFB passt out-of-the-box. Höchstens noch FFB-Stärke nachregeln und Minimum Force (Minimum Steering Torque) je nach eigenem Lenkrad einstellen. Fertig ist die Laube!

Ich wünschte R3E würde da einen ähnlichen Weg gehen. Es hat in meinen Augen zuviele unnötige Steuerungs/FFB-Parameter, die eigentlich fest von der Fahrphysik definiert sein sollten. Warum sollte man z.B. den Untersteuern-Effekt anpassen wollen? Die Steuerung wird bei Untersteuern leichter, aber um wieviel muss die Physik vorgeben, und nicht wie ich es persönlich gern hätte. Zuviele Dinge zum verstellen und verschlimmbessern. Manchmal ist weniger halt mehr. 

Aber soweit ich weiß, sind für ein kommendes R3E-Update auch Änderungen bei den FFB-Einstellungen geplant.


----------



## VollgasPilot (4. Januar 2016)

Ich sehe das ja auch so. Aber solange die FFB-Einstellungen standardmäßig passen und gut sind, ist es ja auch ok.

Aber stimmt schon, je weniger man einstellen und verschlimmbessern kann, desto besser eigentlich.

FFB ist aber auch eine Glaubens- und Geschmacksfrage: Effekte künstlich verstärken ja/nein usw. ... 

Für mich ist das wichtigste immer erstmal dass Lenkwinkel von meinem physischen Lenkrad und dem virtuellen übereinstimmen, da hängts ja schon bei manchen...

Oder manche stellen auch den Lenkeinschlag zu hoch ein, dadurch wird die ganze Fuhre dann eher instabil beim einlenken usw. und man kann nicht mehr so präzise fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Januar 2016)

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/audi-tt-rs-vln.3876





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VollgasPilot (5. Januar 2016)

Grafisch einfach nur top, könnte glatt ein Foto sein !


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2016)

50% bis 18. Janurar

Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dedde (13. Januar 2016)

gibts eig die nordschleife noch nicht? oder einfach das spiel komplett für 50euro oder so? weil mit den punkten verliert man total die übersicht


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2016)

Es gab ende November ne Aktion wo man alles für 50 bekommen konnte... Wurde überall geteilt... Hier auf Seite 66...

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/black-friday-deals.3473/


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (13. Januar 2016)

Dedde schrieb:


> ...oder einfach das spiel komplett für 50euro oder so? weil mit den punkten verliert man total die übersicht


Oder du holst dir hier im Raceroomstore einfach 7500 vRP für 49,99€. Momentan (bis zum 18.1.) gibt es noch Content-Packs zu 50% Rabatt. Mit den 7500 vRP solltest du eigentlich sämtliche Packs erwerben können (falls du auf ältere DTM, WTCC oder GT Masters Saisons verzichten kannst). Und das ist 'ne Menge Content.
Meine Empfehlung: Erstmal ADAC GT Masters 2014 und DTM 2015 kaufen. Damit hast du vorallem schon eine Vielzahl an Strecken und die kriegst du bei weiteren Käufen angerechnet. Wenn du dir dann das American Track Pack und das European Track Pack holst kostet das gleich nochmal weniger, weil ein Teil schon in GT Masters und/oder bei der DTM dabei ist. Danach den Rest nach Bedarf zulegen.

Mit den Punkten ist das verhältnismäßig simpel. 500 vRP sind knapp 5€. Wenn du vRP's mit Mengenrabatt im Raceroomstore gekauft hast, ist's umgerechnet noch weniger.


Ja der Blackfriday-Deal für 49,99€ war natürlich für R3E-Einsteiger ideal.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2016)

Ford und Nissan GTO...


https://www.facebook.com/raceroom/posts/1120212804664002


https://www.flickr.com/photos/raceroom





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2016)

BEHIND THE SCENES OF SIM RACING DEVELOPMENT


Behind the Scenes of Sim Racing Development


----------



## Dedde (14. Januar 2016)

ich möchte grad auch die älteren dtm etc. hab mir jetzt 2/3 car packs und 3/4 strecken gekauft und hab gleich mal 35euro gelöhnt. eig ne unverschämtheit, aber ich bin ja so blöd und kaufe es^^


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht einfach etwas ungeschickt die Packs verglichen ?

Der is zufrieden mit seinem Einkauf: R3E New year sale | RaceDepartment


----------



## norse (15. Januar 2016)

WAAS - die GTO bringen die rein? 

ees ist für mich echt das genialste Spiel derzeit


----------



## Dedde (15. Januar 2016)

das spiel ist echt toll, ich hätte nur viel lieber  40-50 euro bezahlt wie bei anderen auch... nordschleife sieht extrem super aus, freu mich sehr darauf, weiß einer wann genau die kommen soll?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_5ZvjA7ts8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VollgasPilot (16. Januar 2016)

In den nächsten paar Wochen wird die Nordschleife kommen.

Das mit den Packs kaufen ist halt so, immerhin kann man kostenlos probe fahren.

Hab mir das "European Track Pack" gekauft und damit ist man ja auch schonmal gut versorgt.

Woanders gibts auch DLCs, siehe Assetto Corsa etc.


----------



## Dedde (17. Januar 2016)

so bald schon? ja wahnsinn. ich hab mich die tage mal ordentlich mit r3e befasst und finde es echt gigantisch, habe mal die sounds direkt mit onboard videos verglichen, das ist wirklich der hammer. dir fahrphysik kommt mega authentisch rüber wie ich finde, ist neben ac mein absoluter favorit im mom, da ist pcars mmn einfach meilenweit weg
leider hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden wie man sli zum laufen bekommt. wobei bei fhd und max settings bin ich sogar mit einer karte immer bei 100-144fps. aber für downsampling wäre sli super


----------



## ak1504 (17. Januar 2016)

SLI wird nicht unterstützt... Es gab welche die es mit irgend nem SLI Bit zu laufen hatten... Schau ich mal bei Gelegenheit... Sollte aber im S3 Forum gewesen sein...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Januar 2016)

VollgasPilot schrieb:


> In den nächsten paar Wochen wird die Nordschleife kommen.
> 
> Das mit den Packs kaufen ist halt so, immerhin kann man kostenlos probe fahren.
> 
> ...




Das stimmt aber im Vergleich zu R3E ist Assetto Corsa um einiges billiger.
Schon alleine eine Strecke kostet außerhalb der Packs ca. 5€.
Und selbst wenn man im Sale alle Packs gekauft hat (was evtl. 2/3 vom gesamten Inhalt entspricht) ist man bestimmt bei mindestens 7500 vRPs (50€) gelandet.

Seid ihr euch so sicher, dass die Nordschleife nicht mehr länger dauert?
Gab es dazu einen DevStream oder ein offizielles Datum?
Ansonsten rechne ich eher mit ein paar Monaten.


----------



## Ritz186 (19. Januar 2016)

das video ist von den Entwicklern(genau wie von Dedde) und da kannst du dir selber ausmalen wie lange es noch dauert auf jedenfall keine MONATE...

es fehlen wohl nur noch details(zuschauer u.s.w) und ich denke mal das noch an der performance gearbeitet wird...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=giqyaXUh-3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Januar 2016)

Fährt sich jedenfalls großartig


----------



## Ritz186 (19. Januar 2016)

bist du schon zum beta-tester auf gestiegen???

wenn ja erzähle doch mal etwas zum beispiel zur performance und so weiter...


----------



## ak1504 (19. Januar 2016)

Ich bin seit 2013 Tester 

R3E läuft wie immer bei mir, wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## Ritz186 (19. Januar 2016)

Achso und dann gibts du so wenig infos ....

nee ich meinte nicht generell r3e sonder die nordschleife....

dann gib mal ein Statement ab wie du aktuell die nordschleife ist(Bsp performance der strecke da es ja bei spa Probleme gab) und halt der rest???
weisst du vielleicht welche varianten es geben wird???
was glaubst du wie lange noch bis zum release dauert??


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (19. Januar 2016)

Ritz186 schrieb:


> dann gib mal ein Statement ab wie du aktuell die nordschleife ist(Bsp performance der strecke da es ja bei spa Probleme gab) und halt der rest???
> weisst du vielleicht welche varianten es geben wird???
> was glaubst du wie lange noch bis zum release dauert??


Ich tippe mal ganz stark, das fällt unter NDA.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Januar 2016)

Infos werden noch füh genug kommen. Dazu darf ich nix sagen. Wie immer Soon ™™


----------



## Ritz186 (19. Januar 2016)

Schade   

aber ich kann es verstehen das du nichts sagen darfst...


----------



## SpaceDiverX (19. Januar 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber im Vergleich zu R3E ist Assetto Corsa um einiges billiger.



Sorry, aber mir ist es scheiß egal ob ich am Ende 20€ mehr oder weniger zahle, was ich will ist Qualität, und die bieten sie, denn insgesamt gesehen ist R3E derzeit das beste bzw. vielversprechendste am Markt. Ich kauf halt nur die Strecken und Autos die mich wirklich interessieren und fertig... wie schon gesagt, mit dem European Tracks Pack hat man schonmal ne gute Basis.

Assetto corsa hat ne komische Optik und mit jedem Patch bauen sie gefühlt 10 neue Fehler ein, das ist nix.

Ich fahre auch in echt Rennen und kann nur sagen, die Strecken sind echt sehr gut umgesetzt.

Mein Lieblingsauto ist der Ruf (Porsche) GT3.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. Januar 2016)

Das AC um einiges billiger ist hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich in R3E nichts kaufe.

Ich besitze: DTM2013, DTM2014, 2015, GTR2 Pack, Group5, Pack, FR2 Pack, Radical Pack, WTCC & GT Masters 2013 und noch einiges mehr an Content.

Qualitativ ist R3E (besserer Sound, Wettbewerbe) und AC (mMn bessere Physik) im Moment für mich gleich gestellt.
Das ändert nichts daran, dass AC trotzdem um einiges billiger ist.
Für Leute die halbwegs ordentlich verdienen, mag der Preis nicht so ausschlaggebend sein....aber für mich als Student überlegt man sich trotzdem ob man neuen Content wirklich viel fährt, oder besser bis zum nächsten Sale wartet.

Hast du schon nennenswert viele Stunden in AC gedreht?
Jede Sim hat im Moment ihre eigenen Vorzüge und so sollte jeder das finden, was ihm am meisten Spaß macht.
Ich bin eig. nur wegen meiner Community in R3E (wobei mir meine AC Community auch gefällt) und den Wettbewerben  dort so viel unterwegs.
Sowie der Möglichkeit relativ unkompliziert auf Server mit passenden Gegnern und echten Rennfahrern zu gehen.

Aber mal sehen wie "Assetto Corsa Pro" wird.


----------



## SpaceDiverX (21. Januar 2016)

Ja hab AC schon mehrmals anprobiert, aber die komische unrealistische (farblose) Grafik geht garnicht, und das Handling ist auch unglaubwürdig. 
Da brechen die Karren hinten viel zu schnell aus und lassen sich zu leicht driften. Für mich ist das eher Arcade (soll ja auch für die Konsolen kommen...)

So ein Rennauto hat im RL erstmal Grip ohne Ende und bricht bei weitem nicht so schnell aus wie in AC.  Das ständige Reifengequietsche geht mir auch auf den Zeiger, allgemein rutschen die Autos einfach zu viel.

Ganz ehrlich, ich besitze in R3E NUR den GT2 und GT3 Ruf (Porsche), wobei ich meist nur mit letzterem Fahre. Was anderes interessiert mich einfach nicht^^
Außer es kommt mal irgendwann noch ein schöner Ferrari F430 oder E92 M3 GTS oder sowas... DTM-Fan bin ich nicht so.

Bin halt auch schon in echt Porsche Cup Autos gefahren, hat sicherlich auch damit zu tun...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (22. Januar 2016)

Also wenn Assetto Corsa Arcade ist, dann ist es R3E auch.
Was die Physik anbelangt gehen beide einen etwas anderen Weg...aber nachvollziehbar ist für mich das Fahrverhalten in beiden spielen.
Den Rutsch-Effekt kannst du in Assetto Corsa übrigens extra einstellen.
Generell habe ich alle Effekte ziemlich niedrig eingestellt und das FFB regle ich über das Anti Clipping Tool.

Das Assetto Corsa mehr übersteuert als R3E empfinde ich definitiv nicht.
Seit dem großen Physikupdate im Sommer 2015 untersteuert mir AC sogar in manchen Bereichen fast ein wenig viel.
Und der GT2 RUF in R3E (den ich selbst richtig gerne fahre) ist nunmal ein echtes Kurvenmonster. Außerdem hat die GT2 glaube ich noch nicht das Reifenupdate erhalten, oder?

Die DTM gefällt mir in R3E richtig gut, die Kisten sind zwar (in Anbetracht ihrer Leistung) im Grenzbereich nicht einfach zu fahren, machen mir aber richtig viel Spaß.
Bist du schon DTM 2015 über den Wintercup gefahren?
Wenn nicht, dann solltest du die Gelegenheit noch nutzen, denn die Reifenphysik hat sich bei den DTM Autos stark verbessert.
Nun spürt man wesentlich besser (und intensiver) den Punkt an dem die Reifen an Haftung verlieren.


----------



## SpaceDiverX (23. Januar 2016)

Der GT3 Ruf ist relativ neu in R3E und hat glaube ich daher auch die neuesten Physics usw.

Vielleicht probier ich demnächst mal wieder AC aus, aber meine Erwartungen sind gering.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Februar 2016)

RaceRoom Racing | Multiplayer | DTM 1992 @ Norisring







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9x-VffZTQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Februar 2016)

NSU is da: NSU TTS - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## ak1504 (19. Februar 2016)

RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer | NSU Prinz TTS @ Hockenheimring







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6ZNXltQQ78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Februar 2016)

Saving Setups: ​

http://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/feature-saving-setups.4319


----------



## ak1504 (3. März 2016)

Tatuus F.4

​https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/tatuus-f-4.4368




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (8. März 2016)

Neue Infos, Bilder: https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/nordschleife.1319/page-32#post-57226


Flickr - Photo Sharing!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VollgasPilot (8. März 2016)

Echt der Knaller, das beste Rennspiel am Markt wird nochmal deutlich geiler !
Das wird wohl die beste Nordschleifen-Umsetzung bis heute werden.

Ich hoffe dass die Schnarchzapfen an Redakteuren auch mal aus dem Winterschlaf kommen und mehr über RaceRoom berichten,  statt immer nur über das sehr mittelmäßige Project cars

Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. März 2016)

Naja...die NOS in Assetto Corsa gilt es zu schlagen und das wird sicherlich nicht einfach werden.
Zumal R3E für meinen Geschmack immer noch eine dezente Comic-Grafik hat.


----------



## msdd63 (8. März 2016)

Ich bin auch gespannt die R3E NOS an die Assetto Corsa NOS ran kommt.


----------



## ak1504 (8. März 2016)

Mit was genau wo ran kommt ? Details ?


----------



## onlygaming (13. März 2016)

Ich muss ja sagen dass mich R3E gar nicht anspricht dieses P2P nervt mich so. Warum können die nicht für 80€ ein Paket machen wo alle/viele Autos und Strecken drin sind aber diese vPoints mit denen man sich alles einzeln kaufen muss ist ja schlimm  (Ja ich bin bereit 80€ dafür zu zahlen wenn ich nicht alle 2 Wochen wieder 3,49 für irgendwelche Autos/ Strecken blechen muss xD )


----------



## Andregee (13. März 2016)

Wer zwingt dich denn zum zweiwöchentlichen Kauf?


----------



## onlygaming (13. März 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wer zwingt dich denn zum zweiwöchentlichen Kauf?



Keiner aber es ist doch blöd wenn man dann Online spielen will und alle andere Inhalte haben, deswegen wäre es ja coll wenn es zumindest mal so eine "Basic" Version geben würde wo man dann schon mal so 20 Autos und 10 Strecken hat oder so.


----------



## msdd63 (13. März 2016)

Mit der Kleckertaktik wird schon Mega Kohle gescheffelt.


----------



## onlygaming (13. März 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Mit der Kleckertaktik wird schon Mega Kohle gescheffelt.



Ja leider


----------



## ak1504 (13. März 2016)

Menge Kohle... Schön wärs...


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (14. März 2016)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Mit der Kleckertaktik wird schon Mega Kohle gescheffelt.


Ohne Einblick in irgendwelche Verkaufszahlen halte ich das für eine ziemlich übertriebene Behauptung. SimRacing ist ein Nischengenre und da scheffelt kein Entwickler wirklich Kohle. Schau dir mal die Steamcharts von R3E an. Durchschnittlich 200 Spieler pro Tag sind nicht besonders viel, und wieviel Content von diesen Spielern gekauft wurde, weiß man auch nicht.

Wenn man beispielsweise einfach mal die Monatsgehälter von 10 Entwickler zusammenrechnen würde ........ dann sollte man mal grob überschlagen wieviel Strecken/Fahrzeuge/Packs im Monat verkauft werden müssen, um allein die Lohnkosten wieder reinzukriegen. Von "Kohle scheffeln" kann da bestimmt nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Andregee (14. März 2016)

Das zu erkennen, erfordert aber auch minimal Weitblick.


----------



## Danger23 (14. März 2016)

Ich hab jetzt auch mal angefangen R3E zu spielen. Allerdings ist mein Lenkrad definitiv zu schlecht um halbwegs gute Runden zu fahren. Ein Logitech Momo ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Was mir aber schon sehr gut gefällt ist, dass man durch diverse Challenges auch Sachen antesten kann die man nicht gekauft hat. Sprich auch Strecken sieht die man noch nicht hat. 
Also in das Spiel werde ich defintiv Geld rein stecken da es mir sehr gut gefällt nur ein ordentliches Lenkrad mit guten Einschlagwinkel muss her.


----------



## onlygaming (14. März 2016)

Danger23 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch mal angefangen R3E zu spielen. Allerdings ist mein Lenkrad definitiv zu schlecht um halbwegs gute Runden zu fahren. Ein Logitech Momo ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Was mir aber schon sehr gut gefällt ist, dass man durch diverse Challenges auch Sachen antesten kann die man nicht gekauft hat. Sprich auch Strecken sieht die man noch nicht hat.
> Also in das Spiel werde ich defintiv Geld rein stecken da es mir sehr gut gefällt nur ein ordentliches Lenkrad mit guten Einschlagwinkel muss her.



Würde ich ja wenn man so für 60€ ein so ne Art Race Room Basic Paket hätte


----------



## Andregee (14. März 2016)

Dann kaufe für 60 vrp, das gibt Rabatt und davon kaufst du das was dir gefällt. Das ist doch besser als wenn man sich den Basiscontent nicht aussuchen kann


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2016)

Vor Weihnachten zum Black Friday gabs alles für 50 Taler. Hat er wohl verschlafen ^^ Aber wie Andre sagt kauf dir vRP hier und fertig: https://www.raceroomstore.com/shop_de/list_page?cat=17


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (15. März 2016)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Würde ich ja wenn man so für 60€ ein so ne Art Race Room Basic Paket hätte


Wie meine beiden Vorredner schon gesagt haben ...... kauf dir vRP's im Raceroomstore und stell dir dein "Basispaket" selbst zusammen. Flexibler geht's kaum.

Beispielsweise bekommst du 7500vRP für 50€. Davon würd ich mir 1 oder 2 Packs/Experiences holen. z.B. die ADAC GT Masters Experience 2014 und/oder DTM Experience 2015. Kaufst du Beides kriegst du Rabatt für überlappenden Content. D.h. Strecken, die in beiden Packs enthalten sind (z.B. Zandvoort, Hockenheimring, etc.) musst du nicht doppelt bezahlen.

Dann würd ich mir das European Tracks Pack und das American Track Pack holen, denn damit hättest du praktisch fast alle Strecken von R3E. Jetzt sollten noch vRP's übrig sein und davon kaufst du dir einfach ein paar Fahrzeuge aus unterschiedlichen Fahrzeugklassen. Oder alternativ auch komplette Fahrzeug-Packs. Wenn du jeweils mindestestens 1 Fahrzeug aus jeder Fahrzeugklasse hast, kannst du online praktisch auf fast jedem Server mitfahren.

Kannst ja auch alle Fahrzeuge probefahren und dann entscheiden, was dir zusagt.

Und ich würde auf Ostern warten, denn da gibt's vermutlich wieder einen "Easter Sale", wo du weiter sparen kannst. 

So sollstest du für 50€ ein ziemlich umfangreiches Basis-Paket zusammenstellen können.


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2016)

Hauptsache nicht auf Steam kaufen denn 1. da teurer und 2. wird Content im Besitz nicht berücksichtigt. Also immer ingame Shop nutzen


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2016)

FFB Update Infos

Preview - FFB Updates | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2016)

Heisse Ware: News - In response to the so called 'leak'....... | Sector3 Studios Forum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (15. März 2016)

Sehr schick! Ein Rennspiel mit _Unreal-Engine 4_, bin gespannt.


----------



## ak1504 (18. März 2016)

BMW M235i Racing licensed!


Preview - BMW M235i Racing licensed! | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Modmaster (23. März 2016)

*RaceRoom Bentley Continental GT3 @ 24hr Nordschleife - Exclusive !

*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JapKfsm_dKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ia2jhdu969k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. März 2016)

McLaren 650S: Preview - McLaren 65 S GT3 licensed | Sector3 Studios Forum


Und Easter Sale:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modmaster (26. März 2016)

RaceRoom WTCC 2015 Pack - Chevrolet Cruz at Nordschleife Test Drive





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Ked0uNTwvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VollgasPilot (27. März 2016)

Wundert mich echt dass hier nicht viel los ist?

Derzeit gibts doch nichts besseres als RaceRoom am Markt, vorallem nach dem Patch der nächste Woche kommt!


----------



## ak1504 (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRowOk8rczo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VollgasPilot (27. März 2016)

Hab beim derzeitigen Easter-Sale mir ein paar Strecken gegönnt !

Nur noch bis morgen satte 50% Rabatt (außer aufs Packs glaub ich), zuschlagen Leute !

Meine Empfehlung: Ruf GTR 3 (geile Karre, geiler Sound) und European Track Pack, da hat man viele Strecken zu einem guten Kurs.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. März 2016)

Ich habe meine Sammlung (für mich persönlich vervollständigt  ).

Nun besitze ich alle Strecken und habe (hoffentlich) noch genug vRP für die NOS.
Fahrzeuge hatte ich sowieso schon alles, was mich interessiert (DTM 2013-2015, GT Masters2013, GTR2 Pack, fast alle GTR3, Group5 Pack, FR2 Pack, DTM92 Pack, TT CUP Pack und dann von den restlichen Klassen noch jeweils mindestens 1 Fahrzeug).

Neben dem Ruf GT(R)3 würde ich auf jeden Fall noch den Ford GT3 empfehlen.
Der ist defintiv der schnellste GT3. Aus diesem Grund ist dieser jedoch auf manchen Servern nicht verfügbar.

Neueinsteigern würde ich raten von allen interessanten Klassen ein Fahrzeug zu kaufen, um etwas Abwechslung im Mulitplayer zu haben.
Empfehlen würde ich zusätzlich:
1x GTR2
1x GT Masters 2014
BMW M1 ProCar
1x Group5
1x DTM 92

evtl. den Audi 90 IMSA GTO (da demnächst das Pack kommt und dieser sicherlich wieder mehr auf den Servern laufen wird; der Audi ist aber definitiv nicht leicht zu fahren)

Bei den DTM Fahrzeugen würde ich am ehesten gleich das ganze DTM 2015 Pack kaufen, um zum Einen Strecken zu erhalten und zum Anderen zusätzlich im seperaten Multiplayer spielen zu können.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (29. März 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Neben dem Ruf GT(R)3 würde ich auf jeden Fall noch den Ford GT3 empfehlen.
> Der ist defintiv der schnellste GT3.


Die GT3-Klasse wurde nochmal gebalanced, und das sollte mit dem großen Patch in dieser Woche aktiv werden. Also der Ford GT, als z.Z. vermeintlich schnellster GT3, passt vermutlich in ein paar Tagen wieder besser in die Fahrzeugklasse. Momentan sticht der Ford GT etwas raus, weil er scheinbar auf allen Streckencharakteristiken (egal ob kurvig oder highspeed) die wenigsten Nachteile bietet.


----------



## ak1504 (29. März 2016)

Bigger Grids Info


Preview - Bigger Grids | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (30. März 2016)

GTR3 Class Update - March 2016


Preview - GTR3 Class Update - March 2 16 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## mr.4EvEr (31. März 2016)

Heute kommt die NOS. 

Das Balancing des Ford GT wurde höchste Zeit. Inzwischen wurde das Auto schon bei manchen Wettbewerben und Servern außen vorgelassen.

Edit: Soeben in den Store geschaut.
Für 999 vRP ist man(n) in der Grünen Hölle.   
WTCC 2015 Cars 899 vRP.


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XI3BZAVz7sI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Changelog: Released - 3 - 3-2 16 RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Dedde (1. April 2016)

weiß jmd wie man sli aktiviert bekommt?


----------



## ak1504 (1. April 2016)

SLI wird nich unterstützt sry...


RaceRoom Racing | BMW Z4 GT3 @ Nordschleife VLN







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kuVQt7CHrl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (1. April 2016)

Ich habe mir im RaceRoom Shop 2000 vRP´s gekauft, aber im Spiel habe 0 vRP´s? Wieso das?


----------



## ak1504 (1. April 2016)

Man bekommt nen Key den muss man einlösen...


----------



## msdd63 (1. April 2016)

Ah ok, Danke!


----------



## Dedde (1. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> SLI wird nich unterstützt sry...



jein, nicht offiziell. es gibt leute die haben im nvidia inspector ein profil erstellt, der post war allerdings schon älter und bei mir hat es leider nicht geklappt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. April 2016)

Die Wahnsinnsrunde vom Moritz zum genießen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rzx56I3aVqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aktuell bin ich mit relativ standardnahem Setup noch über 5 Sekunden weg. Mal schauen, ob ich nächstes Wochenende nachlegen kann.
Ich bin auch schon gespannt, ob Tim Heinmann noch ein paar Sekunden rauskitzelt.


----------



## norse (4. April 2016)

nunja gestern im Rennen haben sie unter 8 min gefahren ...das ist krank! mit nem Ford GT bzw. dem Mercedes.


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2016)

Ich glaube nicht das es dann das 24H Layout sondern VLN war. Dort werden um die 8min gefahren IRL.


----------



## norse (4. April 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das es dann das 24H Layout sondern VLN war. Dort werden um die 8min gefahren IRL.


Danke, mein Fehler! ja sind die VLN Variante gefahren.


----------



## ak1504 (6. April 2016)

RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer | WTCC 2015 @ Circuit Paul Ricard







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbTxZU_iMuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (10. April 2016)

Ich glaube, das wurde noch nicht hier erwähnt:
Der Audi R18 TDI ist nun erhältlich.

Audi R18 - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience

Eine Frage mal zum Logitech G25 unter Windows 7 64-bit:
Ich wollte gestern bei meinem Vater den neuen März-Treiber installieren, wie von R3E empfohlen.
Der Profiler hat dann Version 5.10. Jedoch ist der G25-Treiber laut Gerätemanager von 2010.
Irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor.
Abgesehen davon funktioniert erwartungsgemäß die automatische Lenkwinkel-Einstellung so nicht.

Kann dazu jemand was sagen?

Bin ich froh, dass hier mit meinem Fanatec alles funktioniert.


----------



## msdd63 (10. April 2016)

Ich habe das G27 und Verson 5.10.127 des Profiler. Das scheint die aktuelle Version zu sein denn es wird kein Update angeboten. Ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## rolli (10. April 2016)

Hm, du hast allerdings Windows 10.
Vielleicht hat Logitech die Win7-Treiber gar nicht aktualisiert?

Ich finde es auch erstaunlich, dass sich das Lenkrad gleich wieder von selbst installiert, wenn ich die Treiber im Gerätemanager deinstalliere.
Vielleicht finde ich mal noch Zeit, um das genauer zu erforschen.
Mein Vater ist zum Glück auch mit dem jetzigen Zustand zufrieden. Hauptsache, er kann fahren.


----------



## msdd63 (11. April 2016)

Das kann sein das Win 7 nicht mehr unterstützt wird.


----------



## ak1504 (12. April 2016)

Macht einfach das was der Loading Screen sagt.

Bmw M6 GT3

News - BMW M6 GT3 - licensed | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## rolli (12. April 2016)

@ak1504
Es bleibt aber wie gesagt ohne Wirkung. Ich habe exakt die Version heruntergeladen, die im Loading Screen angezeigt wird.
Ganz so einfach scheint es nicht zu sein.


----------



## msdd63 (13. April 2016)

Für R3E und Asseto Corsa brauche ich den Profiler nicht. Nur für F1 2012 bis F1 2015


----------



## ak1504 (13. April 2016)

Hm das scheint alles verwirrend mit der Logitech Software...


----------



## msdd63 (13. April 2016)

Genau, eigentlich sollte der Profiler überflüssig sein wenn man das Lenkrad einfach in den Games kalibieren könnte.


----------



## rolli (13. April 2016)

@ak1504
Richtig, das ist verwirrend.
Den Profiler selbst braucht man theoretisch nur, um die Grundeinstellungen vorzunehmen.
Und in seltenen Fällen halt für spielspezifische Einstellungen (Lenkwinkel, FFB etc.).

Es ist mir absolut nicht klar, ob R3E für die korrekte Funktion nun eine aktuelle Version des Profilers oder des Lenkrad-Treibers oder gar beides braucht.
Beim Profiler ist natürlich ein Treiber mitgeliefert, der aber (im Fall von Windows 7) alles andere als aktuell ist.

Naja, vielleicht klärt sich das mal noch auf - wollen wir uns mal jetzt nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2016)

Heute 20 Uhr Big Grid Test...


News - Big Grid Test Tonight! 19. 4.2 16 | Page 4 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (21. April 2016)

GTO Race Pack


https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/gto-car-pack.5049/


http://game.raceroom.com/store/pack/gto-classics






RaceRoom Racing | Ford Mustang IMSA GTO @ Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KPEPKWDfxpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2016)

Nürburgring Legends Pack now at Steam


RaceRoom - Nurburgring Legends on Steam




Cars:
Chevrolet Cruze TC1 WTCC 2015
Zakspeed Capri
BMW Z4 GT3
RUF RT12R 
BMW E30 DTM 92
BMW M1 Procar
Pagani Zonda R


Tracks:
Nürburgring GP (3 Layouts)
Nordschleife (4 Layouts)


----------



## rolli (25. April 2016)

Klingt nach einem fairen Angebot - aber die Autos hab ich schon fast alle.

Außerdem kauf ich natürlich nur im Raceroom Store - da gibt's "Mengenrabatt" man muss auch nix doppelt bezahlen.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2016)

Changelog for Update 26-04-2016


Released - 26- 4-2 16 RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum






Spoiler



Note 1:
We understand that some of our players are experiencing crashes when loading into or during game session in Nordschleife. While we have made some optimizations it is still possible that you may experience crashes due to memory allocation failure. If this occurs, you can try the following to reduce the overall memory usage.


Disable replay recording. This is done by adding -disableReplay to Steam Launch Options.


Turn Opponent cockpit off in Video Settings.


Reduce Track and Car Texture Quality in Video Settings.


Reduce Shader and Car Reflection Quality in Video Settings.
Note 2:
Some users have reported that loading a car with a custom car setup after a physics update was deployed would sometimes result in a broken car behavior. We recommend to Reset your car setup to the new default values to prevent any such issue.




Update Highlights:


Fixed the join lag in multiplayer


Unlocked bigger grids for everyone in dedicated servers


Chat messages in MP are now yellow and allow 156 characters


Group 5 class physics update


Ford Mustang GT3 moved to GTR3 class




Game: 


Fixed an issue with game finding wrong camera in pitlane.


Fixed so game gets properly paused in singleplayer race monitor if the user opens the steam overlay.


Fixed a crash that could occur during loading.


Reduced memory usage when loading into a level.


Fixed an issue in Garage menu where FFB remained active


Fixed an exploit that allowed players to use lower fuel quantities in Leaderboard Challenges and Competitions.
Due to this exploit we will soon remove entries that were created since the exploit was introduced.
Fixed an issue in pitstops where it would take extra 3-4 seconds after confirming 0L fuel or if the pit stop preset had no fuel needed. The game now it checks if fuel will be added, if not it cancels that action. If it was the only action, whole pitstop is cancelled.


Fixed cars full throttling at pitstops.


Fixed an issue where players were getting cut track penalties at pit entry.


Added missing fallback pages for DTM 2015 that was causing infinite black screen at launch for players when they failed to get the online loading screen.


Fixed issue with compact data display being positioned incorrectly on different aspect ratios.


Added default profiles and wheel ranges for Thrustmaster 150 and TMX wheels.


Added proper filtering to car setup load/save system.


Restyled the car setup a little.


Fixed an issue that was causing a crash at launch if the player had an older version of graphics.xml


Fixed header formatting for certain system backend requests that might reduce certain timeouts.




Multiplayer:


Fixed the severe freeze that occurred in MP when another player joins.


Added Bigger grids to player dedicated servers.
Please note the max opponent allowed depends on your track rotation. E.g. If you have a track that only has 24 slots in your rotation, that will be your max opponent allowed overall, despite having a track that goes up to 100. This is to ensure no one gets kicked out/disconnects when they choose to continue to next track. If you want 100 cars you have to make sure not to include a track with less grid slots available.


Please also note that the game becomes quite laggy after 40. While we will look into optimizing things, you should avoid setting a track with more than 35-40 opponents.


Fixed so the player is put on the Garage menu after pressing and holding ESC instead of having to press and hold ESC twice


Increased chat message max length to 156.


Changed message area/box text color to yellow so it’s more readable if background is white.




Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:


Group 5 class : Physics update, sounds adjusted. Due to the physics update the leaderboards of these cars are wiped.


WTCC 2015 class : BOP adjustment in preparation of TCOne, AI tweaks


Ford Mustang GT3 : Moved to GTR3 class, physics & sound update


GTO Classics Class : AI tweaks, improved fuel estimates


Audi 90Q : Fixed cases where the car would fail to park into the pit spot.


Audi R18 P1 : Removed the flame on backfires (Diesel…) and fixed a case where the suspension arms would break on front wheels when applying a high amount of steering


Mistral 530 and DMD P20 : Fixed suspension arms breaking under high steering


P4/5 Competizione : Added Downshift Prevention beep


Hockenheim : Camera sets added


Suzuka : Fixed incorrect spawn positions when using high amount of opponents


Nordschleife - 24H layout : AI tweaks


Shanghai : Fixed AI going too fast into the hairpin


Art:


Bentley Continental GT3 : Approvals tweaks


Group 5 class: Fixed holes in shadows


Chevrolet Dekon Monza : Fixed some cockpit gauges


Nissan Skyline 2000RS : Fixed tacho dial


Ford GT GT3 : Fixed some blurps of pixels on the side mirrors


Ford Mustang GT3 : Improved some old looking textures on the tail lights


BMW M3 E30 : Wheels were not perfectly round, causing weird FFB signals


Brands Hatch : Fixed a hole in the ground


Hockenheim : Fixed a hole in the ground on the inside of Sachskurve


Norisring : Fixed some normals on pitbuilding, tuned IGA banners for a better visual fit, tweaks to generics and props


Salzburgring : Reduced grip, Moved tyre stacks a bit further away from the apex


Zandvoort : Upped the maximum opponents to 32


Portal:


Fixed an issue where players would get different total price depending on the order of packs in cart. Portal now always ensures player gets the highest discount regardless of order.


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2016)

Irgendwie reizt mich R3E inzwischen ja schon. Eigentlich fahre ich fast ausschließlich in Automobilista und Assetto Corsa, aber es muss auch mal was neues sein.

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich in R3E ein einzelnes Fahrzeug aus einer Klasse kaufe (z. B. die Group 5 Corvette), kann ich dann auch KI-Rennen gegen andere Fahrzeuge dieser Klasse fahren (wobei ich selbst natürlich nur die Corvette fahren kann), oder kann ich dann auch nur dieses eine Fahrzeug dieser Klasse als Gegner einstellen?

*edit*

Noch eine Frage: Wenn ein Fahrzeug Teil von verschiedenen Paketen/Rennserien ist (wie z. B. diverse GT3-Fahrzeuge, die im GT Masters 2013er und 2014er Paket enthalten sind), muss ich das dann auch mehrfach kaufen, wenn ich es in verschiedenen Rennserien fahren will oder reicht es, wenn ich das Fahrzeug einmal in einem Paket kaufe und kriege dann z. B. nen Rabatt auf ein anderes Paket, in dem das Fahrzeug enthalten ist?


----------



## Flybarless (30. April 2016)

Sobald du ein Auto einer Klasse hast kannst du dort ohne Einschränkungen mitfahren (natürlich nur mit dem gekauften Auto).
Egal ob Off oder Online. Beim Kauf von Paketen werden schon vorhandene Autos wie auch Strecken immer angerechnet wenn
du sie im Raceroom eigenen Shop kaufst. Also Vorsicht beim Kauf im Steam Shop. Das lohnt nur beim ersten Paket.
Aber als Tipp, aktuell würde ich bei Steam das Nordschleifen Paket mit den Autos kaufen wenn ich bei Raceroom
einsteigen würde. Weil da sind geile Autos aus verschiedensten Klassen dabei so das du gleich in vielen Klassen starten kannst.

Gruss André


----------



## Neawoulf (30. April 2016)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Sobald du ein Auto einer Klasse hast kannst du dort ohne Einschränkungen mitfahren (natürlich nur mit dem gekauften Auto).
> Egal ob Off oder Online. Beim Kauf von Paketen werden schon vorhandene Autos wie auch Strecken immer angerechnet wenn
> du sie im Raceroom eigenen Shop kaufst. Also Vorsicht beim Kauf im Steam Shop. Das lohnt nur beim ersten Paket.
> Aber als Tipp, aktuell würde ich bei Steam das Nordschleifen Paket mit den Autos kaufen wenn ich bei Raceroom
> ...



Ok, danke. Dann kann ich ja mal loslegen  Das Nürburgringpaket hatte ich sowieso schon im Visier. Dazu kommen dann noch ein paar Strecken und Autos verschiedener Klassen, damit ich erstmal beschäftigt bin.

*edit*

So, ich hab's jetzt ein Weilchen getestet, mir ein wenig Content dazugekauft (Nordschleife-Paket, europäische und amerikanische Strecken, ein paar Autos) und bin doch sehr zufrieden. Macht Spaß, man kann gut Rennen fahren, Performance ist auch gut. Ist vielleicht nicht die hardcorelastigste Simulation (soweit ich das beurteilen kann, bin nie ein Auto auch nur annähernd am Limit gefahren), aber das stört mich soweit erstmal nicht. Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach toll, auch wenn andere Simulationen vielleicht ein wenig realistischer sind.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Mai 2016)

@Neawoulf: Fährst du Get Real?

Nicht alle Fahrzeugklassen haben die neueste Physik.
Meiner Meinung nach fahren sich die GT3 am realistischsten, dicht gefolgt von den DTM.
Außerdem musst du um schnell zu sein mit fast jedem Auto den Heckflügel drastisch reduzieren und dann werden die Autos um einiges giftiger.
Über die WTCC kann ich mir keine Meinung bilden, da ich Fronttriebler weitestgehend meide.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. Mai 2016)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> @Neawoulf: Fährst du Get Real?
> 
> Nicht alle Fahrzeugklassen haben die neueste Physik.
> Meiner Meinung nach fahren sich die GT3 am realistischsten, dicht gefolgt von den DTM.
> ...



Ja, ich fahre auf Get Real. Wobei ich meine Aussage teilweise zurückziehen muss. Ich bin zuerst mal Autos wie die WTCC, den Audi TT Cup, den Capri und den Prinz TTS gefahren, die eigentlich alle sehr gutmütig sind (was mich beim Capri halt ein bisschen gewundert hat, den hätte ich mir giftiger vorgestellt). GT3 ist nicht so mein Ding, daher kann ich die nicht so gut beurteilen  (wobei der Ruf sich schon recht gut anfühlt), aber z. B. die Greenwood  Corvette oder der IMSA Nissan sind definitiv alles andere als leicht zu  fahren. DTM fühlt sich auch gut an, haben für meinen Geschmack aber ein bisschen zu viel Downforce. Da finde ich die brasilianischen Stock Cars oder V8 Supercars in Automobilista deutlich interessanter zu fahren, da ich nicht sooo der Downforce-Fan bin. Aber das ist nicht unbedingt die Schuld des Spiels, sondern liegt einfach in der "Natur" der verschiedenen Rennserien bzw. Fahrzeugklassen.

Trotzdem fühlt sich das Fahrverhalten in Automobilista, Assetto Corsa und vor allem rFactor 2 doch noch einen Hauch detaillierter an. Ist vielleicht aber auch nur ein subjektiver Eindruck, der unter anderem vom Force Feedback getragen wird.

Mein Fazit ist aber: Das Rennen fahren und der Custom Championshipmodus machen definitiv ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## mumble_GLL (24. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute
Ich hab vor, einen Server zu erstellen und habe auch schon von Steam das Tool dafür runtergeladen. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie richtet man den ein, sodass nicht nur ich, sondern logischerweise auch andere joinen können? 
Die Ports 60000, 60001 und 60002 habe ich im Router (Fritzbox 7362SL) eingegeben
und laut dieser Anleitung Resolved - Workaround if you cannot join your own dedi server | Sector3 Studios Forum habe ich eine neue Verbindung erstellt, weil ich Anfangs selbst nicht joinen konnte. 
Und wenn ich das hier: Multiplayer Dedicated How-To | Sector3 Studios Forum 
richtig verstehe (kann allerdings nicht gut Englisch) hab ich es richtig gemacht.
Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen und mir Schritt für Schritt erklären wie man es macht?

Danke





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2016)

*24-05-2016

Hotfix Patch


Game


Added a default profile for the Logitech G920. This requires G920 users to update the firmware and drivers from Logitech.

Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:


New TV Cameras for Nurburgring GP
Increased grid size for Suzuka East to 46 vehicles.
Increased grid size for Hockenheim National and Short to 32 vehicles
Increased grid size for Hungaroring to 48 vehicles
Increased grid size for Slovakiaring to 44 vehicles
Fixed a case where player was given a cut track warning when entering the pitlane at Bathurst
Fixed a couple of garage spots at Salzburgring that were outside of the pitlane limit
Fixed a congestion issue when all AI’s would pit in simultaneously on Nordschleife layout.
Increased fuel use estimations for most of the track layouts to a safer level, adressing all issues where AI’s wouldn’t embark enough fuel to complete a 15 minutes race session
Fixed handbrake pressure being null on cars with recently updated physics

Art:


New liveries for the Ford Mustang GT3 in GTR3 class
New liveries for the P4/5 Competizione in GTR3 class
RaceRoom Raceway: updated the tarmac, mapped the groove better, and various small fixes
Tatuus F4: made brake disks visually bigger to better match the real car
*


----------



## norse (25. Mai 2016)

mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ich hab vor, einen Server zu erstellen und habe auch schon von Steam das Tool dafür runtergeladen.
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie richtet man den ein, sodass nicht nur ich, sondern logischerweise auch andere joinen können?
> Die Ports 60000, 60001 und 60002 habe ich im Router (Fritzbox 7362SL) eingegeben
> ...



Der Fehler liegt bei "an Port" da muss der gleiche drin stehen wie bei Port, sonst wird alles auf Port80 weitergeleitet und funtkioniert daher nicht.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Mai 2016)

Heute ist plötzlich ein Entrag in der Fahrzeugliste aufgetaucht: "DTM 2016" "Mercedes AMG C63 DTM 2016". Da steht wohl DTM 2016 an.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Mai 2016)

Der is schon ne Weile da für die 2016er Challenge...


Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience

Im Moment führt mal wieder Herr Heinemann mit 2000 Punkten ^^


----------



## msdd63 (28. Mai 2016)

Ah, ok.


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juni 2016)

Was soll das? Seit heute kommt immer diese Meldung wenn ich R3E starten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und wenn ich meine Zugangsdaten eingebe bekomme ich diese Fehlermedlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Was ist da los bei R3E???


----------



## Andregee (14. Juni 2016)

Dein Account wird komplett in Steam übertragen. Es gibt quasi dann keine separate Anmeldung mehr. Bis heute hättest du deinen Account quasi noch verkaufen können 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## msdd63 (14. Juni 2016)

Aha Ok.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (16. Juni 2016)

Gab wohl einen Stromausfall bei S3S gestern, weshalb die Patchversion nicht gebaut werden konnte. Daher verschiebt sich der für heute geplante Patch auf nächste Woche.


----------



## ak1504 (28. Juli 2016)

*Justrace Alpha is now Online:

International - Justrace Alpha is now Online | Sector3 Studios Forum


*RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer | Audi Sport TT Cup @ Hungaroring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kH2xIgwt30g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. Oktober 2016)

Gestern war Bruno Spengler wieder am Feedback geben und ausserdem kam das dabei raus:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nEqpCgAzVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






_In summary:
-Every aspect of the car has been improved compared to the 2015 version
-The final version will have better traction and more high speed corner grip
-New data displays are coming 
-Flag system is currently being worked on
-Work on VR support has started
-Patch is coming in November
-DTM 2016 cars will be released shortly after the patch_


----------



## Kiryu (25. Oktober 2016)

ak1504 schrieb:


> -Work on VR support has started



Das wäre stark, ich glaube wenn das so käme würde ich mir endgültig eine Rift zulegen 

Auch irgendwie überraschend, hat man sich diesbezüglich doch bislang absolut bedeckt gehalten. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## ak1504 (12. November 2016)

Dev Stream on Monday, 14.11.2016 | 8pm CET

https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/dev-stream-on-monday-14-11-2016-8pm-cet.6535/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2016)

Ein paar Punkte, die besprochen wurden (mit halbem Ohr mitgehört, daher garanitiert unvollständig):

- Morgen kommt ein neuer Patch, im Dezember auch
- Silverstone kommt (KI und ein paar Grafikeffekte sind noch nicht fertig)
- Formula RaceRoom 3 kommt (quasi Formel 3)
- Formula RaceRoom US kommt (quasi Indycar)
- KTM X-Bow RR (also die Rennversion) kommt
- VR Support macht große Fortschritte, danach kommt Triplescreen-Unterstützung
- McLaren 650S GT3 ist fast fertig
- BMW M6 GT3, 2015er R8 LMS GT3 und AMG GT3 brauchen noch etwas länger

Ich hab sicher noch einiges vergessen (war abgelenkt + hab nicht mitgeschrieben), wer Fehler entdeckt oder mehr weiß, bitte korrigieren bzw. vervollständigen


----------



## rolli (15. November 2016)

Warum wird bitteschön VR vor Triplescreen bevorzugt?

Letzteres ist aus meiner Sicht doch in diesem Genre seit Jahren eher gängig als VR.
Ich hab beispielsweise schon seit über fünf Jahren drei Bildschirme am Start. Aber Hauptsache mal wieder auf einen aktuellen Trend aufspringen...

Naja - kommt Zeit, kommt Triplescreen.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. November 2016)

rolli schrieb:


> Warum wird bitteschön VR vor Triplescreen bevorzugt?
> 
> Letzteres ist aus meiner Sicht doch in diesem Genre seit Jahren eher gängig als VR.
> Ich hab beispielsweise schon seit über fünf Jahren drei Bildschirme am Start. Aber Hauptsache mal wieder auf einen aktuellen Trend aufspringen...
> ...



VR-Support gab es schonmal, bevor Oculus VR die Unterstützung für DX9 beendet hat. Evtl. war's da einfach weniger Arbeit, an der Stelle weiter zu machen, als den Triplescreen-Support von vorne zu beginnen. Ist aber nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## ak1504 (23. November 2016)

KTM Xbox RR und Competition nun online...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcL2nw_RTRA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2016)

Another small game update is on its way!


Including:
- Potential fix for disappearing cars in Multiplayer
- Race 2 / 3 now working in Multiplayer
- Rule presets fixed in Singleplayer
- Hungaroring improved track surface
- Bathurst new TV cameras
- more bugfixes


RaceRoom - Another small game update is on its way!... | Facebook


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2016)

Sale...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2016)

Released - 25-11-2016 RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum


*25-11-2016*

*Game*

Fixed an issue with rules presets not functioning in Single Event Mode.

Made the Manual Control of Depth of Field bindable in control settings.

Fixed so mandatory pitstop window is now defined by a percentage of the total race time.

Fixed a rare crash that was occurring when coming back to main menu.

Added support for Thrustmaster TS-PC Racer steering wheel.


*Multiplayer*

Fixed so Race 2 / Race 3 sessions are working as intended.

Fixed so reversed grid option in MP is working as intended.

Made a potential fix for cars that would disappear and remain invisible for long periods.


*Sounds, Cameras, Physics, AI*

Bathurst : New sets of TV cameras


*Art*

Hungaroring : Resurface job to reduce bumpiness.


*Portal & Backend*

Various fixes and further optimizations in backend to improve loading times caused by certain packs containing too many items.

Changed so the packs are no longer re-purchasable after it gets a new content added.

Added so the Car Class Packs appear under Packs section.

Fixed cancel and close buttons on some portal popups not working.


----------



## Neawoulf (25. November 2016)

Da hab ich meinen RaceRoom Content auch mal für 34 Euro vervollständigt. Und da soll nochmal jemand sagen, RaceRoom wäre zu teuer


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2016)

*Multiplayer: Flickering, disappearing cars issue*


Known Issue - Multiplayer: Flickering, disappearing cars issue | Sector3 Studios Forum






*Betroffene Spieler >>* Known Issue - Multiplayer: Flickering, disappearing cars issue | Page 2 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2016)

*Update* >> Known Issue - Multiplayer: Flickering, disappearing cars issue | Page 5 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (2. Januar 2017)

*2017*


News - Happy New Year! | Sector3 Studios Forum


Game-Features:

VR support 
flag system
manual pitstops
AI improvements
different tyre compounds
new data displays
constantly evolving physic updates


Multiplayer Features:

player rankings
license system
official online championships


Content:

Silverstone
Formula 1
Formula US
WTCC 2016
New GT3


----------



## msdd63 (20. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich Autos kaufen will bekomme diese Meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Woran liegt das ?


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2017)

Da fehlt die Lokalisierung für den Text das man eine Lackierung wählen soll 

Wird dann beim nächsten Update behoben sein.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Das sollte aber nicht passieren. Betrifft nicht nur diese Serie wo ich kein Auto kaufen kann. Hoffentlich wird das schnell gefixt.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Januar 2017)

Wieso kannst nix kaufen ? Da fehlt nur der Satz das eine Lackierung wählen sollst... Eine anklicken und fertig


----------



## msdd63 (21. Januar 2017)

Im Store kann man die Autos nicht kaufen, im Spiel geht es aber wie ich festgestellt habe.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Januar 2017)

Was passiert genau per Browser ?


----------



## ak1504 (25. Januar 2017)

OpenVR Support

OpenVR support | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (25. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> OpenVR Support
> 
> OpenVR support | Sector3 Studios Forum



Verdammt nochmal ... das wird vermutlich ne laaaaaange Nacht werden!


----------



## ak1504 (25. Januar 2017)

Update 25.1.17


RaceRoom Patchnotes Thread | Page 3 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Januar 2017)

Und es wurde eine lange Nacht  Nach anfänglichen Problemen (aufgrund meines VR-Setups war ich aus irgendeinem Grund HINTER dem UI des Spiels) bin ich jetzt ca. 2 Stunden herumgerast, habe ein paar Optionen ausprobiert. Die VR-Performance ist noch nicht allzu toll, aber spielbar mit meiner GTX 1070. Und es macht höllisch Spaß  Wenn ein paar Problemchen (Performance und Menü-Framerate) noch behoben werden, dann ist der VR-Support mindestens auf dem Niveau von Assetto Corsa oder Dirt Rally. Was noch cool wäre, wären echte 3d-Spiegel, wie in Live for Speed. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja irgendwann noch? Das Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2017)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Autos kaufen will bekomme diese Meldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Is das Problem gefixt ?


----------



## rolli (31. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

seit dem aktuellen Update (25.01.2017) vibriert mein Fanatec GT3 RS V2 ständig abhängig von der Motordrehzahl.

In den FFB-Einstellungen hab ich die "Motorenvibration" auf 0% gedreht.
Leider zeigt das keinerlei Wirkung.
Zuvor war der Wert auf 20% eingestellt, ohne mich zu nerven.
Aber jetzt ist es echt zu heftig - es nervt mich bereits bei Leerlaufdrehzahl.
Am liebsten wäre ich den Effekt komplett los.

Was läuft da jetzt verkehrt, ist das ein bekannter Bug?

Würde mich über Hinweise freuen.

Fanatec-Treiber 205, Firmware 756


----------



## Andregee (31. Januar 2017)

Fanaleds installiert und Rumble im Quick Menü des Wheels sind installiert? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rolli (31. Januar 2017)

Ich hab das Lenkrad jetzt dreieinhalb Jahre und wusste bis jetzt nicht, dass man da außer dem Treiber und der aktuellen Firmware noch was installieren kann/muss. 

Bitte erklärt mir doch mal kurz, warum ich das jeweils brauche.
Weil bis jetzt hab ich es noch nie vermisst. 
In allen Spielen tut das Lenkrad, was es soll - sogar die LED-Anzeige funktioniert in R3E und Project Cars (glaube sogar auch in AC). Und beim FFB hab ich auch noch nie was vermisst.

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## ak1504 (1. Februar 2017)

GTR 3 BY SIMBIN COMING IN 2018
http://www.racedepartment.com/threads/gtr-3-by-simbin-coming-in-2018.131230/


----------



## msdd63 (2. Februar 2017)

Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Hatte mir das z.B. den Audi TT im Spiel und nicht im Shop gekauft.


----------



## rolli (2. Februar 2017)

Um nochmal auf mein Problem zurückzukommen:

Ein Update auf den Treiber 261 brachte leider keine Besserung.

Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, was Fanaleds angeht.
Laut der FAQ von Fanatec wird die Funktion jedes 3rd-Party-Tools wie z.B. Fanaleds außer Kraft gesetzt, sobald ein Spiel das Fanatec-SDK nutzt.
Das ist ja wohl bei R3E der Fall, sonst hätte ich ja keine funktionierende LED-Anzeige im Spiel.
Das fällt also schonmal raus als Ursache.

Was hat hat es mit dem "Rumble" auf sich, dass man laut Andregee extra installieren kann? Auf der Fanatec-Homepage finde ich keinen Hinweis darauf.


----------



## Andregee (3. Februar 2017)

Im RIM des Gt3 ist ein Vibrationsmotor eingebaut den man im Quickmenü vom Wheel einstellen kann. Nennt sich Shock glaub ich. Fanaleds steuert das ganze 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (3. Februar 2017)

Jo Sho im Display... Wenn dazu Abs auf 0 ist vibriert es ständig...


----------



## rolli (3. Februar 2017)

So, jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher:

Sho muss ich auf 0 stellen, damit Ruhe im Karton ist.
Die Vibration bleibt immer gleich stark in R3E, auch wenn ich Sho weit runterdrehe.
Das war definitiv vor dem R3E-Update nicht der Fall!

Abs war übrigens auf 100, also kein Problem.

Und um das Ganze einzustellen, braucht man übrigens kein Fanaleds. Das kann man alles direkt am Lenkrad einstellen - das Handbuch hat mir hier tatsächlich weitergeholfen.
Bisher hab ich an diesen Settings nie etwas verstellt.

Jetzt fahr ich mal komplett ohne "Sho", dann hab ich meine Ruhe. Mal schauen, was die nächsten Updates so bringen.
Danke für die Hinweise - wieder was gelernt.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Februar 2017)

Falls noch Settings brauchst/probieren willst, hab gestern aktualisiert: Controller Profiles | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (18. Februar 2017)

GTR3 INTERVIEW WITH SIMBIN UK


GTR3 Interview with Simbin UK | RaceDepartment




RACEROOM TO GO UNREAL 4 IN FUTURE


RaceRoom to go Unreal 4 in Future | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (19. Februar 2017)

RACEROOM RACING EXPERIENCE INTERVIEW


RaceRoom Racing Experience Interview | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (28. Februar 2017)

Update: Released - 28/02/2017 RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (2. März 2017)

RaceRoom ist einfach nur geil

Jeder der sein Geld da lieber für Project cars ausgegeben hat, hat was unnötiges getan


----------



## rolli (2. März 2017)

Ich habs noch schlauer gemacht:

Mit Project CARS hab ich als WMD-Member das Geld verdient, das ich dann für R3E und Assetto Corsa ausgegeben hab. 
CARS verstaubt derweil auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Neawoulf (2. März 2017)

Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung, dass PCars längst nicht so schlimm ist, wie sein Ruf. Sicher nicht die beste Sim, aber Spaß kann man damit dennoch haben, vor allem mit dem Karrieremodus. Es gibt natürlich Autos, die fahren sich sehr mies, haben ein merkwürdiges Fahrverhalten, aber es gibt auch welche, die machen richtig Spaß. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf Teil 2, wenn dort diverse Schwächen in Sachen Physik und Force Feedback ausgebessert werden.

Aber zu RaceRoom: Ich hab's jetzt mal ein wenig angetestet, diverse Rennen mit der Oculus Rift in der neuen Version gefahren. Hat ein Weilchen gedauert, bis ich Einstellungen gefunden habe, die passen, aber jetzt kann ich mit meiner GTX 1070 prima mit beliebig viel KI rumflitzen, macht höllisch Spaß! Bin mehrfach auf Macau (X-Bow RR, WTCC, Group 5), Monza (Prinz TTS), Zolder (Audi TT Cup)  und Nordschleife (X-Bow RR) und die Performance ist jetzt deutlich besser, als vorher. Dann noch 2.0faches Supersampling an, MSAA auf 2x und das Ding sieht superdetaillert und knackscharf aus (soweit es das Display halt erlaubt). Gerade auf so verwinkelten Strecken, wie Macau, hat man auch einen echten Gewinn an Übersicht mit nem VR-Headset.

Nur mit der KI bin ich immer noch am hadern. Es gibt Momente, da denke ich "WOW, das ist Racing!" und bin echt beeindruckt, wie die KI fightet, angreift, verteidigt usw. Dann gibt's aber wieder Momente, wo ich nur den Kopf schütteln kann, z. B. wenn ein KI-Fahrer neben mir ist und aus irgendeinem Grund die Spur wechseln möchte ... da werde ich behandelt, als wäre ich stumpf nicht da. Selbst nach dem ersten Kontakt wird dann oft noch nachgeschoben, bis ich endgültig von der Strecke runter bin. Und wenn ich mal zu dicht auffahre, dann bremst die KI für die folgende Kurve manchmal viel zu stark ab (sowohl auf eine zu niedrige Geschwindigkeit, als auch so extrem hart, dass ich selbst nicht annähernd mithalten kann = Crash auf's Heck unvermeidbar). Überhaupt ist das Bremsverhalten der KI teilweise sehr sonderbar und oft schwer vorhersehbar. Hoffe, da wird nochmal ein wenig Arbeit investiert, dass solche Situationen nicht mehr vorkommen. Von diesen Problemen abgesehen finde ich die KI in RaceRoom nämlich richtig gut.


----------



## msdd63 (3. März 2017)

Der Preis der Oculus Rift wurde gestern deutlich gesenkt.  Vielleicht geht da in ein paar Monaten noch was. Ich warte noch.  Auch wenn´s schwer fällt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (4. März 2017)

Ich habe nach wie vor Ruckler, und das schon beim Zeitfahren. Und ich habe jetzt eine 6GB GTX 1060 im Rechner. Das habe ich zwar schon mehrmals in meinem Profil geändert, aber es wird nicht in die Signatur übernommen. Ich habe keine Ahnung warum das nicht übernommen wird. Und meine Spiele habe ich jetzt auf einer SSD. Das ist auch nicht ungünstig für die Performance.


----------



## Andregee (4. März 2017)

BMWDriver2016 schrieb:


> RaceRoom ist einfach nur geil
> 
> Jeder der sein Geld da lieber für Project cars ausgegeben hat, hat was unnötiges getan


Und ich habe Geld für PCars bekommen. Das ist smart. [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2017)

M6 GT3 released

Released - BMW M6 GT3 | Sector3 Studios Forum


RaceRoom Racing | BMW M6 GT3 @ Nordschleife Tourist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y61rEPeNYNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (29. März 2017)

Neue Strecke erhältlich:
Mantorp Park - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## ak1504 (30. März 2017)

*Flag Rules*


Preview - Flag Rules | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (6. April 2017)

UPDATE



Spoiler



*05-04-2017*




*What’s New (Summary)*


Flags


WTCC 2016


*Game*:


Changed so upon finishing a race with a slowdown penalty still active, the player will receive a penalty of 30 seconds added to his final result.


Fixed issue with video options breaking when switching monitors with same resolution but different refresh rates.


Changed so the slowdown time penalty you receive now factors in the actual track distance you have skipped to fix issue with finishing without receiving a penalty for cutting.


Changed so if the accumulated slowdown time penalty exceeds the set post-race time penalty for finishing a race with a slow down on your head, you are now disqualified from the race. Current limit is set to 30 seconds.


Fixed refueling sound continuing when refueling and returning back to garage in practice.


Fixed issue where "Pit timer" from previous event was showing when player was in a new session after completing an event with mandatory pitstop with a minimum pitstop duration.


Fixed an issue where player was sometimes able to change fuel when fuel usage was off. Player car will now always use default fuel amount if fuel usage is off.


Fixed issue with time of day setting not applying for race 2 and 3.


Fixed so slowdown cannot reach more seconds than post race penaltytime.


Xbox One controller profile: Swapped shift down and drs buttons so they match the 360 controller button layout.


Fixed Xbox One controller vibration issue.


Changed automatic DNF logic to allow players to stand still with their engine off if they're close to their pit box. So players can take breaks during long races without getting retired.


Changed so replay is no longer saved when crossing the finish line but only paused. It is now saved and closed when player finishes the race.


Fixed so headlights now strobe for 2 sec when button is clicked, or continuously if held.


Shadow splits are now always enabled.


Tweaked rumble pad/xinput ffb by disabling high speed constant rumble (steer force), rumble on grass and gravel (covered by slip effects) and engine vibrations.


Added missing return so now players get returned to menu if the pit window range is invalid for single race or championships.


Added session length format to shared memory. (if the session is time based, lap based or time+lap based).


Increased shared memory minor version to 5.


Various tweaks and fixes to data displays




*VR:*


Support for displaying VR sessions on a monitor. (New control to map : “VR Toggle Monitor view”)
Note: What's displayed on the monitor is a cropped copy of the left eye render for the VR headset. The crop avoids including the eye's hidden area mask and maintains the monitor window's aspect ratio. The overlays (menus, etc.) are rendered flatly on top of the cropped VR eye render.


The mouse cursor is no longer shown on the monitor window unless the game is set to show the VR session on the monitor.






*Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:*


Various AI tweaks and improvements


AI: spread out their pitstops more also in shorter races


AI: moved what they consider middle of race in lapped races back one lap


Idle engine sounds no longer include a slight presence of on-throttle samples


Fixed a case where brake sounds could be heard when standing still and steering


Brake sounds: ramp/fade/blend speeds/pressure settings improved for all cars except FRX, FR2 and FRUS


Audi TT RS VLN: AI speed tweaks


Aquila : AI speed tweaks


BMW M1 Procar : Chase camera tweaks


BMW M6 GT3 - Engine Throttle volume increased in cockpit


Formula Raceroom US : new sounds, AI speed tweaks


WTCC 14 and WTCC 13 : tweaks to fuel burn and fuel estimates


WTCC TC1 : tweaked action cameras


Karlskoga : lap not counting when passing through pitlane


Hungaroring : tightened cut track detection


Macau : Added TV camera sets


Monza : cut track detection tweaks


Moscow: Added helicopter sound sample to aerial TV cameras, cut track detection fixed on FIM layout


Paul Ricard 2A: TV camera to see the starting grid properly


RaceRoom Raceway: Added TV cameras sets


Sonoma IRL layout: Tweak AI lines


Zandvoort : Tweaked AI lines


*Art:*


WTCC TC1 cars : New driver animation


Switched Macau light setting to same as Paul Ricard.


Bathurst - removed tirewall blocker in mountain chicane


Zolder - Fixed weird bushes and smoothed track bumps a bit further


*Portal & Backend:*


Changed Leaderboard divisions to work on a percentage based system.
Division 1 0.00% 2.00% of best laptime.
Division 2 2.00% 4.00%,
Division 3 4.00% 6.00%
Division 4 6.00% 8.00%,
Division 5 8.00% 10.00%,
Division 6 10.00% 12.00%
Division 7 12.00%+​
Fixed so when a content is set to be free e.g. for a weekend it is not excluded from packs (essential and class packs) and still gets added as owned upon purchase.




Mantorp Park






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRH86g9Xlq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2017)

*eSports WTCC*

News - eSports WTCC | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (20. April 2017)

*Update 20-04-2017*

Released - 20-04-2017 RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum

Added McLaren 650S GT3 which is now available in the store.

*Game:*

Data displays:

Fixed wrong color of delta and laptime on some of the new data displays.

Fixed an issue where Low Fuel warning on data display screen wasn’t going away.

Fixed an issue on cars with new data displays where the compact HUD rev lights had issues when not using cockpit cam.

Enabled tire temperature even when tirewear is disabled.

Added speed limited revlight blinking to old data displays.

Citroen data display had a typo in "Brake balance"

Fixed issue with displays sometimes showing data for wrong car when “show opponent cockpits” was enabled.

Various other fixes and tweaks to existing displays.
Flag system:

Fixed yellow flag appearing during private Qualifying.

Fixed White flag appearing in MP Qualifying session that used rolling start.

Fixed an issue in a race with additional lap, checkered flag was showing when timer reached zero and at end of additional lap.

Fixed an issue where an illegal overtake under yellow followed by a retirement of the overtaken car would result in the impossibility to give the position back

Fixed an issue where checkered flag did not appear for final lap in MP server with flag rules enabled.

Time allowed to give a position back after an illegal overtake increased from 15 to 30 seconds

Yellow flag now triggers for cars at 20% of their predicted speed ( was 10% )

White flag trigger now requires a car to be 70 kph under its predicted speed (was 30) The other trigger condition remains at 40% of its predicted speed.
Fixed 2 Race Format only saving replay of second race.

Fixed Multiple Race format giving overall results that did not count points.

Re-enabled allowing turning shadow split off after some potential issues reported with AMD Crossfire.

Possible fix for the issue where some players, depending on setup had their input frozen.

Added some logging when initializing texture and setting video mode.

Added a new startup argument for disabling TrackIR. -disableTrackIR can now be added in Steam Launch Options.

Slow down penalty throttle limitation doesn't get activated immediately anymore, but waits until the player applies some brake. This also fixes occurrences of penalties triggering heavy lift oversteer on FWD cars. 



*Multiplayer:*

Added handling for more JOIN_FAIL messages so error messages are more specific.

Fixed so join request timeouts are correctly reported as a timeout instead of generic lost connection message.

Added some fixes when on occasion, connections were not dropping when leaving sessions.

Changed so client doesn't respond to ping requests unless connected or trying to join.



*Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:*

Citroen WTCC 2016 has received a slight increase in engine torque at low to med rpm.


*Art:*

Audi TT cup cars have a new display

Audi DTM 2016 finally has its new display


*Backend & Portal:*

Fixed top Leaderboard banner in competitions not scaling properly.

Fixed a minor alignment issue with VIP drivers description box in Portal.

Fixed exit "x" button on partner page section clipping with the page and looking out of place.

Fixed facebook section in partner page overlapping with top banner.

Some fixes to the redeem popup in portal.

Fixed error 13 some players were receiving after exiting wtcc championship round 1.

Fixed so players from USA and Canada get USD as default currency instead of the global default EUR.


----------



## ak1504 (23. April 2017)

eSports WTCC @ Monza Live

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheFIAWTCC/live


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2017)

Update neu, Wagen neu, Strecke neu 


*04-05-2017*


*Game:*

Fixed an issue where time allowed to give a position was showing 15 seconds instead of 30.

Fixed an issue where players sometimes received a penalty while on grid at the start of MP race.

Added a 2 second period during which the yellow flag causer still can be overtaken after he/she has fulfilled the criteria for not causing a yellow anymore.

Increased the speed threshold needed to release a yellow flag.


*Multiplayer:*

Added a setting “Stay in Practice Session if Empty” to turn on/off session freeze to dedi. If ON, the server will stay in practice session if it’s empty. If OFF the server will continue to qualifying even if it’s empty.

Added a setting “Allow Players Join in Qualifying” to allow/disallow players join during Qualifying. If OFF players can’t join during Qualifying. If ON players can join during Qualifying.


*Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:*

Mclaren 650s: Camera update following the steering wheel alignment fix.

Suzuka: Fixed BMW procar going wide in 130R and fixed too harsh 130R cut rules


*Art:*

McLaren 650s GT3: Fixed alignment of the steering wheel.


*Portal & Backend:* 

Fixed some inconsistencies with competition starting and ending time being x hours off depending on the players local time difference to UTC.



Anderstorp - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience

McLaren 650S GT3 - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-gOaSfAB1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


]


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2017)

Falkenberg

Preview - Falkenberg | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2017)

Sieht ja alles toll aus, was da an neuem Content kommt, aber ich hoffe doch, dass man auch in Sachen Features (vor allem KI) bald mal wieder ein paar Schritte nach vorne geht. Im Moment sind manche Kombinationen (z. B. Group 5 auf Laguna Seca) mit KI kaum fahrbar, weil an jeder Ecke ohne Ende gedrängelt, geschubst und ausgebremst wird (und im Bremsen ist die KI wirklich übermenschlich/übertechnisch gut).


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2017)

Ne ich hoffe das ewige KI Geschraube wegen gejammer wird bald eingestellt und ein Regler ingame den Weg finden dann kann das jeder für sich selbst regeln und die Mitarbeiter sich anderen Dingen widmen als ständig wo KI anpassen zu müssen... Das is nämlich eine never ending Story sonst...


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ne ich hoffe das ewige KI Geschraube wegen gejammer wird bald eingestellt und ein Regler ingame den Weg finden dann kann das jeder für sich selbst regeln und die Mitarbeiter sich anderen Dingen widmen als ständig wo KI anpassen zu müssen... Das is nämlich eine never ending Story sonst...



Es gibt doch nen Regler für die KI-Stärke. Die Sache ist halt, dass die teilweise wirklich unfair gegenüber Spielerfahrzeugen fährt, als wäre man überhaupt nicht da. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit für regelmäßige geplante Onlinerennen mit nem festen, verlässlichen Fahrerfeld und was auf Public Servern abgeht weißt du ja sicher selbst.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Mai 2017)

Es geht nich um die Stärke es ist ein Regler für Aggressivität gemeint der auch in anderen Sims vorhanden ist...


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Mai 2017)

Damit könnte ich leben, wenn er funktioniert. Generell mag ich KI aber eigentlich schon recht gern aggressiv. In Automobilista z. B. funktioniert das prima. Probleme gibt's da eigentlich nur am Start auf engen Stadtstrecken. Mein Problem bei RaceRoom ist einzig und allein, dass ich für die KI oft einfach gar nicht existiere, wenn ich auf der ideallinie in eine Kurve fahre und die KI nicht. Wenn ich Unfälle in solchen Situationen vermeiden will, muss ich immer meine Position verschenken und das ist halt ärgerlich, da es das Überholen bei annähernd gleich starker KI (in meinem Fall ca. 110%) echt anstrengend macht.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (11. Mai 2017)

Sieht top aus die neue Strecke !


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2017)

Spring Sale

News - Spring Sale -30% | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2017)

Updates


Released - 01-06-2017 RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum

Released - 02-06-2017 RaceRoom has been updated (hotfix) | Sector3 Studios Forum

Soon




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



More High Res Pics: RaceRoom Racing Experience | Flickr


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juni 2017)

Free Weekend M6 GT3+Red Bull Ring

News - FREE Weekend | BMW M6 GT3 + Red Bull Ring | Page 3 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juni 2017)

*29-06-2017*


*Game:*

Reworked the Yellow Flag code logic to address all cases where penalties would wrongfully be handed out.

Fixed various issues with Data Displays

Fixed a crash occurring on some machines with specific sound systems. As a result, all sound profiles are now listed in the Sound Settings menu instead of attempting to auto-detect.

Fixed an issue where the player could get stuck when accessing the Timing screen right at the moment the qualifying session ends and game switches to race session.

Fixed an issue with external links to auto-start the game and join a specific multiplayer server when the livery ID wasn’t passed in the link.

Fixed an issue where “Session Freeze” setting wasn’t passed to the dedicated server.

Fixed a case where certain track cuts would wrongfully result in instantaneous DQ for the player (ie: cutting T1 of Anderstorp onto the pitlane exit path)

Fixed an issue where dedicated server could sometimes remain stuck in race session

Fixed an issue where DNF players could sometimes show up in the race results .json file with their logged laps listed twice.

*VR:*

Brought back the possibility to set the resolution using a startup argument.

Made it so that the SteamVR Supersampling setting will be used for the resolution only if the user doesn't use a startup argument for setting the resolution.


*Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:*

Updated the Audi TT cup handling after feedback from Philip Ellis. More biting in the front at turn in, and looser rear under braking.

Fixed a glitch where code would report some RPM when ignition was on but engine wasn’t running.

Fixed an issue where code would briefly lock up all four wheels in certain cars when control is handed from AI to player (ie: rolling & leaderboard starts)

*Art:*

Nürburgring & Nordschleife: updated to 2017 visuals after our visit to the 24H earlier this year. Main pitwall logos, old pitwall color, BMW bridge, BMW sign at Brünnchen, T13 pitwall, NGK chicane logo, carousel banner, armco flags, graffitis, new fencing.

Paul Ricard : fixed some floating elements after the camber changes in last patch.

Zandvoort : Updated S/F gate visuals to current logo of the track.




*Portal & Backend:*

Added team field to profile details. This will (for now) be used in MP race results and standings seen in portal.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FUlCxnfT9Ls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juli 2017)

We are thrilled to finally share with you all a very special announcement on what has now been brewing behind our curtains for a while.
Porsche is coming to RaceRoom! #WelcomeHome

Porsche and RaceRoom have reached a long-term agreement with the goal of bringing you the best virtual Porsche Motorsport experience. No less than 9 Porsche race cars will come to RaceRoom, with the first three set for release in 2017.

Check out the video to get a first taste of the beautiful Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (991 II) and its unique flat-six sound in #RaceRoom
More details will be revealed in the near future.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gPJBYFmYgQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Juli 2017)

Bin gespannt, was da auf uns zukommt. Ein paar (relativ) sichere Tipps von mir wären:

- Porsche 911 R
- Porsche 911 Cup
- Porsche 911 RSR (2017)
- Porsche 935
- Porsche 919 Hybrid

Womit noch vier übrig wären. Ab da wird's schwierig. Evtl. 997er für die "alten" GT3-Jahrgänge? Würde ich nicht drauf wetten. Einen Cayman GT4 Clubsport halte ich für wahrscheilich. Ein 911 RSR 1974 als klassische Cupklasse vielleicht? Gibt so viele tolle Rennwagen von Porsche, aber für viele davon fehlt die entsprechende Fahrzeugklasse in R3E. Mal könnte vielleicht noch den 911 GT1 in die bestehende GT1-Klasse eingliedern, wäre aber auch ein wenig seltsam, da der Ford GT und der Saleen ein ganz anderer Jahrgang sind (und im Grunde auch eine andere Klasse, der 911 GT1 war ja praktisch ein Prototyp.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Juli 2017)

Zum Anlass der 24h Spa 30% Rabatt auf:


BMW M6 GT3 - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


Spa-Francorchamps - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2017)

Bmw M235i kommt morgen


Seite nicht gefunden - RaceRoom.com




Sound Updates


Sound Updates | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (2. August 2017)

*Update 02-08-2017*


New content:

BMW M235i Racing


*Game:*

Lowered default minimum force setting for Thrustmaster wheels.
Fixed Slow Down penalty calculations on turbocharged cars
Fixed cut detection logic on tracks with pitlane close to the track like Laguna Seca where simple cuts would result in disproportionate penalties.
DRS no longer deactivates from lateral G’s
Changed so game stops reporting error 13 when leaving a game session after only losing a couple heartbeats during the session
Change so the pitlane speed information overlay always shows when inside the pitlane.
Fixed a case where cars would appear to be hovering above tarmac on pre-race screens.
Fixed some data displays showing a ticker counting up to 0 at race starts.
Fixed an invalid lap overlay that was sometimes showing without any text.
Added a button to view the leaderboards upon finishing a hillclimb run so we could get rid of the non elegant solution of showing the position bar to inform the player of his position.
Changed the logic for the “Restart” button in leaderboards & competitions so it no longer purges your best lap and can still show the live time diff to your ghost on the data display.
Fixed a message wrongly stating the next lap would be invalidated in Hillclimb runs.
Fixed an issue where the HUD elements would sometimes be moved when coming back from an instant replay.
Fixed a crash occuring sometimes when cycling through cameras in the pitlane.
Game now aborts start-up if no display adapter resolution was found.


*Multiplayer:*

Added a dedicated server setting to set a latency limit (in milliseconds). Any player caught consistently above that limit will be automatically booted.
Added a dedicated server setting to force the race to end after a set time (in seconds). When set to OFF, the server will always wait for a race winner.
Fixed an issue where the dedicated server would sometimes not wait for late joiners to complete their loading sequence and proceed to next session anyway.
Fixed a case where disconnected players would sometimes remain visible on the HUD track map.


*Sounds, Cameras, Physics & AI:*

All cars: new external gearshifts added.
All cars: Adjusted suspension sounds.
All cars: Road Noise is now pure of any chassis sounds. Increased trigger sensitivity of bump samples.
Audi TT cup : Increased AI respect for other cars space
Mercedes 190 DTM 1992 : New sounds
Opel Omega DTM 1992 : New sounds
Hockenheim : fixed a harsh cut detection on the right hander entering the stadium area.
Nordschleife : Tweaked AI speed in Carousel.
Spa-Francorchamps : added some fly by cameras


*Portal & Backend:*

Added Team information on player profile and leaderboards.
Free content is now visible again in store.


*Art:*

Lada Vesta 2017: Fixed an interior window texture
Nürburgring : modified the font of the Porsche tagline on the GP pitwall.
Spa-Francorchamps: Resurfaced to reflect current asphalt, small fixes and tweaks.


RaceRoom Racing | Singleplayer Race | BMW M235i Racing @ Nürburgring Nordschleife VLN






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nC0piOG4c9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (6. August 2017)

Hallo,

seit langer Zeit bekomme ich schon keine Newsletter von Raceroom mehr.
Der Haken im Profil ist gesetzt, ab- und wieder anwählen bringt auch nichts.

Dank @ak1504 werden wir ja hier sehr schön über alle Neuerungen informiert, aber den Newsletter hätte ich doch gerne mal wieder.
Wie kann ich den Support am besten erreichen?
Auf der Homepage von Raceroom finde ich keine Kontakt-Mailadresse.


----------



## ak1504 (7. August 2017)

Kein Plan, versuchs hier: info@raceroom.com


----------



## rolli (8. August 2017)

Danke für den Tipp @ak1504.
Mir wurde prompt auf Deutsch geantwortet.
Offenbar lande ich hier direkt bei der Raceroom Entertainment AG.
Diese hat zwar auch einen Newsletter, aber ich bezweifle, dass dies exakt der R3E-Newsletter ist. Die vermarkten ja auch noch andere Sachen als R3E.
Ich probiere es jedenfalls und werde berichten.
Raceroom ist übrigens eine Marke von KW Automotive, das wusste ich bisher nicht.

Man verwies mich auf diese Seite:
RaceRoom Newsletter Anmeldung


----------



## ak1504 (8. August 2017)

Wusstest du nicht ? KW hat schon SimBin am Leben erhalten und mit der RaceRoom Vision von Herrn Wohlfarth also jedem virtuellen Motorsport nahe zu bringen kam die Sache ins Rollen


----------



## Orth (16. August 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

ich würde mir gerne das Spiel am WE installiere, und frage mich jetzt, wird mein Lenkrad auch unterstützt?
Ich habe das Thrustmaster T150, welches zB. in Assetto Corsa als T300 erkannt wird. Das T150 ist auf der website vom RaceRoom nicht gelistet.
Weiß es zufällig einer von euch?

Gruß Orth


----------



## ak1504 (16. August 2017)

Ja wird es.


----------



## Orth (16. August 2017)

Du bist wirklich schnell 

thx


----------



## Orth (20. August 2017)

Moin, 

ich bin jetzt auch im Spiel. Leider muß ich, obwohl es hier irgendwo schon mal beschrieben wurde, mal fragen: WIE wird hier eingekauft?

In game besser als über Steam, okay. Hab jetzt mal das Starter Pack im Warenkorb, zeigt 9,97€ an. Wie verbinde ich jetzt das ganze mit Steam, oder geht das automatisch?
Wenn ich mich über Raceroom.com einlogen will, schicken die mich zur holländischen Steam Seite 

Für Hilfe und sonstigen Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Orth


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Bei bezahlen sollte sich das Steam Fenster öffnen und dann zahlt man. Dazu muss das Overlay aktiviert sein.

Ansonsten um noch was zu sparen vRP Pakete kaufen und dann mit denen zahlen aber das sieht RR automatisch denk ich : https://www.raceroomstore.com/shop_de/list_page?cat=17


----------



## Neawoulf (20. August 2017)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch die VRPs (Ingame-Währung) über den Raceroom Store kaufen. Je größer das Paket, desto größer die Ersparnis. Falls du irgendwann allen Content haben willst, lohnt sich das größte Paket, bei dem du statt 100 Euro bei Steam nur 65 Euro zahlst. Bei den kleineren Paketen ist die Ersparnis prozentual auch kleiner (siehe Link von ak1504), aber immer noch lohnenswert.

Wenn du dort im Store VRPs kaufst, bekommst du einen Code, den du dann im Spiel eingibst. Auf die Weise bekommst du das Geld ingame gut geschrieben und kannst dann Fahrzeuge und Strecken direkt kaufen, ohne auf das Steam-Guthaben zugreifen zu müssen.


----------



## Orth (20. August 2017)

Hey, 

die Weiterleitung zu Steam, also zum bezahlen klappt nicht. Overlay ist aktiv. 
Gehe auf das Produkt, den Warenkorb, wird dann nochmal aufgelistet, zur Kasse, Bezahlen ... nix!

Wie bezahle ich denn VRPs ? Kreditkarte/Paypal und Co. hab ich nicht. Ging bis jetzt immer ohne für mich.
...und warum werde ich, wenn ich mich über Raceroom einloggen will immer zur ner holländischen Steam Seite geleitet? Ist die echt?


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Kein Plan was da los is, mach Bilder, sonst versteh ich gar nix lol

Am besten ein Video dann kann ich das weiterleiten sollte wirklich ein problem vorliegen das nich vom Nutzer ausgeht. Aber dazu muss man das erstmal sehen den Ablauf.

Raceroom login is dein steam login.


----------



## Orth (20. August 2017)

...gehe halt über Steam ins Spiel. Hab auch von dort installiert. Dann in den Store, hab das Starter Pack gewählt.
Vom Warenkorb zur Kasse. Wenn ich über "bezahlen" gehe ändert sich auch die Farbe des Feldes, weiter nix.

Danke schon mal dafür, das ihr mir Noob helft.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Und genau da sollte sich ein Steam Fenster öffnen. Sicher das das Steam Overlay aktiviert ist generell und in RR ?


----------



## Orth (20. August 2017)

Ja, beides ist an.
Kann das mit dem Steam Guard zusammenhängen?


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2017)

Das weiß ich nich.

Versuchs mal nicht ingame sondern Browser.

Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## Orth (20. August 2017)

Sooooooo, 

nochmal DANKE für eure Hilfe  es hat geklappt.

Ob es vielleicht zeitweise am Server lag, oder vielleicht an der.......GEFORCE EXOERIENCE, die gerad einfach mal runter geschmissen hab, kein Plan.
Ich weiß, die kriegt hier viel Kritik, die ältere Version hat aber mal zum Aufnehmen bei mir gut funtioniert. 
Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Werd jetzt mal etwas üben, vielleicht auf bald 

Grüße


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. August 2017)

Ich hab vor ca. 2 Jahren zum Aufnehmen den MSI Afterburner genommen und war damit zufrieden. Ob das immer noch gut funktioniert oder es im Moment bessere Alternativen gibt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## msdd63 (21. August 2017)

Ich habe GeForce Experience installiert und kann ohne Probleme über Steam im R3E Shop einkaufen. Also ich bezahle mit Steam Guthaben. Auch fürs aufnehmen von Let´s Plays benutze ich GeForce Experience. Habe lange mit dem Afterburner aufgenommen. Aber da wir nicht mehr aktuell gehalten, daher nehme ich lieber Experience auf.


----------



## Orth (22. August 2017)

War vielleicht auch nur Zufall, ...installiere die Tage (WE) mal neu und probiere es aus.

Das Spiel gefällt mir auf jeden Fall richtig gut. Sieht gut aus und fährt sich klasse. 
Ich hab mit PC angefangen, AC fährt sich in meinen Augen ja schon realistischer und irgendwie geschmeidiger,....aber das hier...und "get real"....
Ist schon OK das ich gerad nicht aufzeichnen kann, wäre nur Speicherverschwendung


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2017)

Seit dem ich Windows 10 nutze und das integrierte GameDVR 60fps bietet nutze ich nur noch dieses. Hat noch nie Probleme gemacht. Shadowplay und Afterburner haben immer wieder mal die Arbeit verweigert oder Aufzeichnungen mit Rucklern ruiniert. Nebenbei kostet mich das Aufzeichnen mit GameDVR 0 fps  Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## msdd63 (22. August 2017)

Da muss ich GameDVR doch mal ausprobieren.

Orth@ Da hast du mit PC, AC und dann R3E genau die richtige Reihenfolge gewählt.  Das nächste wäre rFactor. Das ist wohl das realistischste und anspruchsvollste von allen Rennsimulationen.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2017)

RaceRoom auf Twitter: "The September patch will introduce a couple of interesting game updates to #RaceRoom as well as a new track!

Who can guess which one it is? https://t.co/10hnSpNW6r"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rolli (29. August 2017)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, welche Strecke das sein könnte.
Aber mein Gefühl sagt mir, dass sie sich in Italien befindet.


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2017)

Different Tyre Compounds+Live Stream



https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/different-tyre-compounds.9221/


----------



## msdd63 (5. September 2017)

Ich wusste das es Imola ist. 

Preview - Imola coming to RaceRoom | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## msdd63 (5. September 2017)

Mal sehen wie sie im Vergleich zu Assetto Corsa ist.


----------



## ak1504 (5. September 2017)

Hab schon etliche Runden gedreht. Ich seh keinen Unterschied. Top Arbeit. Und nur weil man nicht laserscannt heißt es ja nicht das man nicht auf Cm genau arbeiten kann. Aber es gibt ja immer "Profis" die meinen per Augenmaß ein paar Cm Abweichung erkennen zu wollen ^^


----------



## msdd63 (5. September 2017)

Ich freue mich auf Imola. Ist in AC meine Lieblingsstrecke da sie anspruchsvoller ist als man denkt.


----------



## Orth (6. September 2017)

Moin,
kurz mal OT, hatte ja mal geschrieben das bei mir die Geforce Experience nicht funktioniert...
Der Fehler war auch nach neuer Installation noch da, Google sagte dann, geht in Win7 nicht mit eigenem Desktop Design, hab jetzt Standart Aero Win Design und es klappt alles 

Trotzdem... verschone ich euch mit einem Crashtest Video und übe lieber noch etwas weiter 

Gruß


----------



## msdd63 (6. September 2017)

Was es alles so gibt, da kommt man nicht von allein drauf. Wenn man böse ist unterstellt man Nvidia das die Nutzer zu Win10 wechseln sollen. Aber soweit würde ich doch nicht gehen.


----------



## ak1504 (8. September 2017)

Quick Reifendiscount Cup | Sector3 Studios Forum






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9FlPCOdKmw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. September 2017)

*12-09-2017*


*Highlights of this update:*


Imola is now available
Warmup sessions are now an option on dedicated servers
Tire compounds for Formula RaceRoom X-17 and U.S.


*Game:*


Reduced Join Lags in multiplayer
Fixed car-to-car collisions that could sometimes have “magnetic” effects of either repulsion or attraction.
Results files generated by the dedicated server now include car class information and results per class.
Added warmup option to dedicated servers. When multiple race sessions are enabled, a warmup will be taking place before each of them.
Sessions such as free practice, leaderboard challenge, competitions, “try before you buy” are now set to last much longer than anyone could reasonably have a need for (24 hours)
Decision to inflict Stop and Go and Drive Through penalties is now more lenient.
Slow Down penalties will no longer increase once the player has triggered the automatic slow down of his car.
Wall Riding prevention no longer triggers if player is applying pressure on the brakes at the moment of impact.
Graphic options : Car reflections can now be set to Low, Medium or High. High has smoother moving reflections, at the price of some performance.
Improved AI decision making in pitstops when it comes to tire wear and changing tires.
Cases like Hillclimb Icons where there are only 2 liveries in total no longer result in AI all picking the same car.
Custom Championship default naming now includes the car class name instead of just the date and time.
Resetting the car on the track now takes the raceline in consideration to avoid placing a car right on the ideal line.
Added variables for tire compounds in shared memory.
Made the “near pitlane” speed overlay warning only show up if player has requested a pitstop. Should prevent accidental occurrences on tracks where the pitlane entry is close to the ideal raceline (ie Salzburgring).
Added a default profile for Fanatec 2.5 wheelbase.


Fixed a short freeze of the game that was occuring when setting a faster lap in time attack modes.
Fixed a typo in a driver name “Roberto Ravaglia” (DTM 92)
Fixed an issue with Hockenheim alternative layouts that did not have a defined amount of turns and were messing up ranking/safety rating calculations and results in general.
Fixed an issue with the opponents revlimiter being too low on replays recorded in multiplayer that included a Formula RaceRoom X-17
Fixed an issue with cursor becoming invisible when using Mouse Steering and coming back from an instant replay.
Fixed an issue where player could see the menu disappear when clicking on the timing screen right at the moment of a session switch.
Fixed an issue where the pitlane speed overlay would remain visible on screen when finishing a race by driving through the pitlane.
Fixed an issue where mouse scrolling in certain menu pages wasn’t working after moving the window or changing the resolution of the game.
Fixed an issue with the fuel gauge in the BMW M235i Racing that could sometimes be lighting on and off.
Fixed an issue with the data display in the Formula RaceRoom X-17 where it would state P2P instead of DRS in Time Attack modes.
Fixed an issue where players could sometimes end up in Garage phase (prior to race) without having the menu visible.
Fixed an issue where the player’s car would sometimes use the min/max steering lock values of the previously loaded car.
Fixed an issue where the game would sometimes load the low detailed version of the cockpit on top of the high detailed version.
Fixed an issue where exiting from an instant replay while in free camera would result in a mouse cursor being visible on top of the gameplay.


*Sound, Physics & AI:*


Audi R18 : Fixed the default driving camera that was too high
BMW M235i Racing : New cockpit sounds, louder, grittier, gruntier.
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 GT3 : Fixed the rearview in triple screen resolutions
Formula RaceRoom U.S. : 2 compounds are now available. Primary and Alternate. AI behavior and speed tweaks.
Formula RaceRoom X-17 : 3 compounds are now available. Soft, Medium and Hard. AI behavior and speed tweaks.


Chang International : updated cut detection rules
Nordschleife : tweaked a TV camera at Aremberg that could go behind an advertisement board.
Spa-Francorchamps : Fixed a TV camera that was set behind ADAC advertisement banners on Kemmel straight when driving GT Masters 2015 cars.
Suzuka : Fixed a cut detection around the pitlane entry of the GP layout where you could get a cut while only driving near the pitlane path.


*Art:*


BMW 134 Judd - New driver animation
BMW M6 GT3 : improved the yellow headlights visuals
Chevrolet Daytona Prototype : New driver animation
DMD P20 : New driver animation
Mistral M530 : New driver animation
Mistral M531 : New driver animation
Formula RaceRoom X-17 - New DRS animation for the rear wing. Much more visible.


RaceRoom Racing | Ford Mustang GT3 @ Imola





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8evuEUFGZ8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VollgasPilot (12. September 2017)

Klasse Sache!


----------



## rolli (13. September 2017)

Wurde wieder ein Newsletter zum Release von Imola verschickt?
Ich hab doch Probleme mit dem Newsletter-Empfang, deshalb frage ich nach.


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2017)

Kam heute. Am besten man folgt den News im Forum/Twitter oder Facebook.


----------



## rolli (18. September 2017)

Tja, funktioniert wohl definitiv nicht bei mir. Kein Newsletter im Postfach, auch nicht im Junk-Ordner. 
Nachdem ich sowohl Twitter als auch Facebook verabscheue, bleibt mir nur noch das Forum.

Schön, dass du hier immer zuverlässig über Neuigkeiten informierst, @ak1504 .


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2017)

Tripple Screen Support!


Is it only me? | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## rolli (19. September 2017)

Das ist eine gute Nachricht.
Leider kommt es für mich zu spät. Über vier Jahre lang hatte ich drei identische FullHD-Monitore. Einer davon hat sich jetzt leider verabschiedet.

Ich habe mich nun für einen schicken WQHD-Monitor entschieden, der natürlich nicht mehr zu den anderen Bildschirmen passt.
Aber drei Stück von den WQHD-Teilen passen nicht auf meinen Tisch, wäre mir auch zu teuer.
Das Thema Triple-Screen ist für mich erledigt - eines Tages kommt vielleicht mal eine VR-Brille ins Haus.


----------



## msdd63 (25. September 2017)

Was wird das für eine Strecke sein?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Weiß ich, sag ich aber nicht


----------



## msdd63 (25. September 2017)

Du darfst es wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## ak1504 (25. September 2017)

Richtig aber da schon was öffentlich zu finden war: Schau auf Facebook bei Raceroom Malaysia vorbei


----------



## msdd63 (25. September 2017)

Okay. Danke.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2017)

Sepang International Circuit


Preview - Sepang International Circuit | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (26. September 2017)

Sieht wie immer Bombe aus!


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

_"Congratulations to Callaway Competition for winning the drivers & team championship of the ADAC GT Masters 2017 with their own developed Corvette C7 GT3-R.
Special thanks to the team who gave us access to the car to record the awesome sound.
The Corvette C7 GT3-R will become available with the next patch!"_








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XL_lrSO-mC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (27. September 2017)

More Sepang RaceRoom Preview Images Revealed | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2017)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Flickr


----------



## Robonator (27. September 2017)

Hat noch jemand das Problem das das Hauptmenü seit dem letzten Update verdammt langsam und träge ist? Wenn ich mit der Maus über knöpfe hover tut es teils ziemlich ruckeln und generell ist da ein ziemlicher lag. Als würde meine CPU plötzlich an ihr Limit gehen.
Reinstall hat nichts so wirklich gebracht


----------



## msdd63 (28. September 2017)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Habe keine Probleme.


----------



## ak1504 (29. September 2017)

Sepang: Sepang - Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQtC5tBowAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BMWDriver2016 (30. September 2017)

Ich finde die Grafik wurde mit den Änderungen an der Beleuchtung sichtbar besser!


----------



## ak1504 (23. Oktober 2017)

Multiview Triple Screen - in development


Preview - Multiview Triple Screen - in development | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## HyperBeast (13. November 2017)

Gibt es für RaceRoom bestimmte Foren wo man Leute zum fahren findet ? Finde AC etwas umständlich mit den Mods und da RaceRoom wieder gute Fortschritte gemacht hat, könnte vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung geben. iRacing ist mir auf Dauer etwas zu teuer da ich nicht immer Zeit zum fahren habe.

Racedepartment.com Events sind da sehr rar in den letzten Monaten. Ich suche im Allgemeinen nach ein paar Rennen in der GT3 Klasse oder eben Gruppe 5, hauptsächlich aber eher Rennwagen.


----------



## ak1504 (13. November 2017)

VROS - Das wird die neue Saison


----------



## HyperBeast (13. November 2017)

R3E Update Preview - Multi Monitor Support, New Cars, Physics Updates and Lots More... | RaceDepartment

@ak1504 Vielen Dank gleich mal einlesen


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2017)

Black Friday - Sale of the year!


News - Black Friday - Sale of the year! | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YhDkpSz-8fA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2017)

*R3E Callaway Corvette Next Week and Sector3 Studios Interview*


R3E Callaway Corvette Next Week and Sector3 Studios Interview | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

New GTR3 cars - Talk and Drive - Interview Developers


15:30-17:30 Uhr


Twitch


----------



## ak1504 (26. November 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x5sFJY7WOg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HyperBeast (27. November 2017)

Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die neue Corvette, hoffe da gibts dann auch ein paar gefüllte Multiplayer Server.


----------



## ak1504 (30. November 2017)

RaceRoom currently is under maintenance while we deploy our November update. You can find the full details of this update here below.




*Highlights of this update:*


Audi R8 LMS is now available
Callaway Corvette C7 GT3-R is now available
Mercedes AMG GT3 is now available
First pass at true Triple Screen support
64b executable




*Game:*


64bits executable to allow the game to use more memory
First pass for true triple screen support. Right now handled through startup arguments. Full details and instructions on the forums. ( https://goo.gl/MyjWWd )
Game is now providing more information to all players present on a Multiplayer server whenever the server is waiting for players who are still loading into the game.
Added a bindable key to reset FFB while driving.
Hud_options.xml residing in My Documents is no longer encrypted, allowing players to edit and move HUD items around.
Video settings: Car Reflection Quality on High now draws reflections at full framerate. 
Added support for Thrustmaster TS-XW Racer wheel
Updated Fanatec SDK to v3.2
Xbox One controller - changed default keybindings to match the Xbox 360 pads
Game no longer allows to drive a sequential gearbox car with an H-shifter. H-Shifter users no longer need to change the H-Pattern gearbox option manually depending on the car they picked. They can now always leave the option always enabled and let the game decide when to use it or not.
Damage system - Fixed a case where the point of impact would not translate properly to the visual damage (for example formula cars were hard to damage visually)
Damage system - Fixed an issue where car deformations could sometimes switch on and off when going backwards in a replay
Damage system - Prevented detachable parts of the cars from detaching when mechanical damage is disabled (to prevent loss of downforce after losing a wing)
Damage system - Fixed detachable parts randomly disappearing in replays or being visible when they shouldn’t.
Damage system - Fixed damage not being visually repaired for opponents in multiplayer after the opponent returned to garage to fix it.
Fixed some issues with the 8-shaped layout of Suzuka where cameras or blue flag detections could be confused by the crossing section.
Fixed an issue where the game would fail to restart the engine if the player cancelled the pitstop right after confirming it.
Fixed an issue where the game could start stuttering when playing long replay files.
Fixed an issue where a traffic cone would be sometimes visible in a seemingly odd location when playing a replay
Fixed car class specific pitstop actions that could sometimes not trigger in multiplayer
Fixed a case where Fanatec CSW 2.5 would be listed twice in controller profiles menu and would not be recognized after being turned off and on again while driving. 
Fixed so Opponent Strength setting is now properly used in Free Practice mode (was always using adaptive AI setting)
Fixed missing results at the end of a race session on single lap layouts such as Nordschleife Tourist.
Fixed an issue where lap timer would randomly stop on a Hillclimb run after restarting several times in a row.
Fixed an issue where performing a pitstop at Anderstorp could sometimes result in a cut track penalty.
Fixed a case where the game could sometimes show an Off Track Warning (Black and white flag) for a split second.
Fixed a case where the player could on some occasion be wrongfully asked to give back one position for overtaking under yellow. 
Fixed visual suspension vibration of NSU TTS opponents in Multiplayer
Fixed a label on the HUD during warmup session that was wrongly stating “Position”
Fixed a case where attempting to close the game window while in a replay would prevent exiting the game normally.
Fixed an issue with the Bosch DDU7 data display where its white variant would feature some data in green that was hard to read.
Fixed an issue with the Bosch DDU8 data display where the gear indicator could sometimes remain red.
Fixed an issue with the data display in the BMW M235i Racing where fuel amount wouldn’t show the proper unit until player adjusted fuel. Fixed the fuel gauge not matching up.
Fixed an issue where the Pitlane limiter notification wasn’t showing on the KTM data display
Fixed an issue where a white flag warning would show during rolling start procedures
Removed “Allowed to overtake” related text from yellow flag HUD elements since many users reported the extra information led to confusion.




*Sound, Physics & AI:*


AI - Improved overall behavior when racing in a pack. Stress factor reduced, and improved on the tendency to sometimes turn into the player car.
AI - Rate for AI calculations is now increased for AI’s in the direct vicinity of the player 
AI - Fixed an issue on tracks like Zolder where an AI willing to enter the pitlane would easily disregard the presence of other cars on the racing line.
AI - Modified the DRS activation logic to allow DRS on all tracks
AI - Increased pace of AI in qualifying sessions
AI - If an AI car breaks down, it now clears the ideal racing line and slows down once safe to do so. If coming to a full stop within 7 meters of the track, the game will remove the car after 20 seconds.
AI - No longer ignoring other cars at the end of race sessions
AI - More respect for track limits during rolling start procedures
AI - Shouldn’t be caught slowing down for cars exiting pitlane anymore
Grip level in Practice sessions has been increased. 
All cars now have reworked gearshift volumes and reverb effects.
Fixed a case where gearshift sounds were missing when driving with AI’s.
GTR3 Car class - Updated physics and tire model
Reduced the rate at which tires get dirty when driving on dirty tarmac (10% slower) and when driving on carpets, astroturf, tarmac runoffs etc (80% slower)
Tires now get clean at the same rate, regardless of what kind of dirt is on the tire.
P4/5 Competizione - New cockpit sounds, Fixed the cockpit camera that wasn’t looking straight horizontal.
H-pattern gearbox cars driven with Autoclutch enabled no longer get an automatic drop of throttle input upon gearshift.
Hockenheim - Tweaks to cut track detection
Indianapolis - Tweaks to cut track detection
Laguna Seca - Tweaks to cut track detection
Lausitzring - Tweaks to cut track detection
Portimao - Tweaks to cut track detection and some AI speed tweaks.
Paul Ricard - Tweaks to cut track detection and some AI speed tweaks.
RaceRoom Hillclimb - Fixed TV camera showing the opposite end of the course when using the reverse layout and looking at the car at the starting position
Sepang GP - Fixed a cut track warning when taking the last turn a bit wide. Added all alternative camera sets.
Sonoma Sprint - Fixed a cut track warning in the final turn




*Art:*


All cars aside from modern DTM now benefit from 360 degrees steering animation. DTM cars will have to be updated at a later point due to the need for retexturing branded driving suits and helmets.
All tracks using the hot weather light settings (ie: Paul Ricard) have received light adjustments
Bentley Continental GT3 - Moved the data display up in the cockpit
BMW M235i Racing - Car no longer produces visual backfires
BMW M6 GT3 - #7 now has its golden rims and #97 received some color balance tweaks
Formula RaceRoom U.S. - Reduced reflectiveness of the rims
KTM X-Bow RR - Car no longer produces visual backfires
Spa-Francorchamps - Some optimizations to improve performance on this track.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-iiATUuojs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## derschweizer (9. Dezember 2017)

Kann mir jemand helfen, spiele zum ersten Mal und sehe die Ideallinie nicht, obwohl sie eingeschaltet ist.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Dezember 2017)

Die gibt nur die Linie deiner besten gewerteten Runde wieder. Ist da keine gibts keine Linie. Ich würde eh raten diese generell aus zu lassen denn im Multiplayer gibts die überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Dezember 2017)

derschweizer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen, spiele zum ersten Mal und sehe die Ideallinie nicht, obwohl sie eingeschaltet ist.



Ich würde auch empfehlen generell ohne Ideallinie zu fahren, auch (oder gerade) zum Üben der Strecken. Das Problem ist, dass du damit nicht wirklich die Strecke lernst, sondern du lernst nur, auf die Ideallinie zu achten. Wenn du dann plötzlich ohne Ideallinie fahren musst, musst du die Strecke ein zweites Mal lernen, da du dir Brems- und Einlenkpunkte nicht mehr auf der angezeigten Ideallinie suchen kannst, sondern dir dafür Streckenrandobjekte als Orientierung suchen musst.

(Davon abgehen finde ich angezeigte Ideallinien in Rennsimulationen tierisch hässlich, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung dazu  )


----------



## T'PAU (10. Dezember 2017)

Alter Verwalter, ein *10GB* Update! 

Gott sei Dank hab ich vor ein paar Tagen bei meiner VDSL-Anbindung 50Mbit freischalten lassen (vorher _frisierte_ 16Mbit mit defakto knapp 20Mbit, die konnten wahrscheinlich nicht so weit runterdrosseln )!


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2017)

Porsche 911 GT3 Cup 2017


Preview - PORSCHE 911 GT3 Cup (2017) | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2017)

Porsche Cayman GT4


Preview - PORSCHE Cayman GT4 Clubsport | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2017)

Mehr Porsche


Preview - PORSCHE 911 GT3 R | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9YoSA-F4CU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2017)

*RaceRoom is under maintenance*


We are preparing the game for our imminent release of 3 Porsche cars.


Here is the changelog of the update being deployed:




*Game:*


Added a default profile for Fanatec CSL Elite PS4
Added a new selector for the strength of the collision effects in the FFB options menu 
VR - Added an optional start-up argument to make the monitor presentation of the VR session be toggled on from the start, without needing to use the keybind. Mostly used for events or regular streamers. Add "monitor" to your VR start-up argument, for example "-vr 1.5 monitor" to toggle on the monitor presentation.
VR and Triple Screen - Fixed an issue with skydome being offset vertically as well as appearing broken in rearview mirrors on large track scenes like the Nuerburgring.
Triple Screen - Tweaked clip plane value for camera to avoid seeing cut objects, at the cost of some flickering in the distance.
AI - further improvements to make AI more careful around pit-entry, decreasing risk of AI overtaking a pitting car on wrong side of path
AI - further improvements of AI side-by-side logic
AI - Improved their decision making in changing tyres or not when having to refuel in a non mandatory pitstop race
Potential fix for a 64-bit crash when entering a race with triple screen enabled, after applying changes to graphics options.
Fixed a crash reported when using an OSW / DD wheel with MMOS FFB 2014 in 64-bit
Fixed a wrong Bosch label on the Callaway C7R virtual display.
Fixed an issue where the front headlights would turn off if the taillights were broken by an impact.
Code reworked to attempt and get rid of an issue where some controllers are sending throttle and brake inputs constantly until the user moves the wheel or a pedal.
Fixed a case in Spa Combined when game would think player has left the pitlane if player was leaning against the exterior wall at La Source.
Changed replay comment field in media hub to be multi-line. Increased max length when renaming replays to 128 and comment to 256.




*Sound, Physics & AI:*


BMW M6 GT3 - Made 5th gear a bit longer
BMW B6 Alpina - Bop adjustments and fuel use adjustments. Leaderboards entries with this car are wiped.
RUF RT12 GTR3 - Fuel use adjustments
Knutstorp - AI tweaks to stop them from messing up in last turns. Also made them behave better in first lap or a race.
Lakeview Hillclimb - Helicams (drone style) added
Nordschleife 24H + VLN - Fixed Action cameras switching to empty GP area in the first meters of the Nordschleife.
RaceRoom Raceway - Adjusted Cut Rules and AI speed tweaks for all layouts (leaderboards are wiped)




*Art:*


Brands Hatch - Fixed a hole in the ground in turn 2.
BMW M6 GT3 - Various matte finish tweaks 
McLaren 650s GT3 - Various matte finish tweaks


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXVBCp4DyLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Erbs3O-8kuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2018)

*Road America*
*
*
https://forum.sector3studios.com/index.php?threads/road-america.10187/


----------



## ak1504 (24. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvRIpQ3FWMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ghddQqlJ4lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






31-01-2018


Game:


Multiplayer - Garage assignment should now result in a lot less spawning inside several other cars.
Multiplayer - Fixed for a second time the gear selection that resets on starting grid after everyone is ready (aka “the Franconen bug”)
Multiplayer - Fixed a case where a close finish between two players with latency (ping) higher than the gap between their cars would result in one of them not registering the race finish and allowed one more lap.
AI - Further improved spatial awareness
AI - AI cars now embark varying amount of fuel in practice and qualify sessions.
AI - Improved their pitstop strategy decisions (starting fuel, number of stops)
AI - AI drivers now have a random performance factor to avoid having always the same AI’s winning most championships.
AI - Nordschleife Tourist AI cars finishing a lap now longer remain idle in the parking area.
Thrustmaster - Updated API version / Added support for leds and automated the fetching of the wheel range
Removed the Pitstop cancel button if the player is in the pitlane to prevent mistakes.
Pit menu navigation - “Menu Up” and “Menu Down” commands no longer wrap vertically
Further improved performance when changing values on the car setup screen.


Sound, Physics & AI:


Porsche 911 GT3 R - External sounds improvements
Porsche Cayman GT4 CS - Reduced lift off oversteer (engine braking)
GTR3 Car class - BOP adjustments. Leaderboards were cleared.
WTCC 16/17 - More stability in the rear, reduced braking power. Also reduced the domination of Citroen by AI.
Audi TT cup - AI has been slowed down
Ford GT1 - Gearbox is now properly marked as sequential
Saleen S7R - Gearbox is now properly marked as sequential
Formula RaceRoom 2 - Now has a maximum steerlock
Zandvoort - AI strength adjusted


Art:


Chevrolet Daytona Prototype - Fixed a very bright cockpit when looking at a certain LOD level of the car
Porsche 991 GT3 Cup - Fixed missing labels / texture on the steering wheel


----------



## ak1504 (23. Februar 2018)

Am 25. gehts los


Sim Racing System






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ODmLF9CzxME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. März 2018)

Bin gestern einige Rennen mit Sim Racing System gefahren. Sehr empfehlenswert, waren alles tolle Rennen mit Leuten, die bis auf ein paar 0-Punkte Rookies sehr fair gefahren sind. Gab auch einige schöne Duelle über mehrere Runden ohne irgendwelche nennenswerten Berührungen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. März 2018)

RaceRoom Free Weekend


News - FREE Weekend! | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## rolli (22. März 2018)

Und die Strecke Zhuhai ist kürzlich erschienen.

Ich glaube, das wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt.


----------



## ak1504 (22. März 2018)

März Update

Released - March update - Zhuhai has been released | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (29. März 2018)

*FIA WTCR*


News - FIA WTCR is coming to RaceRoom | Sector3 Studios Forum




*Easter Sale*


News - Easter Sale - 2018 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (10. April 2018)

RR SRS Season 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (20. April 2018)

Released - Mercedes-AMG Motorsport eRacing Competition 2018 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## msdd63 (8. Mai 2018)

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es ein 2,2GB Update. Heute sind die Server down.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Mai 2018)

Update: Released - May 8th Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (1. Juni 2018)

*May 31st - Update*


Released - May 31st - Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


This is the last of our series of updates aimed at deploying cars for the various eras of the
*Mercedes‐AMG Motorsport eRacing Competition*.

Today's update adds the remaining cars for the future rounds of this outstanding competition: the AMG-Mercedes CLK DTM 2003, the AMG-Mercedes C-Klasse DTM 2005 as well as a competition-only version of the Mercedes-AMG C 63 DTM 2015.

You can watch all the races on Mercedes-Benz' YouTube channel : YouTube

Round 3 : Race will take place this coming Sunday 3rd June !


But it isn't all! We're also bringing some fixes for Direct Drive wheels and other controller types that were reported recently. Check this out:

*Update details:*
Client version = 0.3.0.6406
Client BuildID = 2821569
Dedi version = 42.0.665
Dedi BuildID = 2821571

*Game:*

FFB - No longer sends Jolt effects on extreme forces, which caused strong effects being felt when the car was bottoming out.
FFB - Fixed various reported issues with Direct Drive wheels
FFB - An issue was spotted with the effect creation for Fanatec devices. While this is being investigated on Fanatec side, a workaround has been introduced, solving the ffb loss, framerate and freezes issues reported when resetting FFB or loading multiple game sessions.
Input meter - Fixed an issue where the meter would render before a racing session started.
Fixed an issue where cockpit gauges would sometimes be showing wrong values when coming back from an instant replay (spotted in the Zakspeed Capri)

*Content*

Mid-Ohio - Fixed a cut track detection when driving near the pitlane entrance in the last two turns.
Laguna Seca - Fixed wrong pitlane speed limit
Sepang - Fixed some minor texture flickering on the back of the pit building


----------



## ak1504 (20. Juni 2018)

*June 20th Update*


Today we're mostly preparing RaceRoom for upcoming competitions and content releases.
Stay tuned for more information regarding those!

*Update details:*
Download size = 934.3 MB
Client version = 0.3.0.6408
Client BuildID = 2878085
Dedi version = 43.0.675
Dedi BuildID = 2878124

*Game:*


Fixed a pitstop exploit where a player could turn on ignition and engine back on much earlier than normal by stopping at the spot with the engine already turned off.
Fixed an issue in multiplayer where the player could end up having only 1 lap to perform in the race session. This was spotted on certain systems only.
Fixed an FFB initialization on the "Championship progress saved" message.

*Content*


Moscow - Modified track side banners in preparation for the Porsche virtual series.
KTM X-Bow RR - New livery #8 was added to store
Nuerburgring GP - Updated pitwall with latest Porsche hashtag, new Ravenol sign, new tarmac patches, fixed curbs shapes at the Schumacher esses as well as other various fixes and tweaks.
Lausitzring GP - Fixed HUD track map that was still using simple visuals.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2018)

Summer Sale...

Store - RaceRoom Racing Experience




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Juni 2018)

Become a real racing driver - Super Racer

Become a real racing driver - Super Racer | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juli 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PCAOcX0a7VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## derschweizer (10. Juli 2018)

Warum geht kein link zu youtube? Alle landen bei twitter?


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juli 2018)

July Update


Released - 11th July 2018 - RaceRoom has been updated | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## msdd63 (11. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum bekomme ich rechts unten nichts angezeigt? Keine Reifentemperaturen usw. Warum ist das alles grau?


----------



## Flybarless (11. August 2018)

Weil du in den Spieloptionen keinen Reifenverschleiss/Schaden/Spritverbrauch. aktiviert hast?


----------



## onlygaming (11. August 2018)

Wäre zwar eine Möglichkeit, aber für eine Simulation wie Race Room echt traurig, von der Temperatur hängt ja nicht nur der Verschleiß ab, sondern auch die Performance, wenn die Reifen zu heiß werden rutscht man mehr, die Reifen werden heißer, man rutscht noch mehr..........

Von daher sollten die Temps auch so angezeigt werden. Kann aber sein das es daran liegt.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

Wie was ? Was ist an RR traurig wenn der User im Amateur Mode ohne Verschleiß fährt oder diesen deaktiviert hat ? Anschalten, fertig.


----------



## onlygaming (12. August 2018)

Ja das man dann einfach die Temps auslässt, denn die wirken sich ja nicht nur auf den Verschleiß aus.


----------



## msdd63 (12. August 2018)

Schwierigkeit war noch auf Amateur. Danke. Jetzt ist alles an.


----------



## msdd63 (12. August 2018)

Noch eine Frage, ich habe nach den Einstellungen für das FOV gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Bei Assetto Corsa und rFactor 2 kann man das FOV einstellen und das ist sehr wichtig für das Fahrgefühle und die Rundenzeiten. Gibt es R3R kein FOV bzw. FOV-Einstellungen?


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

Unter Grafik einen Multiplikator... Standard bei 1.0 sind 58 Grad vertikal...

Ich hab mir alle per Find and Replace Tool mit 2 Klicks auf meinen genauen Wunschwert geändert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (12. August 2018)

Was hast du für eine Monitor? Meiner ist 27" WQHD 144Hz


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

Mit 1nem Screen macht die Benutzung eines FoV Rechners keinen Sinn m.M.n. Ausser vielleicht du sitzt sehr dicht davor ^^

Ich zock entweder aufm TV oder Monitor mit gleichem FoV. Stells einfach so ein wie am besten mit klarkommst.


----------



## msdd63 (12. August 2018)

OK. Danke.


----------



## ak1504 (12. August 2018)

Wichtig nur das in allen Sims den gleichen FoV Wert hast. Muss man eventuell dann umrechnen mit solch Rechner von horiz. zu vertikal je nach Sim


----------



## Neawoulf (15. August 2018)

Heute Abend kommt übrigens die WTCR Serie (Nachfolger der WTCC) für RaceRoom Racing Experience. Hab gerade nicht so viel Zeit zu googlen, aber das Paket enthält wohl alle WTCR Fahrzeuge der 2018er Saison von den Marken VW, Seat, Alfa Romeo, Audi, Honda, Peugeot und Hyundai.

Quelle: RaceRoom WTCR Tomorrow - New VW Previews | RaceDepartment


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Sound like a farting giraffe 
Wenn man vom Frontantrieb absieht eine geile Rennserie 

Fährste Quer, siehste mehr, und sparst dir das Kurvenlicht


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2018)

RaceRoom Racing Experience | Flickr


----------



## Neawoulf (15. August 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Sound like a farting giraffe
> Wenn man vom Frontantrieb absieht eine geile Rennserie
> 
> Fährste Quer, siehste mehr, und sparst dir das Kurvenlicht



Vor zwei Jahren hab ich das auch noch gesagt, aber inzwischen fahre ich solche frontgetriebenen Tourenwagen echt gerne. Erfordern natürlich nen ganz anderen Fahrstil, da man die Dinger nicht mit dem Gaspedal aus der Kurve drücken kann, aber gerade das macht manchmal auch den Reiz dieser Autos aus. Nix zum Driften, aber toll zum Rennen fahren.


----------



## onlygaming (15. August 2018)

Ich weiß, hab die im Rahmenprogramm der GT Masters am Ring gesehen vor 2 Wochen. 
Am geilsten war eh wie immer der gleiche abgeschlagene Fahrer sich in Kurve 1 verbremst hat bzw immer blockiert hat, den Reifen wirds gefreut haben


----------



## ak1504 (15. August 2018)

*** WTCR OSCARO Online Championship set for lift-off - WTCR - Eurosport[/URL]


*​WTCR Released*

Released - August 15th Update - FIA WTCR by OSCARO | Sector3 Studios Forum






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTI7VNCx1kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (22. August 2018)

Warum habe ich im Training keine freie Reifenwahl und muss mit den harten Reifen fahren?


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2018)

Welche Reifenwahl ?


----------



## Neawoulf (22. August 2018)

Derzeit gibt es nur für die Formula RR X-17 und die Formula RR US verschiedene Reifentypen. Bei anderen Fahrzeugklassen wurde das Feature leider noch nicht umgesetzt (würde aber mal langsam Zeit werden).


----------



## ak1504 (22. August 2018)

WTCR haben keine verschiedenen Optionen genauso wenig wie GT3. Es werden wenn nur Optionen für die Klassen kommen die sie IRL haben.

Ohne sich ändernde Streckenverhältnisse/Temperaturen macht es m.M.n. eh keinen Sinn.

DTM hat noch Reifenwahl aber auch per Reglement vorgeschrieben gewesen ein Wechsel.


----------



## msdd63 (23. August 2018)

Ich mache gerade mit Freunden Hotlaping. Da wäre es Sinnvoll wenn man weiche Reiche aufziehen könnte.


----------



## ak1504 (23. August 2018)

Wie sinnvoll ?

Fahr im Leaderboard Mode da hat es optimale Bedingungen und Temperaturen der Reifen.


----------



## ak1504 (19. November 2018)

*Black Friday Sale 2018*

News - Black Friday Sale 2018 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2018)

*Lotus Evora joins the GT4 grid*


News - Lotus Evora joins the GT4 grid | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## LegeinEi (21. November 2018)

Durch Zufall bin ich am Nürburgring in die Sim Expo reingestolpert. Davon angefixt habe ich mein altes selbst gebautes SimRig mit Fanatec Porsche Wheel aus der Ecke gezogen und abgestaubt. Mit einem Sammelsurium von Altteilen aus dem Schrank habe ich mir einen Spielerechner zusammengebaut und R3E installiert.

Ich bin begeistert und es fühlt sich an, wie zu meinen seeligen GTR 1 / Gtr 2 Liga-Tagen!

Nun habe ich einen 34" 21:9 Monitor montiert und spiele auf 3440x1440 mit V-Sync bei 60Hz.

Dazu nutze ich (bisher) noch folgende Hardware:

AMD FX 8350
16 GB DDR3-1600
Geforce GTX 1070
Windows 8.1 64 bit
Teiber und Windows aktuell
Alles auf SSD

Insbesondere bei der CPU bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die nicht einen Flaschenhals darstellt. Ich habe im Internet recherchiert und und lese alles von "gerade bei viel AI auf der Strecke kann man gar nicht genug CPU-Leistung haben" bis "die alte Engine von R3E unterstützt eh nur einen Kern". Ich finde kaum verläßliche infos darüber, von welcher Hardware R3E letztendlich profitiert - CPU-Kerne, Einzelkernleistung, Arbeitsspeicher, GPU...

Für mich stellt sich einfach die Frage, ob ein bezahlbares Hardware-Upgrade in Form von Ryzen 2600 mir explizit in R3E höhere Grafikeinstellungen und höhere FPS ermöglichen würde.


----------



## ak1504 (21. November 2018)

Starke Cpu mit ordentlich Single Core Power bringt am meisten in Sims aktuell. Ansonsten hängst schnell im Cpu Limit bei vielen KI.


----------



## LegeinEi (21. November 2018)

Oh Mann, da liege ich mit dem alten Bulldozer FX 8350 ja schön daneben...


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2018)

*RaceRoom GT4 Live Stream Interview: 23/11 @ 21:00 Uhr*


RaceRoom GT4 Live Stream Interview: 23/11 @ 20:00 UTC | RaceDepartment


----------



## ak1504 (24. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3JJHih0qVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2018)

Heute 20 Uhr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (28. November 2018)

GTR4 ist verfügbar! KTM X-BOW GT4, LOTUS EVORA GT4, PORSCHE CAYMAN GT4 CS MR.


----------



## ak1504 (28. November 2018)

*28th November Update*

Released - 28th November update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2018)

*Time Attack Ranking*


News - Time Attack Ranking | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2018)

RaceRoom Update

Released - 19th December 2018 - Update | Sector3 Studios Forum

Released - PORSCHE 934 Turbo RSR (Group 4) | Sector3 Studios Forum


Highlights neben dem Porsche: KI Selektor und Singleplayer Multiclass


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2018)

Komplettpaket wieder für 50€ aktuell.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. März 2019)

Vor einigen Tagen hat Sector 3 den Porsche 964 Carrera Cup angekündigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Preview - Porsche 911 Carrera Cup (964) | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (15. März 2019)

Noch mehr neuer Content angekündigt: Zwei Fahrzeuge der Gruppe C (anscheinend 1992/93er Saison (Porsche), möglicherweise auch 1990 (Nissan)?) kommen auch: Der Porsche 962 Joest und der Nissan R90CK.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1S0HIusMNPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (15. März 2019)

*The March 2019 Developer Notes*

News - The March 2019 developer notes | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## msdd63 (20. März 2019)

Warum fehlen eigentlich der Ferrari 488 GT3 und der Lamborghini Huracan GT3? Haben die ein Problem mit den Italienern?


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2019)

Nicht jeder bekommt Lizenzen, vom Geld das man in beliebiger Höhe für jeden frei festlegen kann als Hersteller ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. März 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Warum fehlen eigentlich der Ferrari 488 GT3 und der Lamborghini Huracan GT3? Haben die ein Problem mit den Italienern?



Lizenzkosten, nehme ich an. Gerade Ferrari soll da zickig sein und Kunos z. B. ist da auch nur durch gute Beziehungen rangekommen, da die vorher schon mal an einem Exklusivtitel für Ferrari gearbeitet haben. Bei iRacing (nur Ferrari) und Project CARS 2 haben die Entwickler vermutlich ein höheres Budget zur Verfügung gehabt. Bei Lambo weiß ich's ehrlich gesagt nicht, gehe aber davon aus, dass das ähnliche Gründe hat. Der NSX fehlt übrigens auch noch. Vielleicht kommen die ja noch irgendwann noch.


----------



## msdd63 (20. März 2019)

Das ist echt schade. Die fehlen mir in der GT3.


----------



## ak1504 (20. März 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4iLFLhZFvZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2019)

Alex' Driver's Briefings


Alex' Driver's Briefings | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (8. April 2019)

*April Update*


Released - 4th April 2019 Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (18. April 2019)

*Easter Sale*

News - Easter Sale! | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2019)

Neue Competition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (25. April 2019)

*Volkswagen ID.R Time Attack Challenge*

Released - Volkswagen ID.R Time Attack Challenge | Sector3 Studios Forum






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DMrs_fKeztA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hoopster (27. April 2019)

Das Spiel gepaart mit diesem Racing Simulator wäre glaube ich der Hammer


YouTube


----------



## ak1504 (14. Mai 2019)

*May 2019 - Developer notes*

News - May 2019 - Developer notes | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VmpmO4nlVZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (28. Mai 2019)

Jo, klingt echt beeindruckend (ehrlich!).
Wenn man auf so einen Sound steht.
Formel 1 war nie mein Ding, aber ich freue mich für alle, die etwas damit anfangen können.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2019)

*5th June 2019 - Update*

Released - 5th June 2019 - Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juli 2019)

*10th July 2019 Update*

Released - 10th July 2019 Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2019)

*Simracing Expo 2019 & TrackTime 3Motion*

News - Simracing Expo 2019 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (15. September 2019)

*End of Summer 2019 - Development notes*

News - End of Summer 2019 - Development notes | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (27. September 2019)

*Preview Dubai Autodrome*

Preview - Dubai Autodrome | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (2. Oktober 2019)

*2nd October 2019 Update*

Released - 2nd October 2019 Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (10. Oktober 2019)

*RaceRoom Racing | Bilster Berg - Porsche 911 GT3 Cup*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oj87rGZ_K4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich bekomme das Video nicht zum Laufen.
Es scheint nicht öffentlich zu sein.


----------



## msdd63 (11. Oktober 2019)

Ja. Ich kann es auch nicht ansehen.


----------



## msdd63 (11. Oktober 2019)

YouTube

Der Link sollte funktionieren..


----------



## msdd63 (11. Oktober 2019)

YouTube


----------



## ak1504 (14. Oktober 2019)

Hat etwas gedauert aber nun Video gefixt...


----------



## ak1504 (29. Oktober 2019)

Halloween Sale

News - Halloween Sale 2019 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (15. November 2019)

Bmw M4

Preview - BMW M4 GT4 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (27. November 2019)

*Black Friday Sale*

News - Black Friday Sale 2019 | Sector3 Studios Forum





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (29. November 2019)

*Steam Award Nomination - The Labor of Love Award*

Steam :: RaceRoom Racing Experience  :: Steam Award Nomination - The Labor of Love Award


----------



## ak1504 (29. November 2019)

*Porsche DLC #3 coming in December*

Preview - Porsche DLC #3 coming in December | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## msdd63 (9. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft eine Ocolus Rift S zulegen. Wie  ist das bei VR mit dem FOV? Wie stellt man das korrekt bei VR ein?


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Dezember 2019)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir in naher Zukunft eine Ocolus Rift S zulegen. Wie  ist das bei VR mit dem FOV? Wie stellt man das korrekt bei VR ein?



Da musst (und kannst) du nichts von Hand einstellen. Jedes Headset hat sein eigenes Field of View, das vom Spiel/der VR Software auch korrekt erkannt wird.


----------



## msdd63 (9. Dezember 2019)

Danke!!!!


----------



## ak1504 (11. Dezember 2019)

*December Update*

Released - December Update | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## msdd63 (11. Dezember 2019)

Wieso ist Anderstorp verschwunden?


----------



## msdd63 (11. Dezember 2019)

Die haben wohl die Hillclimb Strecken raus genommen.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Dezember 2019)

Du schaust bei A aber der Kurs fängt nicht mehr mit A an...

Hillclimb Kurse sind auch nach wie vor da.


----------



## msdd63 (11. Dezember 2019)

Da ist wohl Anderstorp jetzt der Scandinavien Raceway?!
Ja, Hilclimb ist noch da. Hatte ich wohl nicht gesehen.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2019)

*Physics Update: Tyres, force feedback, AI and general developments*

News - Physics Update: Tyres, force feedback, AI and general developments | Sector3 Studios Forum


*Physics Update: GT2RS GT3, GT4*

Physics Update: GT2RS GT3, GT4 | Sector3 Studios Forum


*Physics Update: Touring Classics, DTM 1992, Group 4, Procar*

News - Physics Update: Touring Classics, DTM 1992, Group 4, Procar | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## chaotium (14. Dezember 2019)

huhu zusammen

Hab mir mal das Spiel runtergeladen (free) und das spiel an sich ist sehr nett. Ich hab auch gegen das pay modell nichts, man kauft das was man will 
Allerdings bekomme ich starkes Magenweh, wenn ich zB unsummen an Geld ausgegeben habe und auf einmal ist das spiel eol, siehe PC2.

Wird das spiel noch ein paar Jahre unterstützt?


----------



## ak1504 (15. Dezember 2019)

Aus dem Ankündigungs Kanal des RaceRoom Discord Servers (discord.gg/fUT4Bdw):

Wer sich an der Entwicklung des Rating Systems beteiligen möchte kann auf den hier genannten Servern dazu beitragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"#2 RANKED is now opened with WTCR on Norisring, Brands Hatch, RedBull Ring, Motegi, Sonoma and Hockenheim"

"#3 RANKED is now opened with Porsche 911 GT3 Cup at Most, Hockenheim, Suzuka, Red Bull Ring, Nuerburgring and Bathurst"

"#4 RANKED is now opened with Formula RaceRoom 90 at 12 different venues in rotation"


----------



## rolli (17. Dezember 2019)

@chaotium
Wenn der Entwickler nicht pleite geht, sollte das schon noch ein paar Jahre gehen.
Wir sind ja noch in der Beta-Phase, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2019)

Der Entwickler hat damit eigentlich weniger zu tun denke ich. RaceRoom gehört KW und ist sowas wie dessen Hobby. Da geht eher die Lust als das Geld aus ^^


*RaceRoom Multiplayer Ranking (beta)*

R3E - Beta Multiplayer Rankings


----------



## ak1504 (20. Dezember 2019)

Free Weekend

"Our December update was pretty massive and we thought the best way to allow you to discover it would be a full weekend of unlimited access! Additionally, from now and until the 2nd January 2020, get -20% on many cars and tracks!"

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208023815906824193


----------



## chaotium (21. Dezember 2019)

mir fehlt die GTE Klasse samt LeMans, das gehört in jedes Rennspiel


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Dezember 2019)

chaotium schrieb:


> mir fehlt die GTE Klasse samt LeMans, das gehört in jedes Rennspiel



Ich glaube, der Grund, warum es Le Mans, aktuelle GTE- und LMP-Fahrzeuge noch nicht gibt, ist, dass es noch keinen vollständigen Tag-/Nachtwechsel gibt. Ich könnte mir daher vorstellen, dass die gerade veröffentlichte "Morgens bis Abends"-Simulation irgendwann auch nen kompletten 24 Stunden Rhythmus umfasst, was dann auch die Tür für 24h Langstreckenrennen wie Le Mans öffnet.


----------



## chaotium (21. Dezember 2019)

das stimmt auch wieder


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2019)

Hab aktuell ein Problem mit RaceRoom. Hab nach PC Neuinstallation RaceRoom wieder installiert. Lenkrad (Csl Elite PS4 mit Formula Carbon) angeschlossen und für RaceRoom eingerichtet. Soweit sogut. Aber wenn ich geradeaus fahre, springt das Lenkrad wild hin und her. Bei AC, ACC oder Dirt Rally hab ich das nicht.

Habe alle Einstellungen mal durchprobiert, hatte aber bisher kein Glück. Hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2019)

In der Video Beschreibung:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wHO3Q19yzMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2019)

Das probiere ich mal. Aber das oszillieren ist nicht per se das Problem. Das macht das Lenkrad auch bei ACC bspw. wenn ich es los lasse. Bei RaceRoom kann das Lenkrad nicht die Mittelstellung erreichen. Es springt von einer Seite zur anderen als würde man zwei Magneten entgegen der Polung aneinander drücken. Das passiert selbst wenn man das Lenkrad ganz fest hält.


EDIT: Der Wert ist bei mir schon wie im Video eingestellt. Das ist es also nicht. Anbei mal ein Video was ich schnell gemacht habe. Da sieht man gut was ich meine. 

YouTube


----------



## KaterTom (22. Dezember 2019)

Überprüfe am Lenkrad direkt mal den Wert für "dpr" Damper. Wenn der zu niedrig eingestellt ist, fördert das die Oszillation.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Überprüfe am Lenkrad direkt mal den Wert für "dpr" Damper. Wenn der zu niedrig eingestellt ist, fördert das die Oszillation.



Am Lenkrad will ich eigentlich nichts umstellen müssen wegen RaceRoom. Fahre ja auch nicht zum ersten Mal mit dem Wheel in RaceRoom. Nur eben nach der Neuinstallation des PC. Und bei allen anderen Games ist alles wie immer. Das Lenkrad will immer aus der Mittenstellung raus. Das Auto fährt auch nicht geradeaus. Immer nach rechts oder nach links und will man das Lenkrad gerade stellen, fängt das Gezuppel an.

Die klassische Oszillation ist normal auch nicht so schlimm bei langsamen Tempo und in dem Video bin ich nur im ersten Gang unterwegs. Ich denke immer noch, es ist was anderes.


----------



## rolli (22. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt für mich so, als würden die FFB-Kräfte in die falsche Richtung wirken.
Vielleicht muss man irgendeine FFB-Einstellung im Spiel umkehren (negativer Wert), falls das in den Raceroom-Einstellungen möglich ist.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Dezember 2019)

Ja stimmt, für Fanatec muss in Raceroom invertiertes FFB aktiviert sein.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, für Fanatec muss in Raceroom invertiertes FFB aktiviert sein.



Das stimmt, hab ich auch an, hilft aber nichts. Keine Ahnung was da los ich. Ich kann so auf alle Fälle nicht fahren. Da reißt es mir beim geradeaus fahren das Lenkrad aus der Hand.


----------



## KaterTom (22. Dezember 2019)

Da fällt mir noch ein, dass nach dem letzten grossen FFB- und Physik  Update sollten auf jeden Fall zuvor selbst erstellte Fahrzeugsetups im  Benutzerordner gelöscht werden. Könnte genauso gut für alte  Steuerungsprofile gelten. Ich habe jedenfalls beides gemacht.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2019)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Da fällt mir noch ein, dass nach dem letzten grossen FFB- und Physik  Update sollten auf jeden Fall zuvor selbst erstellte Fahrzeugsetups im  Benutzerordner gelöscht werden. Könnte genauso gut für alte  Steuerungsprofile gelten. Ich habe jedenfalls beides gemacht.



Hab das Spiel ja erst vor zwei Tagen wieder installiert. Aber ich versuche es mal. Das CSL Elite PS4 wird ja von Raceroom auch immer noch nicht richtig erkannt. Sagt immer das sowohl Wheelbase als auch Pedale fehlen.  Das war aber auch schon immer so.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2019)

Dann kann was bei dir nicht stimmen. Das Profil für das Wheel wurde vor Ewigkeiten hinzugefügt.

X:\Steam\steamapps\common\raceroom racing experience\Game\GameData\ControlSet


----------



## huenni87 (22. Dezember 2019)

Sicher auch für die PS4 Version? Da liest man doch sehr viel dass das nicht korrekt erkannt wird. Ich habs aber glaub gefunden. Ich hatte das Minimale Force Feedback Effekte auf 20%. Das auf 0 und das Problem ist weg.

EDIT: Jo, da ist das Profil dabei. Er erkennt es ja. Aber ich muss trotzdem alle Tasten neu belegen. Also auch Lenkung, Gas etc.


----------



## chaotium (22. Dezember 2019)

Also ich hab das base oben seit kurzen und bei mir läuft es


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2020)

*Mehr Infos zum MP Rating*

News - (beta) Multiplayer Rankings | Sector3 Studios Forum


Die Rating Seite zeigt nun auch die Server, aktuelle Session, Anzahl der Spieler, Wagenklasse, Zeit bis Rennstart und einen Join Button gibt es nun auch.

R3E - Beta Multiplayer Rankings


----------



## ak1504 (23. Januar 2020)

*Daytona International Speedway & Porsche 911 RSR (2019)*

News - Daytona International Speedway & Porsche 911 RSR (2019) | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## chaotium (24. Januar 2020)

eeeendlich GTE Klasse is incoming O.O


----------



## msdd63 (27. Januar 2020)

Ich kann einstellen was ich will, ich komme in Macau nicht um die Spitzkehre. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2020)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich kann einstellen was ich will, ich komme in Macau nicht um die Spitzkehre. Hat jemand einen Tipp?



Mit welchem Auto denn? Eigentlich sollte das mit den meisten Fahrzeugklassen möglich sein, wenn du nicht ins Untersteuern gerätst und ganz an den äußeren linken Rand fährst. Zur Not halt im Setup ein paar Grad mehr Lenkwinkel einstellen.


----------



## msdd63 (27. Januar 2020)

Ich bin  dem X-17 gefahren. Also mit einem Formel Auto.  Da muss ich es mal über den Lenkwinkel versuchen.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Januar 2020)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich bin  dem X-17 gefahren. Also mit einem Formel Auto.  Da muss ich es mal über den Lenkwinkel versuchen.



Bei dem Auto wundert mich das nicht. Stell mal das Lenkrad im Setup auf 540 Grad und den Einlenkwinkel auf 16 bis 17 Grad. Dann müsste der da durchkommen.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Februar 2020)

*20th February 2020 - Update and Zhejiang release*

Released - 20th February 2020 - Update and Zhejiang release | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## chaotium (22. Februar 2020)

geile Strecke 
Macht schon spaß. 

Ich warte auf den Porsche GTE


----------



## ak1504 (3. Mai 2020)

2019 Porsche 911 RSR GTE kann man nun in einer Competition fahren: Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## chaotium (10. Mai 2020)

Ja der wird schon kommen mit Daytona


----------



## Interceptorvtec (10. Mai 2020)

Hey zusammen 
Wurde hier schon über ein cpu limt diskutiert? 
Habe nur mit VR Probleme.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Mai 2020)

CPU-Limit? Keine Ahnung. Meine Framerates am 144 Hz Monitor sind wirklich ordentlich.
Ist es normal, dass in den Wettbewerben kaum Setup-Änderungen vorgenommen werden können? Bin heute das erste mal seit Ewigkeiten RaceRoom gefahren und konnte bei den 2016er DTM fast nichts ändern.
Immerhin habe ich meine Pace nicht ganz verloren. Auf Anhieb in die Top100 (P61) ist ganz ok.


----------



## rolli (16. Mai 2020)

Ich merk eigentlich auch nix von einem CPU-Limit.
Und meine Kiste ist wirklich alt. Intel Xeon E3-1230 (Sandy Bridge).


----------



## ak1504 (16. Mai 2020)

Die Engine ist ein Limit in sich selbst durch DX9 wo nur 1 Kern genutzt wird oder wie das war. Ich hoffe das sie den Kernschrott endlich entsorgen.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Mai 2020)

*Physics Update: Group 5*

News - Physics Update: Group 5 | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## Neawoulf (22. Mai 2020)

Interceptorvtec schrieb:


> Hey zusammen
> Wurde hier schon über ein cpu limt diskutiert?
> Habe nur mit VR Probleme.



Hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch. Nach dem Dezember Update lief RaceRoom bei mir in VR schlechter als Assetto Corsa Competizione. Dann hab ich heraus gefunden, dass SteamVR der Übeltäter war. Starte mal SteamVR, geh dann unter "Settings" ---> "Video" auf "Per-Application Video Settings" und wähle da "RaceRoom Racing Experience" aus. 

Da müssten zwei neue Optionen namens "Motion Smoothing" und "Use Legacy Reprojection Mode" auftauchen. Schalte "Legacy Reprojection Mode" ein und falls du ein Oculus Headset hast noch "Motion Smoothing" aus. Damit kann ich jetzt auf fast allen Strecken in VR und ca. 20 Fahrzeugen mit stabilen 80 fps (Rift S) fahren ohne irgendwelche Frameeinbrüche. Lediglich ein paar der neuen Strecken (vor allem Ningbo) haben trotzdem noch miese Performance, aber das scheint auf diesen Strecken auch ohne VR der Fall zu sein.

Aber generell hoffe ich auch, dass R3E irgendwann mal den Sprung zu DX11/DX12/Vulkan schafft und die CPU-Kerne ein bisschen besser nutzt. Vor allem mit dem neu hinzugekommenen Tageszeitenfortschritt ist die Performance nochmal ein wenig gesunken. Falls die wirklich langfristig einen 24h Rhythmus einbauen wollen für Langstreckenrennen inkl. reichlich Beleuchtung würde es für ein Performance Update mal dringend Zeit werden.



ak1504 schrieb:


> *Physics Update: Group 5*



Hab ich eben mal reingeschnuppert. Alter Vatter, ist die Greenwood Corvette ein Tier geworden! Capri und Chevy Dekon Monza fahren sich aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Juni 2020)

Update

Steam :: RaceRoom Racing Experience  :: RaceRoom has been updated!


----------



## KaterTom (25. Juni 2020)

Raceroom Summer Sale  RaceRoom Racing Experience - Steam News Hub


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2020)

*Summer 2020 Dev notes*

News - Summer 2020 Dev notes | Sector3 Studios Forum


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2020)

Game Update 26.8.20

Released - Game Update - 26th August 2020 | Sector3 Studios Forum


RaceRoom Racing Experience | New Track | New Sounds | Motorland Aragón | Canhard R51





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YbPMCATkFhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Modmaster (28. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0A2PXzIu-JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. August 2020)

Wer die 2020er DTM fahren will kann dies nun tun: Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience


----------



## Modmaster (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWJ2AGSMg_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. September 2020)

Aktuelle Woche im Ranked Multiplayer... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (18. September 2020)

*Game Update - 16th September 2020*









						Released - Game Update - 16th September 2020
					

[MEDIA]  Update details: Download size = 2.1 GB Client version = 0.9.1.6 Client BuildID = 5551351 Dedi version = 67.0.1196 Dedi BuildID = 5551263...




					forum.sector3studios.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49D0_B989Y0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. September 2020)

RaceRoom Dev Q&A







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oh7EJ9kEXN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. September 2020)

Ranked Multiplayer Schedule of 23.09 - 30.09.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Oktober 2020)

Cupra Leon E-Racer wurde released und kann aktuell for free in einer E-Sport Meisterschaft gefahren werden...










						CUPRA E-Racing Competition 2020
					

[MEDIA]  You set the pace.  The new CUPRA Leon E-Racer shows the future of racing. The world’s first 100% electric racing car. Going from 0 to 100 in...




					forum.sector3studios.com
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x8ssw90PuNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Oktober 2020)

Cupra E-Racer Car Informations









						Cupra E-Racer
					

[IMG]   Following on from the Volkswagen IDR, I'm happy we can finally show off our second all-electric car. There's a lot to discuss here, so let's...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (23. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Dezember 2020)

*RaceRoom Tyre models - versions and what they mean*


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2020)

*Engine maps, throttle maps, turbo updates and more*


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsZWYUqg2Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eOR5O265RPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (22. Dezember 2020)

*RaceRoom Dezember 2020 Update*









						Released - December 2020 update!
					

It's December already! After a tough year for everyone and while we brace for what seems to be some additional months of the same thing, we hope you...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## Modmaster (17. Januar 2021)

Die neuen Audi Fahrzeuge sind wirklich gut gelungen ! Vor allem der GT2 ist eine echt Maschine. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7nAYnosWKgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U1kmBt_xTNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DXbWcil2Hsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## msdd63 (26. Januar 2021)

Auf der Geraden schlägt mein Lenkrad hin und her. Was ist da falsch eingestellt? Fantec ClubSport  Wheel Base 2.5.


----------



## Modmaster (4. Februar 2021)

Passend zum letzten Wochenende. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M28dHpT5RZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2021)

RaceRoom Patchnotes Thread
					

Update details: Download size = 2.1 GB Client version = 0.9.1.6 Client BuildID = 5551351 Dedi version = 67.0.1196 Dedi BuildID = 5551263   Changelist:...




					forum.sector3studios.com
				














						Mechanical trail, pneumatic trail: What are they and why they are important.
					

Some of you eagle-eyed people have questioned the mention of mechanical and pneumatic trail in the latest patch notes. So, before misinformation...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (15. Mai 2021)

*May 2021 Dev Notes*









						News - May 2021 - Dev Notes
					

Ooooh yes, it's been a while since the last notes. Let's get started.  1. Brand new Force Feedback (Target release = June 2021)  We have been working...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (25. Mai 2021)

2 New Tracks Coming Soon!









						Released - 2 New Tracks Coming Soon!
					

RaceRoom has a very broad range of tracks. Some traditional and some lesser known circuits you won't find anywhere else.  Our track artists have been...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Juni 2021)

FFB Guide (June 2021)
					

FFB Guide (June 2021) With the completely new FFB comes a new FFB Guide ofcourse! It will consist of a 'Quick Guide' and an 'In-Depth Guide'. The Quick...




					forum.sector3studios.com
				














						From old to new FFB (Tips & Info)
					

Transition to the New FFB It's finally time for everyone to get their hands on the new FFB in RaceRoom! As we have explained in the announcement in...




					forum.sector3studios.com
				














						RaceRoom Patchnotes Thread
					

Update details: Download size = 2.1 GB Client version = 0.9.1.6 Client BuildID = 5551351 Dedi version = 67.0.1196 Dedi BuildID = 5551263   Changelist:...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (13. Juli 2021)

Summer Sale





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1414865999690670080

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2021)

RaceRoom has been updated

Performance improvements, and preparations for upcoming releases and events









						RaceRoom Racing Experience - RaceRoom has been updated - Steam News
					

Performance improvements, and preparations for upcoming releases and events!




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## ak1504 (18. Dezember 2021)

GTO Physics Update









						[Physics Update] GTO - 18/12/2021
					

Note: the #1 rule here is that old setups will not work with any updated cars. Trying to use these setups will result in a very poor handling car. They...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## kero81 (4. Januar 2022)

Ich hab mir nach 224h AC jetzt vor Weihnachten R3E zugelegt und oh man is das Geil! Mittlerweile besitze ich AC, ACC, R3E, rFactor2 und AMS2. Ich muß sagen, R3E gefällt mir echt am besten von allen! Fahrgefühl ist 1A und auch der Sound ist Sahne! Performance... naja, geht so. Nicht schlecht, aber könnte echt besser sein. Am wenigsten gefällt mir AMS2, dicht gefolgt von der Diva rFactor2.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











						Join the RaceRoom Discord Server!
					

The official discord server of RaceRoom | Free-to-play PC racing simulation. | 17,323 members




					discord.gg
				








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8XidEgSv3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.











						News - RaceRoom welcomes Ferrari
					

We are very excited to welcome #Ferrari to the #RaceRoom platform and glad to announce that the Ferrari 488 GT3 Evo 2020 will be part of the upcoming...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## rolli (27. Januar 2022)

Ferrari hat tatsächlich noch gefehlt.
Ich frage mich, ob Lamborghini auch noch irgendwann kommt.
Vermutlich sind solche Lizenz-Verhandlungen schwierig und langwierig. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2022)

Heutiges Update:


RaceRoom has been updated

P1 and P2 physics overhaul, preparations for upcoming releases and events, and much more.
Full changelog on steam https://store.steampowered.com/news/app/211500/view/4333027683569783101


We apologize for the bad timing of the physics changes just before the Daytona 2.4H @Ranked Event.
At the same time we are confident the new handling is a big improvement and it will breathe in new life to these classes.

While we wiped the generic Leaderboards for the changed cars, the Daytona 2.4H Qualifying competition leaderboards will remain unchanged, so if you were qualified before, you remain in that position, but you can still try to improve your times.

*Make sure you delete your old setups though, as they won't be compatible with the new physics, and load the default setup before making new changes.*

See you on Track!


*Update details:*
Download size = 397.7 MB
Client version = 0.9.3.089
Client BuildID = 8095910
Dedi version = 79.0.1353
Dedi BuildID = 8096107

*Changelog:*
Shared Memory API - Fixed an issue with pit menu states
BMW M235i - Slight reduction of fuel consumption
Electric vehicles - Fixed various issues introduced while adding support for hybrid engines
GT2’s -Equalised fuel consumptions
P1 & P2 - Complete physics overhaul (leaderboards wiped)
WTCC TC1’s - AI improvements, equalised gear ratios
Zakspeed Capri - Increased rear wing downforce at 10 degrees yaw

Bilster Berg - Fixed cut detection around the pitlane entrance of the West layout
Daytona - Slight reduction of grip levels all around the track (leaderboard wiped)
TT Assen - Increase of grip levels all around the track


----------



## ak1504 (1. April 2022)

*RR Update*

Update details:
Download size = 308 TB
Client version = 0.9.3.102
Client BuildID = 8479971


Changelog:

Shopping Cart - Nobody's panic purchasing toilet paper rolls anymore, so we had to update it to keep this vehicle current. We spent way too much time on this. Shopping Cart is now lowered, has the NSU TTS engine in the back, some bricks in the front to compensate the weight and ah yeah a big NOS tank providing you with 10 push to pass activations.
Introduced a partnership with Wordle. The race starting grid is now defined by whoever solves the Wordle first. Saves on fuel and limits the carbon footprint of RaceRoom.
Liveries are now NFT's. Your driver avatar will also get Diamond Hands. TO THE MOON!
Chat functionality removed as you lot are way too rude.
Hand gestures added. Press F to show the finger.
RaceRoom Raceway - added the historic layout to show how much we listen to our community.
Spa - straightened the Raidillon, for safety reasons.
Added NVIDIA HairWorks™ technology to properly render all current DTM drivers.
Fixed an issue that caused all players to experience bugs and crashes instead of only affecting players who had not bought the Premium Pack.
Audi 90 GTO - Fixed ALL bugs.
Ranked: all finishing positions and associated rating changes will be randomized. Why race for wins when you can just be 9th? It's taking part that counts.
Introducing revolutionary Win-2-Pay model: Get paid RRRE-Coin for every clean lap you drive. (Unclean laps invoiced separately)
Inputs: Introduced “moan to race director” button. Press this enough times to win the race.
Sounds: Headphone smashing sounds added.
All cars - Moved centre of gravity by 0.000397mm to account for gravity shifts due to glacial ice melting.
Increased all error codes by 1.
RaceRoom Raceway - Added ducks.
Hockenheim - yes it is in the game.
Motorland Aragorn - Fixed an issue where the alternative layouts did not have the sun properly positioned. (wrong coordinates). This is for real, we really fixed that.
Fixed some crackling in roadfeel sound effects. (also for real, we actually worked on stuff)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ygfx3cUfgFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (6. April 2022)

ak1504 schrieb:


> *RR Update*
> 
> Update details:
> Download size = 308 TB <<< waaaas?!


----------



## ak1504 (1. Mai 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1520764981012090886

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2022)

Today we are taking another step forward in our Ranked Racing program.


Ranked Championships are here!









						News - RaceRoom Ranked Championship
					

We are excited to present you a new way to participate in our Ranked Multiplayer mode.  [IMG]  The RaceRoom Ranked Championship (R3C) is the first...




					forum.sector3studios.com
				





Sign up for Round 01 now! 









						Competitions - RaceRoom Racing Experience
					

Win prizes and glory in RaceRoom Racing Experience competitions. View your rank in the competition leaderboards, and challenge others as you compete for the fastest time.




					game.raceroom.com
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lua3oY1pghc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. Mai 2022)

19.-30. Mai Free Play/Access Days









						News - Free Access May 19- 30
					

[IMG]  From May 19 - 30 everyone is invited to use RaceRoom entirely FOR FREE!  This free access period includes everything we have to offer:  180+...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2022)

Store Link: https://game.raceroom.com/store/tracks/all/interlagos


RaceRoom Racing | New Track | Interlagos | Formula RR 90 V8





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fzl9_H2cm0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juli 2022)

Donington Park









						Preview - Donington Park
					

After releasing Interlagos last month we are happy to announce that another highly requested track is coming to RaceRoom very soon!  [IMG]  [IMG]...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2022)

Released - Formula RaceRoom X-22 - OUT NOW
					

The Formula RaceRoom X-22 is out now. https://game.raceroom.com/store/cars/fr-x-22-cup/raceroom/formula-raceroom-x-22   The new benchmark in Open-Wheel...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (4. November 2022)

*RaceRoom Truck*









						News - RaceRoom Truck
					

We at KW Studios are excited to introduce a special new vehicle to the RaceRoom platform!  [IMG]  [IMG] The RR Truck   1100 HP 5000nm @ 1250rpm 12.4...




					forum.sector3studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (18. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzxoBy2dlQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asgquujMXJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## rolli (23. November 2022)

Diese Trucks sind irgendwie total faszinierend.
Mal was Anderes.


----------



## ak1504 (25. November 2022)

*The Drivers Pack - Coming in December*









						News - The Drivers Pack - Coming in December
					

[IMG]  When you learn to drive a street car, there’s a process. You start on something small, something slow - maybe you never even learn how to use a...




					forum.kw-studios.com


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oD7fw-GFYj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2022)

Drivers Pack Released









						Released - The Drivers Pack - 4 Cars. 1 Track. Maximum Joy.
					

[MEDIA]  The Drivers Pack is now available on the in-game store!  Including 4 cars and 1 track:  Circuit de Charade Mazda MX-5 Praga R1 Crosslé 90F...




					forum.kw-studios.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OvN1_J_Ln_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Dezember 2022)

Download size = 7.6 GB
Client version = 0.9.4.60
Client BuildID = 10144558
Dedi version = 88.0.1397
Dedi BuildID = 10144467


Changelog:


Sound improvements:

Drivetrain oscillations:


The new drivetrain oscillations system is now implemented on most cars (all except GT3 and TCR due to ongoing E-Sport competitions). 

As a reminder, the new drivetrain oscillations are generated by the physics which provides much more natural, dynamic and random oscillations when shifting and throttling. The track surface is also triggering oscillations (bumps, curbs, surface changes, etc.). 

In the old system, the oscillations were embedded in the engine sounds so they were not dynamic.


Backfires and external gearshifts sounds:


Added new short backfires samples to increase the randomization. 

Added new gearshift backfires samples, intended to play simultaneously with the normal gearshifts sounds and in combination with the new Fall Off Distances settings. It provides more organic, complex and random external gearshifts. 

Backfires sequences adjusted to increase the randomization of the new external backfire samples. 

The connection between engine revs and backfires amount/volume has been improved, which provides the player a more interactive experience.


Sound volume based on distances:


Doubled audible distance for external engine, backfires, gearshifts and antilag. 

Increased distant volume for external engine, backfires, gearshifts and antilag. 

Improved reverb on external gearshifts and backfires. 

The cars are now audible and slightly louder from a much longer distance. While this adjustment was kept conservative (due to some audio distortion issues with many cars on track), the improvement is clearly audible in the way the engine, backfires and gearshifts are triggering the reverb effects, making it more “enveloping”, spacious and natural. 

It’s also a delight to hear the cars volume decrease slowly in distance and being audible until 4 kms or more, compared to the previous quick volume drop. 


This is mostly intended for TV cams and freecam users. 

Improved chasecam balance (engine/backfires/gearshifts/antilag).


Graphical improvements:


Improved car body/paint shader to blur reflections based on roughness and fresnel highlights

Improved cockpit shader, bringing more dynamism and deeper shadows

Improved the car body shader to include some fresnel reflections

Improved light reflections on tarmac / tyre marks


Other changes:


Autodrom Most - AI speed tweaks, improved AI start behaviour

Brands Hatch GP - Fixed incorrect fuel use estimates

Donington - Fixed misc art issues, AI speed tweaks on National layout

*German Nationals - Physics update*

Group 5 - Physics updated to improve the FFB and to the approach to differential settings so there’s now no preload. It makes them nicer to handle once traction is broken. Except for the Fabcar that still has a locked solid rear axle.

Hungaroring - Fixed misc art issues, added road and terrain normal maps, visual tweaks.

Imola - Fixed multiple cars spawning inside each other

Nordschleife Tourist - AI speed tweaks in to first chicane (Hohenrain) as some AI cars were going in too hot

NSU TTS - Physics updates improving the FFB as well as making the default setup a bit more fun and lively.

Paul Ricard - updated to 2022 specs, including the new pit entrance path.

Red Bull Ring - Added a new layout, free of charge for all owners of the track: Moto, using the chicane between turn 1 and turn 2.

Silverstone GP - AI speed tweaks

Spa-Francorchamps - AI Speed tweaks on all layouts

Volkswagen Scirocco Gr2 - Physics updates improving the FFB as well as making the default setup a bit more fun and lively.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2022)

RaceRoom Racing | The Drivers Pack | Mazda MX-5 Cup @ Circuit de Charade





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mbjBCzjBNU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

